# Assoziationsketten



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

Jeder kennt das Spiel Assoziationsketten, denk ich doch...
Wers nicht kennt, dem erklär ichs:
Der erste sag z.B.: Hund, dann sagt der nächste Katze, der nächste dann Tiger usw, usw...



Erstes Wort ist "Pergament"


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Februar 2009)

warum sollte man das auf nen themenbereich beschränken? is doch idiotisch...


ägypten


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2009)

Pyramiden


----------



## chopi (3. Februar 2009)

Matheaufgabe o.0


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Februar 2009)

kästchen


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Februar 2009)

Kleidung


----------



## chopi (3. Februar 2009)

Modebitches


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Februar 2009)

bikini


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2009)

wenig Stoff


----------



## chopi (3. Februar 2009)

Wortspiele
(wenn die autoren auch nur noch wenig stoff haben)


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2009)

langweilig


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Februar 2009)

gedichte


----------



## neo1986 (3. Februar 2009)

schnulzig


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2009)

für Frauen


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Februar 2009)

für männer


----------



## Lillyan (3. Februar 2009)

Fußball


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

Schmerz


----------



## chopi (3. Februar 2009)

Emo


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Februar 2009)

rasierklinge


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

Rasur


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Februar 2009)

bart


----------



## neo1986 (3. Februar 2009)

weihnachtsmann


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2009)

erfunden


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Februar 2009)

märchen


----------



## Tabuno (3. Februar 2009)

frau holle


----------



## Lillyan (3. Februar 2009)

Schnee


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

Erfrieren


----------



## Tabuno (3. Februar 2009)

platin


----------



## Topperharly (3. Februar 2009)

selten


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

Schwarz<- war auf "weis" von dpüm bezogen...

Oft


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Februar 2009)

langeweile


----------



## mookuh (3. Februar 2009)

Schule


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

Lehrnen


----------



## neo1986 (3. Februar 2009)

Nerven


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Lehrnen


jup, würde ich an deiner Stelle mal die deutsche Sprache


keine mehr


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

Querschnittslähmung


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2009)

das musst du mir jetzt mal erklären

wie kommt man von "keine mehr" auf "Querschnittslähmung"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (3. Februar 2009)

Rollstuhl


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Februar 2009)

auto


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2009)

Lamborghini


----------



## Lillyan (3. Februar 2009)

Midlifecrisis


----------



## Fiqqsaw (3. Februar 2009)

Müdigkeit


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> das musst du mir jetzt mal erklären
> 
> wie kommt man von "keine mehr" auf "Querschnittslähmung"
> 
> ...


wenn man Querschnittsgelähmt ist, hatt man (teilweise) keine Nerven mehr...
___

Schlaf


----------



## Soramac (3. Februar 2009)

Schule


----------



## Fiqqsaw (3. Februar 2009)

Physik


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

Fiqqsaw schrieb:


> Physik


Apfel


----------



## Soramac (3. Februar 2009)

Ipod aufladen


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> wenn man Querschnittsgelähmt ist, hatt man (teilweise) keine Nerven mehr...


Naja, haben tut man sie schon noch, nur funktionieren sie nicht mehr. Aber ok.


Strom


----------



## Fiqqsaw (3. Februar 2009)

Steckdose


----------



## Mightymagic (3. Februar 2009)

Elektriker

PS: Wo bleibt der eigendlich*aufdieuhrschau*


----------



## Fiqqsaw (3. Februar 2009)

zu teuer


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

Geld


----------



## Fiqqsaw (3. Februar 2009)

Blizzard


----------



## Alion (3. Februar 2009)

Kälte


----------



## Fiqqsaw (3. Februar 2009)

Skijacke


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

Fiqqsaw schrieb:


> Skijacke


Schweiss


----------



## Fiqqsaw (3. Februar 2009)

Dusche


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

Fiqqsaw schrieb:


> Dusche


Wasser


----------



## Skatero (3. Februar 2009)

Warmes Wasser
Edit: Zwischenposter.
Also nur "Wasser" als Nächstes.


----------



## Fiqqsaw (3. Februar 2009)

Hitze =)


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

Fiqqsaw schrieb:


> Hitze =)


FEUER!!!


----------



## Lisutari (3. Februar 2009)

Feuerwehr


----------



## Skatero (3. Februar 2009)

Polizei


----------



## Soramac (3. Februar 2009)

Schlägerrei


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

Krankenhaus


----------



## Soramac (3. Februar 2009)

Gericht


----------



## Lillyan (3. Februar 2009)

Hunger


----------



## Soramac (3. Februar 2009)

(Oder so xD)


----------



## Skatero (3. Februar 2009)

Nahrung


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

pizza  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (3. Februar 2009)

(lecker)
Italien


----------



## Soramac (3. Februar 2009)

Wärme


----------



## Skatero (3. Februar 2009)

Glut


----------



## Fiqqsaw (3. Februar 2009)

Chemie


----------



## mookuh (3. Februar 2009)

Explosion


----------



## Tabuno (3. Februar 2009)

laut


----------



## Tade (3. Februar 2009)

Musik


----------



## Fiqqsaw (3. Februar 2009)

Golf IV


----------



## neo1986 (3. Februar 2009)

Rost


----------



## Tade (3. Februar 2009)

Grünspan


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2009)

Kupfer


----------



## Tade (3. Februar 2009)

Gold


----------



## Lillyan (3. Februar 2009)

Ehering :>


----------



## chopi (3. Februar 2009)

Scheidung


----------



## Lillyan (3. Februar 2009)

Geld


----------



## Dracun (3. Februar 2009)

Sparbuch


----------



## mookuh (3. Februar 2009)

Finanzkrise


----------



## Mondryx (3. Februar 2009)

Hypo Real Estate


----------



## Lisutari (3. Februar 2009)

Wirklich


----------



## chopi (3. Februar 2009)

o rly?


----------



## Dracun (3. Februar 2009)

eher nicht


----------



## Naarg (3. Februar 2009)

prügel?


----------



## Topperharly (3. Februar 2009)

> Hypo Real Estate



Finanzmarktstabilisierungsfonds


----------



## Dracun (3. Februar 2009)

Ghandi


----------



## Mondryx (3. Februar 2009)

Mist...zu langsam.

Dann eben "Mann"


----------



## Elda (3. Februar 2009)

Frau


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Februar 2009)

teuer


----------



## Dracun (3. Februar 2009)

billig


----------



## mookuh (3. Februar 2009)

Lidl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (3. Februar 2009)

Wuppertal (persönlicher Hintergrund, hoffe das geht klar xD)


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

Kaff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Februar 2009)

bauern


----------



## Dracun (3. Februar 2009)

Bergheim


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

Bioläden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <-Wie ich ihn liebe (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , nicht bioläden...)


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Bioläden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


sprengen <.<  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (3. Februar 2009)

Ph endlich mal wieder hinter der Brille

edit: mist jetzt hab ich vergessen n wort zu nennen -.-


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> sprengen <.<
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Feuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (3. Februar 2009)

Brennholz


----------



## Dracun (3. Februar 2009)

Wasser


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

Ertrinken


----------



## Dracun (3. Februar 2009)

DLRG


----------



## Mondryx (3. Februar 2009)

DRK


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

OMMFG


----------



## chopi (3. Februar 2009)

Die Fantastischen Vier


----------



## Mondryx (3. Februar 2009)

Flüchtig - Fornika


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

prison break

der is auch ziemlich flüchtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plato0n (3. Februar 2009)

serie, zwar naheliegend, aber es is ja auch spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

langweilig (so wie gzsz^^)


----------



## Zonalar (4. Februar 2009)

Herr Stuck (Geschichtslehrer...de is langweilig^^)


----------



## Dracun (4. Februar 2009)

Frau Putz (nur ein kleines Wortspiel kein Name^^)


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Februar 2009)

Möbelhaus


----------



## Lillyan (4. Februar 2009)

Wohnzimmertisch


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Februar 2009)

Essen *mjam*


----------



## Tabuno (4. Februar 2009)

Döner


----------



## Naarg (4. Februar 2009)

Kulturlos


----------



## Tade (4. Februar 2009)

Deutschland


----------



## Naarg (4. Februar 2009)

W3Ltm3!5T3r!
Weltmeister ^.^


----------



## Tade (4. Februar 2009)

Würtschen


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Februar 2009)

Back to the roots:

Essen *mjam*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (4. Februar 2009)

Menschen 

<--Horde ^^


----------



## Haxxler (4. Februar 2009)

Trinken


----------



## Tade (4. Februar 2009)

Kaffee


----------



## neo1986 (4. Februar 2009)

tee


----------



## Haxxler (4. Februar 2009)

England


----------



## neo1986 (4. Februar 2009)

queen


----------



## Qonix (4. Februar 2009)

alt


----------



## Fiqqsaw (4. Februar 2009)

Mein Auto


----------



## bkeleanor (4. Februar 2009)

rot


----------



## Fiqqsaw (4. Februar 2009)

blau =)


----------



## Naarg (4. Februar 2009)

nüchtern


----------



## Fiqqsaw (4. Februar 2009)

Bier


----------



## Zonalar (4. Februar 2009)

Eistee


----------



## German Psycho (4. Februar 2009)

zucker


----------



## Fiqqsaw (4. Februar 2009)

Kalorien


----------



## Zonalar (4. Februar 2009)

äääh.. zu spät^^
zwischenposter..
Mir fällt nix ein...


----------



## Naarg (4. Februar 2009)

Fatcamp


----------



## Fiqqsaw (4. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Mir fällt nix ein...



Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Februar 2009)

Fiqqsaw schrieb:


> Schule
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wichtig


----------



## Fiqqsaw (4. Februar 2009)

Differenzialrechnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (4. Februar 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> Fatcamp


Biggestlosen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Fiqqsaw schrieb:


> Differenzialrechnung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Komplieziert


----------



## Fiqqsaw (4. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Komplieziert



Mathe


----------



## Zonalar (4. Februar 2009)

Geschichte


----------



## Naarg (4. Februar 2009)

Nazis auf Dinosauriern!


----------



## Fiqqsaw (4. Februar 2009)

Heil Triceratops ?!


----------



## Naarg (4. Februar 2009)

lol wir haben die Kette gekillt^^

Drawn Together (da kommts her)


----------



## German Psycho (4. Februar 2009)

MTV


----------



## Haxxler (4. Februar 2009)

Game One


----------



## mookuh (4. Februar 2009)

Wiederholung


----------



## Naarg (4. Februar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Wiederholung



Wiederholung


----------



## dragon1 (4. Februar 2009)

Fussball??^^


----------



## mookuh (4. Februar 2009)

Verletzung


----------



## German Psycho (4. Februar 2009)

arzt


----------



## Naarg (4. Februar 2009)

Krankschrift <3


----------



## mookuh (4. Februar 2009)

Urlaub


----------



## Abrox (4. Februar 2009)

Arbeit


----------



## Fiqqsaw (4. Februar 2009)

Schule^^


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Februar 2009)

Tod und Verderben


----------



## Naarg (4. Februar 2009)

Spaaaß


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Februar 2009)

Verdummung


----------



## Fiqqsaw (4. Februar 2009)

Französischunterricht


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Februar 2009)

Tod und Verderben


----------



## German Psycho (4. Februar 2009)

A-,B-,C-Waffen


----------



## mookuh (4. Februar 2009)

Militär


----------



## Fiqqsaw (4. Februar 2009)

WC-Steine


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Februar 2009)

Tod und Ver...
Äh..

Minzbonbons


----------



## Abrox (4. Februar 2009)

zu langsam

Hotels


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Februar 2009)

To... mist, passt wieder nicht...
Fremdenzimmer


----------



## Fiqqsaw (4. Februar 2009)

Jetzt ich mal: Tod und Verderben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Februar 2009)

Verderben und Tod  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fiqqsaw (4. Februar 2009)

Dr. House^^


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Februar 2009)

Monk (was ATM leider nicht im TV läuft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   )


----------



## Fiqqsaw (4. Februar 2009)

Tod und Verderben...


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Februar 2009)

Bei dir ist das nicht annährend so witzig wie bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blumenwiese


----------



## Fiqqsaw (4. Februar 2009)

Schade^^ Naja versuch wars wert xD

_____

Auenland


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Februar 2009)

Ring-Ring-Ring


----------



## Fiqqsaw (4. Februar 2009)

meeeeeiiiin Schatz


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Februar 2009)

Hasi


----------



## Fiqqsaw (4. Februar 2009)

Smash those fucking Bunnies
(by HORSE the band)


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Februar 2009)

Frikandel(Bratrolle[is "angeblich" Pferdefleisch drinne])


----------



## Fiqqsaw (4. Februar 2009)

Holland xD


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Februar 2009)

Käse


----------



## Zonalar (4. Februar 2009)

Schimmel


----------



## Fiqqsaw (4. Februar 2009)

Bäh


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Februar 2009)

Ä


----------



## Mondryx (4. Februar 2009)

Umlaut


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Februar 2009)

Inleise


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Februar 2009)

Stille


----------



## Tade (4. Februar 2009)

Schweigen


----------



## Syane (4. Februar 2009)

Lämmer


----------



## Haxxler (4. Februar 2009)

Lecker


----------



## Night falls (5. Februar 2009)

Schmecker


----------



## bkeleanor (5. Februar 2009)

Gourmet


----------



## dragon1 (5. Februar 2009)

essen


----------



## Tade (5. Februar 2009)

Banane

P.s.: Essen scheint ein wichtiges Thema zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kurta (5. Februar 2009)

Obst


----------



## Abrox (5. Februar 2009)

gesund


----------



## Skatero (5. Februar 2009)

Vitamine


----------



## Tade (5. Februar 2009)

Brausetabletten


----------



## Qonix (5. Februar 2009)

sprudeln


----------



## Naarg (5. Februar 2009)

Kohlensäure


----------



## Tade (5. Februar 2009)

Schluckauf


----------



## bkeleanor (5. Februar 2009)

erschrecken


----------



## Abrox (5. Februar 2009)

WAR-Abozahlen


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2009)

stehlen


----------



## picollo0071 (5. Februar 2009)

Verbrechen


----------



## b1ubb (5. Februar 2009)

Polizei


----------



## picollo0071 (5. Februar 2009)

Pleite


----------



## b1ubb (5. Februar 2009)

OT:
Polizei -> Pleite ? 
Wie kann man Polizei mit pleite verbinden ?

ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



--------------

Armut


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2009)

single 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldier206 (5. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> single
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



frei


----------



## Mondryx (5. Februar 2009)

One-Night-Stands


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2009)

baby


----------



## Soldier206 (5. Februar 2009)

nervend


----------



## Mondryx (5. Februar 2009)

Kleine Kinder


----------



## picollo0071 (5. Februar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> OT:
> Polizei -> Pleite ?
> Wie kann man Polizei mit pleite verbinden ?
> 
> ...


OT:
Du bist doch Österreicher oder?
Die Polizei hat ein zu kleines Budget, um mehr Polizisten anzustellen, um vll mal einen der vielen Bankräube aufzudecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem wird den Polizisten verboten Überstunden zu machen, um Kohlen zu sparen.

Aber wurscht, will ned darüber diskutieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_____________________________________

Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xavion92 (5. Februar 2009)

anstregend^^


----------



## mookuh (5. Februar 2009)

schule


----------



## Soldier206 (5. Februar 2009)

schlafen


----------



## Tabuno (5. Februar 2009)

lange


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Februar 2009)

kurz


----------



## Plato0n (5. Februar 2009)

hänchen, 

und fragt nicht wie ich darauf komme....


----------



## Soldier206 (5. Februar 2009)

Imbissbude


----------



## Mondryx (5. Februar 2009)

Currywurst mit Pommes Frites


----------



## Soldier206 (5. Februar 2009)

und Ketchup


----------



## Plato0n (5. Februar 2009)

Witz (Catch- UP!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Plato0n (5. Februar 2009)

*sry


----------



## Soldier206 (5. Februar 2009)

Plato0n schrieb:


> *sry



Abkürzung


----------



## EspCap (5. Februar 2009)

Umleitung


----------



## Soramac (5. Februar 2009)

Baustelle


----------



## Soldier206 (5. Februar 2009)

Unfall


----------



## mookuh (5. Februar 2009)

Krankenhaus


----------



## Plato0n (5. Februar 2009)

hass


----------



## Mondryx (5. Februar 2009)

Emotion


----------



## Lillyan (5. Februar 2009)

Liiiiieeeeeebe


----------



## mookuh (5. Februar 2009)

Freund/Freundin


----------



## Soramac (5. Februar 2009)

Schlafzimmer


----------



## Kronas (5. Februar 2009)

bett


----------



## mookuh (5. Februar 2009)

schlafen


----------



## chopi (5. Februar 2009)

Wecker


----------



## Zonalar (5. Februar 2009)

Checker
(zusammenhang durch wortwitz, der völlig sinnlos is...)


----------



## chopi (5. Februar 2009)

Handylautsprecher


----------



## Plato0n (5. Februar 2009)

Bus ggf. auch hipphopp


----------



## Mondryx (5. Februar 2009)

Metal!


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Februar 2009)

headbangen


----------



## Plato0n (5. Februar 2009)

Bayer <- der pharma konzern


----------



## chopi (5. Februar 2009)

Ausland


----------



## Plato0n (5. Februar 2009)

bayern


----------



## Tade (5. Februar 2009)

Dirndl


----------



## Mondryx (6. Februar 2009)

Dekoltee


----------



## Dracun (6. Februar 2009)

Große Brüste


----------



## Syane (6. Februar 2009)

9Live


----------



## b1ubb (6. Februar 2009)

Verarsche


----------



## bkeleanor (6. Februar 2009)

Jamba


----------



## b1ubb (6. Februar 2009)

Schnuffl


----------



## German Psycho (6. Februar 2009)

crazy frog


----------



## dragon1 (6. Februar 2009)

KRANK


----------



## picollo0071 (6. Februar 2009)

Arzt


----------



## dragon1 (6. Februar 2009)

Pillen


----------



## Haxxler (6. Februar 2009)

Drogen


----------



## Tade (6. Februar 2009)

LSD-Trip


----------



## picollo0071 (6. Februar 2009)

Gefahr


----------



## b1ubb (6. Februar 2009)

Erwischt werden


----------



## Tade (6. Februar 2009)

Schock


----------



## b1ubb (6. Februar 2009)

Umfallen


----------



## Tade (6. Februar 2009)

Liegen bleiben


----------



## b1ubb (6. Februar 2009)

Wiederblebung durch Krankenschwester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tade (6. Februar 2009)

Aus Traum erwachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (6. Februar 2009)

Wecker gegen die wand schmeißen


----------



## Tade (6. Februar 2009)

Kaffee kochen


----------



## b1ubb (6. Februar 2009)

Klo gehen


----------



## Naarg (6. Februar 2009)

Knattern lassen


----------



## Tade (6. Februar 2009)

Kloschüsselsprengung


----------



## bkeleanor (6. Februar 2009)

T.N.T (i'm dynamit)


----------



## Plato0n (6. Februar 2009)

Gleichstrom/Wechselstrom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (6. Februar 2009)

Musik


----------



## K0l0ss (6. Februar 2009)

LAUT!!!


----------



## Plato0n (6. Februar 2009)

Metal


----------



## Haxxler (6. Februar 2009)

IG Metal(l)


----------



## Plato0n (6. Februar 2009)

streik


----------



## Mondryx (6. Februar 2009)

ver.di


----------



## Max der Orc (6. Februar 2009)

Lehrer


----------



## Soldier206 (6. Februar 2009)

unbeliebt


----------



## Max der Orc (6. Februar 2009)

Chaeter


----------



## mookuh (6. Februar 2009)

Musik - Jan Hegenberg


----------



## mookuh (6. Februar 2009)

sry doppelpost


----------



## Max der Orc (6. Februar 2009)

Böse


----------



## Sickness (6. Februar 2009)

Max schrieb:


> Böse



Dieter Bohlen


----------



## Tabuno (6. Februar 2009)

DsdS


----------



## chopi (6. Februar 2009)

Folksverduhmung
(Ekstra so geschrieben...ha,ha,ha o.O)


----------



## Syane (6. Februar 2009)

GangstA Rap


----------



## jolk (6. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> GangstA Rap


hopper


----------



## Max der Orc (6. Februar 2009)

Cool


----------



## Mefisthor (6. Februar 2009)

Max schrieb:


> Cool


kiddy


----------



## chopi (6. Februar 2009)

World of Warcraft


----------



## Soldier206 (6. Februar 2009)

viel Zeit


----------



## Rubin (6. Februar 2009)

geek


----------



## Syane (6. Februar 2009)

Brillenträger


----------



## neo1986 (6. Februar 2009)

Nasenfahrad


----------



## Tade (6. Februar 2009)

Taschentuch


----------



## Mondryx (7. Februar 2009)

Rotze


----------



## Tade (7. Februar 2009)

Ekel


----------



## dragon1 (7. Februar 2009)

scheisse


----------



## Haxxler (7. Februar 2009)

Klo


----------



## Mishua (7. Februar 2009)

dünnpfiff


----------



## Lillyan (7. Februar 2009)

Arzt


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. Februar 2009)

Krankenkassensanierungspaket


----------



## Dracun (7. Februar 2009)

Politik


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. Februar 2009)

50 Milliarden &#8364;


----------



## Qonix (7. Februar 2009)

nie wieder arbeiten


----------



## mookuh (7. Februar 2009)

Luxus


----------



## Mishua (7. Februar 2009)

Gold


----------



## EspCap (7. Februar 2009)

Mine (nich die explodierende, sondern die in der man z.B Gold abbaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Haxxler (7. Februar 2009)

Einsturz


----------



## Tade (7. Februar 2009)

Flucht


----------



## Rubin (7. Februar 2009)

Dieb


----------



## Max der Orc (7. Februar 2009)

Polizei


----------



## Tade (7. Februar 2009)

Blau-Weißer-Partybus


----------



## Max der Orc (7. Februar 2009)

Knast


----------



## Tade (7. Februar 2009)

Wasser und Brot


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Februar 2009)

kruste


----------



## Max der Orc (7. Februar 2009)

ekelig


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Februar 2009)

dirty sanchez

(ja, hab mir haxxlers link angeschaut >.<)


----------



## Rubin (7. Februar 2009)

Krank


----------



## Huntermoon (7. Februar 2009)

Artzt


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Februar 2009)

spritze ^^


----------



## Tabuno (7. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Artzt


Offtopic: Da hätte eher Duden gepasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Vartez (7. Februar 2009)

Ich denke Tabuno hat nichts dazugetragen was zum tpic passt allso 

Nadel


----------



## Tade (7. Februar 2009)

Junkie


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Februar 2009)

fixer


----------



## dragon1 (7. Februar 2009)

wtf


----------



## Max der Orc (7. Februar 2009)

nicht gut


----------



## Qonix (7. Februar 2009)

schlecht


----------



## dragon1 (7. Februar 2009)

langweilig


----------



## Max der Orc (7. Februar 2009)

blöd


----------



## mookuh (7. Februar 2009)

Schule


----------



## neo1986 (7. Februar 2009)

scheiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smeal (7. Februar 2009)

stinkt


----------



## Tade (7. Februar 2009)

Knoblauch


----------



## Rubin (7. Februar 2009)

Vampir


----------



## Aratosao (7. Februar 2009)

Holzpflok


----------



## Vartez (8. Februar 2009)

Holzhammer


----------



## Mondryx (8. Februar 2009)

Werkzeug


----------



## Smeal (8. Februar 2009)

schraubenzieher


----------



## dragon1 (8. Februar 2009)

schraube locker


----------



## mookuh (8. Februar 2009)

werkstatt


----------



## Gfiti (8. Februar 2009)

Auto


----------



## dragon1 (8. Februar 2009)

kosten


----------



## Gfiti (8. Februar 2009)

Kredit


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Februar 2009)

Bankenkriese


----------



## Gfiti (8. Februar 2009)

Deflation


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Februar 2009)

Defloration

wieso fällt dir zu Defloration Inflation ein ??  xDD


----------



## Tade (8. Februar 2009)

Inflation

Edith: Sorry, zu spät gesehen, dass gehörte wohl eher zur Deflation xD *shame on me*


----------



## Gfiti (8. Februar 2009)

Marktwirtschaft


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Februar 2009)

Bankenkriese


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Februar 2009)

Magic circle?  0.o

soll ich jetzt Defflation schreiben??

nein ^^


Managergehälter


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Februar 2009)

10Mio/Jahr


----------



## Gfiti (8. Februar 2009)

Luxus


----------



## Gfiti (8. Februar 2009)

Luxus

edit: WTF o.O

lieber n neues:

Reichtum


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Februar 2009)

Kavier


----------



## Gfiti (8. Februar 2009)

Fischerboot :>


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Februar 2009)

Ertrinken im Meer


----------



## Gfiti (8. Februar 2009)

Leichenhalle


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Februar 2009)

Pushing Daisys  ( nie gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Gfiti (8. Februar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Pushing Daisys  ( nie gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Und das soll zusammenpassen o.O?

edit: ok na gut

Fernseher


----------



## Haxxler (8. Februar 2009)

Jamba


----------



## Gfiti (8. Februar 2009)

Handy


----------



## Haxxler (8. Februar 2009)

Xperia X1 <3


----------



## Gfiti (8. Februar 2009)

Schrott


----------



## Tabuno (8. Februar 2009)

Müll


----------



## Gfiti (8. Februar 2009)

Internet Explorer


----------



## neo1986 (8. Februar 2009)

ludolfs

EDIT: Fuck zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (8. Februar 2009)

Avatar


----------



## Gfiti (8. Februar 2009)

Signatur


----------



## Haxxler (8. Februar 2009)

dumme nackte anime tussen die kein mensch braucht


----------



## Gfiti (8. Februar 2009)

beschwerde


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfiti (8. Februar 2009)

Spam


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Februar 2009)

Monthi Pypon


----------



## Zonalar (8. Februar 2009)

Lustig


----------



## Hirsi325 (8. Februar 2009)

Clown     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (8. Februar 2009)

joker


----------



## Mondryx (8. Februar 2009)

The Dark Knight


----------



## Hirsi325 (8. Februar 2009)

Batman


----------



## Dracun (8. Februar 2009)

Christian Bale


----------



## dragon1 (8. Februar 2009)

kino


----------



## Hirsi325 (8. Februar 2009)

Popcorn


----------



## Dracun (8. Februar 2009)

Geiles Lied^^ http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Popcorn_(Inst...ntalst%C3%BCck)

Und zwar dat Stück von Hot Butter^^


----------



## Hirsi325 (8. Februar 2009)

Eisregen (die Band natürlich ^^)


----------



## Soldier206 (8. Februar 2009)

kalt


----------



## Hirsi325 (8. Februar 2009)

frostbeulen


----------



## Zonalar (8. Februar 2009)

Ach f*** I-net! Bitte löschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (8. Februar 2009)

Magier^^Nämlich meiner, der verteilt gerne Frostbeulen^^


----------



## Dracun (8. Februar 2009)

Gabber Gandalf


----------



## Zonalar (8. Februar 2009)

Bücher


----------



## Tade (8. Februar 2009)

Lesen


----------



## Haxxler (8. Februar 2009)

Alpha Telefon Münster


----------



## Aratosao (8. Februar 2009)

Telefonkosten


----------



## Plato0n (8. Februar 2009)

aktien


----------



## Smeal (8. Februar 2009)

börse


----------



## Max der Orc (8. Februar 2009)

Finanzkriese


----------



## Hirsi325 (8. Februar 2009)

teuer


----------



## Max der Orc (8. Februar 2009)

Insolvenz


----------



## Plato0n (8. Februar 2009)

GM


----------



## Qonix (8. Februar 2009)

Macht


----------



## HGVermillion (8. Februar 2009)

Dunkle Seite


----------



## Qonix (8. Februar 2009)

Sith Lord


----------



## neo1986 (8. Februar 2009)

ZAM


----------



## Aratosao (8. Februar 2009)

Pferdeschwanz


----------



## Zonalar (8. Februar 2009)

Schwanz


----------



## neo1986 (8. Februar 2009)

lang


----------



## Syane (8. Februar 2009)

kurz


----------



## Hirsi325 (8. Februar 2009)

Haare


----------



## Qonix (8. Februar 2009)

Shampoo


----------



## Tade (8. Februar 2009)

Spülung


----------



## Zonalar (8. Februar 2009)

Toilette


----------



## Tade (8. Februar 2009)

Nicht schon wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein Teufelskreis hier^^

Duftspray


----------



## Smeal (8. Februar 2009)

Axe


----------



## jolk (8. Februar 2009)

Schweiß


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Februar 2009)

Gestank


----------



## neo1986 (8. Februar 2009)

Schwein


----------



## jolk (8. Februar 2009)

Fleisch


----------



## Hirsi325 (8. Februar 2009)

Vegetarier


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Februar 2009)

Eiweißmagel


----------



## neo1986 (8. Februar 2009)

muskeln


----------



## Hirsi325 (8. Februar 2009)

Kraft


----------



## Dracun (8. Februar 2009)

Intelligenz


----------



## Qonix (8. Februar 2009)

IQ


----------



## Rubin (8. Februar 2009)

Einstein


----------



## Tabuno (8. Februar 2009)

Mathematiker


----------



## Tade (8. Februar 2009)

Alptraum    (mein persönlicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Haxxler (9. Februar 2009)

Schlafen


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

Morgenla**e


----------



## Smeal (9. Februar 2009)

nerfig =)


----------



## Qonix (9. Februar 2009)

Frauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (9. Februar 2009)

Verlassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (9. Februar 2009)

einsam


----------



## Naarg (9. Februar 2009)

allein allein, allein allein


----------



## bkeleanor (9. Februar 2009)

scheiss song


----------



## mookuh (9. Februar 2009)

Tokio Hotel


----------



## Naarg (9. Februar 2009)

SCHRAAAHAAAIIII (nänät nä nä näää)


----------



## Tade (9. Februar 2009)

Kopfschmerzen


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. Februar 2009)

Migräne


----------



## Nalecus (9. Februar 2009)

Tablette


----------



## Ichselbstenst (9. Februar 2009)

Drogen


----------



## dragon1 (9. Februar 2009)

teufelskreis


----------



## bkeleanor (9. Februar 2009)

ring of fire


----------



## dragon1 (9. Februar 2009)

elemente


----------



## Qonix (9. Februar 2009)

Erde


----------



## Aratosao (9. Februar 2009)

Milchstraße


----------



## mookuh (9. Februar 2009)

Müsli


----------



## Plato0n (9. Februar 2009)

seitenbacher düsi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. Februar 2009)

tja  das is schwer..
aber dazu fällt mir ein 

Radio


----------



## Tade (9. Februar 2009)

Fernseher


----------



## Soldier206 (9. Februar 2009)

verdummung


----------



## Tabuno (9. Februar 2009)

BildZeitung


----------



## neo1986 (9. Februar 2009)

telefonieren


----------



## dragon1 (9. Februar 2009)

neo ich hab dich gar ned erkannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt
skype


----------



## neo1986 (9. Februar 2009)

Hab etwas gebastelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Neo is ja eigentlich auch net mein richtiger nick name..... 

*Internet*


----------



## Mondryx (9. Februar 2009)

multimediale Dienste


----------



## Hirsi325 (9. Februar 2009)

sinnloses Beileidigen und Spammen


----------



## Dracun (9. Februar 2009)

buffed.de^^   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (9. Februar 2009)

community


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Februar 2009)

hdro


----------



## Tabuno (9. Februar 2009)

endcontent fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (9. Februar 2009)

WotLK


----------



## dragon1 (9. Februar 2009)

neues



neo1986 schrieb:


> Neo is ja eigentlich auch net mein richtiger nick name.....


sondern?


----------



## mookuh (9. Februar 2009)

Nachrichten


----------



## Toraka' (9. Februar 2009)

Unwahrheit


----------



## Tabuno (9. Februar 2009)

Ente


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Februar 2009)

quak


----------



## mookuh (9. Februar 2009)

Hören


----------



## jolk (9. Februar 2009)

Ohr


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Februar 2009)

mike tyson


----------



## Tabuno (9. Februar 2009)

Biss


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Februar 2009)

vampir


----------



## Tabuno (9. Februar 2009)

Blut


----------



## Hirsi325 (9. Februar 2009)

Verletzung


----------



## jolk (9. Februar 2009)

Eiter


----------



## Tabuno (9. Februar 2009)

weiß


----------



## Dracun (9. Februar 2009)

Farbe


----------



## jolk (9. Februar 2009)

Maler

edit.: tolles Bild Dracun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirsi325 (9. Februar 2009)

Beruf


----------



## jolk (9. Februar 2009)

Geld


----------



## Dracun (9. Februar 2009)

Bank

Danke @ jolk is selbst gemacht^^ bzw selbst mit Photoshop bearbeitet^^


----------



## Tabuno (9. Februar 2009)

Finanzkrise


----------



## Dracun (9. Februar 2009)

Wirtschaftsminister Glos


----------



## Qonix (9. Februar 2009)

unbekannt


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Februar 2009)

ehrenbürger im niemandsland


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. Februar 2009)

Medallie


----------



## bkeleanor (10. Februar 2009)

Kehrseite


----------



## Dracun (10. Februar 2009)

AbfallWirtschaftsBetriebe (AW Kehrmännchen in Köln^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. Februar 2009)

Mindestlohn


----------



## Qonix (10. Februar 2009)

kein Spass


----------



## Tade (10. Februar 2009)

Patch-Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (10. Februar 2009)

never play


----------



## Zonalar (10. Februar 2009)

Eltern... *g*


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. Februar 2009)

Playtime Kidscard


----------



## Zonalar (10. Februar 2009)

Credit card


----------



## dragon1 (10. Februar 2009)

bankautomat


----------



## Hirsi325 (10. Februar 2009)

Räuber


----------



## Ichselbstenst (10. Februar 2009)

hotzenplotz


----------



## Hirsi325 (10. Februar 2009)

Märchen


----------



## El Homer (10. Februar 2009)

Zwerge


----------



## Tade (10. Februar 2009)

Bier


----------



## Mondryx (11. Februar 2009)

Pils


----------



## Hirsi325 (11. Februar 2009)

Party


----------



## bkeleanor (11. Februar 2009)

Abschlussball


----------



## Tade (11. Februar 2009)

Hässliche Kleider


----------



## Qonix (11. Februar 2009)

Penner


----------



## Plato0n (11. Februar 2009)

browsergame


----------



## Hirntoot (11. Februar 2009)

Langweilig


----------



## Hanfgurke (11. Februar 2009)

Fußball


----------



## Hirntoot (11. Februar 2009)

Sport ist Mord


----------



## Aratosao (11. Februar 2009)

Mord ist Böse


----------



## Hirntoot (11. Februar 2009)

Polizei


----------



## Qonix (11. Februar 2009)

Bullen


----------



## picollo0071 (11. Februar 2009)

Zucht


----------



## Plato0n (11. Februar 2009)

we feed the world


----------



## Hirntoot (11. Februar 2009)

Englisch


----------



## mookuh (11. Februar 2009)

representative Monarchie


----------



## dragon1 (11. Februar 2009)

anarchie


----------



## Hirsi325 (11. Februar 2009)

Unser Chemieunterricht


----------



## Lisutari (11. Februar 2009)

Zu spät gewesen ^^
Fuchs (Als Nachname)


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. Februar 2009)

England


----------



## jolk (11. Februar 2009)

Insel


----------



## dragon1 (11. Februar 2009)

wasser


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (11. Februar 2009)

nass


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. Februar 2009)

Steam


----------



## Soldier206 (11. Februar 2009)

nervig


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. Februar 2009)

Brüder


----------



## Aratosao (11. Februar 2009)

Schmerzhaft.

PS Wie kommst du bei "Nass" auf "Steam"? Also wenn du mit Steam die Spiele Plattform meinst


----------



## chopi (11. Februar 2009)

Tod


----------



## dragon1 (11. Februar 2009)

afrika


----------



## Aratosao (11. Februar 2009)

Hitze


----------



## dragon1 (11. Februar 2009)

brand


----------



## Lisutari (11. Februar 2009)

Queensland


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (12. Februar 2009)

Australien


----------



## Tyalra (12. Februar 2009)

känguru


----------



## Huntermoon (12. Februar 2009)

Australien


----------



## Aero_one (12. Februar 2009)

Marshmallow


----------



## Qonix (12. Februar 2009)

weiss


----------



## Aero_one (12. Februar 2009)

Oberschenkel ...


----------



## Naarg (12. Februar 2009)

braun


----------



## Aratosao (12. Februar 2009)

Schimmel


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (12. Februar 2009)

Pferd


----------



## Haxxler (12. Februar 2009)

Salami


----------



## Qonix (12. Februar 2009)

mjam


----------



## Aero_one (12. Februar 2009)

mjam o.0

hmm ... Kettensäge ?


----------



## Qonix (12. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Holz


----------



## Aero_one (12. Februar 2009)

Vanilleeis ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyalra (12. Februar 2009)

Sommer


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (12. Februar 2009)

brennend heisser Wüstensand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (12. Februar 2009)

Strand-Party


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (12. Februar 2009)

Mittelmeer


----------



## Tyalra (12. Februar 2009)

Spanien


----------



## Aero_one (12. Februar 2009)

Chilli


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (12. Februar 2009)

schaaaaarf!


----------



## Anduris (12. Februar 2009)

Peperoni


----------



## Tade (12. Februar 2009)

Pizza


----------



## Tyalra (12. Februar 2009)

Ofen


----------



## Anduris (12. Februar 2009)

Ofenfrische


----------



## Hirsi325 (12. Februar 2009)

Feuerofen


----------



## Anduris (12. Februar 2009)

Hensel und Gretel


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (12. Februar 2009)

Lebkuchenhaus


----------



## Aero_one (12. Februar 2009)

Zahnarzt


----------



## Anduris (12. Februar 2009)

Spritze


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (12. Februar 2009)

Phobie


----------



## Anduris (12. Februar 2009)

Schlangen


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (12. Februar 2009)

Indiana Jones


----------



## chopi (12. Februar 2009)

Auserirdische


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Februar 2009)

Weltall


----------



## bkeleanor (12. Februar 2009)

Star Wars


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (12. Februar 2009)

Todesstern


----------



## Anduris (12. Februar 2009)

Sternschnuppe


----------



## jolk (12. Februar 2009)

Wunsch


(todesstern-->sternschnuppe oO seltsame gedankensprünge haste da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Mondryx (12. Februar 2009)

Traum


----------



## neo1986 (12. Februar 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> neues
> 
> 
> sondern?


KARU


*SCHLAFEN*


----------



## Hirsi325 (12. Februar 2009)

Bett


----------



## jolk (12. Februar 2009)

gemütlich


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Februar 2009)

hängematte


----------



## Tabuno (12. Februar 2009)

chillen


----------



## Mondryx (12. Februar 2009)

Musik


----------



## Dracun (12. Februar 2009)

Peter Tschaikowski


----------



## Tabuno (12. Februar 2009)

Klassikmusik


----------



## Qonix (13. Februar 2009)

Mozart


----------



## Schwartenmaster (13. Februar 2009)

Falco


----------



## Naarg (13. Februar 2009)

Österreicher


----------



## Qonix (13. Februar 2009)

günstiges Fleisch


----------



## Schwartenmaster (13. Februar 2009)

Gammelfleischskandal


----------



## Qonix (13. Februar 2009)

das Gammeltier   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwartenmaster (13. Februar 2009)

Faultier


----------



## DeadSand (13. Februar 2009)

Baum


----------



## Qonix (13. Februar 2009)

Wald


----------



## Trel (13. Februar 2009)

Holzfäller


----------



## Schwartenmaster (13. Februar 2009)

LumberJack


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (13. Februar 2009)

Rechtschreibfehler

(Ich assoziier das jetzt einfach mal so. Denn einen "Humber Jack" kenne ich nicht und denke das ist wohl eher ein falsch geschriebenes "Lumberjack". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Schwartenmaster (13. Februar 2009)

Duden


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Februar 2009)

Deutsch => gebrochen Deutsch


----------



## Qonix (13. Februar 2009)

Ausländer


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Februar 2009)

Import


----------



## Qonix (13. Februar 2009)

Export


----------



## picollo0071 (13. Februar 2009)

Strom


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (13. Februar 2009)

Arathor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: Hmm... ist das zu WoW-spezifisch? Falls ja, dann übergeht mich halt und macht bei "Strom" weiter... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (13. Februar 2009)

Freak


----------



## Toraka' (13. Februar 2009)

Leeroy Jenkins


----------



## Anduris (13. Februar 2009)

Titel


----------



## Toraka' (13. Februar 2009)

etwas-was-jeder-kackboon-hat


----------



## Anduris (13. Februar 2009)

WoW


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (13. Februar 2009)

Massively Multiplayer Online Role Playing Game


----------



## Anduris (13. Februar 2009)

MMORPG


----------



## Naarg (13. Februar 2009)

Many Men Online Role Play Girls


----------



## Soldier206 (13. Februar 2009)

Zeitaufwendig


----------



## Anduris (13. Februar 2009)

Zeitgefühl


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Timesplitters


----------



## Anduris (13. Februar 2009)

Lasersrahl


----------



## Plato0n (13. Februar 2009)

jack black


----------



## picollo0071 (13. Februar 2009)

Black Jack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plato0n (13. Februar 2009)

nevada


----------



## Tyalra (13. Februar 2009)

area 51


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Verschwörungstheorie


----------



## Soldier206 (13. Februar 2009)

9/11


----------



## EspCap (13. Februar 2009)

Buch des Präsidenten... (oder wie der das auf Deutsch auch immer nennt in dem Film... ihr wisst welchen ich meine)


----------



## Soldier206 (13. Februar 2009)

Mythos


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

Beta


----------



## Soldier206 (13. Februar 2009)

Vorfreude


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Duke Nukem Forever


----------



## Soldier206 (13. Februar 2009)

Ego-Shooter


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

CSS


----------



## Anduris (13. Februar 2009)

Headshot...


----------



## Soldier206 (13. Februar 2009)

tot


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

Erben


----------



## Soldier206 (13. Februar 2009)

Freude


----------



## Soldier206 (13. Februar 2009)

*sry doppelpost*


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Pöse


----------



## EspCap (13. Februar 2009)

B1ubb


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

B7ubb


----------



## Zez (14. Februar 2009)

Bitte-sieben-uns-bumsen-baby


----------



## Anduris (14. Februar 2009)

WTF


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Februar 2009)

FTW


----------



## Anduris (14. Februar 2009)

Horde


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

Tod und Verderben


----------



## neo1986 (14. Februar 2009)

Obst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (14. Februar 2009)

fleisch


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

Nahrungsmittel


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Weizen


----------



## Haxxler (14. Februar 2009)

Bier


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

Unfall


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

Krankenhaus


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

übelst-saubere-weiße-betten


----------



## Anduris (14. Februar 2009)

Alptraum


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

tagtraum


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

Schule


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

hausaufgabe


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

nicht machen


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

klassenbucheintrag


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

Ärger


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

ausgelacht werden


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

Nerds


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

computer


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

bastln


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

papier


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Zellstoff


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

Bäume


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Fotosynthese


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

Sauerstoff


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

pflanzen


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

Wasser


----------



## neo1986 (14. Februar 2009)

Seife


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

sauber sein


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

guter Geruch


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

persil


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

werbung


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

pro sieben


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

Volksverdummung (durch "The next Uri Geller" z.B. auch wenn RTL um einiges schlimmer ist^^)


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Bildungsreform


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

galileo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Welt der Wunder


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

wissen macht a 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

Reallife


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

secound life


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

Zeitverschwendung


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

schule


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

schlafen


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

alpträume


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

aufwachen


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

wieder einschlafen^^


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

vorher schlaftablette reinkippen


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

zuviel genommen --> Tod


----------



## dragon1 (14. Februar 2009)

fleichfressende Monster


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

Fantasy


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

monströsitäten aus wc3


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

sexy^^


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

angela merkel


----------



## Anduris (14. Februar 2009)

Unattraktivität


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

fette frauen


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

keep on Rollin


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

quadrat


----------



## Duni (14. Februar 2009)

Schwingschleifer
*der musste sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

wie kommst du denn auf Quadrat^^?

rechtwinklig

edit: hm zu lahm


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

2d


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

3d


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

3D-Brille


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

4d


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

dimension


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

parraleldimension


----------



## Rhokan (14. Februar 2009)

Schrödingers Katze


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

Wurmloch


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

Stargate


----------



## Duni (14. Februar 2009)

Weltraum


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

Nasa


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

nase


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Nebenhöhlen


----------



## Dracun (14. Februar 2009)

Bathöhle


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Expedition


----------



## Dracun (14. Februar 2009)

Jacques-Yves Cousteau


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Silent World (wikipedia sei dank xD)


----------



## Soldier206 (15. Februar 2009)

stille


----------



## dragon1 (15. Februar 2009)

tod


----------



## Soldier206 (15. Februar 2009)

unerwartet


----------



## dragon1 (15. Februar 2009)

disc


----------



## Qonix (16. Februar 2009)

fluchen


----------



## Minastirit (16. Februar 2009)

hexenmeister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (16. Februar 2009)

Computerspiel


----------



## worldofhordcraft (16. Februar 2009)

mmorpg


----------



## HGVermillion (16. Februar 2009)

Ultima Online


----------



## Anduris (16. Februar 2009)

Onlinegame


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. Februar 2009)

Abo


----------



## Naarg (16. Februar 2009)

Jamba


----------



## Minastirit (16. Februar 2009)

abzocke


----------



## dragon1 (16. Februar 2009)

einarmiger bandit


----------



## bluedragon91 (16. Februar 2009)

jackpot


----------



## Tabuno (16. Februar 2009)

Lotto


----------



## Huntermoon (16. Februar 2009)

Steuern


----------



## dragon1 (16. Februar 2009)

geier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (16. Februar 2009)

Deutsches Wappen


----------



## Anduris (16. Februar 2009)

Wappenrock


----------



## bluedragon91 (16. Februar 2009)

wow


----------



## Tabuno (16. Februar 2009)

World of Warcraft zwischenposter -_-
Gerüchte


----------



## dragon1 (16. Februar 2009)

riechen


----------



## bluedragon91 (16. Februar 2009)

bauernhof


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (16. Februar 2009)

Jauchegrube


----------



## Minastirit (16. Februar 2009)

miTTelalter


----------



## Anduris (16. Februar 2009)

Ritter


----------



## bluedragon91 (16. Februar 2009)

Pferd


----------



## Tade (16. Februar 2009)

Ponyhof


----------



## Anduris (17. Februar 2009)

Reitunterricht


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. Februar 2009)

Steppenreiter


----------



## mookuh (17. Februar 2009)

steppenbrand


----------



## Anduris (17. Februar 2009)

Brandwein


----------



## Qonix (18. Februar 2009)

Alkohol


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (18. Februar 2009)

Komasaufen


----------



## Qonix (18. Februar 2009)

dämlich


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (18. Februar 2009)

herrlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (18. Februar 2009)

Herr Licht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (18. Februar 2009)

Architekt


----------



## Asoriel (18. Februar 2009)

Haus


----------



## Tyalra (18. Februar 2009)

Dach


----------



## Asoriel (18. Februar 2009)

Ziegel


----------



## Naarg (18. Februar 2009)

Schindeln


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (18. Februar 2009)

Schindler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (18. Februar 2009)

Schindlers Liste


----------



## HGVermillion (18. Februar 2009)

Tränen


----------



## Qonix (18. Februar 2009)

salzig


----------



## Asoriel (18. Februar 2009)

Meer


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Februar 2009)

Ertrinken


----------



## Naarg (18. Februar 2009)

Endlich Ruhe


----------



## Asoriel (18. Februar 2009)

entspannen


----------



## Skatero (18. Februar 2009)

chillen


----------



## $n4re (18. Februar 2009)

Hängematte


----------



## Asoriel (18. Februar 2009)

schlafen


----------



## Anduris (18. Februar 2009)

Traum


----------



## Asoriel (18. Februar 2009)

Fantasie


----------



## Anduris (18. Februar 2009)

Vorstellung


----------



## Asoriel (18. Februar 2009)

Verstellungsgespräch


----------



## Anduris (18. Februar 2009)

Gesprächsthema


----------



## Asoriel (18. Februar 2009)

sprechen


----------



## Soldier206 (18. Februar 2009)

schreien


----------



## Anduris (18. Februar 2009)

Schreihals


----------



## Huntermoon (18. Februar 2009)

Baby


----------



## Tabuno (18. Februar 2009)

Windeln


----------



## Anduris (18. Februar 2009)

Dreck


----------



## Naarg (18. Februar 2009)

Drecksvogel
(grund siehe Hunterforum)


----------



## Anduris (18. Februar 2009)

Vogelgrippe


----------



## dragon1 (18. Februar 2009)

medien


----------



## Hirsi325 (18. Februar 2009)

Obama


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (18. Februar 2009)

"Yes we can"


----------



## dragon1 (18. Februar 2009)

hype


----------



## Asoriel (18. Februar 2009)

Masse


----------



## Anduris (18. Februar 2009)

Volk


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (18. Februar 2009)

Volkswagen


----------



## Anduris (18. Februar 2009)

VW


----------



## $n4re (18. Februar 2009)

Auto


----------



## Asoriel (18. Februar 2009)

Führerschein


----------



## Soldier206 (18. Februar 2009)

mobil sein


----------



## Soramac (18. Februar 2009)

Handy


----------



## Asoriel (18. Februar 2009)

Strahlung


----------



## Tyalra (19. Februar 2009)

Asse II ^^


----------



## Asoriel (19. Februar 2009)

Unbekanntes Wort, assoziiere es daher mit *Lexikon* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyalra (19. Februar 2009)

Buch

Asse II  ist das Atommülllager aus den nachrichten .


----------



## dragon1 (19. Februar 2009)

lesen


----------



## Qonix (19. Februar 2009)

Fantasy


----------



## Naarg (19. Februar 2009)

Nerdy


----------



## Huntermoon (19. Februar 2009)

Kein RL


----------



## HGVermillion (19. Februar 2009)

MMORPGs


----------



## Aero_one (19. Februar 2009)

WAR  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (19. Februar 2009)

"War never changes..."


----------



## Naarg (19. Februar 2009)

feige Verweigerer


----------



## Asoriel (19. Februar 2009)

Zivildienst


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (19. Februar 2009)

Pflegeheim


----------



## Aero_one (19. Februar 2009)

Bettpfanne


----------



## HGVermillion (19. Februar 2009)

Seniorenheim


----------



## Dracun (19. Februar 2009)

Kanevalssitzung im selbigen^^


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (19. Februar 2009)

Jeck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (19. Februar 2009)

Narr (die Südeutsche alternative zum Jeck)


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (19. Februar 2009)

Häss (wenn wir schon bei der süddeutschen Fasnacht sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Anduris (19. Februar 2009)

Fasching


----------



## bluedragon91 (19. Februar 2009)

doof


----------



## $n4re (19. Februar 2009)

Idioten


----------



## dragon1 (19. Februar 2009)

gangsta-kiddys


----------



## Asoriel (19. Februar 2009)

unterbelichtet


----------



## Tyalra (19. Februar 2009)

Foto


----------



## Mefisthor (19. Februar 2009)

Käse


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Februar 2009)

Loch


----------



## dragon1 (19. Februar 2009)

*hust*
ne scherz
kapput


----------



## Toraka' (19. Februar 2009)

falsche rechtschreibung


----------



## dragon1 (19. Februar 2009)

aushilfspausenhilfslehrer


----------



## Asoriel (19. Februar 2009)

Zungenbrecher


----------



## EspCap (20. Februar 2009)

Fischers Fritz


----------



## Qonix (20. Februar 2009)

...fischt frische Fische.


----------



## bluedragon91 (20. Februar 2009)

frische fische fischt


----------



## Frek01 (20. Februar 2009)

fischers fritz


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (20. Februar 2009)

Wiederholung


----------



## $n4re (20. Februar 2009)

Grinden


----------



## Qonix (20. Februar 2009)

langweilig


----------



## Tade (20. Februar 2009)

Mathematik-Unterricht


----------



## Qonix (20. Februar 2009)

Lieblingsfach


----------



## $n4re (20. Februar 2009)

Zeit geht schnell vorbei


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (20. Februar 2009)

Freizeit


----------



## mookuh (20. Februar 2009)

Ferien


----------



## bluedragon91 (20. Februar 2009)

urlaub


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (20. Februar 2009)

Karibik


----------



## dragon1 (20. Februar 2009)

toll


----------



## EspCap (20. Februar 2009)

Oll ^^


----------



## Mishua (20. Februar 2009)

Vista


----------



## EspCap (20. Februar 2009)

Glas (Aero-Effekt und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Mishua (20. Februar 2009)

Ram-Fresser ôo


----------



## dragon1 (20. Februar 2009)

hungrig


----------



## Mishua (20. Februar 2009)

bauchweh :>


----------



## $n4re (20. Februar 2009)

nicht toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (20. Februar 2009)

aufmunterung


----------



## Anduris (20. Februar 2009)

Freundlichkeit


----------



## Asoriel (20. Februar 2009)

nette Menschen


----------



## Anduris (20. Februar 2009)

Humanität


----------



## Asoriel (20. Februar 2009)

Fehler


----------



## Anduris (20. Februar 2009)

mistake


----------



## Asoriel (20. Februar 2009)

Englisch


----------



## Anduris (20. Februar 2009)

Fremdsprache


----------



## Lillyan (20. Februar 2009)

China


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (20. Februar 2009)

Zensur


----------



## dragon1 (20. Februar 2009)

Jugendfrei


----------



## Anduris (20. Februar 2009)

Löwenzahn


----------



## dragon1 (20. Februar 2009)

blume


----------



## Mefisthor (20. Februar 2009)

Photosynthese


----------



## dragon1 (20. Februar 2009)

Biologie


----------



## Anduris (20. Februar 2009)

Naturwissenschaft


----------



## neo1986 (20. Februar 2009)

zizieren


----------



## Mefisthor (20. Februar 2009)

Fleischer


----------



## Mini Vaati (20. Februar 2009)

Schwein


----------



## Mefisthor (20. Februar 2009)

Mittagessen


----------



## dragon1 (20. Februar 2009)

Essen

/edit
Zwischenposter

Vielundungesund


----------



## Mefisthor (20. Februar 2009)

Zu langsam


----------



## Mini Vaati (20. Februar 2009)

magersucht


----------



## Mefisthor (20. Februar 2009)

Alzheimer-Bulemie (wers nicht kennt, Bulemie aber das kotzen vergessen)


----------



## Deadmaan (20. Februar 2009)

Kotze


----------



## Mini Vaati (20. Februar 2009)

zu viel bier


----------



## dragon1 (20. Februar 2009)

ekelhaft


----------



## chopi (20. Februar 2009)

Dschungelcamp


----------



## Mini Vaati (20. Februar 2009)

stars


----------



## Mefisthor (20. Februar 2009)

mond


----------



## Mini Vaati (20. Februar 2009)

welten


----------



## Anduris (20. Februar 2009)

Lebewesen


----------



## Mini Vaati (20. Februar 2009)

intiligenz


----------



## Anduris (20. Februar 2009)

Schlauheit


----------



## Mini Vaati (20. Februar 2009)

aktenkoffer


----------



## HGVermillion (20. Februar 2009)

Geheimdienst


----------



## Anduris (20. Februar 2009)

SIA


----------



## Mini Vaati (21. Februar 2009)

mord


----------



## EspCap (21. Februar 2009)

Verschwörung


----------



## Mini Vaati (21. Februar 2009)

die Nachtwache


----------



## Succubie (21. Februar 2009)

Laterne


----------



## Mini Vaati (21. Februar 2009)

feuer


----------



## Succubie (21. Februar 2009)

Kamin


----------



## Tabuno (21. Februar 2009)

warm


----------



## Mini Vaati (21. Februar 2009)

sommer


----------



## Tade (21. Februar 2009)

Blumenwiese


----------



## Tabuno (21. Februar 2009)

Gänseblümchen


----------



## Hirsi325 (21. Februar 2009)

Unkraut


----------



## Mini Vaati (21. Februar 2009)

Umweltverschmutzung


----------



## Hirsi325 (21. Februar 2009)

Feinstaub-Belastung


----------



## Mini Vaati (21. Februar 2009)

Autoabgase


----------



## EspCap (21. Februar 2009)

Abwrackprämie


----------



## Asoriel (21. Februar 2009)

Auto


----------



## Mini Vaati (21. Februar 2009)

Wirtschaftkrise


----------



## dragon1 (21. Februar 2009)

pleite


----------



## Mini Vaati (21. Februar 2009)

politik


----------



## dragon1 (21. Februar 2009)

verarsche


----------



## Tade (21. Februar 2009)

MAD


----------



## dragon1 (21. Februar 2009)

dummheit


----------



## Anduris (21. Februar 2009)

Idiot


----------



## Asoriel (22. Februar 2009)

Schimpfwörter


----------



## dragon1 (22. Februar 2009)

taeglich


----------



## Monddrachin (22. Februar 2009)

nerf Schule!


----------



## Asoriel (22. Februar 2009)

Neumodisches Wort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (22. Februar 2009)

Trend


----------



## Tyalra (22. Februar 2009)

Mitläufer


----------



## EspCap (22. Februar 2009)

Trittbretfahrer


----------



## Qonix (23. Februar 2009)

schwarzfahren


----------



## EspCap (23. Februar 2009)

Kontrolleur


----------



## Naarg (23. Februar 2009)

BVG


----------



## Skatero (23. Februar 2009)

Unbekannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $n4re (23. Februar 2009)

Mr Nobody   O,o


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (23. Februar 2009)

Perfekt

(von "Nobody is perfect... I am nobody!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Haxxler (23. Februar 2009)

Universum


----------



## Tyalra (23. Februar 2009)

Sterne


----------



## Mishua (23. Februar 2009)

gelbes leuchten :>


----------



## Naarg (23. Februar 2009)

Ampel


----------



## Aero_one (23. Februar 2009)

Unfälle


----------



## Ichselbstenst (23. Februar 2009)

Tod


----------



## Aero_one (23. Februar 2009)

tot


----------



## Naarg (23. Februar 2009)

endlich


----------



## Mishua (23. Februar 2009)

warten


----------



## Naarg (23. Februar 2009)

sehnsucht


----------



## Mishua (23. Februar 2009)

heimweh


----------



## Naarg (23. Februar 2009)

weit entfernt


----------



## Mishua (23. Februar 2009)

china


----------



## Tabuno (23. Februar 2009)

Farmer


----------



## Mishua (23. Februar 2009)

goldkäufer


----------



## chopi (23. Februar 2009)

Spammails


----------



## Mishua (23. Februar 2009)

Junkmail-filter :>


----------



## Skatero (23. Februar 2009)

Viren


----------



## Mishua (23. Februar 2009)

Pc kaputt :<


----------



## leorc (23. Februar 2009)

Langeweile


----------



## Mishua (23. Februar 2009)

tödlich


----------



## Qonix (23. Februar 2009)

Schlangen


----------



## EspCap (23. Februar 2009)

Kasse


----------



## Mishua (23. Februar 2009)

teuer


----------



## Naarg (23. Februar 2009)

schmerzhaft


----------



## Qonix (23. Februar 2009)

American Football


----------



## EspCap (24. Februar 2009)

Tackle


----------



## Mishua (24. Februar 2009)

pokemon (......sagt nix.....das is ne attacke.....)


----------



## Qonix (24. Februar 2009)

Pokemeister  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (24. Februar 2009)

Donnerratte (Pikachu)


----------



## Asoriel (24. Februar 2009)

Müll.


----------



## Mishua (24. Februar 2009)

müllabfuhr


----------



## Anduris (24. Februar 2009)

orange


----------



## Qonix (24. Februar 2009)

Farbe


----------



## d2wap (24. Februar 2009)

Wassermalkasten


----------



## EspCap (24. Februar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> pokemon (......sagt nix.....das is ne attacke.....)


Komischerweise hatte ich das auch irgendwie im Hinterkopf^^
Zeichnung


----------



## d2wap (24. Februar 2009)

Schraffur


----------



## HGVermillion (24. Februar 2009)

Kohle


----------



## Naarg (24. Februar 2009)

Reich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (24. Februar 2009)

Bertelsmann Gruppe ^^


----------



## Mishua (24. Februar 2009)

google


_
(musste googlen^^)_


----------



## d2wap (24. Februar 2009)

erinnert mcih an dein Posting im STRG+V Thread.. daher:
Shortcut


----------



## Naarg (24. Februar 2009)

Exploit


----------



## xXElfaronXx (24. Februar 2009)

Youtube (was man da alles findet^^)


----------



## Mishua (24. Februar 2009)

flash


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (24. Februar 2009)

Gordon


----------



## nitroom (24. Februar 2009)

Halflife 2 Deathmatch


----------



## Tabuno (24. Februar 2009)

Armbrust


----------



## Naarg (24. Februar 2009)

Brechstange


----------



## EspCap (24. Februar 2009)

Dynamit


----------



## Tyalra (24. Februar 2009)

zündschnur


----------



## Anduris (24. Februar 2009)

Feuer


----------



## Mishua (24. Februar 2009)

hot


----------



## Asoriel (24. Februar 2009)

(hot &) spicy


----------



## Mishua (24. Februar 2009)

pringles^^


----------



## EspCap (24. Februar 2009)

Stapel(chips)


----------



## Hanfgurke (24. Februar 2009)

Kartentricks


----------



## Soldier206 (24. Februar 2009)

Poker


----------



## Mishua (24. Februar 2009)

las vegas


----------



## EspCap (24. Februar 2009)

Royal Flush


----------



## Anduris (25. Februar 2009)

imba


----------



## d2wap (25. Februar 2009)

Denglisch


----------



## Tade (25. Februar 2009)

Werbung


----------



## d2wap (25. Februar 2009)

Medien


----------



## Gfiti (25. Februar 2009)

Zeitung


----------



## Mishua (25. Februar 2009)

sonntagsblatt


----------



## d2wap (25. Februar 2009)

Tratsch


----------



## EspCap (25. Februar 2009)

Wartezimmer


----------



## d2wap (25. Februar 2009)

Arzt


----------



## Tabuno (25. Februar 2009)

Doktorspiele


----------



## veeeith (25. Februar 2009)

jugendschutz


----------



## Mefisthor (25. Februar 2009)

USK/FSK


----------



## Tabuno (25. Februar 2009)

übertrieben


----------



## d2wap (26. Februar 2009)

Daniel Kübelböck


----------



## Mefisthor (26. Februar 2009)

nervig


----------



## Tyalra (26. Februar 2009)

Kinder


----------



## Mefisthor (26. Februar 2009)

Alkohol

lg


----------



## picollo0071 (26. Februar 2009)

Droge


----------



## Tyalra (26. Februar 2009)

sucht


----------



## d2wap (26. Februar 2009)

Entzug


----------



## picollo0071 (26. Februar 2009)

Zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## d2wap (26. Februar 2009)

Counterstrike


----------



## Tyalra (26. Februar 2009)

headshot


----------



## d2wap (26. Februar 2009)

AWP


----------



## Tyalra (26. Februar 2009)

noob


----------



## Naarg (26. Februar 2009)

anfänger


----------



## d2wap (26. Februar 2009)

Anleitung


----------



## d2wap (26. Februar 2009)

Anleitung


----------



## Anduris (26. Februar 2009)

Neuling


----------



## Tade (26. Februar 2009)

Boon


----------



## picollo0071 (26. Februar 2009)

Bonbon


----------



## d2wap (26. Februar 2009)

Frankreich


----------



## Tyalra (26. Februar 2009)

Baguette


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (26. Februar 2009)

lang


----------



## Anduris (26. Februar 2009)

weit


----------



## picollo0071 (26. Februar 2009)

Subjektiv


----------



## Anduris (26. Februar 2009)

Subway


----------



## Asoriel (26. Februar 2009)

gut aber teuer.


----------



## Anduris (26. Februar 2009)

Restaurants


----------



## Asoriel (26. Februar 2009)

lecker


----------



## Tyalra (26. Februar 2009)

Vanille


----------



## Asoriel (26. Februar 2009)

Eis


----------



## Mishua (26. Februar 2009)

kalt :>


----------



## Asoriel (26. Februar 2009)

Winter


----------



## Tyalra (26. Februar 2009)

weihnachten


----------



## Tabuno (26. Februar 2009)

Geschenke


----------



## Mishua (27. Februar 2009)

glückliche kinder


----------



## mookuh (27. Februar 2009)

Geburtstag


----------



## Naarg (27. Februar 2009)

Kill Me >.< (Ich hasse Geburtstage)


----------



## d2wap (27. Februar 2009)

Jeff Dunham
(ja, Ahmet, the dead terrorost! Silence!)


----------



## Tyalra (27. Februar 2009)

Puppe


----------



## Infecto (27. Februar 2009)

Theater


----------



## Tyalra (27. Februar 2009)

bühne


----------



## d2wap (27. Februar 2009)

Dachgeschoss


----------



## Asoriel (27. Februar 2009)

Staub


----------



## Tabuno (27. Februar 2009)

nervig


----------



## Mishua (27. Februar 2009)

frauen^^


----------



## Tyalra (27. Februar 2009)

playboy ^^


----------



## Asoriel (27. Februar 2009)

Magazin


----------



## Tyalra (27. Februar 2009)

Klatsch


----------



## Anduris (27. Februar 2009)

Klatschpresse


----------



## Asoriel (27. Februar 2009)

ältere Damen


----------



## neo1986 (27. Februar 2009)

oma


----------



## Mishua (27. Februar 2009)

mitteilungsbedürfnis


----------



## Asoriel (27. Februar 2009)

anstregend.


----------



## neo1986 (27. Februar 2009)

schwester


----------



## jolk (27. Februar 2009)

krankenhaus


----------



## Tyalra (27. Februar 2009)

narkose


----------



## Naarg (27. Februar 2009)

Hammer


----------



## Tyalra (28. Februar 2009)

Nagel


----------



## Tade (28. Februar 2009)

Holz


----------



## Tyalra (28. Februar 2009)

Baum


----------



## nitroom (28. Februar 2009)

Blatt


----------



## Tyalra (28. Februar 2009)

Papier


----------



## Anduris (28. Februar 2009)

Schere


----------



## Tabuno (28. Februar 2009)

Stein


----------



## Anduris (28. Februar 2009)

Fels


----------



## Soldier206 (28. Februar 2009)

Berg


----------



## Tyalra (28. Februar 2009)

Alm


----------



## RubenPlinius (28. Februar 2009)

edelweiß


----------



## Hirsi325 (28. Februar 2009)

Blume


----------



## RubenPlinius (28. Februar 2009)

blumentopf


----------



## Anduris (28. Februar 2009)

Erde


----------



## RubenPlinius (28. Februar 2009)

sonne


----------



## Tyalra (28. Februar 2009)

Warm


----------



## Tabuno (28. Februar 2009)

Spanien


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (28. Februar 2009)

Reiche Leute die nen 2. Wohnsitz da haben. 

oder

Ferienhaus


----------



## Monddrachin (28. Februar 2009)

Mallorca


----------



## mookuh (28. Februar 2009)

Urlaub


----------



## Asoriel (28. Februar 2009)

fliegen


----------



## Rhokan (28. Februar 2009)

übelkeit


----------



## neo1986 (28. Februar 2009)

klo


----------



## Asoriel (1. März 2009)

befreiend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldier206 (1. März 2009)

Wochenende


----------



## dragon1 (1. März 2009)

oase der freude


----------



## Asoriel (1. März 2009)

in heißem Sand liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (1. März 2009)

autsch


----------



## Lurock (1. März 2009)

Weichei


----------



## chopi (1. März 2009)

mobbing


----------



## Soldier206 (1. März 2009)

böse


----------



## Mini Vaati (1. März 2009)

politik


----------



## Lurock (1. März 2009)

Dumme alte Säcke.


----------



## Mini Vaati (1. März 2009)

ein sack reis in china fällt um...


----------



## FenDroGen (1. März 2009)

&#19968;&#34955;&#22823;&#31859;


----------



## Barbossâ-Gorgonnash (2. März 2009)

Schriftzeichen


----------



## Soldier206 (2. März 2009)

CAPSLOCK EINS EINS 11 !!!


----------



## LordofDemons (2. März 2009)

Shift


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. März 2009)

Computer


----------



## Othir (2. März 2009)

Spaß


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2009)

Saufen.


----------



## Mishua (2. März 2009)

betrunken in der ecke liegen^^


----------



## d2wap (2. März 2009)

Wochenede...^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. März 2009)

Freunde treffen


----------



## Naarg (2. März 2009)

Reden


----------



## Anduris (2. März 2009)

babbeln


----------



## LordofDemons (2. März 2009)

Hessen


----------



## Anduris (2. März 2009)

Hessebabbler


----------



## dragon1 (2. März 2009)

omg


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (2. März 2009)

PvP


----------



## Asoriel (2. März 2009)

MMORPG


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2009)

Buff MS-Warri, plz!!!111drölf


----------



## Asoriel (2. März 2009)

Kiddie


----------



## mookuh (2. März 2009)

Flame


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2009)

Niveau


----------



## Soldier206 (2. März 2009)

verschwunden


----------



## Anduris (2. März 2009)

vanished


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2009)

Pink.


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (2. März 2009)

Stylisch


----------



## Veleron345 (2. März 2009)

Master Joda


----------



## dragon1 (2. März 2009)

soda


----------



## LordofDemons (3. März 2009)

Natron


----------



## Monddrachin (3. März 2009)

Lauge


----------



## LordofDemons (3. März 2009)

Basen


----------



## Veleron345 (3. März 2009)

säuren     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (3. März 2009)

Zitrusfrüchte


----------



## xXElfaronXx (3. März 2009)

Säfte


----------



## Soldier206 (3. März 2009)

trinken


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (3. März 2009)

saufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veleron345 (3. März 2009)

kumpels


----------



## Lurock (3. März 2009)

LAN-Party


----------



## Anduris (3. März 2009)

F.U.N. !!!


----------



## LordofDemons (3. März 2009)

Spaß


----------



## Soldier206 (3. März 2009)

Party


----------



## xXElfaronXx (3. März 2009)

pöbeln


----------



## Tyalra (3. März 2009)

möchtegern


----------



## Qonix (4. März 2009)

Hip Hop


----------



## LordofDemons (4. März 2009)

Gangsterrap


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (4. März 2009)

Ghetto


----------



## mookuh (4. März 2009)

Armut


----------



## LordofDemons (4. März 2009)

Afrika


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (4. März 2009)

Wüste


----------



## d2wap (4. März 2009)

Sand.. gaaanz viel Sand


----------



## LordofDemons (4. März 2009)

Nomaden^^


----------



## picollo0071 (4. März 2009)

wandervolk


----------



## LordofDemons (4. März 2009)

Rucksack


----------



## Infecto (4. März 2009)

zelten


----------



## picollo0071 (4. März 2009)

campingplatz


----------



## LordofDemons (4. März 2009)

WACKEN!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (4. März 2009)

Musik


----------



## LordofDemons (4. März 2009)

Metal


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (4. März 2009)

Iron Maiden


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (4. März 2009)

Tinnitus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edith sagt: Ist eigentlich mit Metal assoziiert... aber zu Iron Maiden (welche übrigens übelst geil sind) passt es ja auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infecto (4. März 2009)

Ohr


----------



## mookuh (4. März 2009)

Biologie


----------



## Anduris (4. März 2009)

Naturwissenschaft


----------



## leorc (4. März 2009)

Chemie


----------



## Soldier206 (4. März 2009)

Physik


----------



## Anduris (4. März 2009)

Grauen


----------



## Tyalra (5. März 2009)

Schwiegermutter ^^


----------



## picollo0071 (5. März 2009)

Ohropax


----------



## Veleron345 (5. März 2009)

kaugummi


----------



## picollo0071 (5. März 2009)

Süß


----------



## Naarg (5. März 2009)

Schwedinnen


----------



## Veleron345 (5. März 2009)

holz vor der hütten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyalra (5. März 2009)

Berghütte


----------



## Solassard (5. März 2009)

kalt


----------



## Veleron345 (5. März 2009)

gänsehaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (5. März 2009)

eklig


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (5. März 2009)

Spinnen


----------



## Soldier206 (5. März 2009)

Spiderman


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (5. März 2009)

Der Grüne Goblin


----------



## Veleron345 (5. März 2009)

der Grinch


----------



## d2wap (5. März 2009)

Jim Carrey


----------



## Veleron345 (5. März 2009)

7 finger (bruce allmächtig)


----------



## Asoriel (5. März 2009)

Komödie


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (5. März 2009)

lachen


----------



## Veleron345 (5. März 2009)

bauchschmerzen (zu viel lachen)


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (5. März 2009)

Magen-Darm Grippe


----------



## Anduris (5. März 2009)

widerlich


----------



## Lurock (5. März 2009)

Rechtschreibung.


----------



## Veleron345 (5. März 2009)

Diktat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (5. März 2009)

5 
xD


----------



## Anduris (5. März 2009)

Mathe


----------



## Veleron345 (5. März 2009)

5 xDDDD


----------



## Soldier206 (5. März 2009)

^^

Schule


----------



## Veleron345 (5. März 2009)

Schlafen


----------



## Anduris (5. März 2009)

chillen


----------



## leorc (5. März 2009)

Hängematte


----------



## Anduris (5. März 2009)

Sommer


----------



## Solassard (6. März 2009)

hübsches in Bikinis


----------



## LordofDemons (6. März 2009)

erster Gedanke war Fleisch 2ter war Hawai suchts euch aus^^


----------



## Solassard (6. März 2009)

noch mehr bikinis ^^


----------



## Naarg (6. März 2009)

Brüstöö ( o  y  o )


----------



## d2wap (6. März 2009)

Umkleidekabine


----------



## Veleron345 (6. März 2009)

Diebstahl


----------



## d2wap (6. März 2009)

Schutzplaketten mit Tinte die vor Diebstahl schützen ^^


----------



## Veleron345 (6. März 2009)

waschbär oO


----------



## Anduris (6. März 2009)

clean


----------



## mookuh (6. März 2009)

Drogen


----------



## d2wap (6. März 2009)

Bahnhof


----------



## leorc (6. März 2009)

Zoo


----------



## Veleron345 (6. März 2009)

elefantenka**e oO


----------



## EspCap (6. März 2009)

Edit, Zwischenpost...
Edit 2 : Ok, bleiben wir bei stoned ^^


----------



## Veleron345 (6. März 2009)

rolling stones


----------



## EspCap (6. März 2009)

Beatles


----------



## Veleron345 (6. März 2009)

vw käfer


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (6. März 2009)

Auto


----------



## leorc (6. März 2009)

Mobile


----------



## Veleron345 (6. März 2009)

baby


----------



## Soldier206 (6. März 2009)

nervend


----------



## Skatero (6. März 2009)

Flamer


----------



## Veleron345 (6. März 2009)

flamethrower


----------



## EspCap (6. März 2009)

Leathal Weapon (Teil 3 war das glaub, erst neulich wieder gesehn^^)


----------



## dragon1 (6. März 2009)

film?


----------



## EspCap (6. März 2009)

(Ja, muss man doch kennen^^)
Kino


----------



## mookuh (6. März 2009)

Freunde


----------



## Mefisthor (6. März 2009)

Feiern


----------



## Veleron345 (7. März 2009)

damit wären wir weider beim thema  bier =  teufelskreis  neues wort  drachensteigen


----------



## Ichselbstenst (7. März 2009)

bier

nein Scherz^^

öhm Wind


----------



## Veleron345 (7. März 2009)

pusteblume


----------



## Anduris (7. März 2009)

Kindheit


----------



## LordofDemons (7. März 2009)

spielen


----------



## Falathrim (7. März 2009)

Frauen


----------



## Mishua (7. März 2009)

shoppen


----------



## leorc (7. März 2009)

Geld


----------



## Anduris (7. März 2009)

€


----------



## Veleron345 (7. März 2009)

D-Mark


----------



## dragon1 (7. März 2009)

piepen


----------



## Skatero (7. März 2009)

Maus?!


----------



## Lurock (7. März 2009)

Katze


----------



## Veleron345 (7. März 2009)

katzekratz


----------



## EspCap (7. März 2009)

Kratzbaum


----------



## Veleron345 (8. März 2009)

hanf(seil)


----------



## Anduris (8. März 2009)

Turnen


----------



## dragon1 (8. März 2009)

laufen


----------



## Veleron345 (8. März 2009)

polizei


----------



## mookuh (8. März 2009)

Gefängnis


----------



## dragon1 (8. März 2009)

haft


----------



## leorc (8. März 2009)

saft


----------



## EspCap (8. März 2009)

Laden


----------



## Illuminatos (8. März 2009)

Schinken


----------



## Anduris (8. März 2009)

Spicker


----------



## Veleron345 (8. März 2009)

Zettel


----------



## leorc (8. März 2009)

Papier


----------



## dragon1 (8. März 2009)

Papierschneider des Bibliotekars


----------



## Veleron345 (8. März 2009)

blau


----------



## Anduris (8. März 2009)

Farbe


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (8. März 2009)

Orange (die Farbe)


----------



## mookuh (8. März 2009)

Orange (das Teil zum essen)


----------



## dragon1 (8. März 2009)

LEGENDARYYY!!!


----------



## Anduris (8. März 2009)

Deathbringer


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (8. März 2009)

Aids?!

Edit: Fuck, falsch Aids ist nur die Immunschäche aber wenn mans hat kann man an nem Schnupfen sterben.


----------



## Qonix (9. März 2009)

ungeschüzter Geschlechtsverkehr


----------



## LordofDemons (9. März 2009)

Kondom


----------



## Qonix (9. März 2009)

Pariser


----------



## HGVermillion (9. März 2009)

Eifelturm


----------



## LordofDemons (9. März 2009)

Frankreich


----------



## Naarg (9. März 2009)

Oberleitung


----------



## Veleron345 (9. März 2009)

Elektrizität oO


----------



## Naarg (9. März 2009)

Benjamin Franklin


----------



## LordofDemons (9. März 2009)

Erfinder und Entdecker


----------



## Tyalra (9. März 2009)

Jimmy Newtron


----------



## LordofDemons (9. März 2009)

Dreck


----------



## Veleron345 (9. März 2009)

Die Drecksackblase 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (9. März 2009)

Blubberblasen-Blaser


----------



## Anduris (9. März 2009)

Bubble


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (9. März 2009)

...gum


----------



## LordofDemons (9. März 2009)

Gum Gum Pistole


----------



## d2wap (9. März 2009)

Das fünfte Element


----------



## Naarg (9. März 2009)

Bruce Will es


----------



## LordofDemons (9. März 2009)

Stirb Langsam


----------



## EspCap (9. März 2009)

Vier


----------



## LordofDemons (9. März 2009)

8


----------



## Veleron345 (9. März 2009)

12


----------



## LordofDemons (9. März 2009)

Monkeys


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (9. März 2009)

Guybrush Threepwood


----------



## Veleron345 (9. März 2009)

Spraying :O


----------



## mookuh (9. März 2009)

GTA San Andreas


----------



## Anduris (9. März 2009)

Gangsterz


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (9. März 2009)

Hip Hopper


----------



## Anduris (9. März 2009)

Eminem ftw


----------



## Hanfgurke (9. März 2009)

Weißbrot aka Toast


----------



## dragon1 (9. März 2009)

toastie


----------



## Hanfgurke (9. März 2009)

(Don't call it) Schnitzel


----------



## dragon1 (9. März 2009)

Mjam


----------



## mookuh (9. März 2009)

Hunger


----------



## Soldier206 (9. März 2009)

essen


----------



## LordofDemons (9. März 2009)

Gulasch


----------



## $n4re (9. März 2009)

Lecker....


----------



## dragon1 (9. März 2009)

kochen


----------



## Anduris (9. März 2009)

Küche


----------



## dragon1 (10. März 2009)

herd


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (10. März 2009)

Frau... *duckundwegrenn* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (10. März 2009)

Multitasking


----------



## d2wap (10. März 2009)

Windows


----------



## Anduris (10. März 2009)

Personal Computer


----------



## d2wap (10. März 2009)

Konrad Zuse


----------



## $n4re (10. März 2009)

Unbekannt ( für mich O,o)


----------



## d2wap (10. März 2009)

Verständnis von theoretischer Physik

// btw: Konrad Zuse erfand den Computer. Google mal nach Konrad Zuse.


----------



## Lurock (10. März 2009)

Test.



$n4re schrieb:


> Unbekannt ( für mich O,o)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (10. März 2009)

Stiftung


----------



## d2wap (10. März 2009)

Gemeinnützig


----------



## Veleron345 (10. März 2009)

knastersatz


----------



## leorc (10. März 2009)

Gummizelle


----------



## mookuh (10. März 2009)

Psychatrie (schreibt man das so?)


----------



## Anduris (10. März 2009)

Zwangsjacke (denke schon) xD


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (10. März 2009)

eng


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (10. März 2009)

(Warum magst du Plattenverschiebung?)


----------



## Anduris (10. März 2009)

Kleidergröße XS


----------



## Veleron345 (11. März 2009)

Heidi klum


----------



## d2wap (11. März 2009)

Laufsteg


----------



## Minastirit (11. März 2009)

beinbruch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (11. März 2009)

Gipsverband


----------



## Veleron345 (11. März 2009)

kunstunterricht


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (11. März 2009)

blöd


----------



## Anduris (11. März 2009)

Mathe


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (11. März 2009)

Physik (fast noch blöder als Mathe)


----------



## d2wap (11. März 2009)

Lichtbrech-Gesetz


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (11. März 2009)

wtf?


----------



## Minastirit (11. März 2009)

panda


----------



## Naarg (11. März 2009)

gulasch


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (11. März 2009)

lecker


----------



## $n4re (11. März 2009)

Schmecken


----------



## d2wap (11. März 2009)

Zunge


----------



## $n4re (11. März 2009)

Menschlicher Körper


----------



## Anduris (11. März 2009)

Torso


----------



## xXElfaronXx (11. März 2009)

Wikipedia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (11. März 2009)

Spendenaktion


----------



## mookuh (11. März 2009)

Unicef


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (11. März 2009)

Hilfsorganisation


----------



## mookuh (11. März 2009)

Afrika


----------



## Bluethunde (11. März 2009)

Land


----------



## Mini Vaati (11. März 2009)

kontinent


----------



## Anduris (11. März 2009)

Kontinentalplatten


----------



## leorc (11. März 2009)

Erdbeben


----------



## Veleron345 (12. März 2009)

japan


----------



## d2wap (12. März 2009)

Gunao Apes


----------



## Veleron345 (12. März 2009)

band?!? ^^


----------



## Elflein80 (12. März 2009)

Wise Guys


----------



## Anduris (12. März 2009)

Wiese


----------



## Veleron345 (12. März 2009)

grün


----------



## d2wap (12. März 2009)

Komplementärfarbe


----------



## Soldier206 (12. März 2009)

Magenta (Rot)


----------



## d2wap (12. März 2009)

Cyan


----------



## Mikey111 (12. März 2009)

Zeichnen


----------



## Night falls (12. März 2009)

Elefantus


----------



## Anduris (12. März 2009)

Dickhäuter


----------



## Mikey111 (12. März 2009)

Nashorn


----------



## leorc (12. März 2009)

Rhinozeros


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (12. März 2009)

Schwer (im sinne von Gewicht)


----------



## Veleron345 (12. März 2009)

fattest man in the world


----------



## Anduris (12. März 2009)

the biggest loser


----------



## dragon1 (12. März 2009)

dk is balanced l2p sager


----------



## Anduris (12. März 2009)

hate dk's


----------



## Soldier206 (12. März 2009)

wow-spieler


----------



## Anduris (12. März 2009)

Suchtgefahr


----------



## Vervane (12. März 2009)

Baby tot


----------



## Lurock (12. März 2009)

Backofen


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (12. März 2009)

Brötchen


----------



## Anduris (12. März 2009)

Becker


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (12. März 2009)

(Bäcker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Ofen


----------



## leorc (12. März 2009)

heiss


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (12. März 2009)

Die Buffed.de Playmates. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (13. März 2009)

Games Convention


----------



## Mikey111 (13. März 2009)

Leipzig


----------



## Soldier206 (13. März 2009)

Ossis


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (13. März 2009)

Invasion


----------



## Veleron345 (13. März 2009)

alien


----------



## Lurock (13. März 2009)

E.T.


----------



## LordSirius (13. März 2009)

telefonieren


----------



## Veleron345 (13. März 2009)

YIp Yip aliens `(drawn together)


----------



## d2wap (13. März 2009)

MTV


btw: von ossis zu aliens. klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valleth (13. März 2009)

Sinloses RealityTV


----------



## Veleron345 (13. März 2009)

9 live xD


----------



## LordSirius (13. März 2009)

abzocke


----------



## Veleron345 (13. März 2009)

Supermarkt


----------



## Soldier206 (13. März 2009)

Mäuse  (is mir heute eine in nem Supermarkt übern Weg gelaufen^^)


----------



## Anduris (13. März 2009)

Tiere (das is ja krass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## heinzelmännchen (13. März 2009)

fleisch


----------



## Veleron345 (13. März 2009)

Kenny VS Spenny


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

Ratlosigkeit


----------



## Veleron345 (13. März 2009)

schule :O


----------



## mookuh (13. März 2009)

Langweile


----------



## Anduris (14. März 2009)

gähnen


----------



## Soldier206 (14. März 2009)

pennen  (jetzt nicht wieder auf schule zurückkommen^^)


----------



## Anduris (14. März 2009)

habe ich aber sofort dran gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erholung


----------



## leorc (14. März 2009)

Ferien


----------



## Soldier206 (14. März 2009)

Urlaub machen



Anduris schrieb:


> habe ich aber sofort dran gedacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da denkt doch jeder sofort dran^^


----------



## Tabuno (14. März 2009)

USA
(ich mach da nämlich urlaub diesen sommer) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leorc (14. März 2009)

Obama


----------



## Oonâgh (14. März 2009)

Maximalpigmentierter Afroamerikaner..


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (14. März 2009)

korrekter Ausdruck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (14. März 2009)

ausdrücklich


----------



## Veleron345 (14. März 2009)

fingerabdruck


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (14. März 2009)

Strafverfolgung


----------



## leorc (14. März 2009)

PCR


----------



## Anduris (14. März 2009)

Buchstaben


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

Alphabet


----------



## Anduris (14. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Alphabet


wusste, dass der nächste es so assoziert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wusste auch dass es die kuh sein wird xD

A-Z


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (14. März 2009)

Erste Klasse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (schon so lange her)


----------



## Anduris (14. März 2009)

Erste Liebe


----------



## Veleron345 (15. März 2009)

Meine Freundin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (15. März 2009)

leerer Raum


----------



## Veleron345 (15. März 2009)

weltall


----------



## Oonâgh (15. März 2009)

Ethanolwolke


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

Alkohol


----------



## Veleron345 (15. März 2009)

Autounfall


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

Schmerz


----------



## Oonâgh (15. März 2009)

Schliessmuskelfaserriss                    (ich hoffe mal, für den Begriff reisst mir keiner den Arsch auf, aber es war meine erste Assoziation.)


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Schliessmuskelfaserriss                    (ich hoffe mal, für den Begriff reisst mir keiner den Arsch auf, aber es war meine erste Assoziation.)



Ähmm ok^^

Krankenhaus


----------



## Infecto (15. März 2009)

Arzt


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

heilen


----------



## Assari (15. März 2009)

Medikamente

(richtig so)


----------



## Oonâgh (15. März 2009)

Argh! Das war zu spät.

/edit:
bunte Pillchen


----------



## Assari (15. März 2009)

Drogen!


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

raaaausch


----------



## Oonâgh (15. März 2009)

GIMP


----------



## Assari (15. März 2009)

Malen


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

picture


----------



## Oonâgh (15. März 2009)

"Picture It"


----------



## LordofDemons (15. März 2009)

Bild es


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (15. März 2009)

essen (die Tätigkeit)


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

Mahlzeit


----------



## leorc (15. März 2009)

Rülpsen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

Pups


----------



## Oonâgh (15. März 2009)

unschöner Duft


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

Muff


----------



## Oonâgh (15. März 2009)

Muffen für Gasbrenner


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

Feuer


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

Flamme


----------



## dragon1 (15. März 2009)

flames


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

flamed beef


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

Burgerking


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

burger mit kuhfleisch


----------



## Veleron345 (15. März 2009)

weiss ned warum aber da fällt mir  döner ein oO


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

kühe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veleron345 (15. März 2009)

-,- nerfig                                                                       was neues mal :O


----------



## Oonâgh (15. März 2009)

narf


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

knarf


----------



## Oonâgh (15. März 2009)

Messer


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

ermorden


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

Hase

edit: Kronas und Razyl wissen warum^^


----------



## Veleron345 (15. März 2009)

bunny


----------



## dragon1 (15. März 2009)

Hase


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

playboy


----------



## dragon1 (15. März 2009)

ab18


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

pornos


----------



## dragon1 (15. März 2009)

Sex


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

ehe


----------



## dragon1 (15. März 2009)

Bindung


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

gürtel


----------



## dragon1 (15. März 2009)

Hose


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

Unterhose


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

Kackstreifen haha xD


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

waschmaschine <.<


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

Techniker


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

fehlerbehebung


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

support


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

Windows


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

betriebssystem


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

Linux


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

pinguin


----------



## Asoriel (15. März 2009)

kalt


----------



## Oonâgh (15. März 2009)

draussen


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

wald


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

Natur


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

pflanzen


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

Photosynthese


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

leben


----------



## leorc (15. März 2009)

Evolution


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

Affen


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

peter fox video


----------



## Oonâgh (15. März 2009)

graues Fragezeichen


----------



## Soldier206 (15. März 2009)

!


----------



## Servon (15. März 2009)

Ausruf


----------



## Mab773 (16. März 2009)

kasse


----------



## Veleron345 (16. März 2009)

aldi


----------



## LordofDemons (16. März 2009)

1,30 Euro


----------



## Oonâgh (16. März 2009)

kleine Cola am Kiosk


----------



## mookuh (16. März 2009)

Italien


die verkaufen da cola in 0,2l flaschen oO


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (16. März 2009)

Fußball Weltmeisterschaft


----------



## Veleron345 (16. März 2009)

langweilig


----------



## Kronas (16. März 2009)

tetris


----------



## Tybo (16. März 2009)

highscore


----------



## Oonâgh (16. März 2009)

#1


----------



## Tardok (16. März 2009)

Durch cheaten neue #1


----------



## dragon1 (16. März 2009)

Cheater an die wand


----------



## Skatero (16. März 2009)

Regeln


----------



## Tardok (16. März 2009)

Justiz


----------



## Vervane (16. März 2009)

Lächerlich


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2009)

Politik


----------



## Kronas (17. März 2009)

merköl


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2009)

Urban Priol


----------



## Veleron345 (17. März 2009)

tarnkappe?!?!


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2009)

Veleron345 schrieb:


> tarnkappe?!?!


bitte halt dich an die Regeln 

Meine Assoziation aus Merkel war der Kabarettist "*Urban Priol*"
-.- meine güte so schwer ises doch ned sich an die regeln zu halten


----------



## Vervane (17. März 2009)

Verwirrung


----------



## Kronas (17. März 2009)

nebel


----------



## mookuh (17. März 2009)

Wasserdampf


----------



## Veleron345 (17. März 2009)

chemie


----------



## Vervane (17. März 2009)

Kohlenstoff


----------



## Kronas (17. März 2009)

kohle


----------



## Vervane (17. März 2009)

Ebbe


----------



## Veleron345 (17. März 2009)

flut


----------



## Kronas (17. März 2009)

meer


----------



## Oonâgh (17. März 2009)

Urlaub


----------



## Veleron345 (17. März 2009)

Freundin


----------



## Tabuno (17. März 2009)

Single


----------



## Veleron345 (17. März 2009)

Einsam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (17. März 2009)

Emo


----------



## Kronas (17. März 2009)

partnersuche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (17. März 2009)

Internet


----------



## leorc (17. März 2009)

Sucht.....*schäm* war irgendwie unweigerlich meine erste assoziation  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (17. März 2009)

Drogen


----------



## Oonâgh (17. März 2009)

LotW


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (18. März 2009)

5000W Bass Machine


----------



## Veleron345 (18. März 2009)

Hardbass 14-16 knallen lassen


----------



## Kronas (18. März 2009)

ohrenschmerzen


----------



## d2wap (18. März 2009)

Mittelohrentzündung


----------



## Kronas (18. März 2009)

medizin


----------



## d2wap (18. März 2009)

sorry, aber: Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
.... ^^


----------



## Kronas (18. März 2009)

die ersten 3 wörter sagen mir nichts, aber las vegas erinnern mich an:
zocken! (um geld net am pc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## d2wap (18. März 2009)

einarmiger bandit

// btw: toller film. einfach mal indie videothek und ausleihen. kult. mit brad pitt


----------



## mookuh (18. März 2009)

Geldfresser


----------



## Anduris (18. März 2009)

Gierschlund


----------



## Alion (18. März 2009)

Ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veleron345 (18. März 2009)

du


----------



## Nura39 (18. März 2009)

Tictacs


----------



## leorc (18. März 2009)

Pfefferminz


----------



## Nura39 (18. März 2009)

Guter Atem


----------



## mookuh (18. März 2009)

Mundgeruch


----------



## Tardok (18. März 2009)

Zähne putzen


----------



## Oonâgh (18. März 2009)

Zahnbürsteeee


----------



## leorc (18. März 2009)

Zahnpasta


----------



## Anduris (18. März 2009)

clean


----------



## Oonâgh (18. März 2009)

Suchtbekämpfung


----------



## ipercoop (18. März 2009)

Heroin


----------



## Vervane (19. März 2009)

Niesen


----------



## Qonix (19. März 2009)

Tempo


----------



## Vervane (19. März 2009)

Formel 1


----------



## asszudemi (19. März 2009)

E=MC Quadrath


----------



## Qonix (19. März 2009)

Albert Einstein


----------



## asszudemi (19. März 2009)

zunge




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vervane (19. März 2009)

Mund


----------



## Alion (19. März 2009)

Zähne


----------



## Vervane (19. März 2009)

Dr. Best


----------



## d2wap (19. März 2009)

Tomate


----------



## Hanfgurke (19. März 2009)

Osmose


----------



## d2wap (19. März 2009)

Gute Überleitung.

Dazu fällt mir in Sachen Mutte Natur dann nur folgendes ein:

Fotosynthese


----------



## Nura39 (19. März 2009)

Hamburger


----------



## Vervane (19. März 2009)

Pommes


----------



## Nura39 (19. März 2009)

Ketchup


----------



## Geezey (19. März 2009)

Mayonaise


----------



## Alion (19. März 2009)

Scrubs xD


----------



## Xelyna (19. März 2009)

How I met your Mother

:x
(Begründung: läuft immer vorher am Samstag ^^)


----------



## Nura39 (19. März 2009)

Malcolm Mittendrin

(wir können jetzt auch noch jede andere sitcom die es gibt aufzählen xD)


----------



## Xelyna (19. März 2009)

Pro 7 ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (19. März 2009)

Müll


----------



## Anduris (19. März 2009)

Müllabfuhr


----------



## Xelyna (19. März 2009)

orange


----------



## Vervane (19. März 2009)

Banane


----------



## Xelyna (19. März 2009)

Vervane schrieb:


> Banane


Oo...



Gentechnik


----------



## Vervane (19. März 2009)

Was gibts denn das zu staunen? Orange ist ein Obst und Banane auch ^^


Stammzellen


----------



## Kronas (19. März 2009)

kleeein


----------



## Anduris (19. März 2009)

Kleene


----------



## Vervane (19. März 2009)

Maus


----------



## leorc (19. März 2009)

Käse


----------



## Oonâgh (19. März 2009)

FÜSSE!


----------



## Kronas (19. März 2009)

pilze


----------



## Oonâgh (19. März 2009)

magic mushrooms


----------



## Kronas (19. März 2009)

drogen


----------



## Oonâgh (19. März 2009)

Frauenarzt


----------



## Kronas (19. März 2009)

*lol*

geld verdienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (19. März 2009)

(Ich dachte dabei gerade an den "Rapper" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Arbeiten


----------



## Kronas (19. März 2009)

ärger-mit-boss


----------



## Oonâgh (19. März 2009)

Chicken Invaders lol


----------



## Kronas (19. März 2009)

hühnchen?


----------



## Oonâgh (19. März 2009)

Pommesbude


----------



## Kronas (19. März 2009)

fast food


----------



## Veleron345 (19. März 2009)

Mc- Donalds


----------



## Kronas (19. März 2009)

burger king


----------



## leorc (19. März 2009)

Brechreiz


----------



## Rhokan (19. März 2009)

you spin me right round baby, right round, like a record baby, right round round round....


----------



## Oonâgh (19. März 2009)

TILT


----------



## LordofDemons (20. März 2009)

Pinball (das flipperspiel halt)


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (20. März 2009)

Pin-Up (die anreizenden Bilder halt) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. März 2009)

Kelly Hazel


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (20. März 2009)

Ähhh... Du meinst doch sicherlich Keeley Hazell, oder? Die andere kenn ich nicht.
Aber egal, denn zu beiden assoziier ich sowieso Folgendes:

Richtig dicke 



Spoiler



Geldbörsen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (20. März 2009)

Euronen


----------



## Kronas (20. März 2009)

zahlungsmittel


----------



## Anduris (20. März 2009)

pay


----------



## Kronas (20. März 2009)

paypal


----------



## Vervane (20. März 2009)

ebay


----------



## Kronas (20. März 2009)

schrott


----------



## Vervane (20. März 2009)

auto


----------



## Soldier206 (20. März 2009)

autobahn


----------



## Naarg (20. März 2009)

Brumm!


----------



## Kronas (20. März 2009)

lärm


----------



## Vervane (20. März 2009)

Presslufthammer


----------



## d2wap (20. März 2009)

Hockdruck


----------



## Anduris (20. März 2009)

press


----------



## leorc (20. März 2009)

Drucken


----------



## Oonâgh (20. März 2009)

A4


----------



## Anduris (20. März 2009)

AV


----------



## Oonâgh (20. März 2009)

PVP oO


----------



## mookuh (20. März 2009)

WAR


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (20. März 2009)

War never changes!


----------



## neo1986 (20. März 2009)

Krieg


----------



## Oonâgh (20. März 2009)

Osten


----------



## Vervane (20. März 2009)

Ostern (sieht so ählich aus wie OstenXD)


----------



## mookuh (20. März 2009)

Hase


----------



## leorc (20. März 2009)

Löffel


----------



## Oonâgh (20. März 2009)

Ei


----------



## Vervane (21. März 2009)

Frühstück


----------



## Oonâgh (21. März 2009)

Aufstehen


----------



## leorc (21. März 2009)

Wecker


----------



## Klunker (21. März 2009)

zwischenposter >.<

wecker --> piiiiep


----------



## spectrumizer (21. März 2009)

Gildo Horn


----------



## Vervane (21. März 2009)

Giotto (dieses Ferrero Produkt da)


----------



## Anduris (21. März 2009)

Geronto


----------



## Oonâgh (21. März 2009)

Wikipedia X_x

(was soll das sein, wenn ich fragen darf? Ich hab nicht die geringste Ahnung)


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (21. März 2009)

Internet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leorc (21. März 2009)

Google


----------



## Vervane (21. März 2009)

Yahoo!


----------



## Veleron345 (22. März 2009)

Yahoo Cola ( große pause wenn ich mich ned irre)


----------



## Anduris (22. März 2009)

yahusa

@Oonagh: ka bin einfach auf das wort gekommen, weis auch nicht was es bedeutet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geezey (22. März 2009)

Japanisch


----------



## Anduris (22. März 2009)

manga


----------



## Vervane (22. März 2009)

Anime


----------



## leorc (22. März 2009)

Zeichentrick


----------



## EspCap (22. März 2009)

Trickser


----------



## Soldier206 (22. März 2009)

cheater


----------



## dragon1 (22. März 2009)

cheater an die wand


----------



## Rhokan (22. März 2009)

Musiktipp der Woche


----------



## dragon1 (22. März 2009)

buffed.de


----------



## Vervane (22. März 2009)

Datenbank


----------



## Anduris (22. März 2009)

data


----------



## LordofDemons (23. März 2009)

Package lost


----------



## Xelyna (23. März 2009)

crit Error


----------



## LordofDemons (23. März 2009)

Bluescreen


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (23. März 2009)

windoof^^


----------



## Xelyna (23. März 2009)

Pfista


----------



## LordofDemons (23. März 2009)

Linux


----------



## Xelyna (23. März 2009)

inkompatibel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. März 2009)

Asus


----------



## Xelyna (23. März 2009)

Acer (<3)


----------



## LordofDemons (23. März 2009)

PC


----------



## Xelyna (23. März 2009)

Tower


----------



## LordofDemons (23. März 2009)

Big


----------



## Xelyna (23. März 2009)

Big Mac


----------



## LordofDemons (23. März 2009)

Mc Doof


----------



## Xelyna (23. März 2009)

Kentucky schreit.. na ihr wisst schon


----------



## LordofDemons (23. März 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Kentucky schreit.. na ihr wisst schon


Da werd ihc aber bächtig XXXX*hust*


----------



## Xelyna (23. März 2009)

Kadrappe


----------



## LordofDemons (23. März 2009)

Wortspiele


----------



## Xelyna (23. März 2009)

schlechte Wortwitz-Kasse


----------



## LordofDemons (23. März 2009)

Auslöschen Fitz!


----------



## Xelyna (23. März 2009)

Sackwachsen


----------



## LordofDemons (23. März 2009)

Jesus


----------



## Xelyna (23. März 2009)

Religion


----------



## Alion (23. März 2009)

lachanfall


----------



## Xelyna (23. März 2009)

Bauchmuskelkater 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geezey (23. März 2009)

Sport


----------



## Lurock (23. März 2009)

Mord


----------



## Dracun (23. März 2009)

OberChef (besonders meiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Xelyna (23. März 2009)

Chefsessel


----------



## Geezey (23. März 2009)

Bequem


----------



## Xelyna (23. März 2009)

flauschig


----------



## Vervane (23. März 2009)

Schmusedecke


----------



## Anduris (23. März 2009)

mit Freundin kuscheln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leorc (23. März 2009)

Kuschelrock xD


----------



## Anduris (23. März 2009)

soft


----------



## leorc (23. März 2009)

software


----------



## Vervane (23. März 2009)

CD


----------



## Dracun (23. März 2009)

Rippen


----------



## Vervane (23. März 2009)

spareribs


----------



## Geezey (23. März 2009)

Barbecue


----------



## leorc (23. März 2009)

Sommer


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

baden


----------



## d2wap (24. März 2009)

Württemberg


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (24. März 2009)

Heimat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

Hessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

Apelwoi


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

Bembel ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

Late Knights


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

Trauer...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (R.I.P. Giga)


----------



## d2wap (24. März 2009)

Winnenden


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

Killerspieldisskusion -.-


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

Pfeiffer^^


----------



## d2wap (24. März 2009)

Ahnungslos


----------



## Anduris (24. März 2009)

unwissend


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

Politiker


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

Verbrecher


----------



## Anduris (24. März 2009)

Knasti


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

viel zeit


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

peanut butter jelly "time"  =D  (mir fällt auf es fehlt ein bananensmily)


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

Tauren


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

hm... flauschig ^^


----------



## Geezey (24. März 2009)

Teddybär


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

Raudy (Hund aus Scrubs)


----------



## Soramac (24. März 2009)

Schrottkiste


----------



## Geezey (24. März 2009)

<-will auch n Raudy

Euchhörnchen Armee (ausgestopfte Eichhörnchen die der Hausmeister von Scrubs gesammelt hat )


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

Destruction Derby

/e  mist zulangsam

die Killerwaldtiere aus South Park


----------



## Geezey (24. März 2009)

Bambi


@ Infernallord: Ich war zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

Jäger


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

Arena

@ geezy bei mir bist du zuerst xD


----------



## d2wap (24. März 2009)

Quake III


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

good old time


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (24. März 2009)

oldschool


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

Skateboard


----------



## Geezey (24. März 2009)

Tony Hawk


@ Infernallord: hmm bei mir der andere ^^


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

Playstation

@geezey is ja auch egal ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

God of War (schnetzl metzl schlacht schlacht schlacht muhahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Anduris (24. März 2009)

world war


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

Hitl0r


----------



## Geezey (24. März 2009)

Juden


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

Kyle (aus South Park)


----------



## Alion (24. März 2009)

Eric Cartman


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

Leckt mich Leute


----------



## Geezey (24. März 2009)

Filmzitate


----------



## Geezey (24. März 2009)

Filmzitate

&#8364;:sry für doppelpost


----------



## Anduris (24. März 2009)

fu


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (24. März 2009)

selber^^


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (24. März 2009)

ich


----------



## Anduris (24. März 2009)

du


----------



## Vervane (24. März 2009)

nö


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (24. März 2009)

doch


----------



## Geezey (24. März 2009)

niemals


----------



## Anduris (24. März 2009)

never


----------



## Kronas (24. März 2009)

inglisch länguatsch (wer das verstehen will einfach mal laut vorlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Tabuno (24. März 2009)

Denglisch


----------



## mookuh (24. März 2009)

WoW


----------



## Anduris (24. März 2009)

spaß


----------



## mookuh (24. März 2009)

Witz


----------



## Geezey (24. März 2009)

Lachen


----------



## mookuh (24. März 2009)

Zwerchfell


----------



## Vervane (24. März 2009)

Schluckauf


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

nervig


----------



## Vervane (24. März 2009)

bugs


----------



## mookuh (24. März 2009)

Starship Troopers


----------



## Dracun (24. März 2009)

BrainBug (eigentlich hab i an den F*****käfer gedacht aber des darf i ja net sagen ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (24. März 2009)

brain-afk


----------



## LordofDemons (25. März 2009)

Jäger


----------



## Infernallord (25. März 2009)

Autoshot-afk


----------



## LordofDemons (25. März 2009)

Barlow


----------



## Infernallord (25. März 2009)

Komiker


----------



## Anduris (25. März 2009)

Stefan Raab


----------



## Vervane (25. März 2009)

Schlafen


----------



## Infernallord (25. März 2009)

Schule


----------



## Vervane (25. März 2009)

Lehrer


----------



## Infernallord (25. März 2009)

Opfer


----------



## LordofDemons (25. März 2009)

Türken


----------



## Infernallord (25. März 2009)

Prollos


----------



## LordofDemons (25. März 2009)

VW Prollo äh Polo


----------



## Infernallord (25. März 2009)

Käfer


----------



## d2wap (25. März 2009)

Trabbi ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (25. März 2009)

DDR


----------



## Anduris (25. März 2009)

russen


----------



## LordofDemons (25. März 2009)

C&C Alarmstufe Rot 2


----------



## Anduris (25. März 2009)

strategie


----------



## LordofDemons (25. März 2009)

Krieg


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (25. März 2009)

"All your base are belong to us"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geezey (25. März 2009)

Englisch


----------



## Anduris (25. März 2009)

Lieblingsfach


----------



## leorc (25. März 2009)

Geschichte


----------



## Geezey (25. März 2009)

Französische Revolution


----------



## Anduris (25. März 2009)

Revolutionär


----------



## leorc (25. März 2009)

Che Guevara


----------



## Anduris (25. März 2009)

Rebellen


----------



## leorc (25. März 2009)

Star Wars


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (25. März 2009)

George Lucas


----------



## LordofDemons (25. März 2009)

Regisseur


----------



## Mab773 (26. März 2009)

film-flop


----------



## Infernallord (26. März 2009)

the Spirit


----------



## d2wap (26. März 2009)

lichtspieltheater


----------



## Anduris (26. März 2009)

bühne


----------



## Ayi (26. März 2009)

Konzert


----------



## Anduris (26. März 2009)

musik


----------



## d2wap (26. März 2009)

Noten


----------



## Soldier206 (26. März 2009)

schlecht^^


----------



## Alion (26. März 2009)

Erbrechen


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (26. März 2009)

betrunken


----------



## Soldier206 (26. März 2009)

wochenende


----------



## d2wap (26. März 2009)

Morgen....


----------



## Anduris (26. März 2009)

tomorrow


----------



## mookuh (26. März 2009)

Film     (the day after tomorrow)


----------



## Anduris (26. März 2009)

Schauspieler


----------



## Vervane (26. März 2009)

Star


----------



## Vervane (26. März 2009)

sry doppelpost


----------



## Anduris (26. März 2009)

Chuck Norris^^


----------



## LordofDemons (27. März 2009)

Actionheld


----------



## Blooddrainer (27. März 2009)

He-Man!


----------



## LordofDemons (27. März 2009)

Rosa Strumpfhose


----------



## Anduris (27. März 2009)

gay


----------



## Blooddrainer (27. März 2009)

Vorurteile


----------



## Geezey (27. März 2009)

Ausländer


----------



## Anduris (27. März 2009)

Türken


----------



## Preachergirl (27. März 2009)

Nationalität


----------



## Anduris (27. März 2009)

Länder


----------



## Ayi (27. März 2009)

Fremdsprache


----------



## Preachergirl (27. März 2009)

Schule


----------



## mookuh (27. März 2009)

Langeweile


----------



## Preachergirl (27. März 2009)

warten


----------



## mookuh (27. März 2009)

Bus


----------



## Preachergirl (27. März 2009)

Stickig


----------



## mookuh (27. März 2009)

Klassenzimmer


----------



## Preachergirl (27. März 2009)

Tafel


----------



## Kronas (27. März 2009)

kreide


----------



## mookuh (27. März 2009)

Kreide

edit ach kronas du zwischenposter^^

mhh dann halt     

Schrift


----------



## Preachergirl (27. März 2009)

Schönschreibhefte


----------



## mookuh (27. März 2009)

Grundschule


----------



## Preachergirl (27. März 2009)

Schultüte


----------



## mookuh (27. März 2009)

Geschenke


----------



## Preachergirl (27. März 2009)

Geburtstag


----------



## mookuh (27. März 2009)

Feiern


----------



## leorc (28. März 2009)

Alkohol


----------



## Anduris (28. März 2009)

Spaß


----------



## Zonalar (28. März 2009)

Tetris


----------



## Preachergirl (28. März 2009)

GameBoy


----------



## Zonalar (28. März 2009)

Nintendo 64


----------



## Preachergirl (28. März 2009)

Jugend


----------



## Zonalar (28. März 2009)

Schule


----------



## Preachergirl (28. März 2009)

Hausaufgaben


----------



## Zonalar (28. März 2009)

Nachsitzen


sry Preachergirl, aber ich verlass jezz das Forum^^will noch so was komisches machen... wie nennt man das? Achja! Schlafen *g* baba


----------



## Preachergirl (28. März 2009)

Zusatzaufgaben

schlafen? wie? was isn des? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gute nacht Benji9


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (28. März 2009)

schwänzen


----------



## Zonalar (28. März 2009)

schwatzen


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (28. März 2009)

zuhören


----------



## patrickmclovin (28. März 2009)

einschlafen


----------



## Ayi (28. März 2009)

Alptraum


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (28. März 2009)

aufwachen


----------



## Zonalar (28. März 2009)

Frühstücken


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (28. März 2009)

brötchen


----------



## Anduris (28. März 2009)

Goldstücke


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (28. März 2009)

silber


----------



## simion (28. März 2009)

Löffel


----------



## Geezey (28. März 2009)

müsli


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Milch


----------



## Preachergirl (28. März 2009)

Kuh


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Mookuh     xD


----------



## Geezey (28. März 2009)

Hund :S


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Geezey schrieb:


> Hund :S



willst du damit sagen ich bin ein Hund? :>


Katze


----------



## Preachergirl (28. März 2009)

Tier


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Zoo


----------



## Geezey (29. März 2009)

niemals ^^ @ mookuh

Giraffe


----------



## Ayi (29. März 2009)

hoch


----------



## simion (29. März 2009)

Flugzeug


----------



## Tade (29. März 2009)

Absturz


----------



## simion (29. März 2009)

Katastrophe


----------



## Ayi (29. März 2009)

Panik


----------



## LordofDemons (29. März 2009)

MAssenhysterie


----------



## Soldier206 (29. März 2009)

zerstörerisch


----------



## LordofDemons (29. März 2009)

Zerstörung


----------



## Dracun (29. März 2009)

USA


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (29. März 2009)

obama


----------



## Anduris (29. März 2009)

sympathisch


----------



## LordofDemons (29. März 2009)

psychopatisch

edti: reimt sich nä^^ deshalb


----------



## Geezey (29. März 2009)

LordofDemons ?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (29. März 2009)

fast 5k posts


----------



## Anduris (29. März 2009)

imba


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (29. März 2009)

cheater


----------



## Anduris (29. März 2009)

unfair


----------



## Donsleepwalker (29. März 2009)

kleine schniedel


----------



## Anduris (29. März 2009)

kleine jungs


----------



## mookuh (29. März 2009)

kiddies


----------



## Anduris (29. März 2009)

6.Klässler


----------



## Vervane (29. März 2009)

klein


----------



## Anduris (29. März 2009)

smart


----------



## Dracun (29. März 2009)

Tinitus


----------



## lucifermaycry (29. März 2009)

pieps


----------



## Dracun (29. März 2009)

Schweinskram


Upps vorhin dat game verwechselt mit Wortspiel verdammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Preachergirl (29. März 2009)

Bettgequietsche


----------



## Vervane (29. März 2009)

Lattenrost


----------



## Tyrnen (29. März 2009)

Matratze


----------



## Ayi (29. März 2009)

Bett


----------



## Preachergirl (30. März 2009)

Schlafen


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

Sterben Oo


----------



## Smokka (30. März 2009)

paladin


----------



## d2wap (30. März 2009)

t8


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

WoW


----------



## d2wap (30. März 2009)

Battle.NET


----------



## riesentrolli (30. März 2009)

schlag doch


----------



## Preachergirl (30. März 2009)

Aggressiv


----------



## d2wap (30. März 2009)

Bedrohung


----------



## Mikey111 (30. März 2009)

Erderwärmung


----------



## d2wap (30. März 2009)

Ozonschicht


----------



## Mikey111 (30. März 2009)

UV-Strahlung


----------



## Anduris (30. März 2009)

sonnencreme


----------



## d2wap (30. März 2009)

Sommerurlaub


----------



## Anduris (30. März 2009)

Spanien


----------



## Mikey111 (30. März 2009)

Iberische Halbinsel


----------



## d2wap (30. März 2009)

Straße von Gibraltar


----------



## Anduris (30. März 2009)

Afrika


----------



## Mikey111 (30. März 2009)

Kakao


----------



## d2wap (30. März 2009)

Mhm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heiße Schokolade


----------



## Mikey111 (30. März 2009)

Heiße Bikini Girls ;-)


----------



## d2wap (30. März 2009)

Zeitschriften Abonnement ^^


----------



## Mikey111 (30. März 2009)

Hugh Hefner


----------



## d2wap (30. März 2009)

Poolpartys


----------



## Cobrall von Thrall (30. März 2009)

Schwimmflügel


----------



## Mikey111 (30. März 2009)

Baby


----------



## Cobrall von Thrall (30. März 2009)

Windel


----------



## d2wap (30. März 2009)

20er Spar-Pack mit 2 zusätzlichen, kostenlosen...


----------



## Infernallord (30. März 2009)

...Duftspendern


----------



## Mikey111 (30. März 2009)

Toilette


----------



## mookuh (30. März 2009)

dreckig (zumindest öffentliche)


----------



## Anduris (30. März 2009)

Dreck


----------



## Alion (30. März 2009)

Garten


----------



## lucifermaycry (30. März 2009)

Noob


----------



## Anduris (30. März 2009)

billig


----------



## Cobrall von Thrall (30. März 2009)

kick


----------



## Anduris (30. März 2009)

mutterwitz


----------



## Illuminatos (30. März 2009)

niveau- ( ihr wisst schon, die Handcremé ) los


----------



## d2wap (31. März 2009)

Das Dschungel-Camp


----------



## Mikey111 (31. März 2009)

Kakerlake


----------



## d2wap (31. März 2009)

Papa Roach ^^


----------



## Mikey111 (31. März 2009)

Gehörsturz ;-)


----------



## Infernallord (31. März 2009)

WAAARGH ! xD


----------



## d2wap (31. März 2009)

Ausruf


----------



## Mikey111 (31. März 2009)

Marktschreier


----------



## Infernallord (31. März 2009)

Simpsons


----------



## d2wap (31. März 2009)

gelb


----------



## Infernallord (31. März 2009)

BORUSSIA DORTMUND =D=D=D    ...sry musste sein


----------



## d2wap (31. März 2009)

1899 Hoffenheim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infernallord (31. März 2009)

Unentschieden ^^


----------



## Mikey111 (31. März 2009)

Deutschland:Spanien -- 0:1 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infernallord (31. März 2009)

verdiente niederlage -.-


----------



## d2wap (31. März 2009)

Wahlkampf 2009


----------



## Infernallord (31. März 2009)

verbrecher


----------



## Anduris (31. März 2009)

Terroristen


----------



## Mikey111 (31. März 2009)

Panikmache


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (31. März 2009)

amoklauf


----------



## Smokka (31. März 2009)

hobby


----------



## mookuh (31. März 2009)

Computer


----------



## Anduris (31. März 2009)

spielen


----------



## Preachergirl (31. März 2009)

World of Warcraft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veleron345 (31. März 2009)

Farmen


----------



## Palasch1994 (31. März 2009)

Butterberglöwe 

fragt ned einfach so^^


----------



## Siltan (31. März 2009)

magerine


----------



## Lalabaer (31. März 2009)

Blau...

is ein insider xD


----------



## leorc (31. März 2009)

Gelb


----------



## mookuh (31. März 2009)

Farben


----------



## Palasch1994 (31. März 2009)

Warnschildkröte


----------



## Thraslon (31. März 2009)

Unfall


----------



## mookuh (31. März 2009)

Schmerz


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

kopfweh


----------



## mookuh (31. März 2009)

Aspirin


----------



## Illuminatos (31. März 2009)

Apothekenpreise


----------



## d2wap (1. April 2009)

Rezept


----------



## Mikey111 (1. April 2009)

Sauce Hollandaise


----------



## d2wap (1. April 2009)

.. mit Maggi Meisterklasse...


----------



## Palasch1994 (1. April 2009)

essen


----------



## Tabuno (1. April 2009)

Pizza


----------



## Dracun (1. April 2009)

Teenage Mutant Ninja (Heroes)Turtles


----------



## d2wap (1. April 2009)

Große sprechende Ratte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikey111 (1. April 2009)

"Splinter" Cell


----------



## d2wap (1. April 2009)

Nachtsichtgerät


btw: geile überleitung ^^


----------



## Mikey111 (1. April 2009)

Jo find ich auch ^^


btt: United States Army


----------



## Anduris (1. April 2009)

Navy Seals


----------



## d2wap (1. April 2009)

Robben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (1. April 2009)

Seerobbe


----------



## d2wap (1. April 2009)

Orca-Wale


----------



## Mikey111 (1. April 2009)

Säugetier


----------



## d2wap (1. April 2009)

Menschen


----------



## Anduris (1. April 2009)

human


----------



## Mikey111 (1. April 2009)

Alien


----------



## Anduris (1. April 2009)

grüner Kopf


----------



## Ayi (1. April 2009)

Orcs


----------



## Anduris (1. April 2009)

xD


----------



## Anduris (1. April 2009)

Seite 100 
komm...
sry 4 spam!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miramac (1. April 2009)

forum


----------



## Anduris (1. April 2009)

buffed


----------



## Geezey (1. April 2009)

blizzardfanboys


----------



## Thraslon (2. April 2009)

World of Warcraft


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

Blizzard


----------



## Mikey111 (2. April 2009)

Schneesturm


----------



## d2wap (2. April 2009)

Sibirien


----------



## Mikey111 (2. April 2009)

Russland


----------



## d2wap (2. April 2009)

Asien


----------



## Mikey111 (2. April 2009)

Europa

Edit: Yeah Seite 100


----------



## Naarg (2. April 2009)

französisch

//yay auf Seite 100 =)


----------



## Mikey111 (2. April 2009)

****** nicht jungendfrei :-)


----------



## Ayi (2. April 2009)

Altersbeschränkung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (2. April 2009)

USK

juhu Seite 100 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (2. April 2009)

Ab 18


----------



## Anduris (2. April 2009)

Killerspiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (2. April 2009)

Neu von RTL: Skispringen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

RTL Assifernsehen


----------



## d2wap (2. April 2009)

Soaps


----------



## Thraslon (2. April 2009)

GZSZ


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

Kotz Brech


----------



## Thraslon (2. April 2009)

Achterbahn


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

Looping


----------



## mookuh (2. April 2009)

Adrenalin


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

Hormone


----------



## Thraslon (2. April 2009)

Frauen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

Labertaschen


----------



## Anduris (2. April 2009)

Mädels am Telefon


----------



## Thraslon (2. April 2009)

Lange Telefonate


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (2. April 2009)

rechnung


----------



## Thraslon (2. April 2009)

Hotlines


----------



## Geezey (2. April 2009)

9005


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

Ruf mich an!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

Ruf mich an!

EDIT: Arr, gottverdammte Floot-Kontrolle ...


----------



## Thraslon (2. April 2009)

Nette Damen


----------



## mookuh (2. April 2009)

böse Herren


----------



## Thraslon (2. April 2009)

Verbrecher


----------



## Rodney (2. April 2009)

Unschuld


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (2. April 2009)

gericht


----------



## Rhokan (2. April 2009)

Nachmittags-TV


----------



## Anduris (2. April 2009)

kinderprogramm


----------



## Thraslon (2. April 2009)

Super RTL


----------



## d2wap (3. April 2009)

Darkwing Duck

// btw: FTW!!! ^^


----------



## Mikey111 (3. April 2009)

Duck Tales


----------



## d2wap (3. April 2009)

Kindheit


----------



## Mikey111 (3. April 2009)

Spass


----------



## Anduris (3. April 2009)

Freunde


----------



## d2wap (3. April 2009)

Feiern


----------



## Cobrall von Thrall (3. April 2009)

Parrrrteeeey!


----------



## Anduris (3. April 2009)

disco


----------



## d2wap (3. April 2009)

Alkohol am Steuer


----------



## Vervane (3. April 2009)

ins Röhrchen pusten


----------



## leorc (3. April 2009)

Kaliumdichromat


----------



## Anduris (4. April 2009)

chemisch


----------



## mookuh (4. April 2009)

gefährlich


----------



## lucifermaycry (4. April 2009)

Internet Explorer
(Firefox FTW xD)


----------



## Anduris (4. April 2009)

gammel browser (inet explorer)


----------



## leorc (4. April 2009)

Safari


----------



## riesentrolli (4. April 2009)

jeep


----------



## eaglestar (4. April 2009)

Zustimmung


----------



## lucifermaycry (4. April 2009)

Meinungsäußerung


----------



## Rhokan (4. April 2009)

China


----------



## lucifermaycry (4. April 2009)

Land


----------



## Anduris (4. April 2009)

country


----------



## leorc (4. April 2009)

Johnny Cash


----------



## neo1986 (4. April 2009)

John Wayne


----------



## Anduris (4. April 2009)

wayne rooney


----------



## Tabuno (4. April 2009)

Fußball


----------



## Anduris (4. April 2009)

bundesliga


----------



## mookuh (4. April 2009)

Stadion


----------



## Tabuno (4. April 2009)

Stimmung


----------



## mookuh (4. April 2009)

Party


----------



## leorc (4. April 2009)

Tanzen


----------



## Farol_Arthas (4. April 2009)

Jumpstyle?


----------



## Rhokan (4. April 2009)

oh noez11


----------



## Anduris (5. April 2009)

wow sprache


----------



## Thraslon (5. April 2009)

Blizzard


----------



## Anduris (5. April 2009)

entertainment


----------



## Thraslon (5. April 2009)

Kino


----------



## Anduris (5. April 2009)

popcorn


----------



## Skatero (5. April 2009)

Mais


----------



## Anduris (5. April 2009)

Kolben


----------



## Skatero (5. April 2009)

Grillen


----------



## Anduris (5. April 2009)

Kohle


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (5. April 2009)

Kraftwerk


----------



## mookuh (5. April 2009)

Elektrizität


----------



## leorc (5. April 2009)

Glühbirne


----------



## Skatero (5. April 2009)

Licht


----------



## Anduris (5. April 2009)

light


----------



## leorc (5. April 2009)

Cola


----------



## Raheema (5. April 2009)

Weinachten(warum`? wegen der Winter werbung ^^)


----------



## mookuh (5. April 2009)

Geschenke


----------



## Raheema (5. April 2009)

papier


----------



## Geezey (5. April 2009)

Holz


----------



## Veleron345 (6. April 2009)

Kopf


----------



## Lurock (6. April 2009)

Titten


----------



## d2wap (6. April 2009)

Beate uhse


----------



## LordofDemons (6. April 2009)

Schulweg


----------



## d2wap (6. April 2009)

Haltestelle


----------



## Mikey111 (6. April 2009)

Busbahnhof


----------



## Anduris (6. April 2009)

Bank


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

raub


----------



## Mikey111 (6. April 2009)

Dietrich


----------



## Geezey (6. April 2009)

Mein Nachbar : )


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

haus


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (6. April 2009)

keller


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Dunkelheit


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

sonne


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Sonnensystem


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

computersystem


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Server


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

serverproblem


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

mmo(rp)g


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

World of warcraft ^^


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (6. April 2009)

WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

Krieg +



hallo mookuh ^^


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

dumm


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

schlau


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Skatero


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

Ja ne is klar! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Du musst ein Wort posten.

Das Wort ist immer noch:

Skatero


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

doof! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Lüge!

ok das Wort ist:

Raheema


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

schlau


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Skatero...

ok ich nehme ein anderes Wort

intelligent


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

heit


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

König


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

Krone


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Gold


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

Element


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Tief


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

Hoch


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Wetter


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

Kalt


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Eis


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

Erdbeere


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Frucht


----------



## Deanne (6. April 2009)

Obstsalat


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Vitamine


----------



## Anduris (6. April 2009)

Multivitamin


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Yoghurt


----------



## leorc (6. April 2009)

Müsli


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Frühstück


----------



## Anduris (6. April 2009)

Toast


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

Marmelade


----------



## Anduris (6. April 2009)

Kirschen


----------



## Smokka (6. April 2009)

Rot


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Blut


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

Torwart


----------



## Geezey (6. April 2009)

Ball


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

Lambada


----------



## Geezey (6. April 2009)

Stoptanzen


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Hip Hop? -.-


----------



## Geezey (6. April 2009)

Metal ?!


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

laut!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geezey (6. April 2009)

Hörgeschädigt


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

tinitus ^^


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Krankheit?


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

Arzt


----------



## Geezey (6. April 2009)

Angst


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

Schweißhände


----------



## Geezey (6. April 2009)

Ekelhaft


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

Maden


----------



## Geezey (6. April 2009)

Angeln


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

Ruhe


----------



## Geezey (6. April 2009)

Entspanned


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

Sofa


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Fernseher


----------



## Geezey (6. April 2009)

DVD


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

talkshows o.O


----------



## Geezey (6. April 2009)

Hartz 4


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

jogginghosen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geezey (6. April 2009)

Aldiletten


----------



## Raheema (7. April 2009)

Lidlcola


----------



## Geezey (7. April 2009)

Pepsi


----------



## Raheema (7. April 2009)

cola


----------



## Nimmue (7. April 2009)

dose


----------



## Geezey (7. April 2009)

Alu


----------



## Geezey (7. April 2009)

MENSCH IMMER ZU LAHM !! ^^

denn eben EIMER !


----------



## Nimmue (7. April 2009)

periodensystem


----------



## Raheema (7. April 2009)

erro


----------



## Geezey (7. April 2009)

Ahnungslos ?


----------



## Raheema (7. April 2009)

jop


----------



## Geezey (7. April 2009)

Verwirrt ?!


----------



## Raheema (7. April 2009)

Doktor


----------



## Nimmue (7. April 2009)

spritze


----------



## Raheema (7. April 2009)

Helium


----------



## Nimmue (7. April 2009)

luftballon


----------



## Raheema (7. April 2009)

Heiß


----------



## Nimmue (7. April 2009)

feuer


----------



## d2wap (7. April 2009)

brennen


----------



## Mikey111 (7. April 2009)

Feuerlöscher


----------



## d2wap (7. April 2009)

Schaum


----------



## Mikey111 (7. April 2009)

Tollwut


----------



## d2wap (7. April 2009)

Wildschweine


----------



## skyline930 (7. April 2009)

Asterix und Obelix! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (7. April 2009)

^^
Mistelzweig


----------



## Vervane (7. April 2009)

Küssen


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

Lippen


----------



## villain (7. April 2009)

angelina jolie


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

brad pitt


----------



## d2wap (7. April 2009)

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

pleite


----------



## villain (7. April 2009)

sieben


----------



## Mikey111 (7. April 2009)

Was hat Sieben mit Pleite zu tun? najo ok :-)

Zahl


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (7. April 2009)

mathe


----------



## d2wap (7. April 2009)

sieben war wohl bezogen auf "fear and loathing in las veagas" (weil da auch brad pitt mitspielt un es ein geiler film is ^^ )

@ mathe
gleichungen

// info __ wenn nun jemand "jesus" sagt, dann feier ich oster nich :/


----------



## villain (7. April 2009)

1. ja 

2. horror


----------



## Alion (7. April 2009)

verwirrt


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

Superschall von Zubat


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

Pokemon Blaue Edition     (ich hab sie immer noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Skatero (7. April 2009)

Alt


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Pokemon Blaue Edition     (ich hab sie immer noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hab auch noch gameboy und pokemon spiele. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


queen


----------



## Skatero (7. April 2009)

england


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

London


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

rote busse


----------



## villain (7. April 2009)

linksverkehr


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

Unfall ( Erfahrung von nem freund [ratet mal welche])


----------



## villain (7. April 2009)

krankenhaus


----------



## leorc (7. April 2009)

Arzt


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

Spritze


----------



## villain (7. April 2009)

dr. house


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

RTL


----------



## Mini Vaati (8. April 2009)

RTL2
(sehr kreativ oder?)


----------



## Soldier206 (8. April 2009)

Assy-TV


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Skinheads


----------



## d2wap (8. April 2009)

8MM ^^


----------



## Anduris (8. April 2009)

50 cent


----------



## Mikey111 (8. April 2009)

Euroumstellung


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (8. April 2009)

1. Jänner 2002


----------



## Assari (8. April 2009)

Silvester / Neujahr


----------



## Anduris (8. April 2009)

1. Januar


----------



## Assari (8. April 2009)

wtf^^

Das hatten wir doch eben schon omg


Neujahr


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (8. April 2009)

1. Jänner 


scherz....


Raketen


----------



## Assari (8. April 2009)

Bunte lichter


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (8. April 2009)

Las Vegas


----------



## d2wap (8. April 2009)

Elvis


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (8. April 2009)

Tutti Frutti


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. April 2009)

Dumme Namen


----------



## d2wap (8. April 2009)

kevin


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (8. April 2009)

spacey


----------



## Anduris (8. April 2009)

space shuttle


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (8. April 2009)

Apollo 13


----------



## Anduris (8. April 2009)

Geisterturm

Apollo 13 hat mich an das Pokemon Apollo erinnert und das ist ein Geisterpokemon. 
Die gibts wiederrum im Geisterturm. (blaue und rote Ediotion) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (8. April 2009)

Wie kommst du auf das?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

egal...

Pokemon


Edith: jetzt wird mir alles klar... habe bei Geisterturm auch gleich an Pokemon denken müssen XDDD


----------



## d2wap (8. April 2009)

Sammelkarten


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

geldverschwendung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (8. April 2009)

Filterzigaretten


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

shisha


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (8. April 2009)

Ananas Tabak


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

pizza


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (8. April 2009)

Machst du Tabak auf deine Pizza??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Italiener


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

ne aber ananas passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



italien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (8. April 2009)

Ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Strand


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

schöne frauen im bikini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (8. April 2009)

Schöne Frauen ohne Bikini  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

porn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Onanieren oO


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (8. April 2009)

Ejakulation


(oje... wie kommen wir nur je wieder von diesem Thema weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

getränk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (8. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> getränk
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Pff.. Lol

Strohhalm


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (8. April 2009)

Kuh


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Pff.. Lol
> 
> Strohhalm



was ? tse .. muss ja weiter gehen und was man trinken kann kann man nunma trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


milch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (8. April 2009)

Bananen-Shake...


so... bin dann mal weg, cu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

mc donalds
cya


----------



## Anduris (8. April 2009)

chicken nuggets... jamm jamm, leckeeeeer!


----------



## kosmo79 (8. April 2009)

Curry Soße


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

ui ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hunger


----------



## kosmo79 (8. April 2009)

Melonen :-P


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Wasser (Melonen)


----------



## d2wap (8. April 2009)

H²O


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Chemie


----------



## d2wap (8. April 2009)

Reagenz


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Zutat


----------



## Anduris (8. April 2009)

Kuchen


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Muffins

Hab grad welche im Backrohr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (8. April 2009)

Schoki!!


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Kuh

(Milka und so)


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (8. April 2009)

Schon das 2. Mal heute

Lila


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Violette Festung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (8. April 2009)

Instanz


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Gestze


----------



## Thraslon (8. April 2009)

Gruppe


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Geschlechtsverkehr


----------



## mookuh (8. April 2009)

Verhütung


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

AIDS


----------



## mookuh (8. April 2009)

Afrika


----------



## Raheema (8. April 2009)

Kongo


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Tim und Struppi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (8. April 2009)

Hund


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

...
Katze


----------



## Raheema (8. April 2009)

Maus


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Mikroorganismen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (8. April 2009)

gehirn? :;D


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Mittelohrknochen


----------



## Raheema (8. April 2009)

`Gehirnknochen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Penisversteifungsglied


----------



## Raheema (8. April 2009)

Muschipilz


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Magic Mushrooms


----------



## Raheema (8. April 2009)

Magier


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

...

Kartenspiele (Magic)


----------



## skyline930 (8. April 2009)

Abzocke


----------



## Raheema (8. April 2009)

fingerhüttchen


----------



## Birk (8. April 2009)

Nähen


----------



## Anduris (8. April 2009)

MuM


----------



## leorc (8. April 2009)

Mut


----------



## Birk (8. April 2009)

Du verbindest mit dem amerikanischen Slang für Mutter (MuM) das Wort Mut?


Held


----------



## Anduris (9. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Du verbindest mit dem amerikanischen Slang für Mutter (MuM) das Wort Mut?


nene, MuM (= Mensch und Umwelt) ist ein Schulfach bei uns. Da kocht man und näht.

hero


----------



## Nimmue (9. April 2009)

pitrelli ^^


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (9. April 2009)

Alice cooper


----------



## d2wap (9. April 2009)

Poison


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (9. April 2009)

Strychnin


----------



## d2wap (9. April 2009)

Arsen


----------



## Mikey111 (9. April 2009)

Periodensystem


----------



## d2wap (9. April 2009)

Edelgase


----------



## Mini Vaati (9. April 2009)

Sibirien


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (9. April 2009)

Tiger


----------



## Mini Vaati (9. April 2009)

austerbende arten


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (9. April 2009)

schneeleopard


----------



## Raheema (9. April 2009)

die mag ich ^^ 

Tiger


----------



## Skatero (9. April 2009)

Katze!


----------



## Anduris (9. April 2009)

moritz (unsere katze hieß früher so)^^


----------



## Skatero (9. April 2009)

Max und Moritz


----------



## Robi0603 (9. April 2009)

Böse Buben


----------



## Mini Vaati (9. April 2009)

punk bands


----------



## Skatero (9. April 2009)

Green Day


----------



## Raheema (9. April 2009)

Blöd


----------



## Mini Vaati (9. April 2009)

kunst


----------



## Anduris (9. April 2009)

bildende kunst


----------



## Veleron345 (9. April 2009)

malerei


----------



## Mini Vaati (9. April 2009)

kunstlerisches niveau unter 0


----------



## Anduris (9. April 2009)

niveaulos


----------



## Mini Vaati (9. April 2009)

dieter bohlen


----------



## Anduris (9. April 2009)

dsds


----------



## Mini Vaati (9. April 2009)

möchtegern stars


----------



## neo1986 (9. April 2009)

hopper


----------



## Anduris (9. April 2009)

warum assoziierst du möchtegernstars mit hopper? könnt kotzen.

gute musik


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Nicht Hip Hop




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (9. April 2009)

punker


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (9. April 2009)

Slipknot


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Headbangen

(Slipknot ist keine Punk Band oO)


----------



## Zorkal (10. April 2009)

Übelstes Posen!


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2009)

Dalaran Bank


----------



## Soldier206 (10. April 2009)

Gold



Zorkal schrieb:


> Übelstes Posen!



o.O
wie kommst du von headbangen zu "Übelstes Posen"???


----------



## Bellthane (10. April 2009)

Chinafarmer


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (10. April 2009)

Gold


----------



## Anduris (10. April 2009)

AH


----------



## leorc (10. April 2009)

Oh


----------



## Kronas (10. April 2009)

mein


----------



## Soldier206 (10. April 2009)

Gott


----------



## Anduris (10. April 2009)

herr


----------



## Nimmue (10. April 2009)

ring


----------



## leorc (10. April 2009)

Ehe


----------



## Anduris (11. April 2009)

marry


----------



## Minastirit (11. April 2009)

paul

(für alle dies nid kennen ott - peter paul and marry ...


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (11. April 2009)

serie (?)


----------



## ---D.A.--- (11. April 2009)

Serienfinale


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (11. April 2009)

happyend


----------



## Minastirit (11. April 2009)

geld

(serie fertig mit nem happy end = kohle fliesst nimma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
(hach ja bei gewissen serien wär das sooo schön *hust* gzsz *hust*)


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (11. April 2009)

Wirtschafftskrise


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

Freitag


----------



## Vervane (11. April 2009)

Wochenende


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (11. April 2009)

Spaß


----------



## Anduris (11. April 2009)

fun


----------



## Anduris (11. April 2009)

fun


----------



## Vervane (11. April 2009)

Party


----------



## Anduris (11. April 2009)

action


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

Paintball


----------



## Smokka (11. April 2009)

killerspiel


----------



## Vervane (11. April 2009)

sind Schuld an den Amokläufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (11. April 2009)

sinnfreie aussage


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

Tokio Hotel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Tokio Hotel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[attachment=7258:472295.jpg]

Igitt!^^


----------



## Kelgorath (11. April 2009)

wegen dem seriously auf dem Bild:
Dr. Cox


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (12. April 2009)

Flachzange


----------



## Hacky (12. April 2009)

Handwerker


----------



## leorc (12. April 2009)

Der Hausmeister (zugegeben da haben die Begriffe oben sicher auch in die Assoziation reingespielt)


----------



## lucifermaycry (12. April 2009)

Mülltonne


----------



## leorc (12. April 2009)

Neapel


----------



## Vervane (12. April 2009)

Italien


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

AS Roma


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

Juventus


----------



## Night falls (12. April 2009)

Judentum


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

Stern


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

Mercedes


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

mir fallen nur böse sachen dazu ein....

Papa (weil der immer nen mercedes gefahren is^^)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

Mensch, schlimmes Mädel.

Mutter


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

*wiedermaindieeckestell*

Böse


----------



## Night falls (12. April 2009)

Judentu... errr...

Scientology


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

tom cruise


----------



## Night falls (12. April 2009)

böse


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

Mutter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (12. April 2009)

Papa


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

Mercedes ^^


----------



## Night falls (12. April 2009)

Stern


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

Judentum ^^


----------



## Night falls (12. April 2009)

böse


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

Cruella (oder wie die geschrieben wird)


----------



## Yukiii (12. April 2009)

101 ^^


----------



## Anduris (12. April 2009)

dalmatiner


----------



## Plord (12. April 2009)

hund


----------



## Soldier206 (12. April 2009)

wau


----------



## Anduris (12. April 2009)

wuff^^


----------



## Yukiii (12. April 2009)

bellen


----------



## Deanne (12. April 2009)

beissen


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

bluten


----------



## Night falls (12. April 2009)

Menstruation


----------



## andorana (13. April 2009)

schmerzen


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

paracethamol


----------



## andorana (13. April 2009)

pillen


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

schlucken


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (13. April 2009)

pusten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

alkoholkontrolle


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (13. April 2009)

böses ende


----------



## Anduris (13. April 2009)

blöd


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

schwester


----------



## Anduris (13. April 2009)

sis


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

bro'sis? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (13. April 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> bro'sis?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


haha! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

du sollst doch kein bild posten ^^

dann mach ich weiter:

Popstars


----------



## Anduris (13. April 2009)

Monrose


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

heiß


----------



## Anduris (13. April 2009)

hot hot hot


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

doofes lied


----------



## Anduris (13. April 2009)

Schni Schna Schnappi


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

krokodil


----------



## Anduris (13. April 2009)

crocodile dundee




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

schicker hut


----------



## Anduris (13. April 2009)

Kopfbedeckung


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

piratentuch


----------



## Vervane (13. April 2009)

Totenkopf


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

Skelett


----------



## Anduris (13. April 2009)

skeletto


----------



## Night falls (13. April 2009)

skelettu


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (13. April 2009)

wtf? was soll das sein?^^


anatomie


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. April 2009)

Muskelstränge


----------



## Bluethunde (13. April 2009)

Starck


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. April 2009)

*hust* es heißt stark^^

kraftvoll


----------



## Bluethunde (13. April 2009)

Muskeln
danke für die korrektur^^


----------



## Bellthane (13. April 2009)

Anabolika


----------



## Soldier206 (13. April 2009)

lame


----------



## Bellthane (13. April 2009)

TGV


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. April 2009)

Dumme Abkürzungen, die vieles bedeuten


----------



## Raheema (13. April 2009)

verseht ich nicht _D


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (14. April 2009)

rechtschreib fehler


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

Hans, einer meiner persönlichen Götter


----------



## Raheema (14. April 2009)

Ist toll 

Rechtschreib flame


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (14. April 2009)

muss auch mal sein


----------



## Raheema (14. April 2009)

richtig


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (14. April 2009)

lotto


----------



## Raheema (14. April 2009)

netto


----------



## Bellthane (14. April 2009)

Brutto


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (14. April 2009)

steuern


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (14. April 2009)

Segelboot


----------



## Veleron345 (14. April 2009)

ferien


----------



## Anduris (14. April 2009)

auszeit


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

Pause


----------



## Vervane (14. April 2009)

Morgens halb Zehn in Deutschland


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

Dumme, gestellte Werbung


----------



## Anduris (14. April 2009)

vanish


----------



## d2wap (14. April 2009)

oxi action


----------



## Vervane (14. April 2009)

Schurke


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

Pussy Deluxe


----------



## Vervane (14. April 2009)

Miezekatze


----------



## Anduris (14. April 2009)

maurizius


----------



## Vervane (14. April 2009)

ne Insel


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (14. April 2009)

Meer


----------



## Veleron345 (14. April 2009)

schwingschleifer oO   xD   ne im ernst  da kommen mir als erstes Drachen in den sinn  und nich die aus papier


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

Reptil


----------



## Veleron345 (14. April 2009)

Hexenmeister (ist ne längere geschichte)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

Nekromant


----------



## Anduris (14. April 2009)

Necro


----------



## Vervane (14. April 2009)

Necrophil


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

Sodomil


----------



## Vervane (14. April 2009)

Wissenslücke


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

Dummheit


----------



## Vervane (14. April 2009)

Menschen


----------



## Anduris (14. April 2009)

Welt


----------



## Vervane (14. April 2009)

Blau


----------



## Anduris (14. April 2009)

planet


----------



## Nimmue (14. April 2009)

mars


----------



## Rhokan (14. April 2009)

rot


----------



## Nimmue (14. April 2009)

stierkampf


----------



## Vervane (14. April 2009)

Spanien


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

Europameister


----------



## leorc (14. April 2009)

Fussball


----------



## Soldier206 (14. April 2009)

beinbruch


----------



## We_are_legion (14. April 2009)

Einbruch


----------



## Anduris (15. April 2009)

Düsterbruch


----------



## Nimmue (15. April 2009)

Pferd


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2009)

Schimmel


----------



## Preachergirl (15. April 2009)

Lebensmittelvergiftung


----------



## Nimmue (15. April 2009)

Gruppeneinladung


----------



## Anduris (15. April 2009)

ich glaub du hast mit dem Wortspiel verwechselt.

invite


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2009)

Komische Wörter


----------



## Nimmue (15. April 2009)

nein hab ich ned... da stand doch was anderes oder so... hmm... erinner mich nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nubsi


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2009)

Whooot?!?


----------



## Nimmue (15. April 2009)

Planlos


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2009)

Ahnungslos


----------



## Nimmue (15. April 2009)

ToNk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2009)

Tzä!


----------



## Anduris (15. April 2009)

tank


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2009)

Panzer


----------



## Nimmue (15. April 2009)

krieg


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2009)

Religion (Muha!^^)


----------



## Nimmue (15. April 2009)

christenspinner


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2009)

Papst


----------



## Nimmue (15. April 2009)

rom


----------



## leorc (15. April 2009)

Asterix


----------



## Nimmue (15. April 2009)

obelix


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2009)

Gallier


----------



## villain (16. April 2009)

wildschwein


----------



## Vervane (16. April 2009)

Braten


----------



## Preachergirl (16. April 2009)

Hunger


----------



## Ayi (16. April 2009)

Frühstück


----------



## Nimmue (16. April 2009)

Nutella


----------



## $n4re (16. April 2009)

Werbung


----------



## Nimmue (16. April 2009)

Snickers ("Ich bin Batman" *lachweg*)


----------



## Veleron345 (16. April 2009)

Schokoriegel


----------



## Nimmue (16. April 2009)

Raiders


----------



## Vervane (16. April 2009)

PvE


----------



## Rodney (16. April 2009)

DHdRO


----------



## leorc (16. April 2009)

Tolkien


----------



## Vervane (16. April 2009)

Hobbits


----------



## Preachergirl (16. April 2009)

Klein


----------



## Vervane (16. April 2009)

Schweinchen


----------



## Preachergirl (16. April 2009)

Schweinchenrosa


----------



## Anduris (16. April 2009)

pink


----------



## Nimmue (16. April 2009)

Dear Mr President


----------



## Preachergirl (16. April 2009)

Krieg


----------



## Nimmue (16. April 2009)

tote


----------



## mookuh (16. April 2009)

trauer


----------



## Nimmue (16. April 2009)

schwarz


----------



## leorc (16. April 2009)

weiss


----------



## Nimmue (16. April 2009)

Schneeeeeeee ^^


----------



## Vervane (16. April 2009)

Gelb ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. April 2009)

Bremsspur


----------



## Nimmue (16. April 2009)

(woher kennst du die farbe???)

Ekel


----------



## Vervane (17. April 2009)

ranzige Mayonaise


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. April 2009)

Fett


----------



## Nimmue (17. April 2009)

wollte grad meine sis schreiben.... öööhhhmmm...

rama


----------



## Vervane (17. April 2009)

Frühstück


----------



## villain (17. April 2009)

lecker


----------



## Veleron345 (17. April 2009)

Freundin


----------



## Raheema (17. April 2009)

Geschlechtsverkehr ^^

wolle jetz nicht das böse wort mit F nehmen ^^


----------



## Preachergirl (17. April 2009)

Schwangerschaft


----------



## Nimmue (17. April 2009)

unterhalt


----------



## Nimmue (17. April 2009)

unterhalt


----------



## Nimmue (17. April 2009)

unterhalt


----------



## Preachergirl (17. April 2009)

das sind aber viele unterhalte ;> 


streit


----------



## Vervane (17. April 2009)

Krieg


----------



## xandy (17. April 2009)

Bomben


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (17. April 2009)

irak


----------



## Vanier (17. April 2009)

Amerika


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. April 2009)

Bush


----------



## Vervane (17. April 2009)

Obama 

(und die Welt wird troztdem nicht besser)


----------



## xandy (17. April 2009)

Yes We Can!


----------



## Vervane (17. April 2009)

sterben


----------



## Nimmue (17. April 2009)

sensemann


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. April 2009)

Skellet


----------



## Nimmue (18. April 2009)

knochen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. April 2009)

Wirbelsäule


----------



## Preachergirl (18. April 2009)

Anatomie


----------



## Nimmue (18. April 2009)

schlechter film


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. April 2009)

schlechter *deutscher* film


----------



## Nimmue (18. April 2009)

Emma's Glück


----------



## Toraka' (18. April 2009)

Pech


----------



## Vanier (18. April 2009)

Schwarze Katze


----------



## Vervane (18. April 2009)

Silvester


----------



## Palasch1994 (18. April 2009)

Böller


----------



## Vanier (18. April 2009)

Platzwunden


----------



## Palasch1994 (18. April 2009)

_Verletzung
_


----------



## Vanier (18. April 2009)

Notartzt


----------



## Palasch1994 (18. April 2009)

Krankenhaus


----------



## Vervane (18. April 2009)

Krankenschwester


----------



## Veleron345 (18. April 2009)

Hm  aua


----------



## Skatero (18. April 2009)

P.. Nein doch nicht


Beruf

Edit: Zwischenposter... -.-


----------



## Veleron345 (18. April 2009)

geld


----------



## Vanier (18. April 2009)

Vermögen


----------



## lordtheseiko (18. April 2009)

vermögensberater


----------



## Vanier (18. April 2009)

Insolvenz


----------



## villain (18. April 2009)

neue chance


----------



## Anduris (18. April 2009)

new chance


----------



## Vanier (18. April 2009)

Verpasst


----------



## Veleron345 (18. April 2009)

Bus


----------



## Palasch1994 (18. April 2009)

Straße


----------



## Vanier (18. April 2009)

Ölspur


----------



## Veleron345 (18. April 2009)

Jak-X


----------



## Landral (18. April 2009)

Playstation


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (18. April 2009)

3


----------



## Vanier (18. April 2009)

Schweinchen


----------



## Anduris (18. April 2009)

piggi


----------



## Veleron345 (18. April 2009)

pink


----------



## Mikroflame (18. April 2009)

brain


----------



## Veleron345 (18. April 2009)

Ratten


----------



## Mikroflame (18. April 2009)

Skaven (Rattenmenschen aus Warhammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Veleron345 (18. April 2009)

sklaven oO


----------



## Mikroflame (18. April 2009)

Ketten


----------



## Vanier (18. April 2009)

Schmied


----------



## Mikroflame (18. April 2009)

Gothic


----------



## Anduris (18. April 2009)

Mittelalter


----------



## Mikroflame (18. April 2009)

Kreuzzüge


----------



## leorc (18. April 2009)

Saladin


----------



## Mikroflame (18. April 2009)

Aladin


----------



## Huntermoon (18. April 2009)

Massenmorde


----------



## Mikroflame (18. April 2009)

wieder zu langsam @Hunter^^


Weltkriege


----------



## Veleron345 (18. April 2009)

god of war


----------



## Mikroflame (18. April 2009)

Ares (Griechischer Kriegsgott)


----------



## Huntermoon (18. April 2009)

Tod


----------



## Mikroflame (18. April 2009)

Verderben


----------



## Huntermoon (18. April 2009)

DK-Tank


----------



## Raheema (18. April 2009)

Cool


----------



## Mikroflame (18. April 2009)

Dachte eigendlich eher richtung hexenmeister ;(

Dunkelelfen Shilen Knight. (Der Typ auf meinem Ava^^)


----------



## Huntermoon (18. April 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Dachte eigendlich eher richtung hexenmeister ;(
> 
> Dunkelelfen Shilen Knight. (Der Typ auf meinem Ava^^)


Tod und Verderbniss is ne Dk-tankfähigkeit
____________
Aus nem TES-Teil?

Dann Argonier


----------



## Mikroflame (18. April 2009)

eigendlich eher Lineage2^^

Denke bei Argonier so Spontan an :

Ninjaturtles! ( Ich weiß,sind keine Schildkröten,aber ähnlichkeiten besitzten sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Raheema (18. April 2009)

Willy ( der tötet die raten in dalaran immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Mikroflame (18. April 2009)

Schöne anspielung ^^

Simpsons


----------



## Raheema (18. April 2009)

Homer


----------



## Huntermoon (18. April 2009)

Dougnuts


----------



## Mikroflame (18. April 2009)

doooh!


----------



## Huntermoon (18. April 2009)

N_e_in


----------



## Raheema (18. April 2009)

geiler spruchen


----------



## Huntermoon (18. April 2009)

Nein ich habe Keine Altzheimer!!!
Was habe ich grade gesagt?


----------



## Mikroflame (18. April 2009)

Aip Simpson


----------



## Huntermoon (18. April 2009)

Abraham


----------



## Raheema (18. April 2009)

Ausländer( nein ich habe nichts gegen sie)!


----------



## Mikroflame (18. April 2009)

Rasissten


----------



## Raheema (18. April 2009)

blöd


----------



## Huntermoon (18. April 2009)

DUMM


----------



## Raheema (18. April 2009)

lustig


----------



## Mikroflame (18. April 2009)

Wirtschafftskriese

Edit : Gehört zu Hunter´s.Nicht,dass es zu missverständnissen kommt,weil ich angeblich über die Wirtschafftskriese lache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (18. April 2009)

aso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




geld


----------



## Mikroflame (19. April 2009)

Lotto


----------



## Mikroflame (19. April 2009)

Lotto


----------



## Mikroflame (19. April 2009)

lotto

edit : buffedlag ;(


----------



## Raheema (19. April 2009)

3x post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


glück


----------



## Mikroflame (19. April 2009)

Wie gesagt,buffed hatte gerade derbe bei mir gelaggt ;(
Deine Katze fande ich besser ^^

Pech


----------



## Raheema (19. April 2009)

brennendes pech 


ja mal gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (19. April 2009)

Tripplepost
Mist, zu langsam^^


Schmelzendes Glück


----------



## Raheema (19. April 2009)

das hat nichts mit meine wort zutun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (19. April 2009)

Ist ja gut.

double post (Ist mein Wort)


----------



## Huntermoon (19. April 2009)

Z uoft geklickt


----------



## Mikroflame (19. April 2009)

Leerzeichen falsch gesetzt.


----------



## Raheema (19. April 2009)

tastatur kaputt


----------



## Huntermoon (19. April 2009)

Garnicht


----------



## Vervane (19. April 2009)

doch


----------



## Mikroflame (19. April 2009)

dooh!


----------



## Raheema (19. April 2009)

Fies


----------



## Mikroflame (19. April 2009)

manchmal


----------



## Huntermoon (19. April 2009)

fiese möpp


----------



## Mikroflame (19. April 2009)

Mobs


----------



## Raheema (19. April 2009)

Möbse


----------



## Mikroflame (19. April 2009)

usk 18

Nunja,bin mal off.Bye


----------



## Raheema (19. April 2009)

jo bb war lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ist blöd


----------



## Veleron345 (19. April 2009)

killerspiele >.>


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

amoklauf^^


----------



## Veleron345 (19. April 2009)

erfurt ? : (


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

unbekannte stadt (dorf?) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. April 2009)

Karte


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

DFB-Halbfinalspiel *schonganzaufgeregtist*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. April 2009)

Lieblingssport


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

Matratze^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. April 2009)

Bettnässer ;D (wegen nichtlustig.de^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

LoooooooooooooooooooooL *lachweg*

Windel


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. April 2009)

Fetisch o.O


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

getragene Unterhosen^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. April 2009)

Rüschen^^


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

Bluse


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. April 2009)

Vorspiel


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

Schmusen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. April 2009)

Zärtlichkeit


----------



## Veleron345 (19. April 2009)

liebe


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

herzklopfen


----------



## Veleron345 (19. April 2009)

beipass?


----------



## leorc (19. April 2009)

Operation


----------



## villain (19. April 2009)

wach bleiben (habe gestern "awake" gesehen)


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

Red Bull^^


----------



## Tabuno (19. April 2009)

Energydrink


----------



## Mikroflame (19. April 2009)

Haha,hab gerade im Wortspiel Energydrink genommen^^

Kafee


----------



## villain (19. April 2009)

schwarz


----------



## Tabuno (19. April 2009)

Hautfarbe
OFFTOPIC: @ villain du hast mich grad angegriffen und ich hab dich geownt muhahaha, leider klappt ja der link net mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und bei dir schon so ungerecht !


----------



## villain (19. April 2009)

egal

(offtopic: du bist also tebbi?  auch egal...passiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 btw: wieso klappt der link nicht mehr und wieso ungerecht?)


----------



## Tabuno (19. April 2009)

Browser

(jep i bin der tebbi xD, weil bei mir der link seit der einführung des filters net mehr gefunzt hat, hab ihn jetzt rausgenommen)


----------



## villain (19. April 2009)

nicht egal - firefox ftw!

(btw: als lvl 1 gegen den hier: the.pozzi ist ungerecht - such den mal auf der seite)


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (19. April 2009)

ansichtssache


----------



## Anduris (19. April 2009)

Bewusstsein


----------



## villain (19. April 2009)

Drogen


----------



## Vervane (19. April 2009)

Spaß


----------



## leorc (19. April 2009)

Freizeit


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

Hobbies


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. April 2009)

Sport


----------



## Nimmue (20. April 2009)

Fußball 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. April 2009)

FiFa09


----------



## Nimmue (20. April 2009)

PS3


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. April 2009)

besser als Wii


----------



## Nimmue (20. April 2009)

rumzappeln


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. April 2009)

Nervig


----------



## Anduris (20. April 2009)

früh aufstehen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. April 2009)

Kaffee (Auf nüchternen Magen ganz besonders gut >.<)


----------



## Nimmue (20. April 2009)

Bäääähhh


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. April 2009)

Tzzzzz


----------



## Nimmue (20. April 2009)

Schlaf


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. April 2009)

Schnarchen


----------



## Nimmue (20. April 2009)

Hauen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. April 2009)

Verprügeln


----------



## leorc (20. April 2009)

blaues Auge


----------



## Nimmue (20. April 2009)

Steak


----------



## leorc (20. April 2009)

Hunger


----------



## Vanier (20. April 2009)

Durst


----------



## Vanier (20. April 2009)

Doppelpost


----------



## Nimmue (20. April 2009)

Ich wollte schon schreiben, dass mir zu Doppelpost nix einfällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trinken


----------



## Anduris (20. April 2009)

suffeln


----------



## Nimmue (20. April 2009)

Schlangenlinien


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (21. April 2009)

verkehrssicherheit


----------



## leorc (21. April 2009)

Polizist


----------



## villain (21. April 2009)

traumjob


----------



## mookuh (21. April 2009)

Arbeit


----------



## leorc (21. April 2009)

Ora et labora


----------



## Rhokan (21. April 2009)

???


----------



## mookuh (21. April 2009)

!!!


----------



## Nimmue (21. April 2009)

o.O


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. April 2009)

What the fuck?


----------



## Vervane (22. April 2009)

Penis


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (22. April 2009)

kondom


----------



## Skatero (22. April 2009)

Gummi


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (22. April 2009)

band


----------



## Skatero (22. April 2009)

spicken


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (22. April 2009)

klassenarbeit


----------



## Skatero (22. April 2009)

Langeweile


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (22. April 2009)

hobbys


----------



## Skatero (22. April 2009)

gamen


----------



## leorc (22. April 2009)

Computer


----------



## mookuh (22. April 2009)

internet


----------



## Huntermoon (22. April 2009)

Buffed.de


----------



## Anduris (22. April 2009)

Forum


----------



## Preachergirl (23. April 2009)

Benutzer


----------



## Dracun (23. April 2009)

...name 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (23. April 2009)

sympathisant


----------



## Anduris (23. April 2009)

Sympathisch


----------



## Raheema (24. April 2009)

Humor


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

Comedy Show


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (24. April 2009)

fernsehn


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

talkshows o.O


----------



## breakingb (24. April 2009)

!!!
Vera am mittag^^


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (24. April 2009)

fernbedienung


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

hmpf... editiert doch ned soviel DDD

leere batterie


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (24. April 2009)

wechseln


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

unterhose 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (24. April 2009)

boxers


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

sexy


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (24. April 2009)

dessous


----------



## breakingb (24. April 2009)

Dessouekleidungsstückfachgeschäftsabteilungsleitermaus (im Sinne vom Tier)


----------



## villain (25. April 2009)

blond


----------



## Nimmue (25. April 2009)

blauäugig


----------



## villain (25. April 2009)

meine verlobte


----------



## Raheema (25. April 2009)

Sweet


----------



## villain (25. April 2009)

*träumt vor sich hin*


----------



## Nimmue (25. April 2009)

sonne und strand


----------



## villain (25. April 2009)

urlaub


----------



## Raheema (25. April 2009)

holand


----------



## Nimmue (25. April 2009)

wohnwagen


----------



## Raheema (25. April 2009)

campen


----------



## Nimmue (25. April 2009)

lagerfeuer


----------



## Raheema (25. April 2009)

bratwurst


----------



## Anduris (25. April 2009)

Grillen


----------



## breakingb (25. April 2009)

Zirpgeräusche


----------



## mookuh (25. April 2009)

nervig


----------



## leorc (25. April 2009)

Hausaufgaben


----------



## Nimmue (25. April 2009)

Vergessen^^


----------



## Anduris (25. April 2009)

forgot


----------



## Skatero (25. April 2009)

Englisch


----------



## Nimmue (25. April 2009)

sprache


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (25. April 2009)

fremd (wegen fremdsprache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## leorc (25. April 2009)

Alien


----------



## Nimmue (25. April 2009)

predator


----------



## Vervane (26. April 2009)

Unsichtbar


----------



## Anduris (26. April 2009)

stealth


----------



## Falathrim (26. April 2009)

OVER 9000!


----------



## Kronas (26. April 2009)

crit


----------



## Nimmue (26. April 2009)

dmggeile


----------



## Anduris (26. April 2009)

dps


----------



## Soldier206 (26. April 2009)

WotLK


----------



## Skatero (26. April 2009)

schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldier206 (26. April 2009)

(gute antwort^^)

krank


----------



## Nimmue (26. April 2009)

fieber


----------



## leorc (26. April 2009)

thermometer


----------



## Nimmue (26. April 2009)

popo


----------



## leorc (26. April 2009)

Teletubby (oder hiess der nur Po?)


----------



## Nimmue (26. April 2009)

der hieß nur po und hatte nen kreis aufm kopf *G*

nochma


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (26. April 2009)

kleine kinder


----------



## Nimmue (26. April 2009)

geschrei


----------



## leorc (26. April 2009)

Tokio Hotel-Konzert (naja eher Gekreische)


----------



## Spectrales (26. April 2009)

Death Metal

(Bezieht sich auf Geschrei, aber egal, das passt auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Soldier206 (26. April 2009)

gegrunze


----------



## leorc (26. April 2009)

Schweine


----------



## Skatero (27. April 2009)

Eine Frechheit. Schon im 2. Post nach Death Metal "Schweine" zu schreiben.

Bauernhof


----------



## sympathisant (27. April 2009)

fleisch


----------



## Nimmue (27. April 2009)

Ihhh ^^


----------



## Dracun (27. April 2009)

Frauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (bezogen auf das IIH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Nimmue (27. April 2009)

o.O

zicken


----------



## leorc (27. April 2009)

Ziegenkäse


----------



## mariecurie (27. April 2009)

Griechenland


----------



## Dracun (27. April 2009)

Sirtakimann


----------



## Anduris (27. April 2009)

Siritaki

ka is mir einfach sofort eingefallen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (28. April 2009)

wtf


ich weiß eben nicht, was es ist^^


----------



## Nimmue (28. April 2009)

abkürzungen


----------



## leorc (28. April 2009)

französisch (hab immer das gefühl die lieben die dinger....und noch lieber drehen sie die einfach mal um: aus NATO mach OTAN)


----------



## villain (28. April 2009)

küsse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (29. April 2009)

Schmatzer


----------



## Preachergirl (29. April 2009)

Essen    (ich hasse es wenn jemand beim essen schmatzt *örgs*)


----------



## sympathisant (29. April 2009)

sushi


----------



## Redryujin (29. April 2009)

Fisch


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

meer


----------



## Redryujin (29. April 2009)

Salz


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

nudeln


----------



## Night falls (29. April 2009)

Phallussymbol


----------



## Redryujin (29. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Phallussymbol




Duden 

(kenne das Wort nicht musste deswegen einen Duden holen)


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

verstaubtes buch


----------



## Redryujin (29. April 2009)

Foliant


----------



## Rhokan (29. April 2009)

Toller Drop in wc3


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

glück


----------



## Redryujin (29. April 2009)

Lottojackpot geknackt


----------



## leorc (29. April 2009)

Geld


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

börse


----------



## Anduris (29. April 2009)

Börsencrash


----------



## Soldier206 (29. April 2009)

Krise


----------



## sTereoType (29. April 2009)

Crysis: Warhead


----------



## Redryujin (29. April 2009)

Game


----------



## Raheema (29. April 2009)

spiel


----------



## Soldier206 (29. April 2009)

Saw


----------



## Raheema (29. April 2009)

Gruselig


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

unter der bettdecke


----------



## Raheema (29. April 2009)

Lesen


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

spannend


----------



## Der Opus (29. April 2009)

Aktion


----------



## leorc (29. April 2009)

Film


----------



## Der Opus (29. April 2009)

Kino


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

popcorn


----------



## Der Opus (29. April 2009)

mais


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

mexico


----------



## Der Opus (29. April 2009)

scharf


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

ich ^^


----------



## Der Opus (29. April 2009)

du


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

er


----------



## Der Opus (29. April 2009)

sie / es usw.


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

personalpronomen


----------



## Redryujin (29. April 2009)

Grammatik


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

kann kaum einer^^


----------



## Redryujin (29. April 2009)

Meinung


----------



## Tade (30. April 2009)

Freiheit


----------



## HGVermillion (30. April 2009)

Wind


----------



## Redryujin (30. April 2009)

Tornado


----------



## Nimmue (30. April 2009)

doofer film


----------



## Redryujin (30. April 2009)

Schauspieler


----------



## Nimmue (30. April 2009)

mel gibson


----------



## Redryujin (30. April 2009)

Mensch


----------



## Tade (30. April 2009)

Humanoide Lebensform


----------



## Redryujin (30. April 2009)

Biologieunterricht


----------



## Nimmue (30. April 2009)

schwänzen^^


----------



## SicknesZ (30. April 2009)

Athest


----------



## Nimmue (30. April 2009)

simulant


----------



## Redryujin (30. April 2009)

Adjektiv


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. April 2009)

Grammatik


----------



## Anduris (30. April 2009)

Deutsch


----------



## Nimmue (30. April 2009)

schwarz-rot-gold


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. April 2009)

Farben


----------



## Nimmue (30. April 2009)

Malen


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (30. April 2009)

Tabletop-Spiele


----------



## Golfyarmani (30. April 2009)

Spaß


----------



## Nimmue (30. April 2009)

spiele


----------



## Redryujin (30. April 2009)

Der Herr der Ringe online^^


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (30. April 2009)

Ring


----------



## Der Opus (30. April 2009)

soll kostenlos


----------



## Redryujin (30. April 2009)

Geschenk

(ist immer kostenlos)


----------



## Gizmondo (30. April 2009)

weihnachten!


----------



## Der Opus (30. April 2009)

Dezember


----------



## leorc (30. April 2009)

Nikolaus


----------



## Der Opus (30. April 2009)

fett, rot und erfunden


----------



## Redryujin (30. April 2009)

Fantasiegestalt


----------



## Der Opus (30. April 2009)

Fantasy Romane


----------



## leorc (30. April 2009)

Der Herr der Ringe


----------



## Der Opus (30. April 2009)

Tolkien


----------



## leorc (30. April 2009)

Südafrika


----------



## Der Opus (30. April 2009)

europa


----------



## Gizmondo (30. April 2009)

vereint


----------



## Der Opus (30. April 2009)

Verein


----------



## Redryujin (30. April 2009)

Fußball


----------



## Der Opus (30. April 2009)

HSV


----------



## Redryujin (30. April 2009)

Buchstaben


----------



## Nimmue (30. April 2009)

Der schrieb:


> HSV


ned dein ernst??? :O



Redryujin schrieb:


> Buchstaben


Alphabet


----------



## Redryujin (30. April 2009)

Selbstlaute

(sind a e i o u ) gemeint


----------



## Der Opus (30. April 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> ned dein ernst??? :O
> 
> 
> Alphabet


Ich wohne nahe Hambug, deshalb ist es mir auf die schnelle eingefallen ^^



Redryujin schrieb:


> Selbstlaute
> 
> (sind a e i o u ) gemeint



Deutsch Unterricht


----------



## Redryujin (30. April 2009)

Note 5 in Deutsch beim Zeugnis


----------



## Nimmue (30. April 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Ich wohne nahe Hambug, deshalb ist es mir auf die schnelle eingefallen ^^


ich bin gebürtuge hamburgerin und ich würd die drei buchstaben ned ma in den mund nehmen^^



durchfallen


----------



## Redryujin (30. April 2009)

Stress mit Mutti und Vati


----------



## Nimmue (30. April 2009)

ausreißen


----------



## Redryujin (30. April 2009)

Heim


----------



## Anduris (1. Mai 2009)

Eigenheim


----------



## Der Opus (1. Mai 2009)

Zimmer


----------



## Nimmue (1. Mai 2009)

klein


----------



## Anduris (1. Mai 2009)

Kleen


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (1. Mai 2009)

groß


----------



## Anduris (1. Mai 2009)

big


----------



## Redryujin (1. Mai 2009)

Fett


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (1. Mai 2009)

abnehmen


----------



## Redryujin (1. Mai 2009)

Magersucht


----------



## Soldier206 (1. Mai 2009)

*kotz*


----------



## Nimmue (1. Mai 2009)

stinken


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (1. Mai 2009)

schweiß


----------



## Redryujin (1. Mai 2009)

chemische Zusammensetzung


----------



## leorc (2. Mai 2009)

Alkohol (hmm wohl ein oder zwei gläschen zuviel heute abend davon gehabt....)


----------



## Anduris (2. Mai 2009)

leorc schrieb:


> Alkohol (hmm wohl ein oder zwei gläschen zuviel heute abend davon gehabt....)


wo warste? bin auch grad erst heim gekommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Partiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## leorc (2. Mai 2009)

Mädels

(ach hab mit den kumpels einfach das ein oder andere gläschen gehoben und das verlängerte wochenende gefeiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Der Opus (2. Mai 2009)

Jungs


----------



## Redryujin (2. Mai 2009)

Flirten


----------



## Vervane (2. Mai 2009)

Love Chat


----------



## Redryujin (2. Mai 2009)

Liebe


----------



## leorc (2. Mai 2009)

Magen


----------



## Nimmue (2. Mai 2009)

leer


----------



## Anduris (2. Mai 2009)

out of mana xD


----------



## Nimmue (2. Mai 2009)

anregen


----------



## leorc (2. Mai 2009)

Druide


----------



## Nimmue (2. Mai 2009)

baum


----------



## Redryujin (3. Mai 2009)

Kirsche


----------



## Nimmue (3. Mai 2009)

kirschkernspucken


----------



## Redryujin (3. Mai 2009)

Eckel


----------



## Tardok (3. Mai 2009)

Rechtschreibung


----------



## Nimmue (3. Mai 2009)

flames


----------



## Skatero (3. Mai 2009)

In Flames


----------



## Nimmue (3. Mai 2009)

geil^^


----------



## Das Affenmensch (3. Mai 2009)

Frauen


----------



## Redryujin (3. Mai 2009)

Kaffeeklatsch


----------



## Das Affenmensch (3. Mai 2009)

Blabla


----------



## Redryujin (3. Mai 2009)

tratschen


----------



## leorc (3. Mai 2009)

lästern


----------



## Nimmue (3. Mai 2009)

frauen (oder eher mädchen?)^^


----------



## Das Affenmensch (3. Mai 2009)

Kaffeeklatsch


----------



## Anduris (3. Mai 2009)

weiber


----------



## Das Affenmensch (3. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> weiber



Wir drehen uns im Kreis.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (3. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> weiber



einkaufswahn


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Mai 2009)

Schuhe o.O


----------



## Nimmue (3. Mai 2009)

turnen

huhuuuu tonk /hug^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Mai 2009)

Sport

Möp! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (3. Mai 2009)

fußball


----------



## Nimmue (3. Mai 2009)

hammer stimmung^^


----------



## Das Affenmensch (3. Mai 2009)

Party


----------



## Redryujin (3. Mai 2009)

Alkohol


----------



## leorc (3. Mai 2009)

Autounfall


----------



## steakpfanne (3. Mai 2009)

Baum


----------



## Redryujin (3. Mai 2009)

Birke


----------



## Tade (3. Mai 2009)

Trauerweide


----------



## Redryujin (3. Mai 2009)

Buche


----------



## leorc (3. Mai 2009)

Brennholz


----------



## Redryujin (3. Mai 2009)

Feuer


----------



## villain (3. Mai 2009)

marshmallows


----------



## Redryujin (3. Mai 2009)

Campen

(das hatte ich früher so geliebt)


----------



## Anduris (4. Mai 2009)

Zelt


----------



## Vanier (4. Mai 2009)

Wohnmobil


----------



## Redryujin (4. Mai 2009)

Fahrzeug


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (4. Mai 2009)

auto


----------



## Redryujin (4. Mai 2009)

Roller


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (4. Mai 2009)

motorrad


----------



## Redryujin (4. Mai 2009)

Mopped


----------



## leorc (4. Mai 2009)

Motor


----------



## Anduris (4. Mai 2009)

benzin


----------



## Gizmondo (4. Mai 2009)

teuer


----------



## Vervane (4. Mai 2009)

Kinder


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2009)

bestanderhaltungsniveau


----------



## Redryujin (4. Mai 2009)

Fremdwort


----------



## Skatero (4. Mai 2009)

duden


----------



## Redryujin (4. Mai 2009)

Buch


----------



## Soldier206 (4. Mai 2009)

lesen


----------



## Skatero (4. Mai 2009)

Mangas


----------



## Redryujin (4. Mai 2009)

Naruto

(das ist ein Manga)


----------



## leorc (4. Mai 2009)

Japan (hab keine ahnung was das ist, aber hört sich nach manga an und damit verbinde ich halt japan)


----------



## Night falls (5. Mai 2009)

Niger


----------



## Rodney (5. Mai 2009)

Rhein


----------



## sympathisant (5. Mai 2009)

raus


----------



## Rodney (5. Mai 2009)

FC Köln


----------



## Landsknecht (5. Mai 2009)

Dom


----------



## Rodney (5. Mai 2009)

Sieben Tage brennt der kölner Dom, sieben Tage brennt der kölner Dom, dann gibt's da keine Ziegen mehr...


----------



## sympathisant (5. Mai 2009)

kölner haie


----------



## Rodney (5. Mai 2009)

Nürnberg Ice Tigers


----------



## Skatero (5. Mai 2009)

langweilig


----------



## Rodney (5. Mai 2009)

Cottbus


----------



## Anduris (5. Mai 2009)

Energie Cottbus


----------



## Rodney (5. Mai 2009)

34. Spieltag Auswärts


----------



## leorc (5. Mai 2009)

Bundesliga


----------



## Mikroflame (5. Mai 2009)

Absteiger


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (5. Mai 2009)

tabelle


----------



## Golfyarmani (5. Mai 2009)

Exel


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (5. Mai 2009)

programm


----------



## Mikroflame (5. Mai 2009)

OPen office


----------



## Mikroflame (5. Mai 2009)

OPen office


----------



## lucifermaycry (5. Mai 2009)

Word.


----------



## Soldier206 (5. Mai 2009)

Drecksprogramm


----------



## Skatero (5. Mai 2009)

(word ein Drecksporgramm?)

schlecht


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (5. Mai 2009)

gut


----------



## Anduris (5. Mai 2009)

guter^^^^^^


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (5. Mai 2009)

komperativ
(und dann noch der falsche^^)


----------



## leorc (5. Mai 2009)

grammatik


----------



## mookuh (5. Mai 2009)

Deutsch


----------



## Nimmue (5. Mai 2009)

hatten wir das ned schon tausend ma...

sprache


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Mai 2009)

Gebrabbel


----------



## Nimmue (6. Mai 2009)

baby


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Mai 2009)

Nervtötend


----------



## Nimmue (6. Mai 2009)

schlager


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Mai 2009)

Horror


----------



## Nimmue (6. Mai 2009)

blut


----------



## Night falls (6. Mai 2009)

Blackula


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

Legende


----------



## lucifermaycry (6. Mai 2009)

Chuck Noris


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

schwach   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucifermaycry (6. Mai 2009)

Börse


----------



## Nimmue (6. Mai 2009)

Crash


----------



## lucifermaycry (6. Mai 2009)

Finanzkrise


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

Bank


----------



## lucifermaycry (6. Mai 2009)

Hypo


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

Sparkasse


----------



## Anduris (6. Mai 2009)

Bankautomat


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

Geld


----------



## lucifermaycry (6. Mai 2009)

Autos


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

Verkehr


----------



## lucifermaycry (6. Mai 2009)

Transit


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

Schienen


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (6. Mai 2009)

bahnhof


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

Menschenmenge


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (6. Mai 2009)

massenpanik


----------



## löööy (6. Mai 2009)

banküberfall!


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (6. Mai 2009)

videoüberwachung


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

Videokamera


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (6. Mai 2009)

clips


----------



## lucifermaycry (6. Mai 2009)

youtube


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (6. Mai 2009)

internet


----------



## lucifermaycry (6. Mai 2009)

lebenswichtig^^


----------



## Mini Vaati (6. Mai 2009)

atmen


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (6. Mai 2009)

sauerstoff


----------



## Mini Vaati (6. Mai 2009)

h2o


----------



## löööy (6. Mai 2009)

luftballon


----------



## Mini Vaati (6. Mai 2009)

platzen


----------



## lucifermaycry (6. Mai 2009)

buum


----------



## Mini Vaati (6. Mai 2009)

atombombe


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

Weltuntergang


----------



## Mini Vaati (6. Mai 2009)

EAV


----------



## Mini Vaati (6. Mai 2009)

sorry,doppelpost


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

Buchstaben


----------



## Mini Vaati (6. Mai 2009)

schule


----------



## löööy (6. Mai 2009)

lehrer


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

Ferien


----------



## Mini Vaati (6. Mai 2009)

Kiddis


----------



## löööy (6. Mai 2009)

Urlaub


----------



## Mini Vaati (6. Mai 2009)

reinfall?


----------



## Mini Vaati (6. Mai 2009)

schitt,nicht schon wieder...


----------



## Anduris (6. Mai 2009)

cut cut cut cut cut cut


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

Filmset ( bezieht sich auf schnitt) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mini Vaati (6. Mai 2009)

schlechte filme


----------



## Mini Vaati (6. Mai 2009)

mano,das ist so ätzend....


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

Gute Zeiten schlechte Zeiten


----------



## Mini Vaati (6. Mai 2009)

der wein von mykonos(fragt mich nicht,warum)


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

Betrunken


----------



## Mini Vaati (6. Mai 2009)

trunkenbold


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

Randalieren


----------



## Mini Vaati (6. Mai 2009)

kneipenschlägereien


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

Verletzte


----------



## Mini Vaati (6. Mai 2009)

Spitalo Fatalo


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

Sprache


----------



## Mini Vaati (6. Mai 2009)

telefon


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

Verbindung


----------



## Mini Vaati (6. Mai 2009)

antarktis


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

Eis


----------



## Mini Vaati (6. Mai 2009)

schnee


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

Kälte


----------



## Mini Vaati (6. Mai 2009)

kühlschrank


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

Nahrung


----------



## Mini Vaati (6. Mai 2009)

schnappsbrennerei


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Alkohol


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

Rum


----------



## Mini Vaati (6. Mai 2009)

trunkenbolde


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

Alkoholvergiftung


----------



## Mini Vaati (6. Mai 2009)

gehirnschäden


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

Gehirnzellen


----------



## Anduris (6. Mai 2009)

jede Menge


----------



## Mini Vaati (6. Mai 2009)

B Ö S E


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

Teufel


----------



## Mini Vaati (6. Mai 2009)

himmel=hölle


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

Engel


----------



## Anduris (6. Mai 2009)

Gabriel


----------



## Mini Vaati (6. Mai 2009)

jesus


----------



## Anduris (6. Mai 2009)

Kreuz


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

Kirche


----------



## Mini Vaati (6. Mai 2009)

kathedrahle


----------



## lucifermaycry (6. Mai 2009)

Devil May Cry^^


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

Bischof

Was ist los geht euch schon die puste aus^^


----------



## lucifermaycry (6. Mai 2009)

Hut^^


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

Kopfbedeckung


----------



## Mini Vaati (6. Mai 2009)

regen


----------



## Anduris (6. Mai 2009)

Cow boy

übertreibt ned jungs iwe schnell ihr seid. xD


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

Sturm


----------



## Mini Vaati (6. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Cow boy
> 
> übertreibt ned jungs iwe schnell ihr seid. xD


ich schummel mich gerade durch französich vokabelheft(ok,nicht schummeln,aber irgentsowas,ich schummel nich),deswegen bin ich gerade ein bissl langsam

taifun


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

Millionenschäden

Ich spiel noch neben her hdro^^


----------



## Mini Vaati (6. Mai 2009)

politik


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

Gesetze


----------



## Anduris (6. Mai 2009)

schlecht in Deutschland


----------



## Mini Vaati (6. Mai 2009)

moslimische virtel in berlin


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

Weltwirtschaftskrise

bitte schneller posten^^


----------



## Mini Vaati (6. Mai 2009)

die russen kommen


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

Ausländer


----------



## Mini Vaati (6. Mai 2009)

ausländer anteil 94%


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Lüge


----------



## Mini Vaati (6. Mai 2009)

schummeln

das muss schneller gehen^^


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

Rot werden


----------



## Mini Vaati (6. Mai 2009)

liebe


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Paar


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

Küssen

Vergesst das Wortspiel nicht


----------



## Mini Vaati (6. Mai 2009)

ehe

das muss viel schneller kommen^^


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

Ehevertrag


----------



## Mini Vaati (6. Mai 2009)

scheidung


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

Ehestreit

da ist ja meine Oma noch schneller mit posten^^


----------



## Mini Vaati (6. Mai 2009)

teuer

schluss für heute,gue nacht


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

Champanier


----------



## Mikroflame (6. Mai 2009)

Champignon


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (6. Mai 2009)

Champignonrhamsauce (Putengeschnetzeltes mit besagter Sauce ... mein Lieblingsessen bei meinem Lieblings Restaurante *g*)


----------



## Redryujin (7. Mai 2009)

Restaurant


----------



## lucifermaycry (7. Mai 2009)

Futter


----------



## sympathisant (7. Mai 2009)

steak (english)


----------



## Lisii (7. Mai 2009)

Blutig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (7. Mai 2009)

Vampir


----------



## shadow24 (7. Mai 2009)

Blade


----------



## leorc (7. Mai 2009)

Klinge


----------



## Skatero (7. Mai 2009)

Samurai


----------



## steakpfanne (7. Mai 2009)

Asien


----------



## Skatero (7. Mai 2009)

China


----------



## Mikroflame (7. Mai 2009)

Gelb


----------



## lucifermaycry (7. Mai 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> worldbashor! Ich habe seine WAR Themen aus Überzeugung verfolgt.Wurde der eigendlich gebannt?^^
> 
> 10/10



Sonne


----------



## löööy (7. Mai 2009)

Universum


----------



## lucifermaycry (7. Mai 2009)

Groß^^


----------



## mirror-egg (7. Mai 2009)

Aliens


----------



## lucifermaycry (7. Mai 2009)

Planeten


----------



## Bexor (7. Mai 2009)

Universum


----------



## lucifermaycry (7. Mai 2009)

Leere


----------



## Mikroflame (7. Mai 2009)

Kristall der Leere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucifermaycry (7. Mai 2009)

RPGs xD


----------



## mastergamer (7. Mai 2009)

The Elder Scrolls ^^


----------



## leorc (7. Mai 2009)

Games


----------



## Redryujin (7. Mai 2009)

Tomb Raider


----------



## Bexor (7. Mai 2009)

Lara Croft


----------



## mookuh (7. Mai 2009)

Spielfilm


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (7. Mai 2009)

angelina jolie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (7. Mai 2009)

Brangelina


----------



## lucifermaycry (7. Mai 2009)

Paar


----------



## Soldier206 (7. Mai 2009)

schuhe


----------



## Redryujin (7. Mai 2009)

Shoppen


----------



## Lisii (8. Mai 2009)

Geld!


----------



## lucifermaycry (8. Mai 2009)

Gold


----------



## Lisii (8. Mai 2009)

Tresor


----------



## lucifermaycry (8. Mai 2009)

Sicherheit


----------



## Lisii (8. Mai 2009)

Polizei


----------



## lucifermaycry (8. Mai 2009)

Schlagstock


----------



## Lisii (8. Mai 2009)

Schmerzen


----------



## Redryujin (8. Mai 2009)

Schmerztabletten


----------



## Lisii (8. Mai 2009)

Apotheke


----------



## Redryujin (8. Mai 2009)

Arzt


----------



## Lisii (8. Mai 2009)

Kittel


----------



## lucifermaycry (8. Mai 2009)

Weiß


----------



## Lisii (8. Mai 2009)

Schwarz


----------



## lucifermaycry (8. Mai 2009)

Farben


----------



## Lisii (8. Mai 2009)

Regenbogen


----------



## lucifermaycry (8. Mai 2009)

Schatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisii (8. Mai 2009)

Freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucifermaycry (8. Mai 2009)

Traumschif surprise xD


----------



## Lisii (8. Mai 2009)

Bully!!!!


----------



## lucifermaycry (8. Mai 2009)

Schuh des Manitu


----------



## Lisii (8. Mai 2009)

Klappstuhl!


----------



## lucifermaycry (8. Mai 2009)

Sitz


----------



## Lisii (8. Mai 2009)

Popo


----------



## lucifermaycry (8. Mai 2009)

Fahrgestell


----------



## Lisii (8. Mai 2009)

Zweideutiges, nicht erwähnenswertes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... Auto


----------



## leorc (8. Mai 2009)

Unfall


----------



## Lisii (8. Mai 2009)

Reparatur


----------



## Anduris (8. Mai 2009)

repair exe.


----------



## villain (8. Mai 2009)

WoW


----------



## Lisii (8. Mai 2009)

Hunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leorc (8. Mai 2009)

Wild


----------



## Anduris (8. Mai 2009)

Wildwuchs


----------



## Lisii (8. Mai 2009)

Pflanzen


----------



## lucifermaycry (8. Mai 2009)

Sonnenblumen


----------



## Anduris (8. Mai 2009)

Sonnflora


----------



## Mikroflame (8. Mai 2009)

Magendarm

Nein,ich weiß nicht wie ich die überleitung gefunden hab. Mir kam Sonnflora bloß bekannt in diesem Bereich vor.


----------



## Anduris (8. Mai 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Magendarm
> 
> Nein,ich weiß nicht wie ich die überleitung gefunden hab. Mir kam Sonnflora bloß bekannt in diesem Bereich vor.


vllt. von Darmflora? wegen dem flora? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sonnflora ist ein Pokémon^^

Grippe


----------



## lucifermaycry (8. Mai 2009)

Fieber


----------



## Anduris (8. Mai 2009)

Temperatur


----------



## Lisii (8. Mai 2009)

Hitze


----------



## Redryujin (8. Mai 2009)

Sommer


----------



## Anduris (8. Mai 2009)

beste Jahreszeit


----------



## lucifermaycry (8. Mai 2009)

Sonne


----------



## Vervane (8. Mai 2009)

Kernfusion


----------



## Mikroflame (8. Mai 2009)

Stimmt. Darfflora ^^


Zu Kernfusion : USA.


----------



## leorc (8. Mai 2009)

Obama


----------



## Mikroflame (8. Mai 2009)

Hussein


----------



## HGVermillion (8. Mai 2009)

Alter Mann mit kurzem Bart


----------



## OberstMustang (8. Mai 2009)

Stalin


----------



## Anduris (9. Mai 2009)

Diktator


----------



## Lisii (9. Mai 2009)

2. Weltkrieg


----------



## Raheema (9. Mai 2009)

Kacke


----------



## Redryujin (9. Mai 2009)

Tod


----------



## Lisii (9. Mai 2009)

Leben


----------



## lucifermaycry (9. Mai 2009)

Gesundheit


----------



## leorc (9. Mai 2009)

Niessen


----------



## Kronas (9. Mai 2009)

namentlich


----------



## Anduris (9. Mai 2009)

Name


----------



## Lisii (9. Mai 2009)

Doof


----------



## leorc (9. Mai 2009)

Dick


----------



## lucifermaycry (9. Mai 2009)

Rainer Calmund


----------



## Redryujin (9. Mai 2009)

Fett


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Mai 2009)

Widerlich


----------



## Anduris (9. Mai 2009)

Eiterpickel


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (10. Mai 2009)

teenager


----------



## Nimmue (10. Mai 2009)

Schöne Zeit


----------



## Redryujin (10. Mai 2009)

Freiheit


----------



## Gfiti (10. Mai 2009)

Statue


----------



## Redryujin (10. Mai 2009)

New York


----------



## Gfiti (10. Mai 2009)

Skyline


----------



## leorc (10. Mai 2009)

Wolkenkratzer


----------



## Redryujin (10. Mai 2009)

World Trade Center


----------



## Gfiti (10. Mai 2009)

Handel


----------



## Mikroflame (10. Mai 2009)

die "WTS/WTB" Spamer


----------



## Redryujin (10. Mai 2009)

Werbung (bezieh mich mal auf Spammer)


----------



## lucifermaycry (10. Mai 2009)

Mc Donalds^^
(macht gute Werbung xD)


----------



## Redryujin (10. Mai 2009)

Fast Food


----------



## lucifermaycry (10. Mai 2009)

Fett


----------



## Anduris (10. Mai 2009)

Körpergewicht


----------



## Redryujin (10. Mai 2009)

Freßsucht


----------



## leorc (10. Mai 2009)

(Alters-)Diabetes


----------



## lucifermaycry (10. Mai 2009)

Krankheit


----------



## Redryujin (10. Mai 2009)

Grippe


----------



## leorc (10. Mai 2009)

Schweine


----------



## Gramarye (10. Mai 2009)

Landwirtschaft


----------



## Redryujin (10. Mai 2009)

Bauer


----------



## Lisii (10. Mai 2009)

Alpenpizza


----------



## Redryujin (10. Mai 2009)

Käse


----------



## Lisii (10. Mai 2009)

Überbackenes


----------



## Redryujin (10. Mai 2009)

Gebratenes


----------



## Soldier206 (10. Mai 2009)

Fleisch


----------



## Skatero (10. Mai 2009)

Tier


----------



## Redryujin (10. Mai 2009)

Hund


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (10. Mai 2009)

katze


----------



## Redryujin (10. Mai 2009)

Maus


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (10. Mai 2009)

mausefalle


----------



## Redryujin (10. Mai 2009)

Bärenfalle


----------



## Anduris (10. Mai 2009)

Jäger


----------



## leorc (11. Mai 2009)

Wald


----------



## conan88 (11. Mai 2009)

waldbrand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (11. Mai 2009)

Feuerwehr


----------



## Gfiti (11. Mai 2009)

Wasser


----------



## Birk (11. Mai 2009)

Pinkeln


----------



## conan88 (11. Mai 2009)

Kacken


----------



## Birk (11. Mai 2009)

Druck


----------



## conan88 (11. Mai 2009)

nixeinfallendes


----------



## lucifermaycry (11. Mai 2009)

LoL was soll denn das bedeuten? Ich mach bei Druck weiter...

Physik^^


----------



## Redryujin (11. Mai 2009)

Experiment


----------



## Lisii (11. Mai 2009)

Explosion


----------



## Redryujin (11. Mai 2009)

Feuer


----------



## Anduris (11. Mai 2009)

heiß


----------



## Redryujin (11. Mai 2009)

Herd


----------



## cM2003 (11. Mai 2009)

Gas


----------



## Redryujin (11. Mai 2009)

Schnüffeln (manche schnüffeln ja das Zeug)


----------



## cM2003 (11. Mai 2009)

Nase (endlich mal vom Feuer etc. weggekommen -.-)


----------



## Anduris (11. Mai 2009)

Popel^^


----------



## cM2003 (11. Mai 2009)

EKELHAFT


----------



## Lisii (11. Mai 2009)

behaarte Achseln


----------



## Redryujin (11. Mai 2009)

Deo


----------



## leorc (11. Mai 2009)

Schweiß


----------



## conan88 (11. Mai 2009)

Gestank


----------



## Redryujin (11. Mai 2009)

Bauern


----------



## Lisii (11. Mai 2009)

Schweine


----------



## Redryujin (11. Mai 2009)

Kühe


----------



## leorc (11. Mai 2009)

Milch


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (11. Mai 2009)

Früh Morgens...


----------



## Redryujin (11. Mai 2009)

Frühstück


----------



## Anduris (11. Mai 2009)

Nutella


----------



## Medmius (12. Mai 2009)

Brot


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

Bäcker


----------



## Redryujin (12. Mai 2009)

Nussschnecken


----------



## Mikey111 (12. Mai 2009)

Vanillekrapfen


----------



## Redryujin (12. Mai 2009)

Haselnusstorte


----------



## Mikey111 (12. Mai 2009)

Schwarzwälder-Kirsch-Torte


----------



## Redryujin (12. Mai 2009)

Vanilietorte (hmm lecker)


----------



## lucifermaycry (12. Mai 2009)

Sacher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (12. Mai 2009)

Bisquitrolle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisii (12. Mai 2009)

Kalorien


----------



## Redryujin (12. Mai 2009)

Mozarttorte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (die hat kalorien)


----------



## Lisii (12. Mai 2009)

Komponist


----------



## Huntermoon (12. Mai 2009)

Musik (man, bin ich Kreativ^^)


----------



## Lisii (12. Mai 2009)

DIE kreativität in Person 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Radio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leorc (12. Mai 2009)

Welle


----------



## leorc (12. Mai 2009)

doppelpost sry


----------



## Redryujin (12. Mai 2009)

Meer


----------



## Lisii (12. Mai 2009)

Sommerurlaub!


----------



## villain (12. Mai 2009)

hab ich mir verdient


----------



## Redryujin (12. Mai 2009)

paar aufs maul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne Scherz.

meine Antwort ist.

Partner/in


----------



## Birk (13. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich es schreiben würde, würde es eh nur gelöscht werden, also denkt euch einfach das Wort das mit  G anfängt und mit r aufhört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(das kann jetzt alles mögliche sein, also kann es von den bösen Mods nicht gelöscht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## conan88 (13. Mai 2009)

Kondom


----------



## Birk (13. Mai 2009)

Gummi


----------



## David (13. Mai 2009)

Sex


----------



## Birk (13. Mai 2009)

Du denkst bei Plastik an S.. ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vergnügen


----------



## David (13. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Du denkst bei Plastik an S.. ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß bei deiner Suche nach dem nächsten Tripper.
Du scheinst ja nichts damit zu assoziieren. *fg*

Achterbahn


----------



## Redryujin (13. Mai 2009)

Kotzen


----------



## sympathisant (13. Mai 2009)

alkohol


----------



## Mikey111 (13. Mai 2009)

Hopfen


----------



## Redryujin (13. Mai 2009)

Droge


----------



## Mikey111 (13. Mai 2009)

Lord of the Weed


----------



## Brubanani (13. Mai 2009)

Gandalf


----------



## Xamthys (13. Mai 2009)

Ring


----------



## Redryujin (13. Mai 2009)

Macht über Mittelerde


----------



## jeef (13. Mai 2009)

Sauron


----------



## Anduris (13. Mai 2009)

König


----------



## Lisii (13. Mai 2009)

Märchenhochzeit auf einem Schloss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (13. Mai 2009)

Barbie


----------



## Medmius (13. Mai 2009)

Butter
(http://www.sflb.ch/_upload/gallery/folder_43/thumbsbig/Fiona_Barbie.jpg)


----------



## Soldier206 (13. Mai 2009)

muuuuuh


----------



## leorc (13. Mai 2009)

(oh fiona hefti war doch noch ne ganz niedliche Miss)

Kuh


----------



## Redryujin (13. Mai 2009)

Milch


----------



## Jothann (14. Mai 2009)

Weiß


----------



## Lisii (14. Mai 2009)

Krankenhaus


----------



## Aero_one (14. Mai 2009)

Keime


----------



## Lisii (14. Mai 2009)

Desinfektionsspray


----------



## Aero_one (14. Mai 2009)

Sagrotan


----------



## Lisii (14. Mai 2009)

Drogeriemarkt


----------



## Aero_one (14. Mai 2009)

Merkwürdige Gerüche ...


----------



## Lisii (14. Mai 2009)

Douglas


----------



## Redryujin (14. Mai 2009)

Parfüm


----------



## Lisii (14. Mai 2009)

Gucci 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (14. Mai 2009)

Bordsteinschwalben ^^


----------



## Lisii (14. Mai 2009)

billig


----------



## Aero_one (14. Mai 2009)

Aldi


----------



## Lisii (14. Mai 2009)

Lidl


----------



## Redryujin (14. Mai 2009)

Norma (der schlimmste Supermarkt von allen discontern)


----------



## Lisii (14. Mai 2009)

Kenn ich gar nicht.

Einkaufskarren


----------



## Aero_one (14. Mai 2009)

Berghang ^^


----------



## Lisii (14. Mai 2009)

Einkaufkarrenunfall


----------



## Aero_one (14. Mai 2009)

Krücken


----------



## Redryujin (14. Mai 2009)

Krankenhausaufenthalt


----------



## Aero_one (14. Mai 2009)

Blumen


----------



## Lisii (14. Mai 2009)

Vase


----------



## Aero_one (14. Mai 2009)

Scherben ...

Man ich sollte mehr arbeiten ^^


----------



## Redryujin (14. Mai 2009)

GLück


----------



## Lisii (14. Mai 2009)

Kleeblatt


----------



## Rhokan (14. Mai 2009)

Grün


----------



## Lisii (14. Mai 2009)

Wiese


----------



## DruDru (14. Mai 2009)

Insekten


----------



## Lisii (14. Mai 2009)

Ihhh


----------



## Redryujin (14. Mai 2009)

Angst


----------



## Lisii (14. Mai 2009)

Dunkelheit


----------



## Redryujin (14. Mai 2009)

Nacht


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2009)

Sterne :x


----------



## Lisii (14. Mai 2009)

Planeten


----------



## Aero_one (14. Mai 2009)

Aliens


----------



## Lisii (14. Mai 2009)

Sciene Fiction


----------



## Aero_one (14. Mai 2009)

Spock !!!


----------



## Redryujin (14. Mai 2009)

Fantasy


----------



## Aero_one (14. Mai 2009)

Terry Pratchett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (14. Mai 2009)

Langweilig


----------



## Nimmue (14. Mai 2009)

solitär


----------



## Servon (14. Mai 2009)

Büro


----------



## Aero_one (14. Mai 2009)

Affaire


----------



## Nimmue (14. Mai 2009)

böse


----------



## Aero_one (14. Mai 2009)

Haustiere (meine Bartagame hat sich heute morgen dermaßen auf meinen Finger gestürzt -.- Fleischwunde inc. =P)


----------



## Lisii (14. Mai 2009)

Hamster


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2009)

Plüschig.


----------



## Aero_one (14. Mai 2009)

Federboa´s


----------



## Medmius (14. Mai 2009)

Oper


----------



## Lisii (14. Mai 2009)

Musical


----------



## leorc (14. Mai 2009)

My Fair Lady


----------



## Lisii (14. Mai 2009)

First Lady


----------



## Medmius (14. Mai 2009)

Präsident


----------



## Ascanius (14. Mai 2009)

Obama


----------



## leorc (14. Mai 2009)

USA


----------



## Anduris (14. Mai 2009)

LA


----------



## Jothann (15. Mai 2009)

Sonne


----------



## jeef (15. Mai 2009)

heiß


----------



## Lisii (15. Mai 2009)

Wüste


----------



## Aero_one (15. Mai 2009)

Sand


----------



## Lisii (15. Mai 2009)

Strand


----------



## SicknesZ (15. Mai 2009)

Meer


----------



## Servon (15. Mai 2009)

Sonnenuntergang


----------



## Lisii (15. Mai 2009)

Nacht


----------



## Alostris (15. Mai 2009)

Sterne


----------



## Lisii (15. Mai 2009)

Sternschuppe


----------



## Alostris (15. Mai 2009)

Wunsch


----------



## Lisii (15. Mai 2009)

Fee


----------



## vickie (15. Mai 2009)

Zauber


----------



## Lisii (15. Mai 2009)

Zauberer von Oz


----------



## vickie (15. Mai 2009)

Magie


----------



## lucifermaycry (15. Mai 2009)

Fantasy RPGs


----------



## Redryujin (15. Mai 2009)

Oblivion (das spiel ist damit gemeint)


----------



## sympathisant (15. Mai 2009)

fehler


----------



## Lisii (15. Mai 2009)

Verbesserung


----------



## Redryujin (15. Mai 2009)

Herr der Ringe Online (kann ne Verbesserung gebrauchen)


----------



## Alostris (15. Mai 2009)

Ork


----------



## Redryujin (15. Mai 2009)

Horde


----------



## Anduris (15. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (15. Mai 2009)

Figur


----------



## SicknesZ (15. Mai 2009)

schach


----------



## Redryujin (15. Mai 2009)

Dame


----------



## Alostris (15. Mai 2009)

Springer


----------



## Redryujin (15. Mai 2009)

König


----------



## Alostris (15. Mai 2009)

Schloß


----------



## vickie (15. Mai 2009)

Burg


----------



## leorc (15. Mai 2009)

Ritter


----------



## Nimmue (15. Mai 2009)

lancelot


----------



## leorc (15. Mai 2009)

Tafelrunde


----------



## Servon (15. Mai 2009)

Der heilige Gral


----------



## leorc (16. Mai 2009)

Indiana Jones


----------



## Nimmue (16. Mai 2009)

schlangenphobie


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Mai 2009)

Arachibutyrophobie


----------



## Servon (16. Mai 2009)

Erdnussbutter mit ganzen Stücken (hmmm)


----------



## Golfyarmani (16. Mai 2009)

Allergie


----------



## Raheema (16. Mai 2009)

Heu


----------



## leorc (16. Mai 2009)

Bauer


----------



## Anduris (16. Mai 2009)

Bauer sucht Frau


----------



## Rhokan (16. Mai 2009)

omg


----------



## Nuffing (16. Mai 2009)

Gott


----------



## Medmius (16. Mai 2009)

Teufel


----------



## Nimmue (16. Mai 2009)

hölle


----------



## Medmius (16. Mai 2009)

Totenreich


----------



## FunnyChrissy (16. Mai 2009)

Friedhof


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Mai 2009)

Zombies


----------



## Nimmue (17. Mai 2009)

langsam


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Schildkröte


----------



## Nimmue (17. Mai 2009)

DUDE^^


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

duden


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Mai 2009)

eiy alta waß gehtn?


----------



## Nimmue (17. Mai 2009)

dick


----------



## Vervane (17. Mai 2009)

dünn


----------



## Redryujin (17. Mai 2009)

Magersucht


----------



## lucifermaycry (17. Mai 2009)

Bulemie


----------



## Redryujin (17. Mai 2009)

Krank


----------



## Bexor (17. Mai 2009)

Husten


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Katze


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Mai 2009)

Tatzen


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Gefährlich


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Mai 2009)

halbwissen


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Olliver Pocher


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Mai 2009)

hannover 96


----------



## leorc (17. Mai 2009)

Fussball


----------



## FunnyChrissy (17. Mai 2009)

Wolfsburg


----------



## Destilatus (17. Mai 2009)

Abstieg


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

2. Bundesliga


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Deutschland


----------



## leorc (17. Mai 2009)

Europa


----------



## Destilatus (17. Mai 2009)

abschiebungshaft


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Aufenthaltsgesetz


----------



## Destilatus (17. Mai 2009)

Misshandlungen


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Tokio hotel


----------



## leorc (17. Mai 2009)

Bravo (die Zeitschrift, sicher nicht mein Kommentar zu TH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## lucifermaycry (17. Mai 2009)

Die Bild xD


----------



## Destilatus (17. Mai 2009)

LÜGEN


----------



## villain (17. Mai 2009)

kurze beine


----------



## leorc (17. Mai 2009)

Dackel


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Hund


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

bellen


----------



## leorc (17. Mai 2009)

beissen


----------



## Destilatus (18. Mai 2009)

Exfreundin


----------



## Medmius (18. Mai 2009)

tödlich


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Mai 2009)

Gilde (tödlich hieß mal einer aus meiner gilde nur so zur erklärung)


----------



## Redryujin (18. Mai 2009)

Gemeinschaft


----------



## Aero_one (18. Mai 2009)

Gruppenzwang


----------



## Redryujin (18. Mai 2009)

Alkoholmissbrauch


----------



## Aero_one (18. Mai 2009)

Leberschäden


----------



## Nimmue (18. Mai 2009)

Arztbesuch


----------



## Redryujin (18. Mai 2009)

Diagnose


----------



## Aero_one (18. Mai 2009)

Schock


----------



## Redryujin (18. Mai 2009)

Brustkrebs


----------



## Soldier206 (18. Mai 2009)

Killertitten (wegen einer South Park Folge^^)


----------



## Aero_one (18. Mai 2009)

Plastische Chirugie


----------



## Anduris (18. Mai 2009)

Operation


----------



## Redryujin (18. Mai 2009)

Ärztepfusch


----------



## lucifermaycry (18. Mai 2009)

Medizin


----------



## leorc (18. Mai 2009)

Apotheke


----------



## Anduris (18. Mai 2009)

Rezept


----------



## Jothann (19. Mai 2009)

Koch


----------



## jeef (19. Mai 2009)

Speise


----------



## Qonix (19. Mai 2009)

Restaurant


----------



## Lisii (19. Mai 2009)

Tischreservierung


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Mai 2009)

Kellner


----------



## LiangZhou (19. Mai 2009)

Mr. Bean


----------



## Rhokan (19. Mai 2009)

Rowan Atkinson (genauer: seine Grimassen)


----------



## leorc (19. Mai 2009)

Schauspieler


----------



## lucifermaycry (19. Mai 2009)

Film


----------



## mookuh (19. Mai 2009)

Illuminati


----------



## Naho (19. Mai 2009)

Papst


----------



## Yamilia (20. Mai 2009)

( wir sind ) deutsch


----------



## Redryujin (20. Mai 2009)

Gesellschaft


----------



## Qonix (20. Mai 2009)

geschlossen


----------



## Rhokan (20. Mai 2009)

maladin


----------



## Skatero (20. Mai 2009)

Moderator


----------



## picollo0071 (20. Mai 2009)

Fernsehsendung


----------



## Redryujin (20. Mai 2009)

"Wer wird Millionär"


----------



## mookuh (20. Mai 2009)

1 millionen €uro


----------



## Medmius (20. Mai 2009)

Lamborghini Reventon


----------



## mookuh (20. Mai 2009)

Auto


----------



## LoLTroll (20. Mai 2009)

Abwrackprämie


----------



## Meriane (20. Mai 2009)

Geld


----------



## Haggl (20. Mai 2009)

Einkaufen


----------



## Rhokan (20. Mai 2009)

Einkaufswagen


----------



## Servon (20. Mai 2009)

1 €


----------



## Tränengeist (20. Mai 2009)

Millionär


----------



## Anduris (20. Mai 2009)

$


----------



## leorc (21. Mai 2009)

Geld


----------



## Medmius (21. Mai 2009)

Macht


----------



## Tränengeist (21. Mai 2009)

Weltkrieg


----------



## Haggl (21. Mai 2009)

Unrecht


----------



## leorc (21. Mai 2009)

Verbrechen


----------



## Servon (22. Mai 2009)

Gefängnis


----------



## BlinTo__O (22. Mai 2009)

SCheiße !


----------



## Medmius (22. Mai 2009)

Armut


----------



## jeef (22. Mai 2009)

Deutschland -.-


----------



## Natsumee (22. Mai 2009)

EU


----------



## Lisii (22. Mai 2009)

Wahlen


----------



## leorc (22. Mai 2009)

Demokratie


----------



## Anduris (22. Mai 2009)

gut


----------



## Haxxler (23. Mai 2009)

schlecht


----------



## Nimmue (23. Mai 2009)

käse


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (23. Mai 2009)

wurst


----------



## dragon1 (23. Mai 2009)

>all


----------



## Anduris (23. Mai 2009)

Chuck Norris


----------



## Ol@f (23. Mai 2009)

Hogger


----------



## Aero_one (23. Mai 2009)

Pelz


----------



## Anduris (23. Mai 2009)

Schimmel


----------



## Skatero (24. Mai 2009)

Käse


----------



## leorc (24. Mai 2009)

Milch


----------



## DeadSand (24. Mai 2009)

Milchschnitte


----------



## Servon (24. Mai 2009)

schöne Frau


----------



## mookuh (25. Mai 2009)

Playboy


----------



## Qonix (25. Mai 2009)

die Grotte


----------



## Aero_one (25. Mai 2009)

Zensiert !


----------



## lucifermaycry (25. Mai 2009)

Brüste


----------



## Redryujin (25. Mai 2009)

BH


----------



## Aero_one (25. Mai 2009)

Abdrücke


----------



## Zerleena (25. Mai 2009)

Finger


----------



## Medmius (25. Mai 2009)

Abzug


----------



## Galdos (25. Mai 2009)

Pistole


----------



## Skatero (25. Mai 2009)

Waffe


----------



## Daidara (25. Mai 2009)

tot


----------



## Skatero (25. Mai 2009)

Friedhof


----------



## Daidara (25. Mai 2009)

alte leute


----------



## Skatero (25. Mai 2009)

Altersheim


----------



## Daidara (25. Mai 2009)

Demens


----------



## Daidara (25. Mai 2009)

sorry wird demenz geschrieben


----------



## Galdos (25. Mai 2009)

Ärzte


----------



## Medmius (25. Mai 2009)

Scrubs


----------



## Skatero (25. Mai 2009)

Serie


----------



## leorc (25. Mai 2009)

Breaking Bad (meine momentane Lieblingsserie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Medmius (25. Mai 2009)

Malcolm in the Middle  (Bryan Cranston)


----------



## Anduris (25. Mai 2009)

Mitte (wegen Middle)


----------



## mookuh (26. Mai 2009)

Daidara schrieb:


> sorry wird demenz geschrieben



wenn du ein vorherigen Post nochmal ändern willst klickst du unter diesem post das kästchen bearbeiten an und veränderst ihn nach deinen wünschen




Rand


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

pizza


----------



## Qonix (26. Mai 2009)

Hawaii


----------



## mookuh (26. Mai 2009)

Urlaub


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

tittis :O


----------



## Aero_one (26. Mai 2009)

Schwerkraft


----------



## Lisii (26. Mai 2009)

Rakete


----------



## Daidara (26. Mai 2009)

Weltall


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

pew pew


----------



## Aero_one (26. Mai 2009)

Firemage


----------



## Daidara (26. Mai 2009)

Katze


----------



## Lisii (26. Mai 2009)

Hund


----------



## Daidara (26. Mai 2009)

sorry zu langsam


und brandwunde


----------



## Daidara (26. Mai 2009)

ihr seid zu schnell bisswunde


----------



## Aero_one (26. Mai 2009)

F5 gehämmer ist in diesem Thread Pflicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eiter


----------



## Lisii (26. Mai 2009)

Ekel


----------



## Aero_one (26. Mai 2009)

Bananen


----------



## Lisii (26. Mai 2009)

Afrika


----------



## Daidara (26. Mai 2009)

wüste


----------



## Aero_one (26. Mai 2009)

De schreckliche Fossas  !!!

agh ... edit

Fatamorgana


----------



## Daidara (26. Mai 2009)

illusion


----------



## Aero_one (26. Mai 2009)

Gott !


----------



## Lisii (26. Mai 2009)

Traum


----------



## Lisii (26. Mai 2009)

Glaube 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daidara (26. Mai 2009)

Atheisten


----------



## Lisii (26. Mai 2009)

Moslem


----------



## Daidara (26. Mai 2009)

Bomben


----------



## Aero_one (26. Mai 2009)

Sinnlos ...

Spamthread hoch 4


----------



## Daidara (26. Mai 2009)

das unterichstfach musik


----------



## Aero_one (26. Mai 2009)

Langweilig


----------



## Redryujin (26. Mai 2009)

Hobby


----------



## Galdos (26. Mai 2009)

Volleyball


----------



## Aero_one (26. Mai 2009)

Gnihihi ... nein !

Na dann halt ikini ...


----------



## leorc (26. Mai 2009)

Strand


----------



## Ol@f (26. Mai 2009)

Sand im Schritt.


----------



## Anduris (27. Mai 2009)

eklig


----------



## leorc (27. Mai 2009)

Nacktschnecke


----------



## Aero_one (27. Mai 2009)

Honig


----------



## Anduris (27. Mai 2009)

Winni puh


----------



## Galdos (27. Mai 2009)

Ferkel


----------



## leorc (27. Mai 2009)

Schwein


----------



## Anduris (27. Mai 2009)

Schweinefleisch


----------



## Lisii (28. Mai 2009)

Rind


----------



## Aero_one (28. Mai 2009)

Ramen mit Rindfleisch


----------



## Lisii (28. Mai 2009)

Seuche


----------



## leorc (28. Mai 2009)

Tod


----------



## Banload (28. Mai 2009)

Friedhof


----------



## leorc (28. Mai 2009)

Grab


----------



## Aero_one (28. Mai 2009)

Maden


----------



## Anduris (28. Mai 2009)

Angeln


----------



## Nimmue (28. Mai 2009)

ruhe


----------



## Anduris (29. Mai 2009)

Stille


----------



## Lisii (29. Mai 2009)

Lautstärke


----------



## SicknesZ (29. Mai 2009)

musik


----------



## sympathisant (29. Mai 2009)

konzert


----------



## WAR_FAN (29. Mai 2009)

Rockband


----------



## Redryujin (29. Mai 2009)

Laut


----------



## Anduris (29. Mai 2009)

Lärm


----------



## Ol@f (29. Mai 2009)

Presslufthammer


----------



## Yamilia (29. Mai 2009)

Baustelle


----------



## Anduris (29. Mai 2009)

Haus


----------



## Nimmue (29. Mai 2009)

bauzeichner


----------



## Redryujin (29. Mai 2009)

Beruf


----------



## Anduris (29. Mai 2009)

Arbeitsamt


----------



## Nimmue (29. Mai 2009)

wartezeiten


----------



## Anduris (29. Mai 2009)

Arena Invite


----------



## leorc (29. Mai 2009)

WoW


----------



## WAR_FAN (29. Mai 2009)

Druiden


----------



## WAR_FAN (29. Mai 2009)

Druiden


----------



## Anduris (30. Mai 2009)

Baum


----------



## Aero_one (30. Mai 2009)

Borkenkäfer


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. Mai 2009)

blätter


----------



## Raheema (30. Mai 2009)

Baum


----------



## Anduris (30. Mai 2009)

Baum war erst 3 Posta vor dir^^

grün


----------



## simion (30. Mai 2009)

Salat


----------



## Anduris (30. Mai 2009)

Soße


----------



## Aero_one (30. Mai 2009)

Geschmacksverstärker


----------



## simion (30. Mai 2009)

McDonalds


----------



## Anduris (30. Mai 2009)

lecker


----------



## simion (30. Mai 2009)

Fleisch


----------



## Soldier206 (30. Mai 2009)

Grillabend


----------



## simion (30. Mai 2009)

Party


----------



## LiangZhou (30. Mai 2009)

Koma


----------



## Haramann (30. Mai 2009)

saufen


----------



## LiangZhou (30. Mai 2009)

Krankenhaus


----------



## leorc (30. Mai 2009)

Krankenschwester


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Mai 2009)

Fantasie vieler Männer


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

dicke PIEP


----------



## Anduris (31. Mai 2009)

überdecken


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Mai 2009)

Verfälschen


----------



## simion (31. Mai 2009)

Geld


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Mai 2009)

Macht


----------



## simion (31. Mai 2009)

Bundeskanzler


----------



## Rappi (31. Mai 2009)

Gutaussehend

Achtung, Ironie


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Mai 2009)

Merkel

(Achtung: heftige Ironie)


----------



## Anduris (31. Mai 2009)

Deutschland


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Mai 2009)

Schwarz-Rot-Gelb (Ja gelb, die verdammte Flagge ist immer gelb! NIE GOLD!!!)


----------



## simion (31. Mai 2009)

Deutschland


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Mai 2009)

Schwarz-Rot-Gelb


Simion muss besser aufpassen...^^


----------



## Rappi (31. Mai 2009)

Deutschland


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Mai 2009)

Schwarz-Rot-Gelb


----------



## Rhokan (31. Mai 2009)

Gold. Nicht Gelb.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Mai 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Gold. Nicht Gelb.



List du weiter oben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Schwarz-Rot-Gelb (Ja gelb, die verdammte Flagge ist immer gelb! NIE GOLD!!!)


----------



## Rappi (31. Mai 2009)

Deutschland


----------



## Anduris (31. Mai 2009)

lol wie oft war jetzt hier Deutschland?

Heimat


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

Heidi


----------



## Rappi (31. Mai 2009)

Berge


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

SCHNEEEEEE


----------



## Rappi (31. Mai 2009)

Alpen


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

rodeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (31. Mai 2009)

Winter


----------



## Ol@f (31. Mai 2009)

Sommer


----------



## skyline930 (31. Mai 2009)

Eis!


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

kalt


----------



## leorc (31. Mai 2009)

flüssiger Stickstoff


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

Rauch


----------



## leorc (31. Mai 2009)

Qualm


----------



## Anduris (1. Juni 2009)

Brand


----------



## leorc (1. Juni 2009)

Feuerwehr


----------



## Galdos (1. Juni 2009)

Blaulicht


----------



## simion (1. Juni 2009)

Polizei


----------



## Rappi (1. Juni 2009)

Schäferhund


----------



## Anduris (1. Juni 2009)

Hirte


----------



## Rappi (1. Juni 2009)

Schafe


----------



## simion (1. Juni 2009)

Wolf


----------



## Rappi (1. Juni 2009)

Wald


----------



## Anduris (1. Juni 2009)

Blätter


----------



## Rappi (1. Juni 2009)

Baum


----------



## simion (1. Juni 2009)

Baum


----------



## Ol@f (1. Juni 2009)

Kirsche


----------



## Rappi (1. Juni 2009)

Mon Cheri


----------



## Anduris (1. Juni 2009)

Frau


----------



## Lisii (2. Juni 2009)

Mann


----------



## Rappi (2. Juni 2009)

Schniedelwutz


----------



## Lisii (2. Juni 2009)

Glücktropfen xD 

Insider aus dem WE^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. Juni 2009)

Baby^^


----------



## Lisii (2. Juni 2009)

Kinderwagen


----------



## leorc (2. Juni 2009)

Mama


----------



## Medmius (3. Juni 2009)

Familie


----------



## Rappi (3. Juni 2009)

Einfamilienhaus


----------



## Winipek (3. Juni 2009)

Garten


----------



## Deathtroll (3. Juni 2009)

Baum


----------



## $n4re (3. Juni 2009)

Holz


----------



## Mankind.WWE (3. Juni 2009)

Wurm


----------



## Nimmue (3. Juni 2009)

regen


----------



## Redryujin (3. Juni 2009)

Wasser


----------



## sympathisant (3. Juni 2009)

ozean


----------



## Redryujin (3. Juni 2009)

Meer


----------



## Dramodes (3. Juni 2009)

Wellen


----------



## Redryujin (3. Juni 2009)

Surfen


----------



## Estren (3. Juni 2009)

Tod


----------



## sympathisant (3. Juni 2009)

sense


----------



## leorc (3. Juni 2009)

Ernte


----------



## Redryujin (3. Juni 2009)

Nahrung


----------



## Estren (3. Juni 2009)

Gift


----------



## Anduris (3. Juni 2009)

poison


----------



## Rappi (3. Juni 2009)

Alice Cooper


----------



## Lisii (4. Juni 2009)

Mini Cooper


----------



## Anduris (4. Juni 2009)

Auto


----------



## Rappi (4. Juni 2009)

Volvo


----------



## leorc (4. Juni 2009)

Göteborg


----------



## Ol@f (4. Juni 2009)

Metal!


----------



## EspCap (4. Juni 2009)

Wacken


----------



## lucifermaycry (4. Juni 2009)

Wall of Death


----------



## Anduris (4. Juni 2009)

krank


----------



## leorc (4. Juni 2009)

Fieber


----------



## mookuh (7. Juni 2009)

Fieberthermometer :O


----------



## Lisii (8. Juni 2009)

messen


----------



## Anduris (8. Juni 2009)

Messe


----------



## Banload (8. Juni 2009)

Kirche


----------



## Skatero (8. Juni 2009)

Feuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisii (9. Juni 2009)

Wasser


----------



## leorc (9. Juni 2009)

Trinken


----------



## mookuh (9. Juni 2009)

Wasser


----------



## Lisii (10. Juni 2009)

Fische


----------



## Anduris (10. Juni 2009)

Angeln


----------



## Lisii (10. Juni 2009)

Köder


----------



## Aero_one (10. Juni 2009)

Push-Up Bh´s ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leorc (10. Juni 2009)

Frauen


----------



## Rappi (10. Juni 2009)

Putzen


----------



## Anduris (10. Juni 2009)

Putzeimer


----------



## leorc (10. Juni 2009)

Abwasser


----------



## Lungodan (10. Juni 2009)

Toilette


----------



## Lisii (12. Juni 2009)

Nordurft


----------



## Qonix (12. Juni 2009)

Geschäft


----------



## Lisii (12. Juni 2009)

Öffnungszeiten


----------



## Winipek (12. Juni 2009)

Einkaufen


----------



## Lisii (12. Juni 2009)

Shoppen


----------



## Qonix (12. Juni 2009)

Frauen


----------



## El Homer (12. Juni 2009)

Geld


----------



## leorc (12. Juni 2009)

Macht


----------



## Golfyarmani (13. Juni 2009)

Weltherrschaft


----------



## Winipek (13. Juni 2009)

Der Pinky und der Brain ^^


----------



## Ol@f (13. Juni 2009)

Zeichentrickserie


----------



## leorc (13. Juni 2009)

Spongebob


----------



## Medmius (13. Juni 2009)

Schweizer Käse


----------



## leorc (14. Juni 2009)

Emmentaler


----------



## Anduris (14. Juni 2009)

käse


----------



## leorc (14. Juni 2009)

Sandwich


----------



## Lisii (15. Juni 2009)

Sandwich-Maker


----------



## Tyalra (15. Juni 2009)

Lecker


----------



## Lisii (15. Juni 2009)

Schmecker!


----------



## leorc (15. Juni 2009)

Schlecker


----------



## Raheema (15. Juni 2009)

Supermarkt


----------



## Daidara (15. Juni 2009)

geld


----------



## Raheema (15. Juni 2009)

Nichtzugebrauchen


----------



## Medmius (15. Juni 2009)

Taschenlampen mit Solarenergie


----------



## Raheema (15. Juni 2009)

Lol wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Energiesparend


----------



## Lisii (16. Juni 2009)

Sparschwein


----------



## Raheema (16. Juni 2009)

Sparend


----------



## Anduris (16. Juni 2009)

Spartante


----------



## leorc (16. Juni 2009)

Tante Emma Laden


----------



## Nimmue (16. Juni 2009)

quatschen


----------



## DasX2007 (17. Juni 2009)

Quatschtütenwürger


----------



## Lisii (17. Juni 2009)

Würgemale


----------



## DasX2007 (17. Juni 2009)

Abdrücke


----------



## Lurock (17. Juni 2009)

Backpfeifen


----------



## Tyalra (17. Juni 2009)

schmerzen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Juni 2009)

Adrenalin


----------



## leorc (18. Juni 2009)

Hormon


----------



## DasX2007 (20. Juni 2009)

Spiegel


----------



## leorc (20. Juni 2009)

Narzissmus


----------



## DasX2007 (20. Juni 2009)

Drittes Reich


----------



## EspCap (21. Juni 2009)

Diktatur


----------



## nemø (21. Juni 2009)

Deutschunterricht


----------



## Ichselbstenst (21. Juni 2009)

Folter


----------



## leorc (21. Juni 2009)

Guantanamo


----------



## DasX2007 (21. Juni 2009)

Irgendwo im Nirgendwo


----------



## Anduris (22. Juni 2009)

Nimmerland


----------



## DasX2007 (22. Juni 2009)

Nie mehr Land


----------



## Hanfgurke (22. Juni 2009)

Hochsee


----------



## Redryujin (22. Juni 2009)

Wasser


----------



## Anduris (22. Juni 2009)

waterland


----------



## mastergamer (22. Juni 2009)

Fische


----------



## Lisii (23. Juni 2009)

Angel


----------



## Redryujin (23. Juni 2009)

Würmer


----------



## Lisii (23. Juni 2009)

Regen


----------



## leorc (23. Juni 2009)

Wolken


----------



## Redryujin (23. Juni 2009)

Gewitter


----------



## Haramann (23. Juni 2009)

Baum


----------



## Redryujin (23. Juni 2009)

Natur


----------



## Haramann (23. Juni 2009)

Gras


----------



## Redryujin (23. Juni 2009)

Weide


----------



## Terrorsatan (23. Juni 2009)

MUUUUUH
Kuh


----------



## leorc (23. Juni 2009)

Milch


----------



## Lisii (24. Juni 2009)

Müsli


----------



## leorc (24. Juni 2009)

Morgen


----------



## mastergamer (24. Juni 2009)

Morgenlatte


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Juni 2009)

palme weddeln


----------



## Baits (24. Juni 2009)

Banane


----------



## mastergamer (24. Juni 2009)

Gelb.


----------



## leorc (25. Juni 2009)

Safran


----------



## Deathcrusher-Aegwynn (25. Juni 2009)

essen


----------



## leorc (25. Juni 2009)

Ruhrgebiet


----------



## villain (26. Juni 2009)

da möchte ich nicht wohnen (sry, aber ostsee finde ICH irgendwie schöner)


----------



## Gauloises24 (27. Juni 2009)

Mordor


----------



## Ice-mage (27. Juni 2009)

Der eine Ring


----------



## Gauloises24 (27. Juni 2009)

rock am ring


----------



## leorc (27. Juni 2009)

Openair


----------



## Ichselbstenst (27. Juni 2009)

wacken


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Juni 2009)

metal


----------



## mastergamer (27. Juni 2009)

Headbangen


----------



## leorc (27. Juni 2009)

Nackenschmerzen


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Juni 2009)

aspirin =P


----------



## mookuh (27. Juni 2009)

Kopfschmerzen


----------



## Gauloises24 (28. Juni 2009)

übel


----------



## leorc (28. Juni 2009)

Kotzen


----------



## Anduris (29. Juni 2009)

eklig


----------



## Gauloises24 (29. Juni 2009)

stinkefüße


----------



## Sin (29. Juni 2009)

Harzer Käse


----------



## Gauloises24 (29. Juni 2009)

warze (so sieht der käse aus^^)


----------



## Deathcrusher-Aegwynn (29. Juni 2009)

unapettitlich


----------



## leorc (29. Juni 2009)

Schmatzen


----------



## Gauloises24 (29. Juni 2009)

schwein


----------



## Nimmue (29. Juni 2009)

Grunzen


----------



## AlphaNUSS (29. Juni 2009)

Ork


----------



## leorc (29. Juni 2009)

Fantasy


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Juni 2009)

verpickeltes dickes kellerkind (xD)


----------



## Haszor (29. Juni 2009)

DER schrieb:


> verpickeltes dickes kellerkind (xD)



(Manch ein) WoW Spieler


----------



## Deathcrusher-Aegwynn (30. Juni 2009)

gleich gesinnter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (30. Juni 2009)

Brüder


----------



## Illuminatos (30. Juni 2009)

streit


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Juni 2009)

totschlag


----------



## Anduris (30. Juni 2009)

Mord


----------



## Haszor (30. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Mord



KriPo


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Juni 2009)

vollidioten


----------



## Gauloises24 (30. Juni 2009)

Hauptschüler


----------



## Deathcrusher-Aegwynn (1. Juli 2009)

hartz 4 kassierer


----------



## Haszor (1. Juli 2009)

Zocken


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (1. Juli 2009)

spaß


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Juli 2009)

bier ^^


----------



## Wowneuling (1. Juli 2009)

Abhängigkeit


----------



## Haszor (1. Juli 2009)

Therapie


----------



## Gauloises24 (2. Juli 2009)

Doktor


----------



## Zuckerl (2. Juli 2009)

Titel


----------



## Anduris (2. Juli 2009)

name


----------



## Haszor (2. Juli 2009)

Klausur

(ja ich komme von Name auf Klausur weil Name auf Klausur kommen stehen werden tut! ^^)


----------



## Deathcrusher-Aegwynn (3. Juli 2009)

kopfschmerzen

(da muss man immer so viel nachdenken^^)


----------



## Lurock (4. Juli 2009)

Titten.


----------



## Haszor (5. Juli 2009)

Pamela Anderson


----------



## Gauloises24 (5. Juli 2009)

BlowJ*b


----------



## Baits (6. Juli 2009)

Weißes salziges Zeug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathcrusher-Aegwynn (6. Juli 2009)

eklig


----------



## Hanfgurke (6. Juli 2009)

Blauschimmelkäse


----------



## Winipek (6. Juli 2009)

Frankreich


----------



## Baits (6. Juli 2009)

französisch


----------



## veeeith (6. Juli 2009)

baguette


----------



## Kersyl (6. Juli 2009)

Käse(immer diese werbung mit üerbackenen baguettes...mhmmm..)


----------



## Gauloises24 (6. Juli 2009)

Fondue


----------



## Tade (7. Juli 2009)

Schockolade  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aidyn91 (7. Juli 2009)

Meine Hautfarbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Indoras (7. Juli 2009)

Zartbitter


----------



## Tade (7. Juli 2009)

Bitter Sweet Symphony


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. Juli 2009)

Eiskalte Engel


----------



## D'eater (7. Juli 2009)

(Hasst mich ruhig, aber...)

überschätzter Film


----------



## Deathcrusher-Aegwynn (7. Juli 2009)

Geld Verschwendung


----------



## Afrit (7. Juli 2009)

Arm


----------



## veeeith (7. Juli 2009)

Fuß


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. Juli 2009)

Fussball


----------



## Haszor (7. Juli 2009)

CRAP!


----------



## Raheema (7. Juli 2009)

Loot


----------



## Tade (7. Juli 2009)

Ninja


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. Juli 2009)

Gleichgewichtssinn


----------



## Tade (8. Juli 2009)

basale Stimulation


----------



## Gauloises24 (8. Juli 2009)

Freude


----------



## D'eater (8. Juli 2009)

Springen


----------



## Deathcrusher-Aegwynn (8. Juli 2009)

Selbstmord


----------



## Winipek (8. Juli 2009)

Autopsie


----------



## Anduris (8. Juli 2009)

fürcherliche Fälle


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Apokalypse
(weil das auch fürchterlich wär)


----------



## Afrit (8. Juli 2009)

Unglück


----------



## Gauloises24 (9. Juli 2009)

Unfall


----------



## D'eater (9. Juli 2009)

Krankenwagen


----------



## Gauloises24 (9. Juli 2009)

Tatütata


----------



## Deathcrusher-Aegwynn (9. Juli 2009)

Feuerwehr


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Inferno


----------



## D'eater (9. Juli 2009)

Film


----------



## Lanee (9. Juli 2009)

Boondock Saints


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Hä?


----------



## Haszor (9. Juli 2009)

Ohren


----------



## Mayenn (9. Juli 2009)

Watte


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (9. Juli 2009)

kosmetik


----------



## Raheema (9. Juli 2009)

Studio


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Juli 2009)

musik


----------



## Gauloises24 (10. Juli 2009)

Wichtig


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Juli 2009)

essen


----------



## Gauloises24 (10. Juli 2009)

Küche


----------



## Kersyl (10. Juli 2009)

Pfannkuchen


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Juli 2009)

eier


----------



## Gauloises24 (10. Juli 2009)

Spiegel


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Frauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (10. Juli 2009)

Titten


----------



## Winipek (10. Juli 2009)

Huppen


----------



## Gauloises24 (10. Juli 2009)

Auto-Korso


----------



## Winipek (10. Juli 2009)

Fußball WM


----------



## Gauloises24 (10. Juli 2009)

Deutschland 2006


----------



## Deathcrusher-Aegwynn (10. Juli 2009)

Party´s


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

MORE BEER, MORE BEER,ALL WE WANT IS MORE BEER!!


----------



## Siltan (10. Juli 2009)

kotze :>


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Klo


----------



## Gauloises24 (10. Juli 2009)

sauber


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (10. Juli 2009)

Persil


----------



## Gauloises24 (11. Juli 2009)

Megaperls


----------



## Soladra (11. Juli 2009)

Shampoo


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (11. Juli 2009)

duschen


----------



## Mayenn (11. Juli 2009)

Wasser


----------



## Soladra (11. Juli 2009)

H²O(chemische Formel)


----------



## Kontinuum (11. Juli 2009)

lebenswichtig


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Juli 2009)

COMPUTER!!!!111


----------



## Lubbl (11. Juli 2009)

chipz


----------



## Gauloises24 (11. Juli 2009)

Dickmacher


----------



## Raheema (12. Juli 2009)

Schlimm


----------



## Gauloises24 (12. Juli 2009)

Hunger


----------



## Soladra (12. Juli 2009)

Steak


----------



## Nimmue (12. Juli 2009)

Grillen


----------



## Soladra (12. Juli 2009)

Sommer


----------



## Nimmue (12. Juli 2009)

Sonne


----------



## Soladra (12. Juli 2009)

Sonnenschein
(jetzt müsste Süden kommen^^)


----------



## Nimmue (12. Juli 2009)

Warm (Nix Süden, ich komm aufm Norden und hab mit dem Süden nix zu schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 außerdem: SCHNEEEEEE)^^


----------



## Gauloises24 (13. Juli 2009)

Warmer Bruder ^^


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2009)

kalte Schwester


----------



## Nimmue (13. Juli 2009)

Kalter Hund *yammy*


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2009)

heiße Katz( Gibts in China) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPew_oO (13. Juli 2009)

Megan Fox? xD


----------



## Nimmue (13. Juli 2009)

transformers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 YAMMY


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2009)

Kino


----------



## Nimmue (13. Juli 2009)

Popcorn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (13. Juli 2009)

Süß


----------



## Nimmue (14. Juli 2009)

Meine Schwester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. Juli 2009)

Mein Bruder


----------



## Afrit (14. Juli 2009)

Verwant


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Verwaist


----------



## Skatero (14. Juli 2009)

Waisenkind


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. Juli 2009)

Schläge


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Stock


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. Juli 2009)

Stein


----------



## Terrorsatan (14. Juli 2009)

Schaufenster


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Kleider


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

Fetzen


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Lumpen


----------



## Winipek (14. Juli 2009)

Pack


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Halunken


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. Juli 2009)

Tuhnichtgut


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

Unruhestifter


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. Juli 2009)

Schabernack


----------



## Cybereule (14. Juli 2009)

Bösewicht


----------



## Nimmue (15. Juli 2009)

Joker


----------



## Gauloises24 (15. Juli 2009)

Trumpf


----------



## Hacky (15. Juli 2009)

Kreuz Bube 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamro (15. Juli 2009)

Hacky schrieb:


> Kreuz Bube
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Herz Dame


----------



## Soladra (15. Juli 2009)

Skat


----------



## Nimmue (15. Juli 2009)

Kartenspiel


----------



## Winipek (15. Juli 2009)

Uno


----------



## PewPew_oO (15. Juli 2009)

Eins^^


----------



## Nimmue (15. Juli 2009)

Zahl


----------



## Gauloises24 (15. Juli 2009)

Graf


----------



## izabul (16. Juli 2009)

[size=-1]*Dracula*[/size]


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Juli 2009)

rumänien


----------



## Gauloises24 (16. Juli 2009)

Faul


----------



## PewPew_oO (16. Juli 2009)

Früchte


----------



## Gauloises24 (16. Juli 2009)

Erdbeeren


----------



## Mayenn (16. Juli 2009)

rot


----------



## Gauloises24 (16. Juli 2009)

Leidenschaft


----------



## Kingseb (16. Juli 2009)

Hobby


----------



## Winipek (16. Juli 2009)

Eisenbahn


----------



## PewPew_oO (16. Juli 2009)

Schweiz


----------



## Winipek (16. Juli 2009)

Berge


----------



## Vervane (16. Juli 2009)

Brüste


----------



## Gauloises24 (16. Juli 2009)

Dick


----------



## Vervane (16. Juli 2009)

Wal


----------



## Gauloises24 (16. Juli 2009)

Groß


----------



## Ramek (16. Juli 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Groß


Dirk Nowitzki


----------



## Wiesenputz (16. Juli 2009)

Dallas


----------



## Gauloises24 (16. Juli 2009)

Karl Dall (Dall-Ass) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wiesenputz (16. Juli 2009)

Triefauge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn du mir schon Karl Dall an den Kopf wirfst nach Dallas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (16. Juli 2009)

Hehe, war halt die erste Assoziation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Topic: Monster


----------



## Winipek (16. Juli 2009)

Fisch


----------



## Gauloises24 (16. Juli 2009)

Glitschig


----------



## Winipek (16. Juli 2009)

Schleim


----------



## Gauloises24 (16. Juli 2009)

Schnecke


----------



## Winipek (16. Juli 2009)

Mausi


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2009)

Spatz


----------



## Wiesenputz (16. Juli 2009)

Dach


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2009)

Haus


----------



## PewPew_oO (16. Juli 2009)

Architekt


----------



## Gauloises24 (16. Juli 2009)

Konstrukteur


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2009)

Himalaya(Ist genau so gemein bei der aussprache, wenn man das wort das erste mal liest)


----------



## PewPew_oO (16. Juli 2009)

Yeti =)


----------



## Gauloises24 (16. Juli 2009)

Chinese (kenn nen Chinesen namens Yeti(an)...kein Scherz)


----------



## Winipek (16. Juli 2009)

Gelb


----------



## PewPew_oO (16. Juli 2009)

Sonne


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Juli 2009)

hell


----------



## Winipek (16. Juli 2009)

dunkel


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Juli 2009)

die dunkle seite der macht =P


----------



## PewPew_oO (16. Juli 2009)

Sauron


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2009)

Ring


----------



## Wiesenputz (17. Juli 2009)

Gold


----------



## Winipek (17. Juli 2009)

Silber


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Juli 2009)

zweiter platz


----------



## PewPew_oO (17. Juli 2009)

Olympiade


----------



## Winipek (17. Juli 2009)

Behinderte


----------



## PewPew_oO (17. Juli 2009)

Menschen


----------



## Antela (17. Juli 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> Menschen



Allianz


----------



## El Homer (17. Juli 2009)

soft ^^


----------



## izabul (17. Juli 2009)

horde


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2009)

Sylvannas


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (18. Juli 2009)

prostituierte


----------



## Sorja (18. Juli 2009)

Zuhälter


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Juli 2009)

opfer


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (19. Juli 2009)

checker


----------



## izabul (19. Juli 2009)

erkan und stefan


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Juli 2009)

lustig


----------



## Gauloises24 (19. Juli 2009)

Bastian Pastewka


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Juli 2009)

dick


----------



## D.D.Mashine@googlemail.com (19. Juli 2009)

fettsack xD


----------



## Gauloises24 (19. Juli 2009)

Austin Powers (Fieser Fettsack)


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (19. Juli 2009)

Warze (Nummer 3 mit der warze)


----------



## Azareus One (19. Juli 2009)

Wartner!


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Juli 2009)

schere (ist n insider dafür muß man sich nen youtue video anguckn desen namen ich leider vergessen hab ^^)


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (19. Juli 2009)

der galgen  xD ( aus dem gleichen video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVVgZZiqKSQ...re=channel_page  )


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (20. Juli 2009)

Mittelalter


----------



## crowsflyblack (20. Juli 2009)

Kreuzzüge   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPew_oO (20. Juli 2009)

Christen


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Juli 2009)

anti christ


----------



## Gauloises24 (20. Juli 2009)

Das Böse in Person


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (20. Juli 2009)

Adolf Hitler


----------



## izabul (20. Juli 2009)

nazi


----------



## Hanfgurke (20. Juli 2009)

Armbinde


----------



## Azareus One (20. Juli 2009)

Fussball oO


----------



## Crackmack (20. Juli 2009)

Dreck


----------



## Raheema (21. Juli 2009)

Normal


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (21. Juli 2009)

Mainstream


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Juli 2009)

hip hop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (21. Juli 2009)

Scheisse o.O


----------



## PewPew_oO (21. Juli 2009)

Schleimig (Na so ne schleimige Scheisse! Scheisse - Scheisse - Scheisse, Fresh Dumbledore xD)


----------



## Anem (21. Juli 2009)

ähm... Schnecke


----------



## Winipek (21. Juli 2009)

Salat


----------



## Wiesenputz (21. Juli 2009)

Kaninchenfutter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (21. Juli 2009)

Hasen


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (21. Juli 2009)

kaninchenbabys


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Juli 2009)

essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (22. Juli 2009)

besteck


----------



## Anem (22. Juli 2009)

OP


----------



## Wiesenputz (22. Juli 2009)

Arzt


----------



## Hor.I.zon (22. Juli 2009)

Wartezimmer


----------



## Gauloises24 (22. Juli 2009)

Zeitschriften


----------



## PatrickNRW (22. Juli 2009)

Leseecke


----------



## Anem (22. Juli 2009)

Bibliothek


----------



## Gauloises24 (22. Juli 2009)

Still


----------



## Wiesenputz (22. Juli 2009)

Müde


----------



## Anem (22. Juli 2009)

Bett


----------



## villain (22. Juli 2009)

*gähn*


----------



## Gauloises24 (22. Juli 2009)

Ansteckungsgefahr


----------



## Wiesenputz (22. Juli 2009)

Schweinegrippe


----------



## Soladra (22. Juli 2009)

Ekelhaft


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Juli 2009)

boy bands


----------



## Gauloises24 (22. Juli 2009)

Backstreet Boys


----------



## Ceilyn (22. Juli 2009)

Drogen


----------



## Sorja (22. Juli 2009)

Junkie


----------



## crowsflyblack (22. Juli 2009)

Sucht


----------



## Azareus One (22. Juli 2009)

WoW ;x


----------



## Crackmack (22. Juli 2009)

Wird langweilig


----------



## Gauloises24 (22. Juli 2009)

Hobby


----------



## Anem (23. Juli 2009)

Zeitvertreib


----------



## Ceilyn (23. Juli 2009)

stress


----------



## Gauloises24 (23. Juli 2009)

Ärger


----------



## Crackmack (23. Juli 2009)

Nich gut


----------



## Gauloises24 (23. Juli 2009)

Katastrophe


----------



## Soladra (23. Juli 2009)

Sintflut ( hab ich grad)


----------



## Gauloises24 (23. Juli 2009)

Bibel


----------



## Wiesenputz (23. Juli 2009)

Gott


----------



## Gauloises24 (23. Juli 2009)

Allmächtig


----------



## Soladra (23. Juli 2009)

SatanxD


----------



## PewPew_oO (23. Juli 2009)

Leviathan


----------



## TheEwanie (24. Juli 2009)

Ulduar


----------



## Mayenn (24. Juli 2009)

Wipe


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. Juli 2009)

Ärgerlich


----------



## PewPew_oO (24. Juli 2009)

Missgeschicke


----------



## Sorja (24. Juli 2009)

Unfall


----------



## Illuminatos (24. Juli 2009)

lachkrampf

( Ich gehe bei dem Wort 'Unfall' jetzt von Unfällen aus, die unter anderem auch bei Pannenshows etc. gezeigt werden. )


----------



## PewPew_oO (24. Juli 2009)

Kleine Kinder^^


----------



## Sorja (24. Juli 2009)

Geschrei ^^


----------



## PewPew_oO (24. Juli 2009)

Punkrock


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. Juli 2009)

Obdachlose (die Punks, die auf der Straße leben)


----------



## Soladra (24. Juli 2009)

Gammler


----------



## Sorja (25. Juli 2009)

Bettler...


----------



## Gauloises24 (25. Juli 2009)

Battle


----------



## Illuminatos (25. Juli 2009)

Warlord


----------



## TheEwanie (25. Juli 2009)

Warhammer


----------



## Gauloises24 (25. Juli 2009)

Orcs


----------



## Huntermoon (25. Juli 2009)

Oger


----------



## Azareus One (25. Juli 2009)

Bloed.


----------



## Anduris (25. Juli 2009)

dumm


----------



## Gauloises24 (25. Juli 2009)

Stroh


----------



## Azareus One (25. Juli 2009)

Alk o-o


----------



## Gauloises24 (25. Juli 2009)

Party


----------



## Azareus One (25. Juli 2009)

Musik


----------



## Ceilyn (25. Juli 2009)

laerm


----------



## PewPew_oO (25. Juli 2009)

Stadt! -.-"


----------



## Huntermoon (25. Juli 2009)

Krach


----------



## Anem (25. Juli 2009)

Hip Hop


----------



## Laz0rgun (25. Juli 2009)

Player


----------



## Ceilyn (25. Juli 2009)

zigaretten


----------



## Gauloises24 (25. Juli 2009)

Gauloises


----------



## Azareus One (26. Juli 2009)

Franckraisch.


----------



## Anem (26. Juli 2009)

Frösche


----------



## xandy (26. Juli 2009)

Schenkel


----------



## Gauloises24 (28. Juli 2009)

Beyonce


----------



## Anduris (28. Juli 2009)

Frau^^


----------



## Azareus One (28. Juli 2009)

Booooobies... o_o


----------



## Anem (28. Juli 2009)

Oma


----------



## izabul (29. Juli 2009)

opa


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Juli 2009)

alt


----------



## Ol@f (29. Juli 2009)

bier


----------



## Kruschkrusch (29. Juli 2009)

Alkohol


----------



## Wiesenputz (29. Juli 2009)

Kater


----------



## Azareus One (29. Juli 2009)

Aspirin.


----------



## TheEwanie (29. Juli 2009)

schmerz


----------



## Anem (29. Juli 2009)

Arbeit


----------



## Anduris (30. Juli 2009)

Putzfrau


----------



## villain (30. Juli 2009)

hätte ich gerne


----------



## Anem (30. Juli 2009)

Schlaf


----------



## 2boon4you (30. Juli 2009)

langweilig


----------



## TheEwanie (30. Juli 2009)

WoW.(manchmal)


----------



## Anduris (30. Juli 2009)

manchmal nervig


----------



## Anem (30. Juli 2009)

der Freund *hust*


----------



## Vervane (31. Juli 2009)

PC


----------



## Anem (31. Juli 2009)

Freizeit


----------



## TheEwanie (31. Juli 2009)

Arbeitlos.


----------



## Anem (31. Juli 2009)

Schlaf


----------



## Soladra (31. Juli 2009)

Bett


----------



## Anem (1. August 2009)

Abend


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

Sonnenuntergang


----------



## 2boon4you (1. August 2009)

Romantisch


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

Paar


----------



## Anem (1. August 2009)

Kino


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

Film


----------



## Anem (1. August 2009)

Hollywood


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

Stars


----------



## Anem (1. August 2009)

Astronomie


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

Pollux


----------



## 2boon4you (2. August 2009)

Stern


----------



## Anem (2. August 2009)

Licht


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

Mond


----------



## Anem (2. August 2009)

Trabant


----------



## El Homer (2. August 2009)

Ludolfs


----------



## Anem (2. August 2009)

Lehrer


----------



## Lethior (3. August 2009)

Sommerferien


----------



## Soladra (3. August 2009)

PARTY


----------



## El Homer (3. August 2009)

Alkoholleichen


----------



## Soladra (3. August 2009)

Komasaufen


----------



## Wiesenputz (3. August 2009)

Krankenhaus


----------



## Soladra (3. August 2009)

Schwester


----------



## Anem (3. August 2009)

Familie


----------



## Soladra (3. August 2009)

Ahnen


----------



## BossRulE (3. August 2009)

geschichte


----------



## Anem (3. August 2009)

Vergangenheit


----------



## Azareus One (3. August 2009)

Disketten mit einem Loch. (um die Speicherfaehigkeit zu erhoehen *g*)


----------



## Soladra (3. August 2009)

Cds mit nem Loch in der Mitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (3. August 2009)

Donuts


----------



## Soladra (3. August 2009)

Amerikaner


----------



## Lethior (3. August 2009)

Bäcker


----------



## Anem (3. August 2009)

Konditor


----------



## Lethior (3. August 2009)

Backwarenfachverkäuferin


----------



## Soladra (3. August 2009)

Deine Chance ( diese Serie da)


----------



## Lethior (3. August 2009)

Arbeitslosigkeit


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Wenig geld


----------



## picollo0071 (4. August 2009)

Verzicht


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Träume


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Schlaf


----------



## picollo0071 (4. August 2009)

zeitverschwendung


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Nachmittagstalkshows


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Nervig


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Langeweile


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Kleine Schwester nerven


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Einzelkind sei


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Eltern


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Erziehung


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Scheiße XD


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Dixiklo


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Kotzen


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Würgkrämpfe

Hier ist auch schon keiner mehr^^


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Womit wir wieder bei meiner Schwester wären^^


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Einzelkind sei *freu*


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

sei froh


----------



## Anem (4. August 2009)

Ruhe (das ist natürlich nur meine Asoziation...kein Befehl XD )


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Lärm


----------



## Anem (4. August 2009)

Kleinkinder


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Kindergarten


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Handelschannel


----------



## Anem (4. August 2009)

Chinafarmergespamme


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Japan


----------



## Anem (4. August 2009)

Kirschblüten


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Erdbeeren


----------



## Anem (4. August 2009)

Shakes


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Fidget (mir ist klar,dass du das Getränk meinst)


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Comic


----------



## Anem (4. August 2009)

Manga


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Zeichnung


----------



## Anem (4. August 2009)

Radierung


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Bleistift


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Füller


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Laserstift


----------



## Anem (4. August 2009)

Raumfahrt


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Anhalter


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Kettensägenmassaker


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

blutig


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Offene Wunden


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Aua


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Essen gehen


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Was hat das mit essen gehn zu tun?

Naja... Spagetti


----------



## Anem (4. August 2009)

Käsesahnesoße


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Käsekuchen


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte


----------



## Anem (4. August 2009)

hm...Kiiiirschen


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Schatenmorellen


----------



## Anem (4. August 2009)

Gläser


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Wein


----------



## Anem (4. August 2009)

lieblich


----------



## Anduris (4. August 2009)

Liebe


----------



## Keltulas (4. August 2009)

Ehe


----------



## Haszor (5. August 2009)

Kurzes Wort


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

Länge


----------



## Anduris (5. August 2009)

lang


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

kurz


----------



## Wiesenputz (5. August 2009)

Gnom


----------



## Keltulas (5. August 2009)

Taure


----------



## Humfred (5. August 2009)

Kuh


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

Steak


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

LECKER!


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

Kekse


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Schoki


----------



## Wiesenputz (5. August 2009)

Vollmilch


----------



## Keltulas (5. August 2009)

zartbitter


----------



## Wiesenputz (5. August 2009)

IGITT!!!


----------



## 2boon4you (5. August 2009)

World of Warcraft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPew_oO (5. August 2009)

Schneesturm


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

Eiszapfen


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Wasser


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

Pepsi


----------



## Anem (5. August 2009)

Cola


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

Getränk


----------



## Anem (5. August 2009)

Wasser


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

Hai


----------



## Anem (5. August 2009)

Fisch


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

Aquaman


----------



## Anem (5. August 2009)

Watchmen


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

Hulk


----------



## Anduris (5. August 2009)

grün


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

Das 5. Element


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Liebe


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

kompliziert


----------



## Anem (5. August 2009)

ich


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

Du


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

er


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

sie


----------



## Soladra (6. August 2009)

es^^


----------



## Lethior (6. August 2009)

wir


----------



## Wiesenputz (6. August 2009)

Deutschland


----------



## Lethior (6. August 2009)

Amerika


----------



## Soladra (6. August 2009)

Usa


----------



## Lethior (6. August 2009)

Irak


----------



## Anem (6. August 2009)

Wüste


----------



## Lethior (6. August 2009)

Heiß


----------



## picollo0071 (6. August 2009)

pizza


----------



## Lethior (6. August 2009)

Hunger


----------



## Anem (6. August 2009)

noch mehr Hunger


----------



## Lethior (6. August 2009)

Mcdoof


----------



## Anem (6. August 2009)

Brechreiz


----------



## Lethior (6. August 2009)

Burger King 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anem (6. August 2009)

Hunger ^^


----------



## Lethior (6. August 2009)

Pudding


----------



## Anem (6. August 2009)

Schoko


----------



## Lethior (6. August 2009)

vanille


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Schwarz


----------



## Wiesenputz (7. August 2009)

Weiß


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Zucker


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

Süß


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Will ich!


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

Süßer


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Kreisch!


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

Tokio Hotel *würg*


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Kill Bill^^


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

Zustimmung


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Gut


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

Böse


----------



## Soramac (7. August 2009)

microsoft


----------



## K0l0ss (7. August 2009)

Darth Vader

&#8364;dit: Da war einer Schneller

Tür


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Todesstern


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

Laserschwert


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Krieg der Sterne


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

krieg der Welten


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Kiegenskunst


----------



## Anduris (7. August 2009)

Kriegsvolk


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

Kampf


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Blut


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

rot


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Rubin


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

Smaragd


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Saphir


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

Blau


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Lapislazudi


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

Edelstein


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Stein der Edlen


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

Stein der Weisen


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Elexier des Lebens


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

Tod


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Scheibenwet


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

Scherbenwelt


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

ILLIDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!!!!!111 eins eins elf!


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

Ich wusste das du das schreibst^^

Dämon


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Deshalb hab ichs geschrieben^^

Kil'jaeden aka Schweinebacke( so nenn ich den immer)


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

Schnitzel

Das bezieht sich mehr auf Schweinebacke als auf Kil'jaeden^^


----------



## Soladra (8. August 2009)

Pommes

Warum denn? Aus KIl'jaeden kann man schließlich auch Schnitzel machen.


----------



## Lethior (8. August 2009)

Fettig


----------



## Soladra (8. August 2009)

Heiß


----------



## Lethior (8. August 2009)

Ofen


----------



## Soladra (8. August 2009)

Herd


----------



## Lethior (8. August 2009)

Kochen


----------



## Soladra (8. August 2009)

Backen


----------



## Lethior (8. August 2009)

Kekse


----------



## Soladra (8. August 2009)

lecker


----------



## Lethior (8. August 2009)

Geschmack


----------



## Soladra (8. August 2009)

Geruch


----------



## Lethior (8. August 2009)

Gestank


----------



## Soladra (8. August 2009)

Hundekacke


----------



## Lethior (8. August 2009)

Haustier


----------



## Soladra (8. August 2009)

Meerschweinchen


----------



## Lethior (8. August 2009)

Katze


----------



## Soladra (8. August 2009)

Fressen


----------



## Lethior (8. August 2009)

Futter


----------



## Soladra (8. August 2009)

Körner


----------



## Lethior (8. August 2009)

Vogel


----------



## Soladra (8. August 2009)

Falke


----------



## Lethior (8. August 2009)

Habicht


----------



## Soladra (8. August 2009)

Adler


----------



## Lethior (8. August 2009)

Deutschland


----------



## Soladra (8. August 2009)

Mauer


----------



## Lethior (8. August 2009)

Krieg


----------



## Soladra (8. August 2009)

Schleier der Korruption


----------



## Lethior (8. August 2009)

Islam


----------



## _Marv_ (9. August 2009)

Dschihad


----------



## Soladra (9. August 2009)

Hebräisch


----------



## Lethior (9. August 2009)

Bibel


----------



## Ceilyn (9. August 2009)

maerchenbuch


----------



## Soramac (9. August 2009)

Bilder


----------



## Lethior (9. August 2009)

Fotos


----------



## Soramac (9. August 2009)

Gemälde


----------



## Haszor (9. August 2009)

Kunst


----------



## Lethior (9. August 2009)

Mona Lisa


----------



## Soladra (9. August 2009)

Madonna in Felsengrotte


----------



## Lethior (9. August 2009)

Leonardo da Vinci


----------



## Anem (9. August 2009)

Flugapparat


----------



## Lethior (9. August 2009)

Flugzeug


----------



## Soramac (9. August 2009)

Pilot


----------



## Lethior (9. August 2009)

Cockpit


----------



## jeef (9. August 2009)

Copilot^^


----------



## Lethior (9. August 2009)

Zweiter


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2009)

Dritter


----------



## Lethior (10. August 2009)

Bronze


----------



## Vicell (10. August 2009)

Silber


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2009)

Gold


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (10. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Gold


reich


----------



## Lethior (10. August 2009)

arm


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (10. August 2009)

bescheiden


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2009)

Verzicht


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (10. August 2009)

Schokolade^^


----------



## Lethior (10. August 2009)

Süß


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (10. August 2009)

Frauen


----------



## Lethior (10. August 2009)

Männer


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (10. August 2009)

anzug


----------



## Lethior (10. August 2009)

Jacket


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (10. August 2009)

weiss


----------



## Lethior (10. August 2009)

schwarz


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (10. August 2009)

nacht


----------



## Lethior (10. August 2009)

dunkel


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2009)

Hell


----------



## EspCap (10. August 2009)

Heaven


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2009)

(okay, jetzt pack ich malmein RP aus) Mondlicht


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (10. August 2009)

druide


----------



## EspCap (10. August 2009)

Cenarius


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2009)

Malorne


----------



## Anem (10. August 2009)

Hirsch


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2009)

Archimonde ( dem zieh ich noch das Fell über die Ohren)


----------



## Lethior (10. August 2009)

Weltenbaum


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2009)

Krone des Himmels


----------



## Prättcha (12. August 2009)

Illidan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (12. August 2009)

Black-Tempel


----------



## Prättcha (12. August 2009)

Tempel von Karabor


----------



## Soladra (12. August 2009)

Illidan.. ach mist, wurde schon genannt...Maiev


----------



## Anem (12. August 2009)

Sylvanas


----------



## Prättcha (12. August 2009)

Verlassene


----------



## Anem (12. August 2009)

Seuche


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2009)

Pest


----------



## Benzka (13. August 2009)

Krankheit


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2009)

Ekelhaft


----------



## Prättcha (13. August 2009)

Selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nee, ich mein... äh :

Schlammling


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2009)

Sümpfe


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (13. August 2009)

onyxia...


OT: Sry gerade gelesen


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2009)

Lord Pestor


----------



## Prättcha (13. August 2009)

Todesschwinge


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2009)

Neltharion


----------



## Prättcha (13. August 2009)

Dämonenseele


----------



## Perais (13. August 2009)

Nekros Schädelberster


----------



## dtrain07 (14. August 2009)

Schmerzhaft


----------



## Soladra (14. August 2009)

Kopf ab


----------



## afrael (14. August 2009)

Tot


----------



## Soladra (14. August 2009)

Sensenmann


----------



## afrael (14. August 2009)

friedhof


----------



## Soladra (14. August 2009)

Uroma


----------



## afrael (14. August 2009)

Uropa^^


----------



## Soladra (14. August 2009)

Opa


----------



## afrael (14. August 2009)

Mami ^^


----------



## Anem (14. August 2009)

Baby


----------



## Terrorsatan (14. August 2009)

Milch


----------



## Soladra (14. August 2009)

Kuh


----------



## El Homer (14. August 2009)

Euter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (14. August 2009)

Rosa


----------



## picollo0071 (15. August 2009)

cool


----------



## afrael (15. August 2009)

Ich xD


----------



## Skatero (15. August 2009)

Bluffer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (15. August 2009)

Highcard


----------



## Hackseputt (15. August 2009)

One Pair


----------



## Vicell (16. August 2009)

Two Pair


----------



## Soladra (16. August 2009)

three pair


----------



## Hackseputt (16. August 2009)

Winner


----------



## Soladra (16. August 2009)

Loser


----------



## Haszor (16. August 2009)

*hust* Illidan *hust*


----------



## Skatero (16. August 2009)

Arthas


----------



## Soladra (17. August 2009)

Pflaume

P.s. Illidan ist KEIN Loser, arthas hat bei dem Kampf gemogelt!


----------



## PewPew_oO (17. August 2009)

Schnaps


----------



## picollo0071 (17. August 2009)

Alkohol


----------



## afrael (17. August 2009)

bier


----------



## PewPew_oO (17. August 2009)

Gott


----------



## afrael (17. August 2009)

Engel


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. August 2009)

Rammstein


----------



## PewPew_oO (17. August 2009)

Flugschau


----------



## picollo0071 (17. August 2009)

Flugzeuge


----------



## afrael (17. August 2009)

himmel


----------



## PewPew_oO (17. August 2009)

Blau


----------



## Bellthane (17. August 2009)

See


----------



## Soladra (17. August 2009)

Meer


----------



## afrael (17. August 2009)

Fische


----------



## Soladra (17. August 2009)

Haie


----------



## afrael (17. August 2009)

gefahr


----------



## Soladra (17. August 2009)

Feuer


----------



## afrael (17. August 2009)

FFW (freiwillige feuerwehr)


----------



## Soladra (17. August 2009)

FFA ( FreeForAll)


----------



## Vicell (18. August 2009)

FFA...hmm
Soladra, die ist doch für alle da *g*


----------



## Gauloises24 (18. August 2009)

Mädchen


----------



## Vicell (18. August 2009)

Junge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (19. August 2009)

ein beistimer Junge----> SABBER!


----------



## Taroliln (19. August 2009)

Eine bestimmte Frau---> Sabber


----------



## Lulano (19. August 2009)

Speichel


----------



## jeef (19. August 2009)

Hund


----------



## Vicell (19. August 2009)

Hrhr...<---- Antwort, bitte etwas umdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (19. August 2009)

MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Haszor (22. August 2009)

Atomrofl?


----------



## Soladra (23. August 2009)

atomlol


----------



## Wildebraut (23. August 2009)

Roflmao ?


----------



## Soladra (23. August 2009)

Oxhorn


----------



## Lethior (25. August 2009)

Tauradin


----------



## Davatar (25. August 2009)

Sorry, falscher Thread - Post ignorieren bitte.


----------



## Soladra (26. August 2009)

WTF?


----------



## Lethior (26. August 2009)

Abkürzungen


----------



## Artenus (26. August 2009)

lol


----------



## Lethior (26. August 2009)

rofl


----------



## Soladra (27. August 2009)

OMFNA!


----------



## Rhokan (27. August 2009)

???


----------



## PewPew_oO (27. August 2009)

Frage


----------



## Lethior (27. August 2009)

Antwort


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. August 2009)

anrufbeantworter


----------



## Nivâ (28. August 2009)

Kassette


----------



## Soladra (28. August 2009)

kleine Schwester


----------



## Ikarudu (28. August 2009)

Robert Pattinsons


----------



## Soladra (28. August 2009)

NERV!


----------



## Ikarudu (28. August 2009)

Chiropraktiker


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

Zungenbrecher


----------



## Lethior (30. August 2009)

Reden


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

Singen


----------



## Lethior (30. August 2009)

Instrumente spielen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. August 2009)

Mayonnaise (wer Spongebob kennt verstehts^^)


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

ei


----------



## Lethior (30. August 2009)

Huhn


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

eirstes


----------



## Lethior (30. August 2009)

zweites


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

42


----------



## Lethior (30. August 2009)

345


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

3?


----------



## Lethior (30. August 2009)

Anderes Thema(Zahlenspiele sind verboten)


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

Alphabetspiele^^


----------



## Lethior (30. August 2009)

close


----------



## Tokenlord (31. August 2009)

Lethior schrieb:


> close


Ladenschluss


----------



## Lethior (31. August 2009)

Freizeit


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (1. September 2009)

Ferien


----------



## Rhokan (1. September 2009)

faul sein, nichts tun (müssen)


----------



## afrael (2. September 2009)

super


----------



## AlknicTeos (2. September 2009)

Freibier


----------



## afrael (2. September 2009)

himmlisch


----------



## AlknicTeos (2. September 2009)

KäsLeberKäse


----------



## sympathisant (2. September 2009)

Handkees mit Musik


----------



## Belphega (2. September 2009)

Magenschmerzen


----------



## Lethior (2. September 2009)

Aspirin


----------



## AlknicTeos (2. September 2009)

Schäd'lweh


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. September 2009)

Hammer


----------



## Huntermoon (2. September 2009)

Sichel


----------



## Lethior (2. September 2009)

Rasenmäher


----------



## afrael (2. September 2009)

gras


----------



## Lethior (2. September 2009)

rauchen


----------



## Fifus (3. September 2009)

lungenkrebs


----------



## AlknicTeos (3. September 2009)

Leberzierhose


----------



## Winipek (3. September 2009)

Alkohol


----------



## AlknicTeos (3. September 2009)

Party!


----------



## Winipek (3. September 2009)

Drogen


----------



## AlknicTeos (3. September 2009)

Arzneien


----------



## Lethior (3. September 2009)

Krankenhaus


----------



## afrael (3. September 2009)

aua


----------



## Lethior (3. September 2009)

Schmerz


----------



## Soladra (3. September 2009)

Folter


----------



## Lethior (3. September 2009)

Mittelalter


----------



## Soladra (3. September 2009)

schwert


----------



## Lethior (3. September 2009)

Dolch


----------



## Soladra (3. September 2009)

Stiefelschaft


----------



## Wowneuling (7. September 2009)

Dolch = Stiefelschaft? Welche Gedankengänge hattest du denn?


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

Den Dolch im Stiefel?Das ist doch DAS Klassikerversteck!


----------



## Wowneuling (7. September 2009)

Oha. Da war ich wohl noch nicht ganz wach. Dachte du hättest den Schaft mit der Sohle verwechselt. Auf den Dolch in der Stiefelsohle bin ich gekommen. Dem im Schaft nicht.  Ich will dann nichts gesagt haben und mache mal ganz kleinlaut weiter:

Western


----------



## Yjlvina (7. September 2009)

Duell


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

Kampf


----------



## Yjlvina (7. September 2009)

Blut


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

Ader


----------



## Yjlvina (7. September 2009)

Braunüle


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

??????WTF???
Ws ist das?


----------



## spectrumizer (7. September 2009)

@Offtopic:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peripherer_Venenkatheter
Braunüle verdankt ihren Namen Bernd Braun (1906-1993).

@Topic:
Blut spenden


----------



## Lethior (7. September 2009)

rotes Kreuz


----------



## PewPew_oO (7. September 2009)

Schweiz (wird oft verwechselt, immer wieder lustig^^)


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

Das rote Kreus hat glaub sogar den Urprung in der Schweiz, oder? Naja..

Berge


----------



## Lethior (7. September 2009)

Ziege


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

Horn


----------



## PewPew_oO (7. September 2009)

Met


----------



## AlknicTeos (8. September 2009)

Monkey Island I


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (12. September 2009)

affen


----------



## Lethior (12. September 2009)

Tier


----------



## Ichselbstenst (13. September 2009)

Mensch


----------



## Lethior (13. September 2009)

Säugetier


----------



## Redryujin (14. September 2009)

Wal     (ist ein Säugetier)


----------



## AlknicTeos (14. September 2009)

Pottwalfreunde


----------



## Redryujin (14. September 2009)

Greenpeace


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. September 2009)

Grüntee


----------



## AlknicTeos (14. September 2009)

Teebeutel


----------



## Arosk (14. September 2009)

Teelöffel


----------



## AlknicTeos (14. September 2009)

umrühren


----------



## Soladra (14. September 2009)

Soße


----------



## AlknicTeos (14. September 2009)

Da Bomb


----------



## Arosk (14. September 2009)

Da Whoop


----------



## Rhokan (14. September 2009)

laz0r


----------



## Bleeze (14. September 2009)

Razer


----------



## Arosk (14. September 2009)

Was haben Lazer und Razer gemeinsam?

BTT: Maus


----------



## palas_an_die_macht (14. September 2009)

Maus  ===>  Falle


----------



## AlknicTeos (15. September 2009)

Grube


----------



## Ichselbstenst (15. September 2009)

Grubengrabgerät


----------



## Phash (15. September 2009)

Bratwurstbratgerät


----------



## Arosk (15. September 2009)

Das "Gerät"


----------



## AlknicTeos (15. September 2009)

außergewöhnlich


----------



## Phash (15. September 2009)

köstlich


----------



## leorc (15. September 2009)

Kaiserschmarrn


----------



## palas_an_die_macht (15. September 2009)

Franz Beckenbauer


----------



## AlknicTeos (16. September 2009)

König Fussball


----------



## Phash (16. September 2009)

Kreuzbandriss


----------



## AlknicTeos (16. September 2009)

no sports


----------



## Phash (16. September 2009)

Golf (ist kein Sport!)


----------



## Huntermoon (16. September 2009)

Rasen


----------



## AlknicTeos (16. September 2009)

Briten


----------



## leorc (16. September 2009)

schlechtes Essen


----------



## Phash (16. September 2009)

Würgegefühl


----------



## AlknicTeos (17. September 2009)

Gemüse


----------



## Alion (17. September 2009)

Vegetarier


----------



## AlknicTeos (17. September 2009)

..... Essen meinem Essen das Essen wech ........


----------



## Minøtaurus (17. September 2009)

schlechter Reim


----------



## Phash (17. September 2009)

Matthias (Reim)


----------



## Minøtaurus (17. September 2009)

Apostel


----------



## AlknicTeos (17. September 2009)

Judas


----------



## Minøtaurus (17. September 2009)

Musikgruppe (Judas Priest)


----------



## AlknicTeos (17. September 2009)

Guitar hero


----------



## Phash (17. September 2009)

Japanische Spieleindustriekonzerne


----------



## Winipek (17. September 2009)

Nintendo


----------



## Alion (17. September 2009)

Zelda


----------



## Lethior (17. September 2009)

Mario


----------



## Phash (17. September 2009)

Luigi


----------



## Lethior (17. September 2009)

Looserbruder


----------



## AlknicTeos (18. September 2009)

Schuhmacher


----------



## PewPew_oO (18. September 2009)

Formel 1


----------



## Phash (18. September 2009)

Hitparade


----------



## Rexo (18. September 2009)

_Emanzipation_


----------



## AlknicTeos (18. September 2009)

Sufragetten


----------



## Vicell (18. September 2009)

Kroketten xD


----------



## Phash (18. September 2009)

Kartoffeln


----------



## Vicell (19. September 2009)

Kartoffel
(Einzahl Statt Mehrzahl =P)


----------



## Schrottinator (19. September 2009)

Kartoffelbrei


----------



## Phash (19. September 2009)

Babynahrung


----------



## leorc (19. September 2009)

Muttermilch


----------



## AlknicTeos (20. September 2009)

Gefährliche weiße Flüssigkeit bei Flughafenkontrollen


----------



## Phash (21. September 2009)

43 mit Milch


----------



## AlknicTeos (21. September 2009)

Kalzium


----------



## leorc (21. September 2009)

2. Hauptgruppe


----------



## Phash (21. September 2009)

Wacken


----------



## AlknicTeos (22. September 2009)

Bier


----------



## PewPew_oO (22. September 2009)

Gott


----------



## AlknicTeos (22. September 2009)

Nietsche


----------



## ElectricArc (22. September 2009)

Das fliegende Spaghettimonster


----------



## ElectricArc (22. September 2009)

Sorry, double-post


----------



## AlknicTeos (22. September 2009)

Al dente


----------



## Phash (23. September 2009)

Al Bundy


----------



## LordofDemons (23. September 2009)

Peggy


----------



## AlknicTeos (23. September 2009)

Sue


----------



## Winipek (23. September 2009)

Ellen


----------



## AlknicTeos (23. September 2009)

Woody


----------



## LordofDemons (23. September 2009)

Neurose


----------



## AlknicTeos (23. September 2009)

Psychologie


----------



## LordofDemons (24. September 2009)

Freud


----------



## PewPew_oO (24. September 2009)

Leid


----------



## AlknicTeos (24. September 2009)

Love


----------



## ToxicAvenger (24. September 2009)

Sex!


----------



## LordofDemons (24. September 2009)

wie wir von sigmund freud auf leid gekommen sind wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja

Kinder


----------



## AlknicTeos (24. September 2009)

Nie


----------



## LordofDemons (24. September 2009)

DIe Ritter der Kokosnuss


----------



## Winipek (24. September 2009)

Ein Fisch Namens Wanda


----------



## Saladarxyz (24. September 2009)

kosmo


----------



## PewPew_oO (24. September 2009)

Timmy!!!!!1111111111


----------



## LordofDemons (24. September 2009)

Warcraft 3

(wie zur hölle kommt ihr von den rittern der kokosnus auf ein fisch namens wanda?)


----------



## AlknicTeos (24. September 2009)

Fun maps


----------



## Marvîn (24. September 2009)

Mods

(nicht die Leute)


----------



## Rexo (24. September 2009)

_Cheaten _


----------



## Marvîn (24. September 2009)

Sicherheit


----------



## leorc (24. September 2009)

Autogurt


----------



## Ichselbstenst (25. September 2009)

Yogurt


----------



## AlknicTeos (25. September 2009)

Bakterien


----------



## leorc (25. September 2009)

Antibiotika


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (26. September 2009)

Gesundheit


----------



## EspCap (27. September 2009)

Danke


----------



## Artherk (28. September 2009)

höflichkeit


----------



## AlknicTeos (29. September 2009)

Gentleman


----------



## Winipek (29. September 2009)

Reggae


----------



## AlknicTeos (29. September 2009)

Marley


----------



## LordofDemons (29. September 2009)

Bob


----------



## Resch (29. September 2009)

Kiffen


----------



## Winipek (29. September 2009)

Müde


----------



## Alion (29. September 2009)

Ich


----------



## Winipek (29. September 2009)

Du


----------



## Skatero (29. September 2009)

Wir


----------



## LordofDemons (30. September 2009)

ihr


----------



## AlknicTeos (30. September 2009)

Groß/kleinschreibung


----------



## Saladarxyz (30. September 2009)

deutsch


----------



## LordofDemons (30. September 2009)

englisch


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

jamie oliver


----------



## LordofDemons (30. September 2009)

tim mälzer (der kocht so schnell da hab ich durchfall bevor ich überhaupt gegessen hab)


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

Hunger


----------



## Winipek (30. September 2009)

Tomatensuppe


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

Ekel


----------



## Winipek (30. September 2009)

Schleim


----------



## Alion (30. September 2009)

Schnecke


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

Franzose


----------



## Resch (30. September 2009)

Eingebildet


----------



## AlknicTeos (30. September 2009)

Arrogant


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

mein chef


----------



## Resch (30. September 2009)

Arbeit -.-


----------



## Winipek (30. September 2009)

Haushalt


----------



## Resch (30. September 2009)

Notwendigkeit


----------



## AlknicTeos (30. September 2009)

Überleben


----------



## Winipek (30. September 2009)

Insel


----------



## Marvîn (30. September 2009)

Schiff


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Oktober 2009)

kreuzfahrt


----------



## PewPew_oO (1. Oktober 2009)

Geld


----------



## AlknicTeos (1. Oktober 2009)

Zeit


----------



## Resch (1. Oktober 2009)

wenig


----------



## Saladarxyz (1. Oktober 2009)

spaß


----------



## Winipek (1. Oktober 2009)

feiern


----------



## Resch (1. Oktober 2009)

Trinken


----------



## Winipek (1. Oktober 2009)

spucken


----------



## Resch (1. Oktober 2009)

unhöflich


----------



## AlknicTeos (1. Oktober 2009)

A...h


----------



## Winipek (1. Oktober 2009)

lecken


----------



## ThyraelFallen (1. Oktober 2009)

*hust*





























Eis am Stiel o.O


----------



## Winipek (1. Oktober 2009)

Film


----------



## Marvîn (1. Oktober 2009)

Leinwand


----------



## Phash (2. Oktober 2009)

Ölgemälde


----------



## Artherk (2. Oktober 2009)

picasso


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Oktober 2009)

Kunst


----------



## Winipek (2. Oktober 2009)

Unterricht


----------



## Resch (2. Oktober 2009)

langweilig


----------



## AlknicTeos (2. Oktober 2009)

einschlafen


----------



## Winipek (2. Oktober 2009)

träumen


----------



## $n4re (2. Oktober 2009)

Horror


----------



## Phantooom (4. Oktober 2009)

blut


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Oktober 2009)

Fleisch


----------



## Artherk (5. Oktober 2009)

grillen hmm lecker


----------



## Winipek (5. Oktober 2009)

Lauer Sommerabend


----------



## Resch (5. Oktober 2009)

angenehm


----------



## AlknicTeos (5. Oktober 2009)

Couch


----------



## Hotgoblin (5. Oktober 2009)

Möbelstück


----------



## Artherk (6. Oktober 2009)

bett


----------



## AlknicTeos (6. Oktober 2009)

Decke


----------



## Artherk (6. Oktober 2009)

schlafen


----------



## AlknicTeos (6. Oktober 2009)

Fernschlafen ( vor dem eingeschalteten Fernseher auf der Couch/Bett schlafend werden, während Fernseher noch weiter läuft)


----------



## Resch (6. Oktober 2009)

müde


----------



## -cqwerty (6. Oktober 2009)

schule o.O (bin in der schule immer müde)


----------



## Resch (7. Oktober 2009)

Lehrer


----------



## AlknicTeos (7. Oktober 2009)

Anwesenheitsliste


----------



## Winipek (7. Oktober 2009)

melden


----------



## Saladarxyz (7. Oktober 2009)

polizei


----------



## Resch (7. Oktober 2009)

Partyende


----------



## Winipek (7. Oktober 2009)

Übelkeit


----------



## Soladra (7. Oktober 2009)

Das große Kotzen


----------



## Artherk (7. Oktober 2009)

Alkohol


----------



## Soladra (7. Oktober 2009)

Jan W.


----------



## AlknicTeos (7. Oktober 2009)

Wer ?


----------



## Soladra (7. Oktober 2009)

*schluck* Du weißt nicht, wer Jan w. ist?????


----------



## AlknicTeos (7. Oktober 2009)

Thread-Thema-verfehlung


----------



## Resch (9. Oktober 2009)

Troll


----------



## Tade (9. Oktober 2009)

Milzbrand


----------



## Winipek (9. Oktober 2009)

Senfgas


----------



## Resch (9. Oktober 2009)

HotDog  (mit senf drauf und reichlich zwiebeln kann da Senfgas draus werden xD)


----------



## Winipek (9. Oktober 2009)

New York


----------



## Resch (9. Oktober 2009)

Fernweh


----------



## Winipek (9. Oktober 2009)

Südsee "Aloah"^^


----------



## Redryujin (11. Oktober 2009)

Wasser


----------



## Skatero (12. Oktober 2009)

Durst


----------



## Winipek (12. Oktober 2009)

Hunger


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Essen


----------



## Resch (12. Oktober 2009)

Satt


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Niemals


----------



## Resch (12. Oktober 2009)

immer


----------



## AlknicTeos (12. Oktober 2009)

wieder


----------



## Resch (12. Oktober 2009)

Wiederholung -.- "gäään"


----------



## AlknicTeos (14. Oktober 2009)

Geschichte


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

spannend


----------



## Resch (14. Oktober 2009)

Popcorn


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

Cola


----------



## Resch (14. Oktober 2009)

Kalt


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

Winter


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

vikinger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

trve


----------



## Resch (14. Oktober 2009)

slang


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

hiphop


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

parkinson


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

Krankheit


----------



## Resch (14. Oktober 2009)

heilung


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

priester


----------



## Resch (14. Oktober 2009)

Robe


----------



## Skatero (14. Oktober 2009)

Magier


----------



## Alion (14. Oktober 2009)

Wasserspender


----------



## Resch (14. Oktober 2009)

blub









Achtung Spoiler:
||da kommt bestimmt jemand mit Spinat oder Frau Poth xD||


----------



## Alion (14. Oktober 2009)

SPINAT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTW: für Spoiler kann man einfach den Text so einbinden 
	
	



```
[spoiler]Der Text ist dann nur zu lesen wenn man ihn markiert[/spoiler]
```
Das ganze sieht dann so aus: 



Spoiler



Der Text ist dann nur zu lesen wenn man ihn markiert


----------



## NamenloserHeld (15. Oktober 2009)

Popeye


----------



## ipercoop (15. Oktober 2009)

Muskeln


----------



## Resch (16. Oktober 2009)

Training


----------



## Nadra (16. Oktober 2009)

Fitnessstudio


----------



## Resch (16. Oktober 2009)

Dienstag und Donnerstag ^^


----------



## Schamu (16. Oktober 2009)

Arbeiten


----------



## Ichselbstenst (16. Oktober 2009)

Nein


----------



## Resch (19. Oktober 2009)

Doch


----------



## Winipek (19. Oktober 2009)

Aber


----------



## Resch (19. Oktober 2009)

Widerspruch


----------



## AlknicTeos (19. Oktober 2009)

Menschen


----------



## Resch (19. Oktober 2009)

Tiere


----------



## EspCap (19. Oktober 2009)

Jägermeister


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

lecker


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Oktober 2009)

essen


----------



## Resch (20. Oktober 2009)

Steak


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Oktober 2009)

HOLY CRAP I LUV IT!!!!

>>>liebe<<< ist das wort


----------



## Resch (20. Oktober 2009)

Herz


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Oktober 2009)

rot


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

blut


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Oktober 2009)

Groß- und Kleinschreibung


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

duden


wie komst du von blut zu groß und kleinschreibung? O_o


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Oktober 2009)

Na weil du es klein geschrieben hast, obwohl es großgeschrieben wird (Substantiv und so).


Wörter


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Oktober 2009)

buch


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Na weil du es klein geschrieben hast, obwohl es großgeschrieben wird (Substantiv und so).



/facepalm


lesen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Oktober 2009)

Grundschule


----------



## Breakyou9 (22. Oktober 2009)

freiheit


----------



## Whole (22. Oktober 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> freiheit


atheismus


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Oktober 2009)

philosophie


----------



## Whole (22. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> philosophie


Existenz-zweifel


----------



## Skillorius (22. Oktober 2009)

Gott


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. Oktober 2009)

Streit


----------



## Skillorius (22. Oktober 2009)

Drogen


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (23. Oktober 2009)

Spritze


----------



## Skillorius (23. Oktober 2009)

Impfen


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (23. Oktober 2009)

Schweinegrippe


----------



## Winipek (23. Oktober 2009)

Stall


----------



## Soladra (23. Oktober 2009)

Pferde


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Oktober 2009)

Äpfel


----------



## Soladra (23. Oktober 2009)

Grün


----------



## MagicDarrok (23. Oktober 2009)

Atomausstieg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (23. Oktober 2009)

0,8 Km

P.S.: Spielst du the Witcher???


----------



## Skillorius (24. Oktober 2009)

lang


----------



## Malldaniss (25. Oktober 2009)

A3 (autobahn)


----------



## Soladra (26. Oktober 2009)

Hitler


----------



## Malldaniss (26. Oktober 2009)

graf staufenberg


----------



## Soladra (26. Oktober 2009)

Graf Frankenstein


----------



## Artherk (26. Oktober 2009)

Monster


----------



## Soladra (26. Oktober 2009)

Gromshak Cyrisaron Elfenschänder^^


----------



## Artherk (26. Oktober 2009)

goldener drache


----------



## Soladra (26. Oktober 2009)

teuer


----------



## Artherk (26. Oktober 2009)

frauenXD


----------



## Soladra (26. Oktober 2009)

Nagellack^^


----------



## Malldaniss (26. Oktober 2009)

bunt


----------



## Soladra (26. Oktober 2009)

Frucht


----------



## Malldaniss (26. Oktober 2009)

Pfirsich


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (26. Oktober 2009)

Freude


----------



## jeef (26. Oktober 2009)

Gefühl


----------



## BBQBoB (27. Oktober 2009)

Blähungen


----------



## Soladra (27. Oktober 2009)

Gestank


----------



## X-Zero (27. Oktober 2009)

Müll


----------



## Malldaniss (27. Oktober 2009)

Mülltonne


----------



## Soladra (27. Oktober 2009)

Waschbär


----------



## Artherk (27. Oktober 2009)

dieb


----------



## Soladra (27. Oktober 2009)

^
|
|
|


----------



## Artherk (27. Oktober 2009)

gemein


----------



## Soladra (27. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (27. Oktober 2009)

abschneiden


----------



## Malldaniss (27. Oktober 2009)

abhacken


----------



## Winipek (27. Oktober 2009)

Finger


----------



## Artherk (27. Oktober 2009)

aua


----------



## jeef (27. Oktober 2009)

mimose


----------



## X-Zero (27. Oktober 2009)

Blume


----------



## Soladra (27. Oktober 2009)

Pafüm


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Oktober 2009)

Schreibfehler


----------



## worldofhordcraft (27. Oktober 2009)

1337 5P34K


----------



## Malldaniss (27. Oktober 2009)

sorry, aber was is das?


----------



## X-Zero (28. Oktober 2009)

N.E.R.D


----------



## Malldaniss (28. Oktober 2009)

der echte gangster


----------



## Soladra (28. Oktober 2009)

Chuck Norris


----------



## Davatar (28. Oktober 2009)

Sauerkraut


----------



## jeef (28. Oktober 2009)

Deutsch


----------



## Bader1 (28. Oktober 2009)

Döner


----------



## skyline930 (28. Oktober 2009)

Essen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BBQBoB (29. Oktober 2009)

Nahrung!


----------



## Malldaniss (29. Oktober 2009)

Weizen


----------



## X-Zero (29. Oktober 2009)

Hopfen


----------



## BBQBoB (29. Oktober 2009)

Hefe


----------



## Davatar (29. Oktober 2009)

Bier


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (29. Oktober 2009)

betrunken


----------



## BBQBoB (29. Oktober 2009)

peinlich!


----------



## Davatar (29. Oktober 2009)

laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ngweilig!


----------



## Kronas (29. Oktober 2009)

spam


----------



## Soladra (29. Oktober 2009)

Dib-Forum


----------



## Andoral1990 (30. Oktober 2009)

Die Spielerklärung des TE is auch zu genial.
Ich suche immer noch das Wort "Hund" um dann "Katze" zu sagen.

Naja

ForenMod


----------



## jeef (31. Oktober 2009)

Ban


----------



## Palasch1994 (31. Oktober 2009)

kick


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

high overlord varok saurfang


----------



## Resch (2. November 2009)

Laptop


----------



## jeef (2. November 2009)

Akku


----------



## Davatar (2. November 2009)

Ladegerät


----------



## Soladra (2. November 2009)

handy


----------



## Resch (2. November 2009)

Telefon


----------



## Soladra (2. November 2009)

Freundin


----------



## Tyrnen (2. November 2009)

Frau


----------



## Madrix00 (3. November 2009)

Mann


----------



## jeef (3. November 2009)

Trunkenheit


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

Fasching!


----------



## Malldaniss (3. November 2009)

bekloppte


----------



## worldofhordcraft (3. November 2009)

Die meisten Jugendlichen


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

Hiphop


----------



## Resch (4. November 2009)

"Kniekehlenhosen"^^


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

Windeln


----------



## sympathisant (4. November 2009)

baby


----------



## Alion (4. November 2009)

geschrei


----------



## X-Zero (4. November 2009)

Rockstars


----------



## Davatar (4. November 2009)

Ich Roque!


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

Sportfreunde Stiller


----------



## jeef (4. November 2009)

Band


----------



## Davatar (5. November 2009)

Gummibaum


----------



## X-Zero (5. November 2009)

Monkey Island I


----------



## Tessa1 (5. November 2009)

Piraten


----------



## Davatar (5. November 2009)

Totenkopf-Flagge


----------



## worldofhordcraft (5. November 2009)

Weiße Flagge


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. November 2009)

Kapitulation


----------



## $n4re (5. November 2009)

Frieden


----------



## jeef (5. November 2009)

Friedenspfeife


----------



## shamus30 (6. November 2009)

Indianer


----------



## X-Zero (6. November 2009)

Cowboy


----------



## Tessa1 (6. November 2009)

Saloon


----------



## Winipek (6. November 2009)

pew-pew


----------



## worldofhordcraft (6. November 2009)

I MA FIRIN MAH LAZORS!!


----------



## Hackseputt (7. November 2009)

Häh ?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (7. November 2009)

Ratlosigkeit


----------



## Soladra (7. November 2009)

mein Raidleiter


----------



## Hackseputt (8. November 2009)

Mann


----------



## Soladra (8. November 2009)

nö,frau^^


----------



## Shadowforce2 (8. November 2009)

Schuhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (8. November 2009)

Zu eng


----------



## Hackseputt (8. November 2009)

Männer-Slip


----------



## Laz0rgun (8. November 2009)

Männermodel


----------



## Hackseputt (8. November 2009)

Muskeln


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. November 2009)

Sport


----------



## jeef (8. November 2009)

Gesundheit


----------



## Hackseputt (8. November 2009)

Niesen


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. November 2009)

Nase


----------



## Hackseputt (8. November 2009)

Popel


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. November 2009)

Ekelhaft


----------



## Resch (9. November 2009)

Hundekacke


----------



## Haxxler (9. November 2009)

Spurenelemente


----------



## Davatar (9. November 2009)

laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig


----------



## Resch (9. November 2009)

Sonntag Nachmittag.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (9. November 2009)

Gericht(s)-Shows


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. November 2009)

Schwachsinn


----------



## Hackseputt (9. November 2009)

unsere Bio Lehrerin


----------



## mookuh (17. November 2009)

Pilze

(hat was mit ihrer frisur zu tun...)


----------



## Resch (17. November 2009)

glitschig, gummihaft^^


----------



## GrillGorilla (17. November 2009)

Flubber


----------



## worldofhordcraft (17. November 2009)

schleimig


----------



## Hackseputt (17. November 2009)

Rotze


----------



## jeef (17. November 2009)

Nase


----------



## Hackseputt (17. November 2009)

Mund


----------



## $n4re (17. November 2009)

Zahnspange


----------



## Resch (18. November 2009)

kieferorthopäde


----------



## Hackseputt (18. November 2009)

Aua !


----------



## $n4re (18. November 2009)

Angst


----------



## Assari (18. November 2009)

Entführer/Kidnapper


----------



## Resch (18. November 2009)

Dennis der Film^^


----------



## Slayed (18. November 2009)

Schauspieler


----------



## $n4re (18. November 2009)

Talent


----------



## Soladra (18. November 2009)

Kunst


----------



## Khoven (18. November 2009)

Kochen


----------



## worldofhordcraft (19. November 2009)

Spaghetti (richtig geschrieben,oder?)


----------



## Resch (19. November 2009)

Italien


----------



## SuperSaurfang (19. November 2009)

rom


----------



## Hackseputt (19. November 2009)

Römer


----------



## Soladra (19. November 2009)

Asterix


----------



## SuperSaurfang (19. November 2009)

idefix


----------



## Hackseputt (19. November 2009)

Fußhupe


----------



## Resch (19. November 2009)

yorkshire terrier


----------



## SuperSaurfang (19. November 2009)

hundewelpen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (19. November 2009)

Cruela de Ville


----------



## Hackseputt (19. November 2009)

französisch


----------



## Soladra (19. November 2009)

schlechtes Bier


----------



## Hackseputt (19. November 2009)

Jever


----------



## Resch (19. November 2009)

Grün


----------



## Soladra (19. November 2009)

Greenhorn


----------



## Hackseputt (19. November 2009)

englisch


----------



## sympathisant (19. November 2009)

französisch


----------



## Hackseputt (19. November 2009)

In Extremo (so heißt ein Lied)


----------



## Soladra (19. November 2009)

Omina sol temperat (lied von der band )


----------



## Hackseputt (19. November 2009)

beeindruckt
(kenne nur wenige die die Band kennen)


----------



## Soladra (19. November 2009)

beeindruckend

Echt? Is meine Lieblingsband


----------



## Hackseputt (20. November 2009)

Gefühle

Ja zumindest hier im Schwabenland


----------



## Soladra (20. November 2009)

liebe

genau da wohn ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hackseputt (20. November 2009)

Hass

ich (leider) auch... nene Spaß is schon lustich hier


----------



## Soladra (20. November 2009)

böse


----------



## Artherk (20. November 2009)

ich


----------



## Soladra (20. November 2009)

^
|
|
|
angeber


----------



## Artherk (20. November 2009)

soladra


----------



## Soladra (20. November 2009)

Freche Dämonenjägerin mit einer an der Klatsche


----------



## Hackseputt (20. November 2009)

weibsstück


----------



## Soladra (20. November 2009)

Rausgestreckte Zunge


----------



## $n4re (20. November 2009)

Nervensägen


----------



## Hackseputt (20. November 2009)

Fünftklässler


----------



## Soladra (21. November 2009)

schule


----------



## Hackseputt (21. November 2009)

och-neeee


----------



## Soladra (21. November 2009)

jop


----------



## worldofhordcraft (21. November 2009)

nein


----------



## Soladra (21. November 2009)

doch


----------



## Hackseputt (21. November 2009)

Antworten


----------



## Soladra (21. November 2009)

Fragen


----------



## X-Zero (21. November 2009)

Quizshow


----------



## worldofhordcraft (21. November 2009)

Günther Jauch


----------



## Soladra (21. November 2009)

Brille


----------



## Hackseputt (21. November 2009)

Fielmann


----------



## Soladra (21. November 2009)

werbung


----------



## Hackseputt (21. November 2009)

DU bist Deutschland


----------



## Assari (22. November 2009)

Kartoffeln


----------



## Lethior (22. November 2009)

Pommes


----------



## Hackseputt (22. November 2009)

McDonalds


----------



## Soladra (22. November 2009)

Burgerking


----------



## jeef (22. November 2009)

Übelkeit


----------



## Hackseputt (22. November 2009)

Vegetarier


----------



## Soladra (22. November 2009)

Essen meinem essen das essen weg.


----------



## Assari (22. November 2009)

Verwirrtheit


----------



## Soladra (22. November 2009)

"Ist es das, was ich denke, dass es das ist?"
"Wenn es das ist, was ich denke was du denkst das es ist, dann ist es das."


----------



## Hackseputt (22. November 2009)

3x das in einem Satz


----------



## Soladra (22. November 2009)

Feststellung


----------



## Assari (22. November 2009)

Deutschunterricht


----------



## Lethior (22. November 2009)

Qual


----------



## Assari (22. November 2009)

Schmerz


----------



## Soladra (22. November 2009)

Tokio Hotel


----------



## Lethior (22. November 2009)

Japan


----------



## Soladra (22. November 2009)

Jan Ws Aktueler Aufentalstort.


----------



## Lethior (22. November 2009)

Keine Fortsetzungen in Sicht


----------



## Soladra (22. November 2009)

Entzug

Haste des Mit dem origami schon gelesen?


----------



## Assari (22. November 2009)

Drogen


----------



## ipercoop (22. November 2009)

Atzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X-Zero (22. November 2009)

Freaks


----------



## Soladra (22. November 2009)

klapse


----------



## Hackseputt (22. November 2009)

Dr. Hetler (Neues vom Wixxer)


----------



## Resch (23. November 2009)

"Ossi"  (das komische Ehepaar) bin aber selber einer^^


----------



## Hackseputt (23. November 2009)

Der Arsch mit Ohren

@Resch: ich auch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (23. November 2009)

Haribo


----------



## Hackseputt (23. November 2009)

Gummi-Bärchen


----------



## Assari (23. November 2009)

LSD


----------



## Lethior (23. November 2009)

Schön bunt


----------



## Soladra (23. November 2009)

Comic


----------



## Lethior (23. November 2009)

LFG


----------



## Soladra (23. November 2009)

Ein geiles lied


----------



## Lethior (23. November 2009)

Magma...


----------



## Soladra (23. November 2009)

raggi


----------



## Lethior (23. November 2009)

heiß


----------



## Soladra (23. November 2009)

ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (23. November 2009)

Nacktelfe
Ich dachte jetzt kommt Illidan^^


----------



## Soladra (23. November 2009)

Nö, der kommt jetzt, weil er immer halbnakt rumläuft


----------



## Lethior (23. November 2009)

BT


----------



## Soladra (23. November 2009)

Minigame


----------



## Lethior (23. November 2009)

Miniclip


----------



## Soladra (23. November 2009)

meistens lustig


----------



## Lethior (23. November 2009)

traurig


----------



## Soladra (23. November 2009)

armes töff töff


----------



## Lethior (23. November 2009)

Mod


----------



## Resch (24. November 2009)

Mod Flanders


----------



## Davatar (24. November 2009)

tot


----------



## Resch (24. November 2009)

Leben


----------



## Lethior (24. November 2009)

Natur


----------



## Cubia19 (24. November 2009)

Plastik


----------



## Lethior (24. November 2009)

Papier


----------



## Hackseputt (24. November 2009)

Papierflieger


----------



## Lethior (24. November 2009)

Augenschmerzen


----------



## Soladra (24. November 2009)

Ritus der Sicht ( da werden den Dämonenjägerm die augen ausgekohlt)


----------



## Lethior (24. November 2009)

Feuer


----------



## Soladra (24. November 2009)

Eis


----------



## Lethior (24. November 2009)

Gefrierbrand


----------



## Soladra (24. November 2009)

Aua


----------



## Lethior (24. November 2009)

Schmerz


----------



## Assari (24. November 2009)

Pein


----------



## Lethior (24. November 2009)

Tod


----------



## X-Zero (24. November 2009)

Sense


----------



## Lethior (24. November 2009)

Schwert


----------



## Soladra (24. November 2009)

herr Ich binsotollweilicheintollesKäsemesserhab (Ashbringer)


----------



## Lethior (24. November 2009)

Gouda


----------



## Soladra (24. November 2009)

abneigung


----------



## Lethior (24. November 2009)

Hass


----------



## Soladra (24. November 2009)

^
|
|
|
*Illidan* &Maiev HA HA!!!


----------



## Lethior (24. November 2009)

Mein Kryptonit


----------



## Soladra (24. November 2009)

WTF???


----------



## Lethior (24. November 2009)

Was???


----------



## Winipek (25. November 2009)

Man sagt "wie bitte?"


----------



## sympathisant (25. November 2009)

mutter?!


----------



## Whitechapel (25. November 2009)

wird öfter geknallt als die tür vom arbeitsamt


----------



## jeef (25. November 2009)

Du


----------



## Lethior (25. November 2009)

Ich


----------



## Hackseputt (25. November 2009)

Personalpronomen


----------



## Lethior (25. November 2009)

Grammatik


----------



## worldofhordcraft (25. November 2009)

Rechtschreibung


----------



## Lethior (25. November 2009)

Diktat


----------



## Hackseputt (25. November 2009)

gute Noten


----------



## Lethior (26. November 2009)

Freude


----------



## worldofhordcraft (26. November 2009)

Weihnachten


----------



## Lethior (26. November 2009)

Jesus


----------



## Lethior (26. November 2009)

Er hat Jehova gesagt!


----------



## worldofhordcraft (28. November 2009)

ROFL der hat LOL gesagt...


----------



## Hackseputt (29. November 2009)

Jan Hegenberg


----------



## jeef (30. November 2009)

homo


----------



## Winipek (30. November 2009)

Homophobie^^


----------



## worldofhordcraft (30. November 2009)

Hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobie


----------



## Davatar (30. November 2009)

Superkalifragilistikexpialigetisch


----------



## mookuh (30. November 2009)

hä


----------



## Sethunya (30. November 2009)

Verwirrung


----------



## worldofhordcraft (30. November 2009)

Die logische Betrachtung von manchen Menschen.


----------



## Mandolid (30. November 2009)

Siegmund Freud


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

Religionsunterricht


----------



## Resch (1. Dezember 2009)

lustig


----------



## Davatar (1. Dezember 2009)

Smilie (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## worldofhordcraft (1. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (1. Dezember 2009)

rosa Decke


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

schweinchenhaut


----------



## Lethior (1. Dezember 2009)

Fleisch


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

steak


----------



## Lethior (1. Dezember 2009)

Schnitzel


----------



## worldofhordcraft (1. Dezember 2009)

Pommes


----------



## Lethior (1. Dezember 2009)

Dick


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

feuer


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

rot


----------



## Lethior (1. Dezember 2009)

Orange


----------



## Mandolid (1. Dezember 2009)

Vitamine


----------



## Lethior (1. Dezember 2009)

Blut


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

Klinge, an dem es hinunter läuft. MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA!


----------



## Lethior (1. Dezember 2009)

Böse Lache


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich


----------



## Lethior (1. Dezember 2009)

verliebt


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (1. Dezember 2009)

Glück


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

glücklich


----------



## Lethior (1. Dezember 2009)

Freude


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

Freunde


----------



## Gauloises24 (1. Dezember 2009)

Vertrauen


----------



## Lethior (1. Dezember 2009)

Schade


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

keine kekse


----------



## Lethior (1. Dezember 2009)

Hunger


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

Durst

Was ist eigentlich das gegenteil von Durst? Dass von Hunger ist satt, aber von Durst?


----------



## Lethior (1. Dezember 2009)

Wasser

Undurstigkeit?


----------



## worldofhordcraft (1. Dezember 2009)

Apfelsaft

Das hab ich mich auch schon immer gefragt. Ich schätze mal es ist einfach "nicht durstig".


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

Traubensaft

gibts da ein Adjektiv? Google spuckt nix aus


----------



## Lethior (1. Dezember 2009)

Gesund

Ich glaube nict


----------



## Lethior (1. Dezember 2009)

Bier


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

After Beer ist before beer

Das kommt hinten aufs BAZN-Shirt.


----------



## Lethior (1. Dezember 2009)

Ausrufezeichen!


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

Yeeeh!


----------



## Lethior (1. Dezember 2009)

YO


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

Yoyo


----------



## Lethior (1. Dezember 2009)

HipHop


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

TH


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

ZOOOOOOOOOOMBIIIIIEEEEEES!!!!


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

BRAAAINZZZZSSS!


----------



## Lethior (1. Dezember 2009)

Geht woanders hin, wir sind auf der Erde, ihr werdet verhungern...


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

oh? na dannn...

COOOOKIEEEEESSSZZZZ!!!!

*sabber*


----------



## Lethior (1. Dezember 2009)

Putzlappen für Sabber


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

bei mir bräucht man nen wischmob.


----------



## Lethior (1. Dezember 2009)

Putzfrau


----------



## Mandolid (1. Dezember 2009)

A-I (Chinesisch für Putzfrau und Tante)


----------



## jeef (2. Dezember 2009)

Übersetzung


----------



## Soladra (2. Dezember 2009)

Englisch


----------



## Resch (2. Dezember 2009)

Deutsch


----------



## Davatar (2. Dezember 2009)

Duden


----------



## Resch (2. Dezember 2009)

gähhn


----------



## Davatar (2. Dezember 2009)

früh


----------



## Resch (2. Dezember 2009)

spät


----------



## Davatar (2. Dezember 2009)

Geisterstunde


----------



## Lethior (2. Dezember 2009)

Mitternacht


----------



## Davatar (2. Dezember 2009)

Tiefschlaf


----------



## Lethior (2. Dezember 2009)

Traum


----------



## Soladra (2. Dezember 2009)

Malfurion


----------



## Lethior (2. Dezember 2009)

Nachtelf


----------



## Soladra (2. Dezember 2009)

<-----


----------



## Lethior (2. Dezember 2009)

Pfeil


----------



## Tade (2. Dezember 2009)

Bogen


----------



## Lethior (2. Dezember 2009)

Schwert


----------



## Resch (2. Dezember 2009)

Ritter


----------



## Lethior (2. Dezember 2009)

Pferd


----------



## Davatar (2. Dezember 2009)

Pferdeäpfel


----------



## Soladra (2. Dezember 2009)

Waldweg


----------



## Davatar (2. Dezember 2009)

Strasse


----------



## mookuh (2. Dezember 2009)

haupstraße


----------



## Mandolid (2. Dezember 2009)

Rush hour


----------



## mookuh (2. Dezember 2009)

Stau


----------



## Soladra (2. Dezember 2009)

Auto


----------



## Davatar (2. Dezember 2009)

Reifen


----------



## Soladra (2. Dezember 2009)

Rad


----------



## Davatar (2. Dezember 2009)

Pumpe


----------



## Soladra (2. Dezember 2009)

am hacken


----------



## Nawato (2. Dezember 2009)

aufgehängt


----------



## Soladra (2. Dezember 2009)

Seil


----------



## Lethior (2. Dezember 2009)

Knoten


----------



## Nawato (2. Dezember 2009)

Loch


----------



## Soladra (2. Dezember 2009)

Fett


----------



## Lethior (2. Dezember 2009)

Pommes


----------



## Soladra (2. Dezember 2009)

Schnitzel


ich kir hunger :-(


----------



## Lethior (2. Dezember 2009)

Cola

Nicht mein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (2. Dezember 2009)

Soße


----------



## Soladra (2. Dezember 2009)

Steak


----------



## Lethior (2. Dezember 2009)

BLUT

Hatten wir das nicht schonmal?


----------



## Nawato (2. Dezember 2009)

Blau


----------



## Lethior (2. Dezember 2009)

Rose


----------



## Nawato (2. Dezember 2009)

Leichen


----------



## Lethior (2. Dezember 2009)

Nekrophil


----------



## worldofhordcraft (2. Dezember 2009)

Dimitri


----------



## Soladra (2. Dezember 2009)

Nachtelfhinternallergie


----------



## Nawato (2. Dezember 2009)

Kotzen


----------



## Lethior (2. Dezember 2009)

Rot

Wir drehen uns irgendwie im Kreis...


----------



## Lethior (2. Dezember 2009)

Gemüse


----------



## worldofhordcraft (2. Dezember 2009)

Obst


----------



## Lethior (2. Dezember 2009)

Banane


----------



## worldofhordcraft (2. Dezember 2009)

Blazing Dildo of the Firequeen


----------



## Lethior (2. Dezember 2009)

Geil


----------



## Nawato (2. Dezember 2009)

SChlampen


----------



## Lethior (2. Dezember 2009)

Berlin


----------



## Nawato (2. Dezember 2009)

Onkel


----------



## Lethior (2. Dezember 2009)

Tante


----------



## Soladra (2. Dezember 2009)

britta


----------



## Nawato (2. Dezember 2009)

Alte Omas


----------



## Lethior (2. Dezember 2009)

pudel


----------



## Nawato (2. Dezember 2009)

Echter Gangster


----------



## Lethior (2. Dezember 2009)

Youtube

Verdammt! Hör auf meine Gedanken zu denken!


----------



## Nawato (2. Dezember 2009)

Fred


----------



## Lethior (2. Dezember 2009)

George


----------



## Lekraan (2. Dezember 2009)

Pizza


----------



## worldofhordcraft (2. Dezember 2009)

Lecker


----------



## Nawato (2. Dezember 2009)

Saufen


----------



## Lekraan (2. Dezember 2009)

Milch


----------



## Lethior (2. Dezember 2009)

Kekse


----------



## Lekraan (2. Dezember 2009)

Oma


----------



## worldofhordcraft (2. Dezember 2009)

Natural Killer Cyborg


----------



## Lekraan (2. Dezember 2009)

Dragonball Z


----------



## Lethior (2. Dezember 2009)

RTL II


----------



## Xeth1402 (2. Dezember 2009)

fernsehen


----------



## Nawato (2. Dezember 2009)

Müll


----------



## Lekraan (2. Dezember 2009)

Küche


----------



## Nawato (2. Dezember 2009)

Essen


----------



## Lekraan (2. Dezember 2009)

MC Donald


----------



## Nawato (2. Dezember 2009)

Verschimmelte Pommes -.- das ist eklig


----------



## Lethior (2. Dezember 2009)

bespuckte Burger


----------



## jeef (3. Dezember 2009)

Imbissbude um die Ecke ;P


----------



## Soladra (3. Dezember 2009)

Döner


----------



## mookuh (3. Dezember 2009)

Gammelfleisch


----------



## Hackseputt (3. Dezember 2009)

Maultasche


----------



## Lethior (3. Dezember 2009)

Hunger


----------



## mookuh (3. Dezember 2009)

Durst


----------



## Lethior (3. Dezember 2009)

Bier


----------



## Nawato (3. Dezember 2009)

Kasten


----------



## Lethior (3. Dezember 2009)

Kiste


----------



## worldofhordcraft (3. Dezember 2009)

Schachtel


----------



## Lethior (3. Dezember 2009)

Spongebob


----------



## jeef (4. Dezember 2009)

Ananas (da wohnt er doch drin odeR? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Winipek (4. Dezember 2009)

Obstsalat


----------



## worldofhordcraft (4. Dezember 2009)

Salatkopf


----------



## Nawato (5. Dezember 2009)

Wasser


----------



## Lekraan (5. Dezember 2009)

Lethior schrieb:


> Bier






Nawato schrieb:


> Kasten



huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kochen


----------



## Dropz (6. Dezember 2009)

Ostern


----------



## Dropz (6. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Hase


große Ohren


----------



## Gidgnömm (6. Dezember 2009)

hören


----------



## Dropz (6. Dezember 2009)

Gidgnömm schrieb:


> hören


musik


----------



## Gidgnömm (6. Dezember 2009)

Jasper


----------



## Dropz (6. Dezember 2009)

Gidgnömm schrieb:


> Jasper


Black Metal


----------



## Gidgnömm (6. Dezember 2009)

Kacke


----------



## Nawato (6. Dezember 2009)

Klo


----------



## Dropz (6. Dezember 2009)

Hygiene


----------



## Dominau (6. Dezember 2009)

Wasser


----------



## Lekraan (6. Dezember 2009)

feucht


----------



## Lekraan (6. Dezember 2009)

Porno


----------



## worldofhordcraft (6. Dezember 2009)

Star Whores


----------



## Mandolid (6. Dezember 2009)

World of whorecraft


----------



## worldofhordcraft (7. Dezember 2009)

In Diana Jones


----------



## Raaandy (7. Dezember 2009)

billige filmverasche


----------



## Mandolid (8. Dezember 2009)

Uwe Boll


----------



## jeef (9. Dezember 2009)

fail


----------



## Alion (9. Dezember 2009)

Win


----------



## Winipek (9. Dezember 2009)

Windows


----------



## worldofhordcraft (9. Dezember 2009)

7


----------



## Nawato (9. Dezember 2009)

Zahl


----------



## worldofhordcraft (9. Dezember 2009)

62000


----------



## Nawato (9. Dezember 2009)

Geld


----------



## worldofhordcraft (9. Dezember 2009)

Tron


----------



## Winipek (10. Dezember 2009)

Buffed-User


----------



## Nawato (10. Dezember 2009)

Deutschland


----------



## Winipek (10. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Deutschland



Höh??


----------



## Nawato (10. Dezember 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> Höh??


Ja Buffed User erinnern mich an Deutschland kA wieso xD


----------



## Caps-lock (10. Dezember 2009)

> Höh??



erstaunter Ausruf


----------



## worldofhordcraft (10. Dezember 2009)

OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL?!?!?!?


----------



## jeef (11. Dezember 2009)

Übertrieben


----------



## worldofhordcraft (11. Dezember 2009)

Michael Jackson´s Tod


----------



## Winipek (11. Dezember 2009)

Mysteriös


----------



## worldofhordcraft (11. Dezember 2009)

Galileo


----------



## Winipek (11. Dezember 2009)

Großer Erfinder


----------



## Nawato (11. Dezember 2009)

Atombombe


----------



## Winipek (11. Dezember 2009)

Hieroschima


----------



## Routa (11. Dezember 2009)

verstrahlt


----------



## worldofhordcraft (11. Dezember 2009)

Chernobyl


----------



## worldofhordcraft (12. Dezember 2009)

?


----------



## Soladra (12. Dezember 2009)

schwarze pixel


----------



## Soladra (12. Dezember 2009)

Sola


----------



## Winipek (12. Dezember 2009)

Cola


----------



## Soladra (12. Dezember 2009)

süß


----------



## Nawato (12. Dezember 2009)

Mich Selbst xD


----------



## Winipek (13. Dezember 2009)

Narzist


----------



## HGVermillion (13. Dezember 2009)

Blume


----------



## Nawato (13. Dezember 2009)

Wiesenbrand


----------



## worldofhordcraft (13. Dezember 2009)

Weltenbrand


----------



## Nawato (13. Dezember 2009)

Feuer


----------



## Routa (13. Dezember 2009)

heiss


----------



## Nawato (13. Dezember 2009)

Kaffe


----------



## Toraka' (13. Dezember 2009)

getränk


----------



## Winipek (13. Dezember 2009)

Bier


----------



## Nawato (13. Dezember 2009)

Komasaufen


----------



## Toraka' (13. Dezember 2009)

Deutschlands jugendliche


----------



## dragon1 (13. Dezember 2009)

unverstaendniss


----------



## Aratosao (13. Dezember 2009)

beamte


----------



## worldofhordcraft (13. Dezember 2009)

Nachmittag


----------



## worldofhordcraft (13. Dezember 2009)

Praktikum


----------



## Petersburg (13. Dezember 2009)

Schmerzen :O


----------



## worldofhordcraft (13. Dezember 2009)

SM


----------



## worldofhordcraft (13. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (13. Dezember 2009)

smiley


----------



## Aratosao (13. Dezember 2009)

erziehung


----------



## jeef (14. Dezember 2009)

Vorbildlich


----------



## Nawato (14. Dezember 2009)

Kindheitsheld


----------



## Winipek (14. Dezember 2009)

Papa


----------



## Nawato (14. Dezember 2009)

Friedhof


----------



## Winipek (14. Dezember 2009)

Autsch


----------



## Nawato (14. Dezember 2009)

Verletzung


----------



## Toraka' (14. Dezember 2009)

LOL omfg rofl kack heal! ich hab mit meim stanina equipt 12k hp, das sollte man doch heilen können!


----------



## Winipek (14. Dezember 2009)

Noob


----------



## Nawato (14. Dezember 2009)

Naxxramas 80er Version


----------



## Winipek (14. Dezember 2009)

Margarine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (14. Dezember 2009)

Butter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (14. Dezember 2009)

Backen


----------



## Lethior (14. Dezember 2009)

Gewürzkuchen


----------



## Winipek (14. Dezember 2009)

Lebkuchenmann


----------



## worldofhordcraft (14. Dezember 2009)

Natural Killer Cyborg


----------



## Resch (15. Dezember 2009)

C&C GENERÄLE -.-


----------



## Winipek (15. Dezember 2009)

C&A  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (15. Dezember 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> C&A
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klamotten kaufen wie langweilig^^


----------



## jeef (16. Dezember 2009)

Online-Shop


----------



## Winipek (16. Dezember 2009)

Amazon


----------



## Nawato (16. Dezember 2009)

Jede menge Müll


----------



## Routa (16. Dezember 2009)

eltern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (16. Dezember 2009)

Frechheit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (16. Dezember 2009)

Nervensägen


----------



## Winipek (16. Dezember 2009)

Kinder


----------



## El Homer (16. Dezember 2009)

stress


----------



## Caps-lock (17. Dezember 2009)

das Leben


----------



## Resch (17. Dezember 2009)

ungerecht


----------



## Winipek (17. Dezember 2009)

Gerechtigkeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (18. Dezember 2009)

Justitia


----------



## Ares16784 (18. Dezember 2009)

Rechtsanwlt


----------



## Routa (18. Dezember 2009)

juristisch


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. Dezember 2009)

studenten


----------



## Lekraan (19. Dezember 2009)

Sex


----------



## Tade (19. Dezember 2009)

Porno


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (19. Dezember 2009)

geil


----------



## Tade (19. Dezember 2009)

Smegma


----------



## Lekraan (19. Dezember 2009)

Wikepedia


----------



## Vicell (19. Dezember 2009)

Schwingschleifer!


----------



## Tade (19. Dezember 2009)

Tool Time


----------



## jeef (22. Dezember 2009)

binford


----------



## Lekraan (22. Dezember 2009)

Unwissenheit


----------



## Routa (22. Dezember 2009)

Selbstvertrauen


----------



## Winipek (22. Dezember 2009)

Nötig


----------



## jeef (26. Dezember 2009)

Nahrung


----------



## Vaiandil (27. Dezember 2009)

Bunt


----------



## Lethior (27. Dezember 2009)

Drogen


----------



## Raheema (2. Januar 2010)

Gefährlich


----------



## Hackseputt (2. Januar 2010)

stink wütende Freundin


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2010)

Ausser Gefahr


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Januar 2010)

panik


----------



## Raheema (2. Januar 2010)

Massen


----------



## jeef (3. Januar 2010)

Kommerz


----------



## rovdyr (3. Januar 2010)

Kunst


----------



## Raheema (3. Januar 2010)

Bild


----------



## Tade (3. Januar 2010)

Farben


----------



## Raheema (4. Januar 2010)

Lila


----------



## Resch (4. Januar 2010)

Raheema schrieb:


> Lila



Milka


----------



## nemø (4. Januar 2010)

Urbanes Leben


----------



## Resch (5. Januar 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Urbanes Leben




an das Spiel "Urban Chaos"


----------



## Winipek (5. Januar 2010)

Vorstadt


----------



## Raheema (5. Januar 2010)

Großstadt


----------



## Trooperus (5. Januar 2010)

Kleinstadt


----------



## Raheema (5. Januar 2010)

Flecken (sind kleine städte)


----------



## jeef (6. Januar 2010)

cillit bang (auf die normalen flecken jez bezogen^^)


----------



## nemø (6. Januar 2010)

American pie


----------



## Winipek (6. Januar 2010)

Apfelkuchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bröckchen (6. Januar 2010)

schmeckt gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExtremDoc (6. Januar 2010)

Coca Cola


----------



## Winipek (7. Januar 2010)

Weihnachtsmann


----------



## Resch (7. Januar 2010)

stressige Zeit


----------



## Winipek (7. Januar 2010)

das letzte Jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (8. Januar 2010)

Kriegsfilm


----------



## Winipek (8. Januar 2010)

Münchhausen


----------



## Hackseputt (8. Januar 2010)

Rettungshund  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (8. Januar 2010)

Bernhardiner


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Maus


----------



## Hackseputt (8. Januar 2010)

Essen


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Ich.


Hey, Hackseputt, ic dacte du wärst tot!


----------



## Hackseputt (8. Januar 2010)

mädchen

warum ?


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Verniedlichung von made

Weil ich nix mehr von dir gelesen hab


----------



## Hackseputt (8. Januar 2010)

Madlen xD

ja musste mich um die Schule kümmern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (8. Januar 2010)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> Madlen xD



*"Transporter"* ( Der Film)   Erinnert mich an Madeleines welche die Frau  Jason Statham in dem Film bäckt.


----------



## Winipek (8. Januar 2010)

Sprinter (Mercedes)


----------



## Hackseputt (8. Januar 2010)

Audi


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

horch!


----------



## Hackseputt (8. Januar 2010)

Lautmalerei


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Hö?


----------



## Resch (8. Januar 2010)

Wie jetzt?


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (8. Januar 2010)

Frage



@Hackseputt
Ich klick jedes mal das gespoilerte in deiner Sig an >.<


----------



## Hackseputt (8. Januar 2010)

Ratlosigkeit

P.S.: Lautmalerei = ein Stilmittel


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (8. Januar 2010)

Verzweiflung


----------



## Hackseputt (8. Januar 2010)

Depressionen


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Emo


----------



## Resch (8. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Emo



Meine Sig xD


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

pervers


----------



## Winipek (8. Januar 2010)

Ansichtsache


----------



## Hackseputt (8. Januar 2010)

Standpunkt

@0/8/15 Casual: dann hats ja wenigstens einmal geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hackseputt (9. Januar 2010)

Mysterium


----------



## Winipek (9. Januar 2010)

Mann


----------



## Swamplord (9. Januar 2010)

Frau


----------



## Sultio (10. Januar 2010)

versaut


----------



## slurm (10. Januar 2010)

Paris Hilton


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (10. Januar 2010)

paparazzi


----------



## mookuh (10. Januar 2010)

nervig


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (10. Januar 2010)

arbeit


----------



## Hackseputt (10. Januar 2010)

Schule


----------



## Resch (11. Januar 2010)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> Schule



Leider vorbei


----------



## Tade (11. Januar 2010)

Beziehung


----------



## Winipek (11. Januar 2010)

Liebe


----------



## Resch (11. Januar 2010)

Rot


----------



## Hackseputt (11. Januar 2010)

Blut


----------



## Resch (12. Januar 2010)

Au


----------



## jeef (12. Januar 2010)

Schmerz


----------



## Winipek (12. Januar 2010)

Liebeskummer


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Januar 2010)

Kraftlos


----------



## slurm (12. Januar 2010)

nachm sex


----------



## Winipek (12. Januar 2010)

Zigarette


----------



## slurm (12. Januar 2010)

aufhören


----------



## Winipek (12. Januar 2010)

Feierabend


----------



## slurm (12. Januar 2010)

Zigarette


----------



## mookuh (12. Januar 2010)

Tabak


----------



## Hackseputt (12. Januar 2010)

schnupfen (also von Schnupftabak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Winipek (13. Januar 2010)

Kokain


----------



## Resch (13. Januar 2010)

Schnee im Sommer


----------



## Winipek (13. Januar 2010)

Afghanistan


----------



## Resch (13. Januar 2010)

Bundeswehr


----------



## F4n4t1k4 (13. Januar 2010)

waffen


----------



## Winipek (13. Januar 2010)

Waffeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F4n4t1k4 (13. Januar 2010)

puderzucker


----------



## Resch (13. Januar 2010)

Schnee im Sommer^^ mh das hab ich vorhin schon geschrieben, deswegen nehme ich mal


"süß"


----------



## Hackseputt (13. Januar 2010)

Mädchen


----------



## Resch (14. Januar 2010)

Flirten


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. Januar 2010)

Augen


----------



## mookuh (14. Januar 2010)

Sehen


----------



## Awadalla (14. Januar 2010)

Scharf


----------



## Redryujin (14. Januar 2010)

Messer


----------



## mookuh (14. Januar 2010)

Gabel


----------



## jeef (15. Januar 2010)

Besteck


----------



## Winipek (15. Januar 2010)

Operation


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Januar 2010)

Leber


----------



## Resch (15. Januar 2010)

Alkohol


----------



## Dabow (15. Januar 2010)

Resch schrieb:


> Alkohol



Hangover


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Januar 2010)

Las Vegas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (15. Januar 2010)

Fear and Loathing...


----------



## Resch (15. Januar 2010)

spannend


----------



## Winipek (15. Januar 2010)

Krimi


----------



## Awadalla (15. Januar 2010)

Tatort


----------



## Resch (15. Januar 2010)

Öffentlich rechtliche--->GEZ für son scheiss bezahlen pfff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (15. Januar 2010)

Wut?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Awadalla (15. Januar 2010)

Zorn


----------



## Dabow (15. Januar 2010)

Awadalla schrieb:


> Zorn



Tastatur-an-die-wand-werfen-und-kaputt-machen


----------



## Exicoo (15. Januar 2010)

Ausflippen


----------



## Dabow (15. Januar 2010)

Exicoo schrieb:


> Ausflippen



30er Zone


----------



## Awadalla (15. Januar 2010)

Radar


----------



## mookuh (16. Januar 2010)

Tower (am Flughafen)


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Januar 2010)

airbus


----------



## mookuh (16. Januar 2010)

flugzeug^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Januar 2010)

stewardess


----------



## Exicoo (16. Januar 2010)

sexy (aber nicht alle)^^


----------



## mookuh (16. Januar 2010)

Mädchen


----------



## Dabow (16. Januar 2010)

rattig


----------



## Resch (18. Januar 2010)

Dabow schrieb:


> rattig



mhhhh Ratten?^^


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Januar 2010)

Film


----------



## michael92 (18. Januar 2010)

Megan Fox


----------



## Winipek (18. Januar 2010)

Schauspielerin


----------



## Resch (18. Januar 2010)

reich


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Januar 2010)

arm


----------



## michael92 (18. Januar 2010)

Brücke


----------



## Winipek (18. Januar 2010)

Schlafen


----------



## Dabow (18. Januar 2010)

müde


----------



## Winipek (18. Januar 2010)

Lächeln


----------



## Resch (18. Januar 2010)

schön


----------



## Winipek (18. Januar 2010)

Sonnenschein


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (18. Januar 2010)

Urlaub


----------



## michael92 (18. Januar 2010)

Arbeiten -.-


----------



## CharlySteven (19. Januar 2010)

nadelbaum


----------



## Resch (19. Januar 2010)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> nadelbaum



Bist du Förster? Oder warum assoziierst du Nadelbaum mit arbeiten?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: grün


----------



## dragon1 (19. Januar 2010)

wald


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Januar 2010)

Pilze


----------



## Winipek (19. Januar 2010)

Psilocybin


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Januar 2010)

Bahnhof


----------



## Winipek (19. Januar 2010)

Abschied


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (19. Januar 2010)

Neuanfang


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Januar 2010)

Wiederspielwert


----------



## Senkarios (19. Januar 2010)

Zeit


----------



## Awadalla (19. Januar 2010)

Geld


----------



## Crystania (20. Januar 2010)

Bank


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Januar 2010)

Krise


----------



## Resch (20. Januar 2010)

Manager


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Januar 2010)

Schläge


----------



## worldofhordcraft (20. Januar 2010)

Schmerzen


----------



## Winipek (20. Januar 2010)

Arzt


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Januar 2010)

Schulkamerad (der sohn meines hausarztes ging mit mir in die schule deshalb^^)


----------



## Dabow (20. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Schulkamerad (der sohn meines hausarztes ging mit mir in die schule deshalb^^)



abschreiben


----------



## Crystania (20. Januar 2010)

Gute Schulnoten


----------



## Hackseputt (20. Januar 2010)

nicht ich


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Januar 2010)

reich


----------



## Crystania (21. Januar 2010)

tolles auto


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Januar 2010)

ich :3


----------



## Resch (21. Januar 2010)

du


----------



## Winipek (21. Januar 2010)

Sie, bitte ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Januar 2010)

Anrede


----------



## Winipek (21. Januar 2010)

Anmache


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Januar 2010)

Baby


----------



## Winipek (21. Januar 2010)

Geschrei


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Januar 2010)

Kopfweh


----------



## Resch (21. Januar 2010)

Kater


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Januar 2010)

Alkohol


----------



## Winipek (21. Januar 2010)

Party


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Januar 2010)

Freunde


----------



## Zirgone (21. Januar 2010)

spaß


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Januar 2010)

Sex


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Januar 2010)

witz


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Januar 2010)

Lachen


----------



## freezex (21. Januar 2010)

lustig


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Januar 2010)

youtube


----------



## Awadalla (21. Januar 2010)

Sammlung


----------



## Crystania (22. Januar 2010)

diddl-maus blätter (muhaha)


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Januar 2010)

Vergangenheit


----------



## Resch (22. Januar 2010)

schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Januar 2010)

Playboy 

edit: irgendwie fällt mir hier gelich gameboy ein >.<


----------



## freezex (22. Januar 2010)

Hugh Hefner


----------



## michael92 (22. Januar 2010)

Frauen


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Januar 2010)

Schuhe


----------



## Winipek (22. Januar 2010)

Pumps


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Januar 2010)

hä?

ich meine

*Bahnhof*


----------



## michael92 (22. Januar 2010)

Schlägerei


----------



## Winipek (22. Januar 2010)

das schobn das 2. Mal das du meine Begriffe nicht verstehst ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 @LoD

Basballschläger


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Januar 2010)

Randale

est tut mir so leiiiid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 @Winipek


----------



## Winipek (22. Januar 2010)

Entschuldigung angenommen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Molotow


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Januar 2010)

Cocktail


----------



## Winipek (22. Januar 2010)

Kleid


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Januar 2010)

Ball (also das Ereigniss nicht der gegenstand) 

edit: wobei bei so nem richtig schön ausgeschnittenen kleid könnte man auch bälle sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (22. Januar 2010)

Tanzen



> edit: wobei bei so nem richtig schön ausgeschnittenen kleid könnte man auch bälle sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wieso? Geht man mit nem tief ausgeschittenem Kleid auf mehr als einen Ball? *fg*


----------



## Resch (22. Januar 2010)

Disco


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Januar 2010)

Übernächtigt


----------



## Winipek (22. Januar 2010)

Augenringe


----------



## freezex (22. Januar 2010)

Apfelringe


----------



## Awadalla (22. Januar 2010)

DSDS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. Januar 2010)

lächerlich


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> lächerlich



Klassenkameradin


----------



## Awadalla (23. Januar 2010)

Schockiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (23. Januar 2010)

freund


----------



## Caps-lock (23. Januar 2010)

Moria


----------



## Awadalla (23. Januar 2010)

Unbekannt


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Januar 2010)

Inkognito


----------



## Resch (25. Januar 2010)

Spion


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Januar 2010)

James Bond


----------



## michael92 (25. Januar 2010)

Film


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. Januar 2010)

hollywood


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Januar 2010)

Bollywood


----------



## freezex (25. Januar 2010)

Indien


----------



## michael92 (25. Januar 2010)

Elefant


----------



## Resch (25. Januar 2010)

groß


----------



## Cârcass (25. Januar 2010)

beeindruckend


----------



## michael92 (25. Januar 2010)

Ich xD


----------



## Caps-lock (26. Januar 2010)

Egoist


----------



## michael92 (26. Januar 2010)

Falco


----------



## Resch (26. Januar 2010)

jeanny


----------



## Winipek (26. Januar 2010)

armes Ding


----------



## mookuh (26. Januar 2010)

kronas


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Januar 2010)

User


----------



## Awadalla (27. Januar 2010)

Computer


----------



## Resch (27. Januar 2010)

Spiel


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Januar 2010)

Spaß


----------



## Resch (28. Januar 2010)

schön


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Januar 2010)

Karibik


----------



## Winipek (28. Januar 2010)

Johnny Depp


----------



## sympathisant (28. Januar 2010)

Scheren


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Januar 2010)

Friseur


----------



## Winipek (28. Januar 2010)

dringend


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Januar 2010)

schweig 

(kurze Erklärung: ich hab etwas längere haare  so etwas über schulterlang und alle sagen ich sollte dringend zum friseuer und ich sag dann immer...)

genau ^^


----------



## Winipek (28. Januar 2010)

Traumdeuter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Ich schul um, verdien jetzt mein Geld mit Traumdeuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Awadalla (28. Januar 2010)

Schlafen


----------



## Resch (28. Januar 2010)

erholen


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Januar 2010)

wo wir wieder in der *KARIBIK* wären^^


----------



## Resch (28. Januar 2010)

glasklares blau schimmerndes Meer^^


----------



## Winipek (28. Januar 2010)

Need!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Januar 2010)

Entzündlicher Rektalausschlag.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Januar 2010)

Alki du hast auf seltsame sachen need Oo

ekelhaft


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Januar 2010)

Eitrige Enddarm Bulimie.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Januar 2010)

siehe oben^


----------



## Soldier206 (28. Januar 2010)

lecker


----------



## Resch (29. Januar 2010)

Burger


----------



## Winipek (29. Januar 2010)

King


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Januar 2010)

Kong


----------



## Winipek (29. Januar 2010)

Kongo


----------



## freezex (29. Januar 2010)

Affen


----------



## Resch (29. Januar 2010)

Bananen


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Januar 2010)

ausrutschen


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. Januar 2010)

schadenfreude


----------



## Soladra (30. Januar 2010)

me


----------



## Poringina (30. Januar 2010)

*M*ass *E*ffect 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (30. Januar 2010)

Bäm, headshot, voll ins knie


----------



## Awadalla (31. Januar 2010)

Arzt


----------



## Ragebar (31. Januar 2010)

morphium


----------



## Narulein (31. Januar 2010)

beruhigen


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Februar 2010)

Musik


----------



## Winipek (1. Februar 2010)

Unterricht


----------



## freezex (1. Februar 2010)

Lernen


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Februar 2010)

langweilig


----------



## Winipek (1. Februar 2010)

Gähnen


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Februar 2010)

Danke jetzt musste ich wirklcih gähnen)

Müdigkeit


----------



## Asayur (1. Februar 2010)

(durchschnittlicher Montags-) Arbeitstag


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Februar 2010)

heute


----------



## Winipek (1. Februar 2010)

"Blau" machen...
 edit: bezog sich auf Assyur (pöse Zwischenposter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ach egal past trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Februar 2010)

färben


----------



## Asayur (1. Februar 2010)

Schneidern


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Februar 2010)

Beruf


----------



## Asayur (1. Februar 2010)

Gehalt


----------



## Winipek (1. Februar 2010)

Berufung


----------



## Asayur (1. Februar 2010)

Heldenmut


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Februar 2010)

ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nein scherz

Übermut


----------



## nemø (1. Februar 2010)

Stolpern


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Februar 2010)

fallen


----------



## Asayur (1. Februar 2010)

Verletzung


----------



## Soldier206 (1. Februar 2010)

bluten


----------



## Asayur (1. Februar 2010)

Pflaster


----------



## Winipek (2. Februar 2010)

Trost


----------



## Asayur (2. Februar 2010)

Hilfe


----------



## Winipek (2. Februar 2010)

schreien


----------



## Asayur (2. Februar 2010)

Gefahr


----------



## Winipek (2. Februar 2010)

Dunkelheit


----------



## Asayur (2. Februar 2010)

Schatten


----------



## Winipek (2. Februar 2010)

grau


----------



## freezex (2. Februar 2010)

Alltag


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. Februar 2010)

langeweile


----------



## Torhall (2. Februar 2010)

ruhe


----------



## GrillGorilla (2. Februar 2010)

Stille


----------



## Asayur (2. Februar 2010)

Das Ende (Endstille -> Wortspiel....Kracher)


----------



## Winipek (3. Februar 2010)

Western (ja, ich weiss auch nicht , seh nur gerade so nen Cowboy in meiner Phantasie in den Sonnenuntergang reiten...)


----------



## Asayur (3. Februar 2010)

Moin Wini *g*

Indianer


----------



## freezex (3. Februar 2010)

Friedenspfeife


----------



## Asayur (3. Februar 2010)

rauchen


----------



## Winipek (3. Februar 2010)

ungesund


----------



## Asayur (3. Februar 2010)

Alkoholismus


----------



## freezex (3. Februar 2010)

Wochenende


----------



## Winipek (3. Februar 2010)

Frei


----------



## Asayur (3. Februar 2010)

(Freunde) treffen


----------



## Winipek (3. Februar 2010)

lustig

Huhu Asayur^^(habsch vorhin gar net gelesen...)


----------



## Asayur (3. Februar 2010)

Comedy

NP ;P


----------



## Winipek (3. Februar 2010)

Schillerstr.


----------



## Asayur (3. Februar 2010)

Live Auftritt


----------



## Winipek (3. Februar 2010)

Konzert


----------



## Asayur (3. Februar 2010)

Festival


----------



## Winipek (3. Februar 2010)

zelten


----------



## Asayur (3. Februar 2010)

Urlaub


----------



## Winipek (3. Februar 2010)

Flugreise


----------



## Winipek (3. Februar 2010)

sorry Doppelpost


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (3. Februar 2010)

Inselstaat


----------



## Winipek (4. Februar 2010)

Bahamas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rovdyr (4. Februar 2010)

Palmen


----------



## Winipek (4. Februar 2010)

Bananen


----------



## Asayur (4. Februar 2010)

Tropen


----------



## Winipek (4. Februar 2010)

Troopers


----------



## Asayur (4. Februar 2010)

Riesige Insekten


----------



## Winipek (4. Februar 2010)

Mücken


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (4. Februar 2010)

kratzen


----------



## Winipek (4. Februar 2010)

Juckreiz


----------



## Asayur (4. Februar 2010)

Ausschlag


----------



## Winipek (4. Februar 2010)

iiihhh


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hautarzt


----------



## Asayur (4. Februar 2010)

Wartezimmer


----------



## Winipek (4. Februar 2010)

Zeitschrift


----------



## Asayur (4. Februar 2010)

PC Action


----------



## Winipek (4. Februar 2010)

Call of Duty


----------



## Asayur (4. Februar 2010)

World War II


----------



## Winipek (4. Februar 2010)

Weihnachtsgeschenk


----------



## Asayur (4. Februar 2010)

Last Christmas *AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH*


----------



## Luilu (4. Februar 2010)

Schnee


----------



## Winipek (4. Februar 2010)

Eis


----------



## Luilu (4. Februar 2010)

Häagen Dasz


----------



## Asayur (4. Februar 2010)

Überteuerte Eisbecher (War in London im Haegen Dasz Cafe und das war abartig teuer da)


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (5. Februar 2010)

leere Geldtasche


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Monatsende


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Februar 2010)

Kohle wuhuu!!!


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Party Yay


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Februar 2010)

Alkoholleichen


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Komasaufen


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Februar 2010)

Flatratepartys


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Berichte in der Schrotttageszeitung


----------



## Luilu (5. Februar 2010)

Meinung


----------



## Winipek (5. Februar 2010)

subjektiv


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Februar 2010)

Bild lol ich hab aufAsas post geantwortet und es passt trotzdem >.<


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (5. Februar 2010)

Kamera


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Februar 2010)

Canon


----------



## Winipek (5. Februar 2010)

Drucker


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Patronen


----------



## Winipek (5. Februar 2010)

Revolver


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Metal Gear Solid 3


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (5. Februar 2010)

Snake Eater


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Chinesische Spezialitäten


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (5. Februar 2010)

Sojasauce


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Wasabi


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (5. Februar 2010)

Nuss


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Schale


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (5. Februar 2010)

Nussknacker


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Märchen


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (5. Februar 2010)

Brüder Grimm


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Der böse Wolf


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (5. Februar 2010)

Bauch voller Steine


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Zu viel gegessen.


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (5. Februar 2010)

Varupfarle (wie man bei uns sagen würde) oder einfach "der Schnaps danach" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Übelkeit


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (5. Februar 2010)

Krankenstand


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Frei


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (5. Februar 2010)

Urlaub


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Ausschlafen


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (5. Februar 2010)

erst nach 12 Uhr aufstehen


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Mittagessen


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (6. Februar 2010)

3-Gänge-Menü


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Nachtisch


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (6. Februar 2010)

Mousse au chocolate


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Lecker


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (6. Februar 2010)

Glücksgefühl


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Zufriedenheit


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (6. Februar 2010)

Gesundheit


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

wichtig


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (6. Februar 2010)

essentiell


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Quintessenz


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (6. Februar 2010)

Organisation


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Kingdom Hearts II


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (6. Februar 2010)

Axel <3


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Boxer


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (6. Februar 2010)

Maske


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Theater


----------



## Winipek (6. Februar 2010)

Hamlet


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Drama


----------



## Winipek (6. Februar 2010)

Beziehung


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Singledasein


----------



## Winipek (6. Februar 2010)

Traurig^^


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Unglück


----------



## Soldier206 (6. Februar 2010)

Katastrophe


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Zusammenhalt


----------



## Soldier206 (6. Februar 2010)

Teamarbeit


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Schwerarbeit


----------



## Soldier206 (6. Februar 2010)

denken^^


----------



## Winipek (6. Februar 2010)

Rätsel


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Sudoku


----------



## Soldier206 (6. Februar 2010)

Zahlen


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Mathematik


----------



## Soldier206 (6. Februar 2010)

schlechte Noten xD


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

schlechte Musiker^^


----------



## Soldier206 (6. Februar 2010)

Deutsch-Rap


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Brechreiz


----------



## Awadalla (7. Februar 2010)

Kotze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (7. Februar 2010)

Ekelhaft


----------



## Awadalla (7. Februar 2010)

Putzfrau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (7. Februar 2010)

Besen


----------



## Awadalla (7. Februar 2010)

Kübel


----------



## Asayur (7. Februar 2010)

Käpten Balu *g*


----------



## Awadalla (7. Februar 2010)

Bär


----------



## Asayur (7. Februar 2010)

Wald


----------



## Awadalla (7. Februar 2010)

Jäger


----------



## Asayur (7. Februar 2010)

Gewehr


----------



## Ragebar (7. Februar 2010)

Wunde


----------



## Asayur (7. Februar 2010)

Schnitt


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (8. Februar 2010)

Klinge


----------



## Asayur (8. Februar 2010)

Schwert


----------



## Winipek (8. Februar 2010)

Hand


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Februar 2010)

Ball


----------



## Winipek (8. Februar 2010)

tanzen


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Februar 2010)

Tanzkurs


----------



## Asayur (8. Februar 2010)

führen


----------



## Ragebar (8. Februar 2010)

Frisur


----------



## Asayur (8. Februar 2010)

Haare


----------



## Winipek (8. Februar 2010)

rasieren


----------



## Asayur (8. Februar 2010)

Schaum


----------



## Winipek (8. Februar 2010)

baden


----------



## Awadalla (8. Februar 2010)

Waschen


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. Februar 2010)

seife


----------



## Luilu (8. Februar 2010)

Mango


----------



## Asayur (8. Februar 2010)

Driver's Drinks


----------



## Caps-lock (8. Februar 2010)

vernünftig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wenn ich das so verstanden habe, dass du Fahrergetränke ohne alk meinst)


----------



## Asayur (8. Februar 2010)

Früh schlafen gehen (ja hast du^^)


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Februar 2010)

träumen


----------



## GrillGorilla (9. Februar 2010)

John Dorian


----------



## Asayur (9. Februar 2010)

Ärzte


----------



## Winipek (9. Februar 2010)

Berlin


----------



## GrillGorilla (9. Februar 2010)

Hauptstadt


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Februar 2010)

Großbuchstaben

(Capital city und Capital letters 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Winipek (9. Februar 2010)

Schreien


----------



## Awadalla (9. Februar 2010)

Heiser


----------



## Asayur (9. Februar 2010)

Echo


----------



## Awadalla (9. Februar 2010)

Berge


----------



## Asayur (9. Februar 2010)

Heimat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Awadalla (9. Februar 2010)

Tirol


----------



## Asayur (9. Februar 2010)

Nachbarbundesland


----------



## Awadalla (9. Februar 2010)

Euro


----------



## Asayur (9. Februar 2010)

Währung


----------



## Ragebar (9. Februar 2010)

Geld


----------



## Asayur (9. Februar 2010)

Papier


----------



## Ragebar (10. Februar 2010)

Comic


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (10. Februar 2010)

manga


----------



## Asayur (10. Februar 2010)

Asiatische Kultur


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Februar 2010)

kampfsport


----------



## Winipek (10. Februar 2010)

Mönche


----------



## Erha (10. Februar 2010)

Kloster


----------



## VuLIoM (10. Februar 2010)

kathedrale


----------



## Asayur (10. Februar 2010)

Lügen biblischen ausmasses *g*


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Februar 2010)

EIN WORT nim nur EIN WORT!

ich nehm jetzt lügen


Münchhausen


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (10. Februar 2010)

Syndrom


----------



## Winipek (10. Februar 2010)

Wutausbruch


----------



## Asayur (10. Februar 2010)

ärgern


----------



## nemø (10. Februar 2010)

hänseln


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Februar 2010)

Schule


----------



## Asayur (10. Februar 2010)

Lehrer


----------



## Awadalla (10. Februar 2010)

Schüler


----------



## Winipek (10. Februar 2010)

Spucke


----------



## Awadalla (10. Februar 2010)

Asozial


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Februar 2010)

Hartz4


----------



## Awadalla (10. Februar 2010)

Armut


----------



## Asayur (10. Februar 2010)

Spenden


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Februar 2010)

haiti


----------



## Asayur (11. Februar 2010)

Erdbeben


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Februar 2010)

China


----------



## Asayur (11. Februar 2010)

Kommunismus


----------



## Resch (11. Februar 2010)

Friendship


----------



## Asayur (11. Februar 2010)

zusammensitzen


----------



## Winipek (11. Februar 2010)

abhängen


----------



## Asayur (11. Februar 2010)

gelächter


----------



## Winipek (11. Februar 2010)

Schadenfreude


----------



## Asayur (11. Februar 2010)

Schmerzen


----------



## Winipek (11. Februar 2010)

ausrutschen


----------



## Asayur (11. Februar 2010)

Schneematsch


----------



## Winipek (11. Februar 2010)

eklig


----------



## freezex (11. Februar 2010)

grüner Schleim


----------



## jeef (11. Februar 2010)

Slimer


----------



## Asayur (11. Februar 2010)

Ghostbusters


----------



## Winipek (11. Februar 2010)

Bill Murray


----------



## Asayur (11. Februar 2010)

Hamlet


----------



## Winipek (11. Februar 2010)

Dänemark


----------



## Asayur (11. Februar 2010)

Königreich


----------



## Winipek (11. Februar 2010)

Prinzessin


----------



## Asayur (11. Februar 2010)

Krone


----------



## Winipek (11. Februar 2010)

Zahnarzt


----------



## Asayur (11. Februar 2010)

Krankenkasse


----------



## Winipek (11. Februar 2010)

Versicherung


----------



## Asayur (11. Februar 2010)

Vertreter


----------



## Soldier206 (11. Februar 2010)

Staubsauger


----------



## Asayur (11. Februar 2010)

Dyson


----------



## Salona (11. Februar 2010)

Werbung


----------



## Asayur (11. Februar 2010)

Slogan


----------



## ibbi (11. Februar 2010)

Nekrophilie


----------



## Asayur (11. Februar 2010)

Wth?



Zombies


----------



## ibbi (11. Februar 2010)

braindead(film)


öhm

Russland(!) da werden wohl 90% von euch wodka sagen nich wahr?-.-


----------



## Asayur (11. Februar 2010)

Schauspielerei



zu Russland: nö Kreml^^


----------



## ibbi (11. Februar 2010)

POKEMON 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (11. Februar 2010)

Glurak


----------



## Gimli2010  (11. Februar 2010)

Blut


----------



## ibbi (11. Februar 2010)

Krieger


----------



## Asayur (11. Februar 2010)

Schwertkampf


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Februar 2010)

Samurai


----------



## Asayur (12. Februar 2010)

Katana


----------



## Winipek (12. Februar 2010)

Höh?
Bahnhof^^


----------



## Asayur (12. Februar 2010)

Zug


----------



## Winipek (12. Februar 2010)

Fernweh


----------



## Asayur (12. Februar 2010)

Reisefieber


----------



## Winipek (12. Februar 2010)

Vorfreude


----------



## freezex (12. Februar 2010)

bald Wochenende


----------



## Soldier206 (12. Februar 2010)

Alkohol


----------



## Asayur (12. Februar 2010)

Kater


----------



## Awadalla (12. Februar 2010)

Aspirin


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. Februar 2010)

tabletten


----------



## ibbi (13. Februar 2010)

sucht


----------



## Gimli2010  (13. Februar 2010)

marihuana ^^


----------



## Asayur (14. Februar 2010)

Holland


----------



## Gimli2010  (14. Februar 2010)

Windmühle


----------



## Asayur (14. Februar 2010)

Don Quijote


----------



## Dling (14. Februar 2010)

Verrücktheit


----------



## Asayur (14. Februar 2010)

Wahnsinn   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (14. Februar 2010)

Weltherschafft


----------



## Asayur (14. Februar 2010)

Bösewicht


----------



## Caps-lock (15. Februar 2010)

Bowser ^^
... blöde Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (15. Februar 2010)

Prinzessin Peach


----------



## Asayur (15. Februar 2010)

Schloss


----------



## Gimli2010  (15. Februar 2010)

King Arthur^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Februar 2010)

excalibur


----------



## Asayur (15. Februar 2010)

Ritter


----------



## Resch (16. Februar 2010)

Rüstung


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Februar 2010)

burg


----------



## Asayur (16. Februar 2010)

Belagerung


----------



## QuakeFour (17. Februar 2010)

Schlacht


----------



## Haramann (17. Februar 2010)

Herr der Ringe 3


----------



## QuakeFour (17. Februar 2010)

Elb


----------



## Prättcha (17. Februar 2010)

schwul


----------



## QuakeFour (17. Februar 2010)

Rosa T-Shirt


----------



## Asayur (17. Februar 2010)

verfärbung


----------



## Winipek (18. Februar 2010)

Zähne


----------



## Evilslyn (18. Februar 2010)

Worgen


----------



## Valumes (18. Februar 2010)

Fell


----------



## Awadalla (18. Februar 2010)

warm


----------



## DasX2007 (18. Februar 2010)

Backofen


----------



## Valumes (18. Februar 2010)

Kuchen


----------



## DasX2007 (18. Februar 2010)

Sahne


----------



## Resch (18. Februar 2010)

Hunger


----------



## Gizmondo (18. Februar 2010)

Essen


----------



## freezex (18. Februar 2010)

Pizza


----------



## fayza (18. Februar 2010)

---------------------

Meeresfrüchte


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. Februar 2010)

thunfisch


----------



## Hellrider (19. Februar 2010)

Thunfischpizza


----------



## freezex (19. Februar 2010)

Übelkeit


----------



## Valumes (19. Februar 2010)

_Toilette_


----------



## Haramann (19. Februar 2010)

Dünnschiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (19. Februar 2010)

Morgen nach dem Suff


----------



## fayza (19. Februar 2010)

-----------

Kater


----------



## QuakeFour (19. Februar 2010)

Training


----------



## Valumes (19. Februar 2010)

Schweiß


----------



## Awadalla (19. Februar 2010)

Handtuch


----------



## Winipek (19. Februar 2010)

Sauna


----------



## Asayur (19. Februar 2010)

Aufguss


----------



## Winipek (19. Februar 2010)

Dampf


----------



## worldofhordcraft (20. Februar 2010)

Maschine


----------



## slurm (20. Februar 2010)

Porno


----------



## Asayur (20. Februar 2010)

Zensur


----------



## fayza (20. Februar 2010)

-------------

Zeugnis


----------



## Asayur (20. Februar 2010)

Schulabschluss


----------



## Sorja (20. Februar 2010)

Ausbildung


----------



## lucifermaycry (20. Februar 2010)

Student


----------



## Asayur (20. Februar 2010)

Uni


----------



## Hellrider (21. Februar 2010)

Studium


----------



## Resch (22. Februar 2010)

Party


----------



## Winipek (22. Februar 2010)

müde


----------



## Gizmondo (22. Februar 2010)

Bett


----------



## Resch (22. Februar 2010)

Geschichten


----------



## Erha (22. Februar 2010)

Märchen


----------



## Gizmondo (22. Februar 2010)

Hänsel und Gretel


----------



## Awadalla (22. Februar 2010)

Pipi Langstrumpf


----------



## Asayur (23. Februar 2010)

Rotschopf


----------



## Winipek (23. Februar 2010)

ich ^^


----------



## Asayur (23. Februar 2010)

Frau


----------



## Winipek (23. Februar 2010)

Mann


----------



## Asayur (23. Februar 2010)

Mars


----------



## Erha (23. Februar 2010)

Horoskop


----------



## lyluna22 (23. Februar 2010)

Zwillinge


----------



## Awadalla (23. Februar 2010)

Schwarzenegger


----------



## Asayur (23. Februar 2010)

Kalifornien


----------



## Awadalla (23. Februar 2010)

USA


----------



## Asayur (24. Februar 2010)

Kriegstreiber


----------



## Resch (24. Februar 2010)

Krieg


----------



## Winipek (24. Februar 2010)

Feindschaft


----------



## Asayur (24. Februar 2010)

Missverständnis


----------



## Winipek (24. Februar 2010)

Ausrede


----------



## Asayur (24. Februar 2010)

Lüge


----------



## Resch (25. Februar 2010)

Wahrheit


----------



## Asayur (25. Februar 2010)

Fakt


----------



## Winipek (25. Februar 2010)

verdrehen


----------



## Resch (25. Februar 2010)

Deutsch


----------



## Winipek (25. Februar 2010)

Muttersprache


----------



## lyluna22 (25. Februar 2010)

_Ungarisch_​


----------



## Asayur (25. Februar 2010)

Sprachkurs


----------



## Winipek (25. Februar 2010)

Volkshochschule


----------



## Asayur (25. Februar 2010)

Weiterbildung


----------



## lyluna22 (25. Februar 2010)

*ErFolgSoRiEnTiErT
*​


----------



## Resch (25. Februar 2010)

manchmal


----------



## Asayur (26. Februar 2010)

Chance


----------



## Winipek (26. Februar 2010)

vertan


----------



## Awadalla (26. Februar 2010)

Zeit


----------



## lyluna22 (27. Februar 2010)

UhR
​


----------



## ShadowLuffy (28. Februar 2010)

Reparieren


----------



## nemø (28. Februar 2010)

werkstat


----------



## fayza (28. Februar 2010)

---------

Rechnung


----------



## Awadalla (1. März 2010)

Pleite


----------



## Resch (2. März 2010)

Geld


----------



## Winipek (2. März 2010)

Finanzamt


----------



## Awadalla (2. März 2010)

Steuer


----------



## Nami-Chan (2. März 2010)

Hinterziehung


----------



## Awadalla (3. März 2010)

Knast


----------



## ShadowLuffy (3. März 2010)

Sträfling


----------



## Neyru (3. März 2010)

Gestreift


----------



## Asayur (4. März 2010)

Zebra


----------



## Winipek (4. März 2010)

Afrika


----------



## Asayur (4. März 2010)

Kolonien


----------



## Winipek (4. März 2010)

Frankreich


----------



## Asayur (4. März 2010)

Paris


----------



## Winipek (4. März 2010)

la tour eiffel^^


----------



## Asayur (4. März 2010)

Sehenswürdigkeit


----------



## Winipek (4. März 2010)

Touristen


----------



## Asayur (4. März 2010)

Fotokameras


----------



## Winipek (4. März 2010)

Japaner


----------



## Nami-Chan (4. März 2010)

Samurais


----------



## Awadalla (4. März 2010)

Schwerter


----------



## Bremgor (4. März 2010)

Ritter


----------



## Matress (5. März 2010)

Kokosnuss


----------



## Winipek (5. März 2010)

Palmen


----------



## Miss Mojo (5. März 2010)

Dubai


----------



## Cârcass (5. März 2010)

Öl


----------



## Miss Mojo (6. März 2010)

Shell


----------



## Soldier206 (6. März 2010)

tanken (also das auto volltanken, nicht in spielen npcs nerven)


----------



## Kremlin (6. März 2010)

Benzin.


----------



## Reccos (6. März 2010)

explosion


----------



## Kremlin (6. März 2010)

Feuer.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (6. März 2010)

Meteor


----------



## Soldier206 (6. März 2010)

Weltuntergang


----------



## Kremlin (6. März 2010)

2012.


----------



## TheEwanie (6. März 2010)

kino


----------



## rovdyr (6. März 2010)

teuer


----------



## Kremlin (6. März 2010)

viel Geld.


----------



## Asayur (6. März 2010)

Gewinn


----------



## &#40845;Nami (7. März 2010)

Jackpot


----------



## &#27177;Chee (7. März 2010)

Tisch


----------



## Kremlin (7. März 2010)

Holz.


----------



## ach was solls. (7. März 2010)

baum


----------



## Kremlin (7. März 2010)

Wald.


----------



## &#27177;Chee (7. März 2010)

Tiere


----------



## Kremlin (7. März 2010)

Zoo.


----------



## Soldier206 (7. März 2010)

zuviele Leute


----------



## Kremlin (7. März 2010)

Warteschlangen.


----------



## rastafari203 (7. März 2010)

Nervtötend


----------



## Valumes (8. März 2010)

Stau


----------



## Kremlin (8. März 2010)

Autobahn.


----------



## jeef (9. März 2010)

lkws


----------



## Crystania (9. März 2010)

Schnecken.


----------



## Resch (9. März 2010)

Haus


----------



## Asayur (9. März 2010)

bauen


----------



## Winipek (9. März 2010)

Drogen


----------



## Sunay´swrathbringer (9. März 2010)

breit


----------



## Crystania (9. März 2010)

Gras :-)


----------



## Kremlin (9. März 2010)

Kiffer.


----------



## Asayur (9. März 2010)

Dealer


----------



## Kremlin (9. März 2010)

Kriminelle.


----------



## Asayur (9. März 2010)

Überfall


----------



## Kremlin (9. März 2010)

Bank.


----------



## &#27177;Chee (9. März 2010)

_Angestellter_


----------



## Asayur (9. März 2010)

Park


----------



## Kremlin (9. März 2010)

Wiesen.


----------



## Miss Mojo (9. März 2010)

Zelt-Disko!


----------



## Asayur (9. März 2010)

Musik


----------



## &#27177;Chee (9. März 2010)

_Party _


----------



## Asayur (9. März 2010)

organisieren


----------



## Kremlin (9. März 2010)

Stress.


----------



## Resch (9. März 2010)

Frauen


----------



## Kremlin (9. März 2010)

Brüste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (9. März 2010)

Männergedanken .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (9. März 2010)

Brüs ... äh ... Bier.


----------



## Crystania (9. März 2010)

Hofbräuhaus


----------



## Asayur (9. März 2010)

München


----------



## Crystania (10. März 2010)

teuer


----------



## Asayur (10. März 2010)

Preise


----------



## Winipek (10. März 2010)

Pokale


----------



## Asayur (10. März 2010)

Gold


----------



## Winipek (10. März 2010)

Schmuck


----------



## Asayur (10. März 2010)

Geschenk


----------



## Resch (10. März 2010)

Freude


----------



## Asayur (10. März 2010)

wohlfühlen


----------



## Kremlin (10. März 2010)

Geborgenheit.


----------



## Resch (10. März 2010)

Zu Hause


----------



## Kremlin (10. März 2010)

Computer spielen.


----------



## ibbi (10. März 2010)

sucht


----------



## Kremlin (10. März 2010)

World of Warcraft.


----------



## sympathisant (10. März 2010)

kacknoobs. :-)


----------



## Kremlin (10. März 2010)

Das WoW-Forum(von buffed).


----------



## Asayur (10. März 2010)

Flamerei


----------



## ibbi (10. März 2010)

dd´s... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (10. März 2010)

Hexer


----------



## Resch (10. März 2010)

Furcht


----------



## Winipek (10. März 2010)

Albtraum


----------



## Asayur (10. März 2010)

erwachen


----------



## Kremlin (10. März 2010)

Morgens.


----------



## Asayur (10. März 2010)

Kaffee


----------



## Crystania (11. März 2010)

Ekel..


----------



## Asayur (11. März 2010)

Glibber


----------



## Resch (11. März 2010)

Flubber


----------



## Winipek (11. März 2010)

Robin Williams


----------



## Asayur (11. März 2010)

Verschollen


----------



## Resch (11. März 2010)

Insel


----------



## Asayur (11. März 2010)

Palmen


----------



## xandy (11. März 2010)

Strand


----------



## sympathisant (11. März 2010)

bikini


----------



## xandy (11. März 2010)

Brüste


----------



## Natar (11. März 2010)

Pamela


----------



## Resch (11. März 2010)

Baywatch


----------



## Asayur (11. März 2010)

Hasselhoff


----------



## villain (12. März 2010)

naja.. brüste...



oh.. habe eben erst alle kommentare der vorseite gelesen und nicht nur den letzten ...aber egal...  :-D


----------



## Resch (12. März 2010)

schön^^


----------



## Asayur (13. März 2010)

Wetter


----------



## Oberster Kriegsfürst Ugnar (13. März 2010)

Bericht


----------



## Asayur (13. März 2010)

Recherche


----------



## Krudi (13. März 2010)

Reportage


----------



## Asayur (14. März 2010)

N24


----------



## Winipek (14. März 2010)

Fernsehsender


----------



## Asayur (14. März 2010)

Privatsender


----------



## Soldier206 (14. März 2010)

Werbung


----------



## ibbi (14. März 2010)

Teuer


----------



## Asayur (14. März 2010)

Preis


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. März 2010)

geld


----------



## Asayur (15. März 2010)

fälschen


----------



## Resch (15. März 2010)

kriminell


----------



## Asayur (15. März 2010)

Downloads


----------



## Resch (15. März 2010)

Filme


----------



## freezex (15. März 2010)

Schauspieler


----------



## Resch (15. März 2010)

Brangelina


----------



## Winipek (15. März 2010)

Medienhype


----------



## Asayur (15. März 2010)

Zeitung


----------



## ach was solls. (15. März 2010)

Sportteil


----------



## Resch (15. März 2010)

Fußball


----------



## Asayur (15. März 2010)

Weltmeisterschaft


----------



## jatarea52 (15. März 2010)

Handyweitwurf


----------



## Asayur (15. März 2010)

Telefonnummer


----------



## Resch (16. März 2010)

Telefonbuch


----------



## Winipek (16. März 2010)

Gelb


----------



## Resch (16. März 2010)

Post


----------



## Winipek (16. März 2010)

Schnecke


----------



## jatarea52 (16. März 2010)

langsam


----------



## rovdyr (17. März 2010)

ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nein... ähm... 

Stau


----------



## Resch (17. März 2010)

nervig


----------



## Winipek (17. März 2010)

aufräumen


----------



## Natar (17. März 2010)

Zimmer


----------



## Asayur (17. März 2010)

Möbel


----------



## Winipek (17. März 2010)

Möbelgeschäft


----------



## Natar (17. März 2010)

Ikea


----------



## Winipek (17. März 2010)

Schweden


----------



## Natar (17. März 2010)

Blondine


----------



## Winipek (17. März 2010)

Pamela Andersson


----------



## Asayur (17. März 2010)

Baywatch (yuck)


----------



## Resch (18. März 2010)

Wo wir wieder bei "Brüsten" wären^^...der Kreis schließt sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (18. März 2010)

Angeben (wegen brüsten... (Verb^^)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (18. März 2010)

Klamotten


----------



## Neyru (18. März 2010)

Mode


----------



## Asayur (18. März 2010)

Ed Hardy


----------



## Neyru (18. März 2010)

Kim Possible (ka wieso)


----------



## Asayur (18. März 2010)

Ron Stoppable *g*


----------



## Neyru (18. März 2010)

Nacktmolch!


----------



## Asayur (18. März 2010)

Tier


----------



## Neyru (18. März 2010)

Set


----------



## Asayur (18. März 2010)

Bonus


----------



## Neyru (18. März 2010)

Banker


----------



## Asayur (18. März 2010)

Konto


----------



## Neyru (18. März 2010)

Kreditkarte


----------



## Asayur (18. März 2010)

Onlineshops


----------



## Neyru (18. März 2010)

Trash


----------



## Asayur (18. März 2010)

Hausarbeit


----------



## Neyru (18. März 2010)

Staubsauger


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Elektronik


----------



## Asayur (18. März 2010)

Technick


----------



## Winipek (18. März 2010)

Fisher price


----------



## Neyru (18. März 2010)

Plastikpiano


----------



## Asayur (18. März 2010)

Fabrik


----------



## Resch (19. März 2010)

Verschmutzung


----------



## freezex (19. März 2010)

Umwelt


----------



## Tschambalaia (19. März 2010)

Pergament


----------



## Winipek (19. März 2010)

China


----------



## Bröckchen (19. März 2010)

Reis


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (23. März 2010)

Asien


----------



## Resch (23. März 2010)

Jacky Chan


----------



## Tokkrash (23. März 2010)

Kung fu


----------



## Tschambalaia (23. März 2010)

Tiger-Schlangen-Zustechpranken-Technik


----------



## Asayur (24. März 2010)

Zungenbrecher


----------



## Mafiamike (24. März 2010)

Eisbrecher


----------



## Tschambalaia (24. März 2010)

Eisenbeisser


----------



## Brainmaster (24. März 2010)

James Bond


----------



## Asayur (24. März 2010)

(Dr.) No


----------



## Winipek (24. März 2010)

Austin Powers


----------



## Tschambalaia (24. März 2010)

Kleiner Finger


----------



## Asayur (24. März 2010)

Nagel


----------



## Mafiamike (24. März 2010)

Nailgun


----------



## Asayur (24. März 2010)

Bioshock


----------



## Tschambalaia (25. März 2010)

Schokolade


----------



## TheStormrider (25. März 2010)

Braun


----------



## Tschambalaia (25. März 2010)

Schei....benwischmittel in brauner Farbe


----------



## Winipek (26. März 2010)

^^ ist mir auch als 1. durch den Kopf ^^
btt:

Schmiererei


----------



## Mafiamike (26. März 2010)

Kunst


----------



## Asayur (27. März 2010)

Da Vinci


----------



## Resch (29. März 2010)

Sixtinischen Kapelle (Obwohl er da glaub nicht mit malen durfte oder?)


----------



## Tschambalaia (29. März 2010)

Moses


----------



## Winipek (29. März 2010)

Wasser


----------



## Asayur (29. März 2010)

Regen


----------



## Winipek (29. März 2010)

Schirm


----------



## Asayur (29. März 2010)

Cocktail


----------



## Tschambalaia (29. März 2010)

Vollrausch


----------



## Resch (29. März 2010)

Kater


----------



## Tschambalaia (29. März 2010)

Muschi-Miezi


----------



## Soladra (29. März 2010)

Feuchtgebiete


----------



## Tschambalaia (30. März 2010)

Blutegel


----------



## Resch (30. März 2010)

See


----------



## Tschambalaia (30. März 2010)

Nacktbaden


----------



## Asayur (30. März 2010)

Verbote


----------



## Soladra (30. März 2010)

hunde


----------



## Tschambalaia (30. März 2010)

Katzen


----------



## Asayur (31. März 2010)

Tierreich


----------



## Resch (1. April 2010)

Urwald


----------



## Tschambalaia (1. April 2010)

Rassierer xD


----------



## Asayur (1. April 2010)

Schaum


----------



## Tschambalaia (1. April 2010)

Party


----------



## Quentaros (1. April 2010)

der kater danach


----------



## ibbi (4. April 2010)

alkohol....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (4. April 2010)

Corona


----------



## Resch (7. April 2010)

Bier


----------



## Winipek (7. April 2010)

lecker


----------



## Resch (7. April 2010)

Steak


----------



## Winipek (8. April 2010)

Rind


----------



## Quentaros (8. April 2010)

Tauren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (8. April 2010)

Hörner


----------



## Asayur (8. April 2010)

Teufel


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (9. April 2010)

Lu(cifer)


----------



## Resch (9. April 2010)

Rot


----------



## Winipek (9. April 2010)

Blau


----------



## Quentaros (9. April 2010)

Sternhagelvoll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (9. April 2010)

(nicht schon wieder...) Alkohol


----------



## Winipek (9. April 2010)

desinfizieren


----------



## Quentaros (9. April 2010)

Sagrotan


----------



## Winipek (9. April 2010)

Putzwahn^^


----------



## Soldus (10. April 2010)

Vertrau Pink!
Vergiss Flecken!


(Quentaros bei deinem Userbild hab ich einen Lachflash bekommen xD)


----------



## Deadeye Joe (11. April 2010)

Werbung (von irgendeinem Produkt)


----------



## Winipek (11. April 2010)

nervig


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (11. April 2010)

Arztbesuch


----------



## Awadalla (11. April 2010)

Gesundenuntersuchung


----------



## Resch (12. April 2010)

langwierig


----------



## Winipek (12. April 2010)

Beinbruch (bis er verheilt^^)


----------



## Quentaros (12. April 2010)

Ski fahren


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (12. April 2010)

Schnee


----------



## Awadalla (12. April 2010)

Glatteis


----------



## Resch (13. April 2010)

ausrutschen.


----------



## Winipek (13. April 2010)

Beinbruch -hihi^^

Nee...
Bananenschale


----------



## Awadalla (13. April 2010)

Gibs


----------



## schneemaus (14. April 2010)

ich nehme mal an, das heißt gips ^^

Fraktur


----------



## Soladra (14. April 2010)

fremdwort


----------



## Resch (14. April 2010)

Wörterbuch


----------



## Winipek (14. April 2010)

Rechtschreibung


----------



## Soladra (14. April 2010)

fremd


----------



## rovdyr (14. April 2010)

Stadt


----------



## HitotsuSatori (14. April 2010)

Gesellschaft


----------



## Quentaros (14. April 2010)

in der Kneipe sitzen mit Freunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (15. April 2010)

Bier


----------



## Winipek (15. April 2010)

Musik


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (15. April 2010)

Konzert


----------



## Asayur (15. April 2010)

Karten (3 Stk. BFMV *gg*)


----------



## Tade (15. April 2010)

NEID!!!


----------



## Asayur (15. April 2010)

Grün


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (15. April 2010)

Hoffnung


----------



## Soladra (16. April 2010)

Miau


----------



## Resch (16. April 2010)

Jan Delay


----------



## Winipek (16. April 2010)

Reggae


----------



## Resch (16. April 2010)

Gentleman


----------



## Tade (17. April 2010)

Lady


----------



## Resch (19. April 2010)

Scrubs (Lady ist die Freundin des Hausmeisters)


----------



## Tade (19. April 2010)

LIEBE!!!
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lL4L4Uv5rf0[/youtube]


----------



## Resch (20. April 2010)

Herz


----------



## EisblockError (20. April 2010)

Essen (Kaninchenherzen lecker)


----------



## Resch (20. April 2010)

Hunger (aber nicht unbedingt auf Innereien^^)


----------



## EisblockError (20. April 2010)

essen (mit kleinem "e" !)


----------



## Resch (21. April 2010)

Burger


----------



## EisblockError (21. April 2010)

Hamburg


----------



## Resch (22. April 2010)

*Reeperbahn*


----------



## Winipek (22. April 2010)

Herbertstraße


----------



## Quentaros (22. April 2010)

Hamburg


----------



## EisblockError (22. April 2010)

Hatten wir gerade erst aber egal.

Frikadelle


----------



## Winipek (22. April 2010)

Hackfleisch


----------



## Asayur (22. April 2010)

Metzgerei


----------



## J0b0 (22. April 2010)

Sucuk (türk. knoblauchwurst)


----------



## Awadalla (22. April 2010)

Faschiertes


----------



## Resch (23. April 2010)

iwie denk ich schon wieder an Essen^^


----------



## Winipek (23. April 2010)

Düsseldorf


----------



## Rikkui (23. April 2010)

deutschland?


----------



## Winipek (23. April 2010)

England?^^


----------



## Resch (23. April 2010)

Churchill


----------



## Rikkui (23. April 2010)

Österreich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (23. April 2010)

Zigarren in Wien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (23. April 2010)

Wien


----------



## Quentaros (23. April 2010)

Wiener Würstchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (23. April 2010)

Imbiss


----------



## Quentaros (23. April 2010)

Currywurst Fritten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Awadalla (23. April 2010)

Fett


----------



## Asayur (24. April 2010)

Models


----------



## EisblockError (24. April 2010)

FPSBanana


----------



## Resch (26. April 2010)

Banane


----------



## Winipek (26. April 2010)

Plantage


----------



## Asayur (26. April 2010)

Ausbeutung


----------



## Winipek (26. April 2010)

Mein Chef^^


----------



## Asayur (26. April 2010)

Arbeit


----------



## Awadalla (26. April 2010)

Krankenstand


----------



## Resch (27. April 2010)

Krankenhaus.


----------



## Asayur (27. April 2010)

Wartezimmer


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (27. April 2010)

Magazine


----------



## Asayur (27. April 2010)

PC Action


----------



## Winipek (27. April 2010)

Ballerspiele


----------



## Awadalla (27. April 2010)

Tennis


----------



## Asayur (27. April 2010)

Hecht


----------



## Awadalla (27. April 2010)

Wasser


----------



## Asayur (27. April 2010)

Wellen


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (27. April 2010)

Ozean


----------



## Asayur (27. April 2010)

Piraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (27. April 2010)

Johnny Depp


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (27. April 2010)

Brad Pitt


----------



## Asayur (27. April 2010)

Brett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (28. April 2010)

Patrick


----------



## Resch (28. April 2010)

Star


----------



## Winipek (28. April 2010)

Sternchen


----------



## Asayur (28. April 2010)

Sternbild


----------



## Quentaros (28. April 2010)

Orion


----------



## Asayur (28. April 2010)

Gürtel


----------



## xx-elf (28. April 2010)

Nieten


----------



## Asayur (28. April 2010)

Baustelle


----------



## xx-elf (28. April 2010)

Unfall


----------



## Asayur (28. April 2010)

Verletzung


----------



## sympathisant (28. April 2010)

blut


----------



## xx-elf (28. April 2010)

Killerspiel


----------



## Asayur (28. April 2010)

Diskussionen


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (28. April 2010)

endlos


----------



## xx-elf (28. April 2010)

arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (28. April 2010)

langwierig


----------



## Asayur (28. April 2010)

Forschungen


----------



## xx-elf (28. April 2010)

geheim


----------



## Quentaros (28. April 2010)

Intimsphäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (28. April 2010)

Ich-Zeit


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (28. April 2010)

Allein


----------



## Asayur (28. April 2010)

Zusammen


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (28. April 2010)

Molekül


----------



## Asayur (28. April 2010)

Chemie


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (28. April 2010)

Knallgaseffekt


----------



## Asayur (28. April 2010)

Esplosion


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (28. April 2010)

Bombe


----------



## Asayur (29. April 2010)

Zünder


----------



## xx-elf (29. April 2010)

Feuerwerk


----------



## Asayur (29. April 2010)

Silvester


----------



## Winipek (29. April 2010)

Tweety


----------



## Asayur (29. April 2010)

Bugs Bunny


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (29. April 2010)

küken


----------



## Asayur (29. April 2010)

Frühstücksei


----------



## Winipek (29. April 2010)

Legebatterie


----------



## Asayur (29. April 2010)

Tierschutzverein


----------



## Winipek (29. April 2010)

Nackte Modells


----------



## Rikkui (29. April 2010)

Sexy


----------



## Quentaros (29. April 2010)

dürre Mädels


----------



## Asayur (29. April 2010)

"Schönheitsideal"


----------



## Resch (29. April 2010)

90/60/90


----------



## xx-elf (29. April 2010)

ich ;P


----------



## Quentaros (29. April 2010)

Weltmacht mit 3 Buchstaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (29. April 2010)

Fett


----------



## Swoop (29. April 2010)

Junkfood


----------



## rovdyr (29. April 2010)

Hunger


----------



## Swoop (29. April 2010)

Salat


----------



## rovdyr (29. April 2010)

Dressing


----------



## EisblockError (29. April 2010)

Un-dressing


----------



## Quentaros (29. April 2010)

Dressierer


----------



## xx-elf (29. April 2010)

Ehefrau


----------



## Quentaros (29. April 2010)

Peggy Bundy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (29. April 2010)

Kopfschmerzen (heftige)


----------



## Asayur (29. April 2010)

Aspro


----------



## Awadalla (29. April 2010)

Pille


----------



## Lyua (29. April 2010)

Krankheit


----------



## Asayur (29. April 2010)

Genesung


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (29. April 2010)

Tod


----------



## Asayur (29. April 2010)

Beerdigung


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (29. April 2010)

Trauer


----------



## rovdyr (29. April 2010)

weinen


----------



## Asayur (29. April 2010)

Tränen


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (29. April 2010)

Salz


----------



## Asayur (29. April 2010)

Weiss


----------



## EisblockError (30. April 2010)

Raufasertapete


----------



## Quentaros (30. April 2010)

Glasfasertapete


----------



## Winipek (30. April 2010)

streichen


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Kürzungen


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Gehalt


----------



## Winipek (30. April 2010)

Einkaufen


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Lebensmittel


----------



## Winipek (30. April 2010)

Tüten


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Gewicht


----------



## Winipek (30. April 2010)

Waage


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Sternzeichen


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Sternenhimmel


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Neue Deutsche Welle (XD)


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. April 2010)

tsunami


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

DAS war mies XD

Indonesien


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (30. April 2010)

Indien


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Hinduismus


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. April 2010)

apu


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Simpsons


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (30. April 2010)

Family Guy


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Stumpf


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Wald


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Grün


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Farben


----------



## Winipek (30. April 2010)

Regenbogen


----------



## marvin51 (30. April 2010)

bunt


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Irland


----------



## marvin51 (30. April 2010)

kobold


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Kleeblatt


----------



## Winipek (30. April 2010)

Grün


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Gras


----------



## Winipek (30. April 2010)

Kühe


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Milch


----------



## Winipek (30. April 2010)

Quark


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Joghurt


----------



## EisblockError (30. April 2010)

Kuchen


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Süßes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (30. April 2010)

Muffin! XP


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Schokolade Schnecken *gg*


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (30. April 2010)

Zufall


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

(Z!!!) 
Schicksal


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (30. April 2010)

Funkensamstag


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

(schicksalhafte) Begegnung *gg*


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (30. April 2010)

Golf


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Iris


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (30. April 2010)

Feindbild


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

(ehemals guter) Kollege


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (30. April 2010)

Irrenhaus


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Bürs


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (30. April 2010)

Arbeitsplatz


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Besuch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (30. April 2010)

Überraschungseffekt


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Mah haz a plan *gg*


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (30. April 2010)

Frechheit/Gemeinheit --> suchs dir aus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

die Freude folgt *gg*


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (30. April 2010)

Themawechsel


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Idee


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (30. April 2010)

Freshaltefolie


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Torge


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (30. April 2010)

Telefonstreich


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

lustig (bis auf den 2.)


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (30. April 2010)

AK-Theorie


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Fortsetzung


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (30. April 2010)

Kapitel 10


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Eltern


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (30. April 2010)

"Pubertät ist, wenn Eltern beginnen schwierig zu werden."


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Mom


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (30. April 2010)

Krise


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Helfen


----------



## Skatero (1. Mai 2010)

Nett


----------



## Asayur (1. Mai 2010)

Charakter


----------



## Winipek (1. Mai 2010)

Böse


----------



## Asayur (1. Mai 2010)

Gegenspieler


----------



## Winipek (1. Mai 2010)

Joker


----------



## Asayur (1. Mai 2010)

Karte


----------



## schneemaus (1. Mai 2010)

Mau Mau


----------



## Asayur (1. Mai 2010)

Katze


----------



## schneemaus (1. Mai 2010)

Schlaganfall (ja, meine Katze hatte einen Schlaganfall...)


----------



## Asayur (1. Mai 2010)

Schicksalsschlag


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (1. Mai 2010)

schwanger


----------



## Asayur (1. Mai 2010)

Nachwuchs


----------



## schneemaus (1. Mai 2010)

Baby


Asayur, meiner Katze gehts gut ^^ Sie hats gut weggesteckt, nur leichte Gleichgewichtsprobleme seitdem XD


----------



## Asayur (1. Mai 2010)

süß *gg*

Das hört man gerne, gibt genug, die nicht soviel Glück haben (ja auch Katzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## schneemaus (1. Mai 2010)

Schokolade

Ja, das gibts wohl... Seh das bei Menschen oft genug


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (1. Mai 2010)

eis


----------



## Asayur (1. Mai 2010)

Erdbeer


----------



## schneemaus (1. Mai 2010)

Frucht


----------



## Asayur (1. Mai 2010)

Tropen


----------



## Winipek (1. Mai 2010)

Kokosnuss


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2010)

Schale


----------



## Nerosil (1. Mai 2010)

Müsli


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2010)

getreide


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (2. Mai 2010)

gerste


----------



## Soladra (2. Mai 2010)

bier


----------



## Asayur (2. Mai 2010)

Gülden


----------



## Winipek (2. Mai 2010)

Gold


----------



## Asayur (2. Mai 2010)

glänzend


----------



## xx-elf (3. Mai 2010)

Diamant


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (3. Mai 2010)

Fieber


----------



## xx-elf (3. Mai 2010)

Pflege


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (3. Mai 2010)

Arzt


----------



## Winipek (3. Mai 2010)

teuer


----------



## xx-elf (3. Mai 2010)

Wohnung ! (und wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Asayur (3. Mai 2010)

Selbstständigkeit


----------



## marvin51 (4. Mai 2010)

wohlstand (kommt drauf an was man macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Asayur (4. Mai 2010)

Reichtum


----------



## Resch (4. Mai 2010)

Gold


----------



## Winipek (4. Mai 2010)

Ringe


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (4. Mai 2010)

Frodo


----------



## Winipek (4. Mai 2010)

Bilbo


----------



## Asayur (4. Mai 2010)

Bücher


----------



## Winipek (4. Mai 2010)

Verbrennen


----------



## dragon1 (4. Mai 2010)

Hexen


----------



## Winipek (4. Mai 2010)

Blocksberg


----------



## Asayur (4. Mai 2010)

Märchen


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (4. Mai 2010)

Brüder Grimm


----------



## Asayur (4. Mai 2010)

Rotkäppchen


----------



## copap (4. Mai 2010)

Sekt


----------



## Asayur (4. Mai 2010)

trocken


----------



## Winipek (4. Mai 2010)

Windeln


----------



## Asayur (4. Mai 2010)

wechseln


----------



## Eremzet (5. Mai 2010)

Disketten


----------



## Asayur (5. Mai 2010)

Rarität


----------



## Resch (5. Mai 2010)

*Antiquität*


----------



## Asayur (5. Mai 2010)

Krämerladen


----------



## Winipek (5. Mai 2010)

Theke


----------



## Asayur (5. Mai 2010)

Hocker


----------



## Winipek (5. Mai 2010)

Kneipe


----------



## Asayur (5. Mai 2010)

Becken


----------



## Winipek (5. Mai 2010)

Schwimmen


----------



## Asayur (5. Mai 2010)

kraulen


----------



## pedda_w (5. Mai 2010)

Windmühle


----------



## marvin51 (5. Mai 2010)

alternative energiequelle


----------



## Winipek (5. Mai 2010)

Mir erschliesst sich gerad nicht, wie man von kraulen auf Windmühlen kommen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sonnenschein


----------



## marvin51 (5. Mai 2010)

hehe hab mir das darüber garnet durchgelesen joa ist nen bisl komisch

klimaerwärmung


----------



## Asayur (5. Mai 2010)

Forschung


----------



## Winipek (5. Mai 2010)

Krankheit


----------



## copap (5. Mai 2010)

Tetris


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (5. Mai 2010)

Pacman (heißt das so)


----------



## Bröckchen (5. Mai 2010)

Kirsche


----------



## Apuh (5. Mai 2010)

Steinobst


----------



## Asayur (5. Mai 2010)

Pfirsich


----------



## Fromduski (6. Mai 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Pfirsich



Po


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (6. Mai 2010)

Jeniffer Lopez


----------



## Winipek (6. Mai 2010)

Schauspielerin


----------



## De Gaudi (6. Mai 2010)

Hollywood


----------



## Avolus (6. Mai 2010)

Buchstabensuppe (wegen dem "HOLLYWOOD" auf den Hollywood hills)


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (7. Mai 2010)

Maggi Fix


----------



## Asayur (7. Mai 2010)

Knorr


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (7. Mai 2010)

Koch


----------



## rovdyr (7. Mai 2010)

Mütze


----------



## schneemaus (7. Mai 2010)

Kopf


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (8. Mai 2010)

Nase


----------



## schneemaus (8. Mai 2010)

Riechen


----------



## Malondil (8. Mai 2010)

Gestank


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (8. Mai 2010)

Knoblauch


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Mai 2010)

Lecker


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (10. Mai 2010)

Hamburger


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Mai 2010)

St. Pauli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (12. Mai 2010)

Fußball


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (14. Mai 2010)

FC Bayern


----------



## Winipek (17. Mai 2010)

Meisterschaft


----------



## Soladra (17. Mai 2010)

Wettsaufen


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (17. Mai 2010)

Bier


----------



## Resch (18. Mai 2010)

Hasseröder


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2010)

Hasentöter?


----------



## Resch (19. Mai 2010)

Osterhase


----------



## Elidias (19. Mai 2010)

Bunte Eier

(jetzt bin ich aber mal gespannt


----------



## Resch (20. Mai 2010)

Prellung im Intimbereich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krudi (21. Mai 2010)

Vagina :O


----------



## Soladra (23. Mai 2010)

Erdbeerwoche


----------



## Resch (25. Mai 2010)

Erdbeerfeld


----------



## Ellesmere (25. Mai 2010)

Beatles


----------



## Asayur (25. Mai 2010)

Star


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Stern


----------



## Resch (26. Mai 2010)

Weltall


----------



## Ellesmere (26. Mai 2010)

Enterprise


----------



## Resch (27. Mai 2010)

Cpt. Kirk


----------



## Asayur (27. Mai 2010)

Sektkorken


----------



## Resch (27. Mai 2010)

Rotkäpchen


----------



## Ellesmere (27. Mai 2010)

Wolf


----------



## Soladra (27. Mai 2010)

Ulven


----------



## Resch (27. Mai 2010)

Spucken


----------



## Soladra (31. Mai 2010)

Kotze


----------



## Exicoo (1. Juni 2010)

widerlich


----------



## Soladra (1. Juni 2010)

Tokio Hotel


----------



## Dracun (1. Juni 2010)

Zwitter


----------



## Soladra (1. Juni 2010)

sCHNECKE


----------



## Moritz17 (1. Juni 2010)

Franzose


----------



## Soladra (1. Juni 2010)

schlechtes bier


----------



## chainsawKiller (2. Juni 2010)

Spalter Bier


----------



## Soladra (4. Juni 2010)

Biermarke


----------



## Ellesmere (4. Juni 2010)

Biersorte


----------



## Soladra (4. Juni 2010)

Schwarzbier


----------



## Ellesmere (4. Juni 2010)

Brauerei


----------



## Silmyiél (4. Juni 2010)

Rothaus


----------



## Soladra (4. Juni 2010)

rotes haus


----------



## Lynax (4. Juni 2010)

Bordell


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (4. Juni 2010)

Hamburg


----------



## Silmyiél (4. Juni 2010)

Fischmarkt


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (4. Juni 2010)

Fisch


----------



## Soladra (5. Juni 2010)

Kugelfisch


----------



## wow!löl (6. Juni 2010)

Stacheln


----------



## Soladra (6. Juni 2010)

Stachelschwein


----------



## Exicoo (6. Juni 2010)

pig


----------



## Ugnar (10. Juni 2010)

Schnitzel


----------



## Dracun (10. Juni 2010)

Panade


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Juni 2010)

Pommes Bude


----------



## Dracun (10. Juni 2010)

ranziges fett


----------



## Ugnar (10. Juni 2010)

Mc. Donalds


----------



## Dracun (10. Juni 2010)

spezielle "Spezialsauce" *spuck*


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (10. Juni 2010)

Ketchup


----------



## Ugnar (12. Juni 2010)

Pommes


----------



## Resch (15. Juni 2010)

Dönermann


----------



## Exicoo (15. Juni 2010)

Türke


----------



## Ellesmere (15. Juni 2010)

Kopftuch


----------



## Resch (16. Juni 2010)

Frauen


----------



## Ellesmere (16. Juni 2010)

Nett^^


----------



## Resch (16. Juni 2010)

Kompliziert


----------



## Gidgnömm (16. Juni 2010)

Schule


----------



## Ugnar (16. Juni 2010)

Schüler


----------



## jeef (17. Juni 2010)

Kiddies ^^


----------



## Resch (17. Juni 2010)

Nervig


----------



## Tyrnen (17. Juni 2010)

Feierabendstau


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. Juni 2010)

Hupen


----------



## Lethior (17. Juni 2010)

Frau


----------



## Ugnar (17. Juni 2010)

Stress


----------



## Ellesmere (17. Juni 2010)

Ärger


----------



## Lethior (17. Juni 2010)

Streit


----------



## jeef (17. Juni 2010)

Prügel ^^


----------



## Resch (18. Juni 2010)

Schmerz


----------



## Mincor (18. Juni 2010)

Arzt


----------



## Ugnar (18. Juni 2010)

Morphium


----------



## Ellesmere (18. Juni 2010)

Spritzen


----------



## worldofhordcraft (18. Juni 2010)

Penis

Ja, ich bin pervers.....


----------



## Thoor (19. Juni 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Penis
> 
> Ja, ich bin pervers.....



Ungewollte Schwangerschaft


----------



## Tharian87 (19. Juni 2010)

Gutefrage.net (wer dort angemeldet ist, versteht es...)


----------



## Nebola (19. Juni 2010)

Tharian87 schrieb:


> Gutefrage.net (wer dort angemeldet ist, versteht es...)



Idioten (ich weiß was du meinst)


----------



## jeef (19. Juni 2010)

Schule


----------



## Soladra (19. Juni 2010)

Hausaufgaben


----------



## Ugnar (19. Juni 2010)

Kopfschmerzen


----------



## Nebola (19. Juni 2010)

Ugnar schrieb:


> Kopfschmerzen



Frauen


----------



## Exicoo (19. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Frauen



geil xD

(aber nicht alle, das ist klar!)


----------



## Awadalla (20. Juni 2010)

Porno


----------



## Ugnar (20. Juni 2010)

Darsteller


----------



## worldofhordcraft (20. Juni 2010)

Filme


----------



## Reflox (20. Juni 2010)

Drehbuch...


----------



## Soladra (21. Juni 2010)

Textrolle


----------



## Awadalla (21. Juni 2010)

Lampenfieber


----------



## Soladra (21. Juni 2010)

Glühbirne^^


----------



## Thoor (21. Juni 2010)

Witz


----------



## Nebola (21. Juni 2010)

Lustig


----------



## Ugnar (22. Juni 2010)

Komödie


----------



## Soladra (22. Juni 2010)

Otto


----------



## Alion (25. Juni 2010)

Ostfriese


----------



## Soladra (25. Juni 2010)

Witz


----------



## Xenonalia (30. Juni 2010)

witzig


----------



## Awadalla (30. Juni 2010)

Deutschland


----------



## Barracudar (1. Juli 2010)

kein weltmeister


----------



## Resch (5. Juli 2010)

argentinische Vernichtung


----------



## Dweencore (6. Juli 2010)

Tränen


----------



## Reccos (11. Juli 2010)

tears dont fall


----------



## Resch (12. Juli 2010)

weinen


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Juli 2010)

Rotwein


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juli 2010)

WEißwein


----------



## Ellesmere (15. Juli 2010)

Bowle


----------



## Vollhirsch (15. Juli 2010)

Früchte


----------



## Resch (16. Juli 2010)

Karibik


----------



## spaten (17. Juli 2010)

Hula-Girls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StixOne (17. Juli 2010)

orgie


----------



## Hackseputt (18. Juli 2010)

Römer


----------



## Imbads (22. Juli 2010)

Wein


----------



## Hackseputt (22. Juli 2010)

Amphore


----------



## Imbads (23. Juli 2010)

Töpfern

Eine Amphore war doch ein Wein-Gefäß?


----------



## Hackseputt (23. Juli 2010)

Drehwurm


----------



## Imbads (23. Juli 2010)

Achterbahn


----------



## Lyua (23. Juli 2010)

Jahrmarkt


----------



## yves1993 (24. Juli 2010)

Zuckerwatte


----------



## Imbads (24. Juli 2010)

Zuckerflash


----------



## mmeCeliné (24. Juli 2010)

England


----------



## Imbads (24. Juli 2010)

London


----------



## mmeCeliné (24. Juli 2010)

Oktober


----------



## yves1993 (24. Juli 2010)

Bier


----------



## Imbads (25. Juli 2010)

Hopfen


----------



## was geht sie das an?etc. (25. Juli 2010)

verletzungen


----------



## worldofhordcraft (25. Juli 2010)

Explosion


----------



## Resch (27. Juli 2010)

Feuer


----------



## worldofhordcraft (27. Juli 2010)

Hitze


----------



## Resch (27. Juli 2010)

Sommer


----------



## Ellesmere (27. Juli 2010)

Flipflops


----------



## Krügerl (28. Juli 2010)

Modetrend


----------



## Ellesmere (28. Juli 2010)

überbewertet


----------



## Budyguard (28. Juli 2010)

Rauchen


----------



## Resch (28. Juli 2010)

Gehen


----------



## Urengroll (28. Juli 2010)

Leben


----------



## Krügerl (28. Juli 2010)

Sterben


----------



## Resch (29. Juli 2010)

Tod


----------



## Ellesmere (29. Juli 2010)

Sarg


----------



## Resch (29. Juli 2010)

Beerdigung


----------



## Krügerl (29. Juli 2010)

Erde


----------



## Darton (29. Juli 2010)

Mars


----------



## Krügerl (30. Juli 2010)

Snickers


----------



## Dropz (30. Juli 2010)

Schoko


----------



## Ellesmere (30. Juli 2010)

Nachbar (der wird halt so genannt ...^^)


----------



## Umhra (30. Juli 2010)

Störenfried


----------



## fayza (30. Juli 2010)

-----------

Wespen (beim Grillen^^)


----------



## Darton (31. Juli 2010)

Insektenspray


----------



## PKMN (1. August 2010)

Agent Orange


----------



## Resch (11. August 2010)

Agent Smith


----------



## Ellesmere (16. August 2010)

Men in Black


----------



## Resch (17. August 2010)

Will Smith


----------



## Ellesmere (17. August 2010)

lustig


----------



## Resch (20. August 2010)

lachen


----------



## Ellesmere (20. August 2010)

weinen


----------



## Gerti (22. August 2010)

Emo


----------



## Resch (24. August 2010)

Rasierklinge


----------



## Ellesmere (24. August 2010)

rasieren


----------



## Neneko89 (24. August 2010)

Bad


----------



## Resch (24. August 2010)

Duschen


----------



## Ellesmere (24. August 2010)

Regen


----------



## Resch (25. August 2010)

Nass


----------



## Ellesmere (25. August 2010)

Windel


----------



## yves1993 (25. August 2010)

Schei.... äähm Unangenehmer Geruch. (*hust*)


----------



## mastergamer (25. August 2010)

Pupsen


----------



## Resch (26. August 2010)

Gestank


----------



## Ellesmere (26. August 2010)

Müllabfuhr


----------



## Sensistar (27. August 2010)

Bananenschale


----------



## yves1993 (27. August 2010)

Mariokart


----------



## MasterXoX (29. August 2010)

Nintendo


----------



## Resch (30. August 2010)

Super Mario


----------



## Ellesmere (30. August 2010)

Klempner


----------



## yves1993 (30. August 2010)

Rohrverstopfung


----------



## Ellesmere (30. August 2010)

Sauerei


----------



## MasterXoX (30. August 2010)

Hardcore^^


----------



## Bronzefisch (30. August 2010)

Internet


----------



## Skikurt (30. August 2010)

Flamer


----------



## Bronzefisch (31. August 2010)

ZAM


----------



## Sunyo (31. August 2010)

Buffed


----------



## Ellesmere (31. August 2010)

Ablenkung


----------



## Bronzefisch (31. August 2010)

Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## Reflox (31. August 2010)

Vortrag


----------



## Ellesmere (31. August 2010)

langweilig


----------



## Resch (31. August 2010)

Arbeit


----------



## Sagito (31. August 2010)

Arbeit


----------



## Slebbeog (31. August 2010)

Arbeit


----------



## Ellesmere (31. August 2010)

verdammt viel Arbeit...


----------



## Reflox (31. August 2010)

Französisch Prüfung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (31. August 2010)

Nie wieder^^


----------



## Ellesmere (31. August 2010)

Ex-Freund


----------



## Bronzefisch (1. September 2010)

Ex-Freundin


----------



## Sunyo (1. September 2010)

Erinnerung


----------



## Bronzefisch (1. September 2010)

Memories


----------



## Resch (1. September 2010)

Fall out Boy	(Thanks for the memories)


----------



## Reflox (1. September 2010)

Film


----------



## SicknesZ (1. September 2010)

kino


----------



## Bronzefisch (1. September 2010)

Popkorn


----------



## yves1993 (1. September 2010)

Mais


----------



## Bronzefisch (1. September 2010)

Bauer


----------



## Reflox (1. September 2010)

Pferd


----------



## Bronzefisch (1. September 2010)

Esel


----------



## Resch (2. September 2010)

Shrek


----------



## Ellesmere (2. September 2010)

Kinderfilm


----------



## Bronzefisch (2. September 2010)

Toy Story 3


----------



## mookuh (2. September 2010)

Kino


----------



## Reflox (2. September 2010)

Unterhaltung


----------



## MasterXoX (2. September 2010)

Reeperbahn


----------



## Resch (3. September 2010)

Nu**en


----------



## Ellesmere (3. September 2010)

Nullen??? Also, mir wäre da das horizontale Gewerbe eingefallen und nicht unbedingt Versager ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ziffern


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (3. September 2010)

Zahlen


----------



## Reflox (3. September 2010)

Buchstaben


----------



## Sunyo (3. September 2010)

Wort


----------



## Bronzefisch (5. September 2010)

Deutschunterricht


----------



## Resch (7. September 2010)

Erörterung


----------



## Bronzefisch (7. September 2010)

Aufsatz


----------



## Salona (7. September 2010)

Schreiben


----------



## Bronzefisch (7. September 2010)

Stift


----------



## Resch (8. September 2010)

Kuli


----------



## Ellesmere (8. September 2010)

Bahnhof


----------



## Bronzefisch (8. September 2010)

ICE


----------



## Resch (9. September 2010)

Kaputte Klimaanlagen


----------



## Ellesmere (9. September 2010)

Entschädigung


----------



## Baki (9. September 2010)

Bin neu hier, spiel aber einfach mal ganz frech mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Geld


----------



## Ellesmere (9. September 2010)

Willkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btt:

Portemonai


----------



## Bronzefisch (9. September 2010)

Diebe
_Portemonnaie heißt das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## demarvin (9. September 2010)

Gefängnis


----------



## Baki (9. September 2010)

Danke Ellesmere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Panzerknacker


----------



## Bronzefisch (9. September 2010)

Dagober Duck


----------



## Falwas (9. September 2010)

Bonze.


----------



## Reflox (9. September 2010)

Geld


----------



## Bronzefisch (9. September 2010)

Münzen


----------



## Resch (10. September 2010)

Automat


----------



## demarvin (10. September 2010)

Zigaretten


----------



## Gurzjil_ (10. September 2010)

Feuer


----------



## Resch (10. September 2010)

heiß


----------



## Bronzefisch (10. September 2010)

Brandblase


----------



## Resch (13. September 2010)

Schmerzen


----------



## Gurzjil_ (13. September 2010)

Weinen^^


----------



## Resch (13. September 2010)

Taschentuch


----------



## Bronzefisch (13. September 2010)

Tempo


----------



## Gurzjil_ (13. September 2010)

Auto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmbaz (13. September 2010)

Bahn


----------



## Bronzefisch (13. September 2010)

Ticket


----------



## Baki (14. September 2010)

Freizeitpark


----------



## Agabig (14. September 2010)

Achterbahn


----------



## Ellesmere (14. September 2010)

Gefühle


----------



## Kuya (14. September 2010)

Suizid


----------



## Bronzefisch (14. September 2010)

Handgranate


----------



## Trooperus (14. September 2010)

waffen


----------



## Ellesmere (15. September 2010)

Revolver


----------



## demarvin (15. September 2010)

Red Dead Redemption


----------



## Gurzjil_ (15. September 2010)

Western


----------



## Kuya (15. September 2010)

Kautabbak


----------



## demarvin (15. September 2010)

Spucken


----------



## Kuya (15. September 2010)

Lama 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## demarvin (15. September 2010)

Elton VS Simon


----------



## b1sh0p (15. September 2010)

Trash TV


----------



## Kuya (15. September 2010)

Arabella 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bronzefisch (15. September 2010)

Radio


----------



## Reflox (15. September 2010)

Musik


----------



## Grimmbaz (15. September 2010)

Band


----------



## Reflox (15. September 2010)

Gitarrist


----------



## Cybereule (15. September 2010)

Bass


----------



## Reflox (15. September 2010)

ähm... Instrumentalunterricht


----------



## Kuya (16. September 2010)

Blockflöte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baki (16. September 2010)

Xylophon.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (16. September 2010)

Sticks


----------



## Ellesmere (16. September 2010)

Kartoffelchips


----------



## Reflox (16. September 2010)

Tüte


----------



## demarvin (16. September 2010)

Drogen ^^


----------



## b1sh0p (16. September 2010)

Partey!!!!


----------



## Alion (16. September 2010)

Musik


----------



## Kuya (16. September 2010)

Leidenschaft


----------



## Reflox (16. September 2010)

Liebe


----------



## Resch (17. September 2010)

Sex


----------



## Ellesmere (17. September 2010)

Porno


----------



## demarvin (17. September 2010)

Gina Wild


----------



## Ellesmere (17. September 2010)

Michaele Schaffrath


----------



## Kuya (17. September 2010)

Kuya 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalîdana (17. September 2010)

Oyasuminasai


----------



## Kuya (17. September 2010)

Origami 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bronzefisch (18. September 2010)

Papier


----------



## Held² (18. September 2010)

Stein


----------



## Kuya (18. September 2010)

*Sakineh Ashtiani 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Tante Edith meint:

"Wenn du nach dieser "Dame" Googelst, wirst du feststellen, dass es eine Anspielung ist, die sich darauf bezieht, dass in einem absoluten
Hinterwäldlerland wie dem "Iran" Frauen noch "Mittelalterliche Strafen drohen", worauf ich paralel anspielen wollte.
eines der drei folgenden Möglichkeiten könnte gemeint sein, rate mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Mit Pferden vierteilen.
2. Steinigen.
3. Hexenverbrennung.

was also könnte ich gemeint haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (18. September 2010)

Häh?


----------



## Kuya (19. September 2010)

Steinigen.


----------



## Captain Jack (19. September 2010)

Regen


----------



## Kuya (19. September 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Häh?



Säure


----------



## Gerti (19. September 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Säure



Base


----------



## Captain Jack (19. September 2010)

Brönstead


----------



## Gerti (19. September 2010)

Chemieunterricht.


----------



## Captain Jack (19. September 2010)

Lustig


----------



## Alion (20. September 2010)

Peter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (20. September 2010)

Marihuana 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (20. September 2010)

oregano


----------



## Kuya (20. September 2010)

Basilikum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (20. September 2010)

basilisk 

(oh man würd ja gern doppelposten, hab mir selbst grad ne steilvorlage gegeben xD )


----------



## Captain Jack (20. September 2010)

Lehrer


----------



## Ellesmere (20. September 2010)

Rohrstock


----------



## ego1899 (21. September 2010)

Sado-Maso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(oh ich hoffe das das jetzt nich wieder "nicht jugendfrei" is ZAM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ^^ )


----------



## Ellesmere (21. September 2010)

Domina


----------



## Kuya (21. September 2010)

Peitsche


----------



## <<NôGô>> (21. September 2010)

Sukkubus Oô


----------



## Ellesmere (21. September 2010)

Pferde


----------



## Gerti (21. September 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Pferde



Mädchen.


----------



## Ellesmere (21. September 2010)

Pferdeschwanz-also der aus Haaren...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (22. September 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Pferdeschwanz-also der aus Haaren...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na na na!

Haargummi


----------



## Sunyo (24. September 2010)

Frisur


----------



## ego1899 (25. September 2010)

skinhead


----------



## Reflox (25. September 2010)

Peter Lustig ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Sunyo (25. September 2010)

Löwenzahn


----------



## Gerti (26. September 2010)

Sunyo schrieb:


> Löwenzahn



Schwert (-->Allimania 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## ego1899 (27. September 2010)

fisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (27. September 2010)

Wasser


----------



## ego1899 (27. September 2010)

kopf  xD


----------



## Reflox (27. September 2010)

Stroh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (27. September 2010)

Feuer (ohohoh... 10 Jahre is das schon her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Reflox (27. September 2010)

Feuerwehrauto


----------



## schneemaus (27. September 2010)

Grisou, der Feuerwehrdrache


----------



## Reflox (27. September 2010)

Fiktive Figur


----------



## schneemaus (27. September 2010)

Sailor Moon


----------



## Ellesmere (27. September 2010)

Zöpfe


----------



## Reflox (27. September 2010)

Brot


----------



## Gerti (27. September 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Brot



Raufasertapete


----------



## schneemaus (27. September 2010)

Da würde mich der Zusammenhang wirklich interessieren...

Stevie Wonder


----------



## Ellesmere (27. September 2010)

Den von dir kenn ich ....^^ aber bei dem anderen ?!

btt.

Hello?


----------



## schneemaus (27. September 2010)

Telefonieren


----------



## Olliruh (27. September 2010)

lady gaga


----------



## Sunyo (27. September 2010)

Mann (rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Gerti (28. September 2010)

Sunyo schrieb:


> Mann (rofl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nobelpreis


----------



## schneemaus (28. September 2010)

Und wieder eine Überleitung, die ich nicht ganz verstehe.


Medizin


----------



## xxhajoxx (28. September 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Medizin



Drogen


----------



## Kuya (28. September 2010)

Freiheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (28. September 2010)

Urlaub


----------



## Reflox (28. September 2010)

Hamburg! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (28. September 2010)

Fußball


----------



## ego1899 (28. September 2010)

Eintracht Frankfurt

(sagt jetzt bloß nix falsches! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## Reflox (28. September 2010)

sch... ähm... FC St. Gallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (28. September 2010)

Gallenkolik


----------



## schneemaus (28. September 2010)

höllische Schmerzen


----------



## Ellesmere (28. September 2010)

Liebeskummer


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (28. September 2010)

Hölle


----------



## Ellesmere (28. September 2010)

Teufel


----------



## Reflox (28. September 2010)

Hörner


----------



## Ellesmere (28. September 2010)

Kühe


----------



## Kuya (28. September 2010)

Döner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. September 2010)

Knoblauchsoße (mit Scharf und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Gerti (28. September 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Und wieder eine Überleitung, die ich nicht ganz verstehe.



Mann, Thomas

Deutscher Literatur Nobelpreisträger und Autor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hatten wir irgendwann mal in der Schule :x

@Topic
Lecker!


----------



## schneemaus (29. September 2010)

Ah. Natürlich. Aber an Thomas Mann hätte ich beim Wort Mann im Leben nicht gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BTT:
Lasagne


----------



## Kuya (29. September 2010)

Pizza


----------



## Reflox (29. September 2010)

Italiener


----------



## Ellesmere (29. September 2010)

Mafiosi


----------



## demarvin (29. September 2010)

Leute mir Zement an den Beinen im Fluss versenken


----------



## Reflox (29. September 2010)

ähm, das ist aber ein langes Wort :I

Nur Wörter, keine Sätze.

Meeresboden


----------



## Ellesmere (29. September 2010)

Gute Filme


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (29. September 2010)

Titanic

Ich weiss was jetzt kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (29. September 2010)

James Cameron

Woher wusstest Du das ich den Regisseur nenne ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (29. September 2010)

Mein "höheres Bewusst sein" hat keine Grenzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




AVATAR


----------



## Ellesmere (29. September 2010)

Forum^^


----------



## Sunyo (29. September 2010)

Buffed (hatten wir glaub ich schon mal oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. September 2010)

Rollenspiele


----------



## Olliruh (29. September 2010)

SEX 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (29. September 2010)

Menschen -D


----------



## Olliruh (29. September 2010)

Affe


----------



## Dropz (29. September 2010)

Bananen


----------



## Olliruh (29. September 2010)

Plantage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (29. September 2010)

*Marihuana 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Olliruh (29. September 2010)

Drogen


----------



## Seph018 (29. September 2010)

Pilze


----------



## Olliruh (29. September 2010)

Mario


----------



## Seph018 (29. September 2010)

Sterne


----------



## Olliruh (29. September 2010)

prügelei


----------



## ichigoleader (30. September 2010)

UFC (Ultimate Fighting Championship)


----------



## Ellesmere (30. September 2010)

Fight Club


----------



## Reflox (30. September 2010)

Kampf ....


----------



## Ellesmere (30. September 2010)

Anzug


----------



## Kuya (30. September 2010)

Spießer


----------



## ego1899 (30. September 2010)

grillen

(also BBQ, nich die insekten ^^ )


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. September 2010)

Insekten


----------



## ego1899 (30. September 2010)

gottesanbeterin :-)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. September 2010)

Religionen


----------



## ego1899 (30. September 2010)

lüge


----------



## schneemaus (30. September 2010)

Betrügerei


----------



## Olliruh (30. September 2010)

Schöpfungsgeschichte


----------



## Kuya (30. September 2010)

Propaganda


----------



## Tounho (30. September 2010)

Kommunismus


----------



## Olliruh (30. September 2010)

China


----------



## Gerti (30. September 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> China



Export


----------



## Apuh (30. September 2010)

Inport


----------



## Olliruh (30. September 2010)

Zoll


----------



## Gerti (30. September 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Zoll



Maßeinheit


----------



## Ellesmere (1. Oktober 2010)

Bier


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Oktober 2010)

Rausch


----------



## schneemaus (1. Oktober 2010)

Kater


----------



## Sunyo (1. Oktober 2010)

Tier


----------



## MyBestFriendThePC (1. Oktober 2010)

Sunyo schrieb:


> Tier



Aussterben


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Oktober 2010)

Skill


----------



## Mafiosis (1. Oktober 2010)

Noob


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Oktober 2010)

Mafiosis schrieb:


> Noob



Mafiosis


----------



## schneemaus (2. Oktober 2010)

(Mafiosi ist schon die Mehrzahl, Mafioso ist die Einzahl, Mafiosis -> falsch...) *Deutsch-LK-Modus off*

Sizilien


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Oktober 2010)

Vulkan


----------



## Reflox (2. Oktober 2010)

Magma


----------



## MasterXoX (3. Oktober 2010)

asche


----------



## Sunyo (3. Oktober 2010)

Phönix ()


----------



## Reflox (3. Oktober 2010)

Protoss


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Oktober 2010)

Blizzard


----------



## Reflox (3. Oktober 2010)

Nordpol


----------



## Kuya (3. Oktober 2010)

Erderwärmung


----------



## Ellesmere (3. Oktober 2010)

Überschwemmung


----------



## Reflox (3. Oktober 2010)

Dach


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2010)

Simpsons (der Film)


----------



## Varkgorim (4. Oktober 2010)

Spiderpig (das Schwein)


----------



## Resch (4. Oktober 2010)

Spiderman


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Oktober 2010)

Doppelpost ...v
v
v


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Oktober 2010)

Batman


----------



## Reflox (4. Oktober 2010)

Bat-Anti-Hai-Spray


----------



## Olliruh (4. Oktober 2010)

Ozonloch


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Oktober 2010)

Sonnenstrahlen PEWPEWPENG!!!


----------



## Olliruh (4. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sonnenstrahlen PEWPEWPENG!!!



Grinsen


----------



## Resch (5. Oktober 2010)

Freude


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Oktober 2010)

Musik


----------



## Ellesmere (5. Oktober 2010)

Chor


----------



## ego1899 (5. Oktober 2010)

detlef d. soost    (Chor-eographie  und so.... deshalb ^^ )


----------



## Ellesmere (5. Oktober 2010)

Imperator


----------



## Olliruh (5. Oktober 2010)

papst


----------



## Gerti (5. Oktober 2010)

Vatikan


----------



## Nebelgänger (5. Oktober 2010)

Seltsame Kleidchen


----------



## creed123 (5. Oktober 2010)

next top model


----------



## Imbaknecht (5. Oktober 2010)

diät- wahnsinn


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Oktober 2010)

Cindy aus Marzahn (BÄM!!!!)


----------



## MasterXoX (5. Oktober 2010)

Kaya Yanar ^^


----------



## Olliruh (5. Oktober 2010)

Döner


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Oktober 2010)

Gammelfleisch (Döner hatten wir doch schon vor kurzem erst hier oder nicht  ? )


----------



## Olliruh (5. Oktober 2010)

vergieb mir 

aldi


----------



## Imbaknecht (5. Oktober 2010)

billig wie kik


----------



## Captain Jack (5. Oktober 2010)

lidl


----------



## creed123 (5. Oktober 2010)

penny


----------



## Imbaknecht (5. Oktober 2010)

mr. crabbs


----------



## Olliruh (5. Oktober 2010)

kapitalismus


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Oktober 2010)

Politik


----------



## Olliruh (5. Oktober 2010)

welt all


----------



## creed123 (5. Oktober 2010)

güne mänchen


----------



## Olliruh (5. Oktober 2010)

happymeal


----------



## Nebelgänger (5. Oktober 2010)

Müll


----------



## Olliruh (5. Oktober 2010)

Nebelgänger schrieb:


> Müll



Mafia


----------



## Nebelgänger (5. Oktober 2010)

Pferdeköpfe *fg*


----------



## Ellesmere (6. Oktober 2010)

Die Blechtrommel


----------



## Resch (6. Oktober 2010)

Saxophon


----------



## Ellesmere (6. Oktober 2010)

Jazz


----------



## ego1899 (6. Oktober 2010)

Deepweed

(Jazz = Droge aus P&P RPG Shadowrun, Deepweed ebenso... ^^ )


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Oktober 2010)

High


----------



## ego1899 (6. Oktober 2010)

Fisch


----------



## Resch (6. Oktober 2010)

Wasser


----------



## Gerti (6. Oktober 2010)

H[sub]2[/sub]O


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Oktober 2010)

Waterworld


----------



## Ellesmere (6. Oktober 2010)

Kevin Costner


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Oktober 2010)

stinkt :<


----------



## Ellesmere (6. Oktober 2010)

Toilette, btw. warum stinkt Kevin Costner?


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Oktober 2010)

Klopapier (finde Kevin Kostner hat gute Filme (Waterworld, 3000 Miles to Graceland) und langweilige Filme (Robin Hood) gemacht...)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Oktober 2010)

Supersoft (mag den Kevin einfach nicht, nur Waterworld war ganz in Ordnung ...)


----------



## Gerti (6. Oktober 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Die Blechtrommel



Das hab ich jetzt erst gelesen *kotz*
Hab den Film damals in der 8. Klasse oder so gesehen. Sowas kann man keinen Kindern antun 

@Topic:
Zewa


----------



## Olliruh (6. Oktober 2010)

kritischer treffer


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Oktober 2010)

Tot (btw wie kommt man von Zewa auf kritischer Treffer !?  )


----------



## Ellesmere (7. Oktober 2010)

Morpheus


----------



## Wolfmania (7. Oktober 2010)

Schwarzer Umhang 	(-> ja würd ich gern mal wissen wie man von Zewa auf krit.Treffer kommt...oO)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Oktober 2010)

Undertaker


----------



## Resch (7. Oktober 2010)

WWE


----------



## Ellesmere (7. Oktober 2010)

www ^^


----------



## ego1899 (7. Oktober 2010)

KKK   :-p


----------



## Gerti (7. Oktober 2010)

Gespenster.


----------



## Wolfmania (7. Oktober 2010)

Hui Buh


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Oktober 2010)

Schloss ^^


----------



## Wolfmania (7. Oktober 2010)

Harry Potter


----------



## Ellesmere (7. Oktober 2010)

Brille


----------



## Olliruh (7. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Tot (btw wie kommt man von Zewa auf kritischer Treffer !?  )



zewa critt und weg 
so hieß meine erste gilde


----------



## Wolfmania (7. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> zewa critt und weg
> so hieß meine erste gilde



Aso ---- puh das soll mal jmd drauf kommen ^^

zum Spiel: Nase


----------



## Versace83 (7. Oktober 2010)

Schnupfen


----------



## Gerti (7. Oktober 2010)

Heu


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Oktober 2010)

Pferde


----------



## Olliruh (7. Oktober 2010)

schwul


----------



## MasterXoX (7. Oktober 2010)

homo


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Oktober 2010)

Neigung (btw wieso sind Pferde schwul ? geht doch garnet ... O.o)


----------



## Olliruh (7. Oktober 2010)

ne aber ich finde pferde schwul

kurve


----------



## Wolfmania (8. Oktober 2010)

Playmate


----------



## Ellesmere (8. Oktober 2010)

Hugh Heffner


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Oktober 2010)

Gott


----------



## Wolfmania (8. Oktober 2010)

Teufel


----------



## Resch (8. Oktober 2010)

Schwul (musst grad iwie an Southpark denken^^ da ist Satan ein homo)


----------



## Ellesmere (8. Oktober 2010)

KitKat Club


----------



## MasterXoX (8. Oktober 2010)

Pickup snack


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Oktober 2010)

Auto


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2010)

sex


----------



## MasterXoX (8. Oktober 2010)

porno


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2010)

1terrabite festplatte


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Oktober 2010)

Klein (1 TB  ist definitiv zu klein.  )


----------



## Sixe (8. Oktober 2010)

groß


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2010)

(mein) penis


----------



## Reflox (8. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> (mein) penis



Lebenslüge


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Oktober 2010)

Wahrheit? :OOO


----------



## Reflox (8. Oktober 2010)

Unmöglichkeit


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Oktober 2010)

Unwissenheit


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2010)

Mathematik


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Oktober 2010)

Würgreflex


----------



## Reflox (8. Oktober 2010)

Pfütze ^^


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2010)

inkontinenz


----------



## xxhajoxx (9. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> inkontinenz



Hund
Mein Hund trägt Windeln!


----------



## Tionn (10. Oktober 2010)

[font="'Times New Roman"][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Katze[/font][/font]


----------



## Reflox (10. Oktober 2010)

Whiskas


----------



## MasterXoX (10. Oktober 2010)

katzenfutter


----------



## Tionn (10. Oktober 2010)

Hundefutter


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Oktober 2010)

Mahlzeit


----------



## MasterXoX (10. Oktober 2010)

rülpser


----------



## Reflox (10. Oktober 2010)

Geruch ^^


----------



## MasterXoX (10. Oktober 2010)

stinken^^


----------



## Tionn (10. Oktober 2010)

Baden


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Oktober 2010)

Entspannung


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Oktober 2010)

Okay da mir jemand zuvorkam:

Liegestuhl


----------



## MasterXoX (11. Oktober 2010)

strand


----------



## Wolfmania (11. Oktober 2010)

Bikini


----------



## Ellesmere (11. Oktober 2010)

Badehose


----------



## Tionn (11. Oktober 2010)

Strand


----------



## ego1899 (11. Oktober 2010)

lol ok 

Sand

(deshalb hasse ich das meer ^^)


----------



## Wolfmania (11. Oktober 2010)

Sandmännchen


----------



## Gerti (11. Oktober 2010)

Hoffmann

Edit: Ich bin echt vom Deutschunterricht geschädigt o.O


----------



## ego1899 (11. Oktober 2010)

LSD

(wegen Albert Hoffmann, der Erfinder des LSD... )


----------



## Ellesmere (11. Oktober 2010)

von Fallersleben ...mist zu spät ...

Trip


----------



## Resch (11. Oktober 2010)

Road


----------



## Ellesmere (11. Oktober 2010)

66


----------



## Wolfmania (11. Oktober 2010)

Harley Davidson *knatter*


----------



## holzmichl (11. Oktober 2010)

hoher Benzinverbrauch


----------



## ego1899 (11. Oktober 2010)

ozonloch


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Oktober 2010)

Weltuntergang


----------



## Tionn (11. Oktober 2010)

Zerstörung


----------



## Wolfmania (11. Oktober 2010)

Neuanfang


----------



## Tounho (12. Oktober 2010)

Licht


----------



## Resch (12. Oktober 2010)

Dunkel


----------



## Reflox (12. Oktober 2010)

Nacht


----------



## Ellesmere (12. Oktober 2010)

schlafen


----------



## Reflox (12. Oktober 2010)

Faultier


----------



## Tounho (12. Oktober 2010)

Baum


----------



## Wolfmania (12. Oktober 2010)

Stuttgart 21


----------



## Tounho (12. Oktober 2010)

dumme Menschen


----------



## Wolfmania (12. Oktober 2010)

Blondinen :-) (wobei ich eine geheiratet habe)


----------



## Tounho (12. Oktober 2010)

Witze


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Oktober 2010)

Lustig


----------



## Wolfmania (12. Oktober 2010)

Peter Lustig


----------



## Tounho (12. Oktober 2010)

Clown


----------



## SuperSaurfang (12. Oktober 2010)

Blau


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Oktober 2010)

Alkohol


----------



## MasterXoX (12. Oktober 2010)

bier


----------



## Reflox (12. Oktober 2010)

Ägypten (dort wurde es erfunden  )


----------



## MasterXoX (12. Oktober 2010)

mumien


----------



## Tounho (12. Oktober 2010)

Die Mumie (Film)


----------



## ego1899 (13. Oktober 2010)

müll


----------



## Wolfmania (13. Oktober 2010)

Verbrennungsanlage


----------



## Resch (13. Oktober 2010)

Gestank


----------



## MasterXoX (13. Oktober 2010)

Kacke


----------



## Reflox (13. Oktober 2010)

master... ähm braun


----------



## MasterXoX (13. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> master... ähm braun




ha ha  

laub


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2010)

Baum


----------



## Reflox (13. Oktober 2010)

Stamm

@MasterXoX

Nimms nicht persönlich, war so eine schöne Vorlage


----------



## MasterXoX (13. Oktober 2010)

Schon ok.

Afrika (wegen Stamm und so, hullu hullu  )


----------



## Wolfmania (13. Oktober 2010)

WM 2010 "da stimmen wir alle ein..."


----------



## Versace83 (13. Oktober 2010)

Wuwuzela


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Oktober 2010)

Lärm


----------



## Tounho (13. Oktober 2010)

Großstadt


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Oktober 2010)

Autobahn


----------



## Tounho (13. Oktober 2010)

Autos


----------



## Reflox (13. Oktober 2010)

Toyota


----------



## Tionn (13. Oktober 2010)

Automarke


----------



## MasterXoX (13. Oktober 2010)

teuer


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2010)

Benzin


----------



## MasterXoX (13. Oktober 2010)

tanken


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2010)

Sonne


----------



## Olliruh (13. Oktober 2010)

Capri


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2010)

Eis


----------



## MasterXoX (13. Oktober 2010)

Schokolade


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2010)

Nuss


----------



## MasterXoX (14. Oktober 2010)

Eier


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Oktober 2010)

Kochen


----------



## Reflox (14. Oktober 2010)

Nudeln


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Oktober 2010)

Italien


----------



## Reflox (14. Oktober 2010)

Mafia


----------



## Ellesmere (14. Oktober 2010)

Zement


----------



## Reflox (14. Oktober 2010)

Füsse


----------



## Resch (14. Oktober 2010)

Kalte


----------



## Reflox (14. Oktober 2010)

Winter


----------



## MasterXoX (14. Oktober 2010)

Jahreszeiten ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Oktober 2010)

Vier


----------



## MasterXoX (14. Oktober 2010)

Zahl


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Oktober 2010)

Graf


----------



## MasterXoX (14. Oktober 2010)

böse


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Oktober 2010)

Darth Vader


----------



## MasterXoX (14. Oktober 2010)

krieg der sterne


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Oktober 2010)

star wars kawuuuusch


----------



## Reflox (14. Oktober 2010)

Sterne


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Oktober 2010)

Weltall


----------



## MasterXoX (14. Oktober 2010)

NASA


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Oktober 2010)

ESA (europäische Raumfahrtdingsda  )


----------



## MasterXoX (14. Oktober 2010)

aliens


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Oktober 2010)

E.T.


----------



## MasterXoX (14. Oktober 2010)

filme


----------



## ego1899 (15. Oktober 2010)

kotzen

(... weil ich zur zeit viele filme gesehen hab die zum kotzen waren und ich eben kotzen war ^^)


----------



## Resch (15. Oktober 2010)

Suff


----------



## Ellesmere (15. Oktober 2010)

Puff


----------



## MasterXoX (15. Oktober 2010)

Titten ^^


----------



## Reflox (15. Oktober 2010)

Möpse?


----------



## Ellesmere (15. Oktober 2010)

Hunde


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

Sabber (mag Hunde nicht )


----------



## Ellesmere (15. Oktober 2010)

Speichel (es sabbern ja nicht alle Hunde ^^)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

Mund (ja ist jetzt nicht wegen dem Sabbern  )


----------



## Ellesmere (15. Oktober 2010)

küssen


----------



## MasterXoX (15. Oktober 2010)

kuscheln


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

Liebe (so langsam reichts aber   )


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2010)

pfeil


----------



## Reflox (15. Oktober 2010)

Schütze


----------



## MasterXoX (15. Oktober 2010)

Sternzeichen


----------



## Reflox (15. Oktober 2010)

Krebs


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

Scheren


----------



## Reflox (15. Oktober 2010)

Friseur


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

Haare


----------



## MasterXoX (15. Oktober 2010)

nackig


----------



## Reflox (15. Oktober 2010)

Nacktmull ^^


----------



## MasterXoX (15. Oktober 2010)

hässlich


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

Bieber


----------



## MasterXoX (15. Oktober 2010)

nager


----------



## Ellesmere (15. Oktober 2010)

Maus


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

Computer


----------



## Ellesmere (15. Oktober 2010)

spielen


----------



## MasterXoX (15. Oktober 2010)

techtelmechtel ^^


----------



## Ellesmere (15. Oktober 2010)

Affaire


----------



## MasterXoX (15. Oktober 2010)

betrügerisch


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

Dieb


----------



## MasterXoX (15. Oktober 2010)

kriminell


----------



## Ellesmere (15. Oktober 2010)

Gefängnis


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

Seife


----------



## Reflox (15. Oktober 2010)

sauber


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

Gesundheit


----------



## MasterXoX (15. Oktober 2010)

nieser


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

Nase


----------



## MasterXoX (15. Oktober 2010)

riechen


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2010)

holzfällersteak


----------



## MasterXoX (15. Oktober 2010)

lecker


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

Pizza


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2010)

Mafia


----------



## MasterXoX (15. Oktober 2010)

Smoking


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2010)

konfirmation :O


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

GELD!!!!


----------



## MasterXoX (15. Oktober 2010)

stinkt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

Hundehaufen


----------



## MasterXoX (15. Oktober 2010)

Kacke


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

Mist


----------



## Falathrim (15. Oktober 2010)

Dünger


----------



## Krovvy (16. Oktober 2010)

Ernte


----------



## MasterXoX (16. Oktober 2010)

Bauer


----------



## Krovvy (16. Oktober 2010)

Subventionen


----------



## MasterXoX (16. Oktober 2010)

Fachwörter xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Oktober 2010)

Langweilig :>


----------



## Gerti (16. Oktober 2010)

Schule


----------



## MasterXoX (16. Oktober 2010)

Stress


----------



## Krovvy (16. Oktober 2010)

Depressionen ^^


----------



## Tionn (16. Oktober 2010)

Suizid


----------



## MasterXoX (16. Oktober 2010)

Polizei


----------



## Gerti (16. Oktober 2010)

Punk


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Oktober 2010)

Stunk  (endlich mal was los hier :> )


----------



## MasterXoX (16. Oktober 2010)

Reim


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Oktober 2010)

Nein


----------



## MasterXoX (16. Oktober 2010)

Ja


----------



## Sixe (17. Oktober 2010)

Doch


----------



## MasterXoX (17. Oktober 2010)

streit


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2010)

Trennung


----------



## MasterXoX (17. Oktober 2010)

verkraften


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2010)

Alkohol


----------



## Tionn (17. Oktober 2010)

Droge


----------



## MasterXoX (17. Oktober 2010)

rauschmittel


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2010)

Tod


----------



## MasterXoX (17. Oktober 2010)

leben


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2010)

Spaß


----------



## Jalies (17. Oktober 2010)

Zocken


----------



## MasterXoX (17. Oktober 2010)

süchtig


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2010)

World of Warcraft


----------



## MasterXoX (17. Oktober 2010)

blizzard


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2010)

Schneesturm


----------



## MasterXoX (17. Oktober 2010)

kälte


----------



## Haszor (18. Oktober 2010)

Grillhähnchen


----------



## Ellesmere (18. Oktober 2010)

Pommes


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Oktober 2010)

Kartoffeln


----------



## Wolfmania (18. Oktober 2010)

Püree


----------



## Ellesmere (18. Oktober 2010)

Mus


----------



## MasterXoX (18. Oktober 2010)

pampe


----------



## Ellesmere (18. Oktober 2010)

Wampe


----------



## MasterXoX (18. Oktober 2010)

gewicht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Oktober 2010)

schlank


----------



## MasterXoX (18. Oktober 2010)

sexy


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Oktober 2010)

Megan Fox 

()


----------



## Ellesmere (18. Oktober 2010)

C - Prominenz


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Oktober 2010)

Irrelevanz 

(sie ist trotzdem hot   )


----------



## MasterXoX (18. Oktober 2010)

fachwörter


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Oktober 2010)

Schule ... -.-*


----------



## Ellesmere (18. Oktober 2010)

Ausbildung


----------



## MasterXoX (18. Oktober 2010)

Hartz IV


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Oktober 2010)

Laaaaaaagggg -.-*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Oktober 2010)

Party 

\(^.^)/


----------



## MasterXoX (18. Oktober 2010)

geburtstag


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Oktober 2010)

Dezember 

Man bist du schnell :O


----------



## Olliruh (18. Oktober 2010)

Cataclysm


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Oktober 2010)

Gekauft


----------



## MasterXoX (18. Oktober 2010)

geld


----------



## Ellesmere (19. Oktober 2010)

Mangel


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2010)

Vitamine


----------



## Ellesmere (19. Oktober 2010)

Obst


----------



## MasterXoX (19. Oktober 2010)

eklig


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2010)

Pilze


----------



## MasterXoX (19. Oktober 2010)

ekelhaft


----------



## Ellesmere (19. Oktober 2010)

Schleim


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2010)

Erkätung


----------



## Ellesmere (19. Oktober 2010)

Schnupfen


----------



## Resch (19. Oktober 2010)

Nase


----------



## Ellesmere (19. Oktober 2010)

Bruch


----------



## LordVarot (19. Oktober 2010)

Blut


----------



## Ellesmere (19. Oktober 2010)

Vampire


----------



## MasterXoX (19. Oktober 2010)

twilight


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2010)

Weiber


----------



## MasterXoX (19. Oktober 2010)

titten


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2010)

Körper o.O


----------



## Ellesmere (19. Oktober 2010)

Gunter von Hagen


----------



## MasterXoX (19. Oktober 2010)

person


----------



## Ellesmere (19. Oktober 2010)

Personalausweis


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2010)

16


----------



## MasterXoX (19. Oktober 2010)

zahlen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2010)

Nummer


----------



## MasterXoX (19. Oktober 2010)

Mathe


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2010)

Geometrie


----------



## MasterXoX (19. Oktober 2010)

gastronomie


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2010)

branche


----------



## MasterXoX (19. Oktober 2010)

restaurant


----------



## Ellesmere (20. Oktober 2010)

Essen


----------



## Wolfmania (20. Oktober 2010)

Besteck


----------



## Ellesmere (20. Oktober 2010)

Operation


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2010)

Krankenhaus


----------



## MasterXoX (20. Oktober 2010)

scrubs


----------



## Dling (20. Oktober 2010)

Serie


----------



## MasterXoX (20. Oktober 2010)

staffel


----------



## Nebelgänger (20. Oktober 2010)

Hunde


----------



## Dling (20. Oktober 2010)

Katzen


----------



## MasterXoX (20. Oktober 2010)

kuscheln <3


----------



## Wolfmania (20. Oktober 2010)

Schmusen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2010)

Nachspiel..........


----------



## MasterXoX (20. Oktober 2010)

Vorspiel ^^


----------



## Wolfmania (21. Oktober 2010)

Liebesspiel


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2010)

Sex (wir drehen uns im Kreis Jungs  )


----------



## Ellesmere (21. Oktober 2010)

Spielzeug


----------



## ego1899 (21. Oktober 2010)

männer xD


----------



## Wolfmania (21. Oktober 2010)

im Stehen Pinkeln... !


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2010)

Verfehlen


----------



## Wolfmania (21. Oktober 2010)

...Zielwasser trinken...


----------



## Ellesmere (21. Oktober 2010)

Alkohol


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2010)

Droge


----------



## Ellesmere (21. Oktober 2010)

Kräuter


----------



## Resch (21. Oktober 2010)

Baguette


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2010)

Frankreich


----------



## Wolfmania (21. Oktober 2010)

STREIK (die können streiken net so luschig wie bei S21 :-)) )


----------



## MasterXoX (21. Oktober 2010)

unnötig


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2010)

Justin Bieber


----------



## Wolfmania (21. Oktober 2010)

Kindergarten


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2010)

Gören


----------



## Wolfmania (21. Oktober 2010)

Lärm


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2010)

Baustelle


----------



## Wolfmania (21. Oktober 2010)

Bob der Baumeister


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2010)

Episch (Bob rulez  )


----------



## MasterXoX (21. Oktober 2010)

WoW


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2010)

Rollenspiel


----------



## Ellesmere (21. Oktober 2010)

Kaufmannsladen (Ja, so einen für Kinder. War mein erstes Rollenspiel...^^)


----------



## Sunyo (21. Oktober 2010)

Spielgeld


----------



## Ellesmere (21. Oktober 2010)

Casino


----------



## Wolfmania (21. Oktober 2010)

Roulette


----------



## Jengor (21. Oktober 2010)

Black Jack


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2010)

Poker


----------



## $n4re (21. Oktober 2010)

Kartenspiel


----------



## MasterXoX (21. Oktober 2010)

Memorie


----------



## Wolfmania (22. Oktober 2010)

Denken


----------



## Ellesmere (22. Oktober 2010)

Pferde


----------



## Wolfmania (22. Oktober 2010)

Fury (so hieß das Viech doch oder?)


----------



## Ellesmere (22. Oktober 2010)

Krieger


----------



## Wolfmania (22. Oktober 2010)

Schwert


----------



## Ellesmere (22. Oktober 2010)

Boot


----------



## Wolfmania (22. Oktober 2010)

Titanic


----------



## Ellesmere (22. Oktober 2010)

ertrinken


----------



## Wolfmania (22. Oktober 2010)

Neptun


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Oktober 2010)

Mythologie


----------



## MasterXoX (22. Oktober 2010)

mythbusters


----------



## Ellesmere (22. Oktober 2010)

Explosion


----------



## Wolfmania (22. Oktober 2010)

Rauchschwaden


----------



## Ellesmere (22. Oktober 2010)

Zigaretten


----------



## Wolfmania (22. Oktober 2010)

Sargnägel


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Oktober 2010)

Beerdigung


----------



## Gerti (22. Oktober 2010)

Trauer


----------



## Wolfmania (22. Oktober 2010)

Aufmunterung


----------



## Sunyo (22. Oktober 2010)

Witz


----------



## MasterXoX (22. Oktober 2010)

böser witz


----------



## Reflox (23. Oktober 2010)

England


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Oktober 2010)

WM


----------



## MasterXoX (23. Oktober 2010)

bälle (höhö  )


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Oktober 2010)

Rund


----------



## MasterXoX (23. Oktober 2010)

titten^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Oktober 2010)

Frauen (da sind wir wieder bei den Titten  )


----------



## MasterXoX (24. Oktober 2010)

kam schon öfters vor merk ich grad xD

zart


----------



## Gerti (24. Oktober 2010)

bitter
(-->Zart Bitter Schoki^^)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Oktober 2010)

Schwarzer Tee (PFFFUUUUUUUI)


----------



## MasterXoX (24. Oktober 2010)

kaffee


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Oktober 2010)

schwarz


----------



## MasterXoX (24. Oktober 2010)

weiß


----------



## Gerti (24. Oktober 2010)

Onkelz


----------



## aseari (24. Oktober 2010)

bö(h)se


----------



## Wolfmania (25. Oktober 2010)

Knast


----------



## Ellesmere (25. Oktober 2010)

Gitter


----------



## Resch (25. Oktober 2010)

Gefängnis


----------



## Wolfmania (25. Oktober 2010)

Alcatraz


----------



## Ellesmere (25. Oktober 2010)

Film


----------



## Wolfmania (25. Oktober 2010)

Happy End


----------



## Ellesmere (25. Oktober 2010)

Schnulze


----------



## MasterXoX (25. Oktober 2010)

frauen^^


----------



## Wolfmania (25. Oktober 2010)

Rundungen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Oktober 2010)

Po


----------



## MasterXoX (25. Oktober 2010)

beine


----------



## Darton (25. Oktober 2010)

hände


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Oktober 2010)

Handschuhe


----------



## Wolfmania (25. Oktober 2010)

Boxen


----------



## MasterXoX (25. Oktober 2010)

vladimir klitschko


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Oktober 2010)

K.O. ^^


----------



## MasterXoX (25. Oktober 2010)

krankenhausreif^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Oktober 2010)

Shannon Briggs


----------



## MasterXoX (25. Oktober 2010)

loser


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Oktober 2010)

Verlierer ^^


----------



## MasterXoX (25. Oktober 2010)

gewinner


----------



## BlizzLord (25. Oktober 2010)

Verlierer


----------



## MasterXoX (25. Oktober 2010)

wiederholung


----------



## Wolfmania (26. Oktober 2010)

Déjà-vu


----------



## Ellesmere (26. Oktober 2010)

Paris


----------



## Wolfmania (26. Oktober 2010)

Moulin Rouge


----------



## MasterXoX (26. Oktober 2010)

oper


----------



## Wolfmania (26. Oktober 2010)

Musical


----------



## MasterXoX (26. Oktober 2010)

theater


----------



## Ellesmere (26. Oktober 2010)

Aufregung


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2010)

Elfmeter


----------



## Wolfmania (26. Oktober 2010)

geheimer Zettel


----------



## MasterXoX (26. Oktober 2010)

spione


----------



## Wolfmania (26. Oktober 2010)

Mossat


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2010)

Illuminaten


----------



## MasterXoX (26. Oktober 2010)

aiman abdallah


----------



## Darton (26. Oktober 2010)

pro 7


----------



## Jengor (26. Oktober 2010)

N24


----------



## Wolfmania (27. Oktober 2010)

Schlagzeilen


----------



## Ellesmere (27. Oktober 2010)

Bild Zeitung


----------



## Wolfmania (27. Oktober 2010)

Unwahrheiten


----------



## Ellesmere (27. Oktober 2010)

Lügen


----------



## Resch (27. Oktober 2010)

Dumschwätzer


----------



## Wolfmania (27. Oktober 2010)

ignorieren


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Oktober 2010)

Flaaaamer ^^


----------



## Wolfmania (27. Oktober 2010)

Nooooobs


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Oktober 2010)

Bobs ^^


----------



## Wolfmania (27. Oktober 2010)

China-Farmer


----------



## Gerti (27. Oktober 2010)

Ni Hao


----------



## Wolfmania (27. Oktober 2010)

Tibet


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Oktober 2010)

Asien


----------



## Thip (27. Oktober 2010)

Sushi...mhh Sushi


----------



## MasterXoX (27. Oktober 2010)

fisch


----------



## Trooperus (27. Oktober 2010)

Wasser


----------



## Wolfmania (28. Oktober 2010)

Kölnisch Wasser


----------



## Ellesmere (28. Oktober 2010)

Kölner Dom


----------



## Wolfmania (28. Oktober 2010)

Kölle Alaaf


----------



## Ellesmere (28. Oktober 2010)

albern


----------



## Wolfmania (28. Oktober 2010)

Louis de Funes


----------



## Resch (28. Oktober 2010)

What?


----------



## Gerti (28. Oktober 2010)

Was?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Oktober 2010)

Hä?


----------



## MasterXoX (28. Oktober 2010)

wie bitte?


----------



## Gerti (28. Oktober 2010)

höflich


----------



## Wolfmania (29. Oktober 2010)

Gentleman


----------



## Ellesmere (29. Oktober 2010)

Reggae


----------



## Wolfmania (29. Oktober 2010)

Seeeeeeeed


----------



## Da_Villa (29. Oktober 2010)

Peter Fox


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Oktober 2010)

Affen (  )


----------



## Wolfmania (29. Oktober 2010)

King Louie (Dschungelbuch)


----------



## Ellesmere (29. Oktober 2010)

Zeichentrickfilm


----------



## Wolfmania (29. Oktober 2010)

Walt Disney


----------



## Ellesmere (29. Oktober 2010)

Bambi


----------



## Wolfmania (29. Oktober 2010)

Jäger


----------



## MasterXoX (31. Oktober 2010)

beute


----------



## Gerti (31. Oktober 2010)

Bucht


----------



## MasterXoX (31. Oktober 2010)

haie


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Oktober 2010)

Fische


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Fische



England


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Oktober 2010)

Pub \o/


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

Guiness


----------



## MasterXoX (31. Oktober 2010)

world records


----------



## Wolfmania (2. November 2010)

Leistung


----------



## Ellesmere (2. November 2010)

Druck


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. November 2010)

Olli Kahn


----------



## Ellesmere (2. November 2010)

Bananen


----------



## ego1899 (2. November 2010)

bananenrepublik


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. November 2010)

Affen


----------



## ego1899 (2. November 2010)

theater


----------



## Wolfmania (2. November 2010)

Bühne


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. November 2010)

Konzert


----------



## Wolfmania (2. November 2010)

Ticket


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. November 2010)

Karten


----------



## ego1899 (2. November 2010)

poker   

(so mama macht feierabend, sonst wird das hier wieder nur unter uns 3en fortgeführt ^^ )


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. November 2010)

Aussziehen


----------



## Gerti (2. November 2010)

WG


----------



## Ellesmere (2. November 2010)

WC


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. November 2010)

WWW


----------



## Wolfmania (3. November 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> WWW


 .buffed.de


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. November 2010)

Rollenspiele


----------



## Ellesmere (3. November 2010)

Latex


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. November 2010)

Peitsche :O


----------



## Wolfmania (3. November 2010)

Indiana Jones


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. November 2010)

Ägypten


----------



## ego1899 (3. November 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Latex




Haha nice one!  

Ägypter  xD


----------



## Sunyo (3. November 2010)

Pharao


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. November 2010)

Yu Gi Oh (das waren noch Zeiten  )


----------



## Wolfmania (4. November 2010)

Pokemon


----------



## ego1899 (4. November 2010)

kopfschmerzen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. November 2010)

Migräne


----------



## ego1899 (4. November 2010)

ausrede   xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. November 2010)

Frauen (schon wieder :x) ^^


----------



## Wolfmania (4. November 2010)

Kaffeeklatsch


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. November 2010)

Kuchen


----------



## Ellesmere (4. November 2010)

Gabel


----------



## Trooperus (4. November 2010)

metall


----------



## iShock (4. November 2010)

Schrott


----------



## Gerti (4. November 2010)

Weltraum


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. November 2010)

Schwarze Löcher


----------



## Ellesmere (5. November 2010)

Karies


----------



## Wolfmania (5. November 2010)

Schmerzen


----------



## Ellesmere (5. November 2010)

Aspirin


----------



## Wolfmania (5. November 2010)

zu viel gesoffen


----------



## Ellesmere (5. November 2010)

Kater


----------



## Wolfmania (5. November 2010)

Garfield


----------



## Ellesmere (5. November 2010)

Lasange


----------



## ego1899 (5. November 2010)

essen


----------



## Wolfmania (5. November 2010)

satt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. November 2010)

müde


----------



## Gerti (5. November 2010)

Bett


----------



## Nebelgänger (5. November 2010)

Daunen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. November 2010)

Feder


----------



## Ellesmere (6. November 2010)

Federbein


----------



## Gfiti (7. November 2010)

PKW


----------



## Gerti (7. November 2010)

Auto


----------



## Wolfmania (8. November 2010)

12-Zylinder


----------



## Ellesmere (8. November 2010)

Frack


----------



## Wolfmania (8. November 2010)

Fliege


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. November 2010)

Monster


----------



## Wolfmania (8. November 2010)

Godzilla


----------



## Gerti (8. November 2010)

Japan


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. November 2010)

Pearl Harbor


----------



## Gerti (8. November 2010)

Film


----------



## Wolfmania (9. November 2010)

Kino


----------



## Ellesmere (9. November 2010)

Sessel


----------



## Wolfmania (10. November 2010)

bequem


----------



## Ellesmere (10. November 2010)

Hausschuhe


----------



## Wolfmania (10. November 2010)

Bademantel


----------



## Gerti (10. November 2010)

Sauna


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. November 2010)

schwitzen


----------



## Wolfmania (11. November 2010)

Sport


----------



## Gerti (11. November 2010)

ist Mord!


----------



## Wolfmania (12. November 2010)

ich wußte das das kommt...

CSI


----------



## Winipek (12. November 2010)

Serie


----------



## Denekro (12. November 2010)

Simpsons


----------



## Winipek (12. November 2010)

Bart


----------



## Norica (12. November 2010)

Stoppelig


----------



## Euphemia (14. November 2010)

Beine


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. November 2010)

laufen


----------



## Norica (14. November 2010)

Boden


----------



## Euphemia (14. November 2010)

Heizung


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. November 2010)

Wärme


----------



## Nebelgänger (15. November 2010)

Bett


----------



## Wolfmania (15. November 2010)

Kopfkissen


----------



## Winipek (15. November 2010)

Federn


----------



## Euphemia (15. November 2010)

Hühnchen


----------



## d2wap (15. November 2010)

Grill


----------



## Winipek (15. November 2010)

Sommer


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. November 2010)

Winter


----------



## ego1899 (15. November 2010)

fernweh

(irgendwo hin wo es 35 grad im winter sind ^^ )


----------



## Nebelgänger (15. November 2010)

Karibik *sigh*


----------



## Wolfmania (15. November 2010)

Tequila Sunrise


----------



## d2wap (15. November 2010)

Selma Hayek (war zwar whisky, aber egal *g)


----------



## Winipek (15. November 2010)

Latina


----------



## Wolfmania (15. November 2010)

Feurig


----------



## Winipek (15. November 2010)

Kohlen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. November 2010)

heizen


----------



## Ellesmere (15. November 2010)

Raser


----------



## Wolfmania (15. November 2010)

Blitzer


----------



## Ellesmere (15. November 2010)

Flitzer


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. November 2010)

Glitzer


----------



## Ellesmere (15. November 2010)

Swarowski


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. November 2010)

Polen :O


----------



## Euphemia (15. November 2010)

Mitteleuropa


----------



## Gerti (15. November 2010)

Erdkunde


----------



## Wolfmania (16. November 2010)

Tektonische Platten


----------



## Ellesmere (16. November 2010)

Kalifornien


----------



## Wolfmania (16. November 2010)

Twister


----------



## Ellesmere (16. November 2010)

Karussel


----------



## ego1899 (16. November 2010)

Karamel


----------



## Euphemia (16. November 2010)

Pudding


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. November 2010)

Schoko


----------



## Wolfmania (16. November 2010)

Milka


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. November 2010)

Kuh


----------



## Euphemia (16. November 2010)

Gras


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. November 2010)

Dope


----------



## Euphemia (17. November 2010)

Rauch


----------



## Ellesmere (17. November 2010)

Husten


----------



## Wolfmania (17. November 2010)

Schnupfen


----------



## Ellesmere (17. November 2010)

Taschentuch


----------



## Euphemia (17. November 2010)

Bakterien


----------



## Dabow (17. November 2010)

Euphemia schrieb:


> Bakterien




buffed Forum


----------



## Ellesmere (17. November 2010)

Verseucht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. November 2010)

Hexenmeister


----------



## Nebelgänger (17. November 2010)

Treibholz (leider ein Insider, aber es war die ehrlichste und vor allem erste Assoziation )


----------



## Ellesmere (18. November 2010)

Strand


----------



## Wolfmania (18. November 2010)

Bikini-Schönheiten


----------



## Euphemia (18. November 2010)

Beautyfarm


----------



## Ellesmere (18. November 2010)

Bodyfarm


----------



## Euphemia (18. November 2010)

Leichenblässe


----------



## Wolfmania (18. November 2010)

Vampir


----------



## d2wap (18. November 2010)

Edward


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (18. November 2010)

Scherenhände

xD


----------



## Euphemia (18. November 2010)

Rost


----------



## Wolfmania (18. November 2010)

"10 Jahre Garantie gegen Durchrostung"


----------



## Ellesmere (18. November 2010)

Audi?


----------



## Wolfmania (18. November 2010)

k.A. wer das war...war doch mal ne Werbung...

Audi --> Ingolstadt


----------



## Ellesmere (18. November 2010)

Legasthenie...ich kannte mal jemanden von dort und der litt unter Legasthenie


----------



## Wolfmania (18. November 2010)

oha....Behandlung


----------



## Euphemia (18. November 2010)

Arzt


----------



## Wolfmania (19. November 2010)

Spritze (oh Graus)


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (19. November 2010)

Gesundheitsreform


----------



## Wolfmania (19. November 2010)

10€ pro Quartal


----------



## Stevesteel (19. November 2010)

Unfallversicherung


----------



## Ellesmere (19. November 2010)

Zuzahlungen


----------



## Wolfmania (19. November 2010)

Pleite


----------



## Euphemia (19. November 2010)

Banküberfall


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. November 2010)

Banditen


----------



## Ellesmere (20. November 2010)

Film (ja ich weis, der war nicht soooo gut, fiel mir aber als erstes ein ^^)


----------



## Koila (20. November 2010)

Schauspieler


----------



## Euphemia (20. November 2010)

Johnny Depp


----------



## Ellesmere (20. November 2010)

Karibik


----------



## Jengor (20. November 2010)

Piraten


----------



## Euphemia (20. November 2010)

Papagei


----------



## Dropz (21. November 2010)

Natur


----------



## Luminesce (21. November 2010)

[font=arial, sans-serif]recycling[/font]


----------



## Ellesmere (21. November 2010)

Müllabfuhr


----------



## Euphemia (21. November 2010)

Kakerlakenplage


----------



## Jengor (21. November 2010)

Atomkrieg


----------



## Gerti (21. November 2010)

Stöcke und Steine


----------



## Euphemia (21. November 2010)

Hiebe


----------



## Nebelgänger (21. November 2010)

Schmerz


----------



## Luminesce (21. November 2010)

Fetisch


----------



## Euphemia (21. November 2010)

Leder


----------



## Wolfmania (22. November 2010)

Tierfell


----------



## Ellesmere (22. November 2010)

Kamin


----------



## Wolfmania (22. November 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Kamin


 Tierfell-->Kamin ?? Aha...

Schaukelstuhl


----------



## Ellesmere (22. November 2010)

hehe^^

Stricken


----------



## Nebelgänger (22. November 2010)

Ein Pullover mit Liebe in jeder Masche


----------



## Luminesce (22. November 2010)

BH


----------



## sharas1 (22. November 2010)

Möpse


----------



## Wolfmania (22. November 2010)

groß


----------



## Gerti (22. November 2010)

klein


----------



## Euphemia (22. November 2010)

Zwergpony


----------



## Luminesce (22. November 2010)

Bauernhof


----------



## Straußbu Olé (22. November 2010)

Stall


----------



## Nebelgänger (22. November 2010)

Stroh


----------



## Tilim (23. November 2010)

Heu


----------



## Wolfmania (23. November 2010)

Ballen


----------



## Ellesmere (23. November 2010)

Füsse


----------



## Dark_Sargeras (23. November 2010)

Gestank


----------



## Dark_Sargeras (23. November 2010)

Edit: sorry doppelpost I-net wollt nicht


----------



## Dark_Sargeras (23. November 2010)

Edit: dreifach sogar, da hats aber schön gehangen *schäm


----------



## Wolfmania (23. November 2010)

Gülle


----------



## Ellesmere (23. November 2010)

Bauernhof


----------



## Mäuserich (23. November 2010)

Browsergames -.-


----------



## Euphemia (23. November 2010)

Internet


----------



## Ellesmere (23. November 2010)

Bekanntschaften


----------



## Wolfmania (23. November 2010)

Liebschaften


----------



## Mäuserich (23. November 2010)

Drama


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (23. November 2010)

Bruce Darnell


----------



## ego1899 (23. November 2010)

Homo


----------



## Wolfmania (23. November 2010)

Hetero


----------



## Ellesmere (23. November 2010)

Kinder


----------



## Wolfmania (23. November 2010)

Playmobil


----------



## Ellesmere (24. November 2010)

Lego


----------



## ego1899 (24. November 2010)

Ego


----------



## Gerti (25. November 2010)

Ich


----------



## Ellesmere (25. November 2010)

Du


----------



## Wolfmania (25. November 2010)

Wir alle


----------



## Ellesmere (25. November 2010)

Erdbeertee


----------



## Euphemia (25. November 2010)

Heiss


----------



## Resch (25. November 2010)

Kalt


----------



## Wolfmania (25. November 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Erdbeertee


 Ellesmere hat immer interessante Assoziationen, das mag ich 

Winter


----------



## Resch (25. November 2010)

Snowboardn


----------



## Ellesmere (25. November 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Ellesmere hat immer interessante Assoziationen, das mag ich
> 
> Winter



Danke  

Btt:

Shaun White


----------



## Mäuserich (25. November 2010)

Schaaf


----------



## ego1899 (25. November 2010)

werder bremen

(is raus aus der CL haha  )


----------



## Gerti (25. November 2010)

Stevinho


----------



## Resch (25. November 2010)

Games


----------



## MasterXoX (25. November 2010)

zocken


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (25. November 2010)

Konsole


----------



## Wolfmania (25. November 2010)

Spielsüchitg


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. November 2010)

Ich ...


nicht


----------



## Ellesmere (25. November 2010)

Ich immer


----------



## Wolfmania (26. November 2010)

Foren-süchtig


----------



## Ellesmere (26. November 2010)

Abstinenz


----------



## Wolfmania (26. November 2010)

vermisst


----------



## Ellesmere (26. November 2010)

Sendung


----------



## Wolfmania (26. November 2010)

DHL-Paket


----------



## Resch (26. November 2010)

Gelbes Auto


----------



## ego1899 (26. November 2010)

warten

(auf mein neues dälefön   )


----------



## Wolfmania (26. November 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:


> warten
> (auf mein neues dälefön  )



falsch geliefert  (nein nein das wünsch ich Dir net)


----------



## Resch (26. November 2010)

ärgerlich


----------



## Freyen (26. November 2010)

kein Kaffee 

(immer wenn ich komme ist die Kanne leer -.-)


----------



## ego1899 (26. November 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> falsch geliefert  (nein nein das wünsch ich Dir net)



nee gibt doch die dhl paket verfolgung... ("Die Sendung wurde im Ziel-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.")
kommt also morgen  

riiiichtig miiieeeese laune


----------



## Ellesmere (26. November 2010)

motzen


----------



## ego1899 (26. November 2010)

kotzen


----------



## Resch (26. November 2010)

fo... ehm ne Übelkeit


----------



## Ellesmere (26. November 2010)

löl^^

btt:

Schwangerschaft


----------



## Wolfmania (26. November 2010)

rundlich


----------



## Gerti (26. November 2010)

Bauch


----------



## Wolfmania (26. November 2010)

Schweinebauch


----------



## Ellesmere (26. November 2010)

Grillen


----------



## Wolfmania (26. November 2010)

Kohle


----------



## Luminesce (26. November 2010)

CO2


----------



## Ellesmere (27. November 2010)

Sahnespender


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. November 2010)

Boa ... wat fällt einem dazu ein ?

Blutspende


----------



## Olliruh (28. November 2010)

Vampire


----------



## Gerti (28. November 2010)

Blade


----------



## Euphemia (28. November 2010)

Knoblauch


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. November 2010)

Mundgeruch


----------



## Resch (29. November 2010)

Zähne putzen


----------



## Wolfmania (29. November 2010)

Mundspülung


----------



## Ellesmere (29. November 2010)

Toilette


----------



## Euphemia (29. November 2010)

Defekt


----------



## Resch (29. November 2010)

ungünstig


----------



## Wolfmania (29. November 2010)

dumm gelaufen


----------



## Ellesmere (29. November 2010)

gut gefahren


----------



## Resch (29. November 2010)

Snowboard fahren


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (29. November 2010)

Oberschenkelhalsbruch


----------



## Euphemia (29. November 2010)

Schrauben


----------



## Ellesmere (29. November 2010)

Frankenstein


----------



## Luminesce (29. November 2010)

Fackeln


----------



## Euphemia (30. November 2010)

Feuerwehr


----------



## Resch (30. November 2010)

Rot


----------



## Wolfmania (30. November 2010)

Sonnenuntergang


----------



## Ellesmere (30. November 2010)

Meer


----------



## Resch (30. November 2010)

Strand


----------



## Ellesmere (30. November 2010)

Muscheln


----------



## Gerti (30. November 2010)

Schlüüüüürf


----------



## Wolfmania (30. November 2010)

Sex on the Beach (also der drink...)


----------



## ego1899 (30. November 2010)

zombie (auch der drink ^^ )


----------



## Resch (1. Dezember 2010)

verfault


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (1. Dezember 2010)

Obst


----------



## katja0175 (1. Dezember 2010)

Gemüse


----------



## Wolfmania (1. Dezember 2010)

Vegetarier


----------



## Resch (1. Dezember 2010)

Kuh (Keine AHnung wie ich darauf gekommen bin, hab iwie bei Vegetarier an Wiederkäuer gedacht :-P)


----------



## Ellesmere (1. Dezember 2010)

Herde


----------



## Wolfmania (1. Dezember 2010)

Australia (der Film der doch besser ist als ich dachte)


----------



## Euphemia (1. Dezember 2010)

Giftige Tiere


----------



## Ellesmere (1. Dezember 2010)

Schlangen


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (1. Dezember 2010)

Indiana Jones


----------



## Wolfmania (1. Dezember 2010)

Nazis


----------



## Resch (1. Dezember 2010)

raus


----------



## Ellesmere (1. Dezember 2010)

Hoecker, Bernhard


----------



## Euphemia (1. Dezember 2010)

Zwerg


----------



## Wolfmania (2. Dezember 2010)

Zwergenaufstand


----------



## Ellesmere (2. Dezember 2010)

Kindergarten


----------



## Wolfmania (2. Dezember 2010)

Geschrei


----------



## Resch (2. Dezember 2010)

laut


----------



## Wolfmania (2. Dezember 2010)

Schalke-Fans nach dem 0:5


----------



## sympathisant (2. Dezember 2010)

5:0 barca gegen real


----------



## Euphemia (2. Dezember 2010)

David Beckham in Zürich


----------



## Wolfmania (2. Dezember 2010)

Idiot (wer eine Statue von sich selbst im Garten hat der hat se nicht mehr alle...)


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (2. Dezember 2010)

Guido Westerwelle


----------



## Resch (2. Dezember 2010)

wo wir wieder bei "Idiot" wären :-P


----------



## Wolfmania (2. Dezember 2010)

*Mahmud Ahmadinedschad*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Dezember 2010)

Namen (die kein Mensch aussprechen kann  )


----------



## Freyen (2. Dezember 2010)

Namensgeneratoren (Silbengulasch ink.)


----------



## Ellesmere (2. Dezember 2010)

phantasielos


----------



## Euphemia (2. Dezember 2010)

Dumme Menschen


----------



## Gerti (2. Dezember 2010)

Hauptschule!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Dezember 2010)

Realschule!


----------



## Wolfmania (3. Dezember 2010)

Baumschule


----------



## Resch (3. Dezember 2010)

Wald


----------



## Ellesmere (3. Dezember 2010)

Blind (muss ich glaub ich erklären...kommt von "Er sieht den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht  )


----------



## Resch (3. Dezember 2010)

Armbinde


----------



## Euphemia (3. Dezember 2010)

Fussballkäpten


----------



## Wolfmania (3. Dezember 2010)

Spielführer


----------



## Ellesmere (3. Dezember 2010)

Kapitän


----------



## Freyen (3. Dezember 2010)

Moby Dick


----------



## Wolfmania (3. Dezember 2010)

dicker Fisch


----------



## Freyen (3. Dezember 2010)

Biologie: Setzen, 6! ^^


----------



## Ellesmere (3. Dezember 2010)

KLugs*er^^


----------



## Freyen (3. Dezember 2010)

Hans (muß ich das erklären, ich denke nicht, oder? ^^" )


----------



## Whitechapel (3. Dezember 2010)

extra weiches dreilagiges Klopapier


----------



## Wolfmania (3. Dezember 2010)

extra-lange Klositzung


----------



## Ellesmere (3. Dezember 2010)

Durchfall


----------



## Euphemia (3. Dezember 2010)

Imodium akut


----------



## ego1899 (4. Dezember 2010)

Pharmalobby


----------



## Freyen (4. Dezember 2010)

Ratiopharm


----------



## H2OTest (4. Dezember 2010)

Gute Besserung


----------



## MasterXoX (5. Dezember 2010)

grippe


----------



## Euphemia (5. Dezember 2010)

Arzt


----------



## Luminesce (5. Dezember 2010)

Apfel!

an apple a day keeps the doctor away


----------



## Gerti (5. Dezember 2010)

Front deutscher Äpfel!
http://apfelfront.de/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Dezember 2010)

Planlos (dazu fällt mir nix ein :x)


----------



## Euphemia (5. Dezember 2010)

Karten lesen


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Dezember 2010)

Karten spielen


----------



## Ellesmere (6. Dezember 2010)

Strippoker


----------



## Resch (6. Dezember 2010)

Nackte Haut *hrrr*^^


----------



## Freyen (6. Dezember 2010)

Bodypainting


----------



## jeefed (6. Dezember 2010)

verkrustet ^^


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Dezember 2010)

altes Brot


----------



## Freyen (6. Dezember 2010)

Früher mit Oma Enten füttern


----------



## Resch (6. Dezember 2010)

Teich


----------



## Ellesmere (6. Dezember 2010)

Festival


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Dezember 2010)

Biergeruch


----------



## Resch (6. Dezember 2010)

Kater


----------



## Freyen (6. Dezember 2010)

Krummbein


----------



## Ellesmere (6. Dezember 2010)

Silas


----------



## Euphemia (6. Dezember 2010)

Paulus


----------



## ego1899 (6. Dezember 2010)

paulaner weißbier 

(bäh weißbier is widerlich)


----------



## Wolfmania (7. Dezember 2010)

Weißbier-Waldi Waldemar Hartmann  ...hmmm Weißbier is so lecker, vor allem Gutmann aus Titting !


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (7. Dezember 2010)

Schnauzer


----------



## sympathisant (7. Dezember 2010)

riesenschnauzer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (7. Dezember 2010)

Amy Winehouse


----------



## Euphemia (7. Dezember 2010)

Schlecht gemachte Brüste


----------



## Wolfmania (7. Dezember 2010)

push-up BH


----------



## ego1899 (7. Dezember 2010)

enttäuschung? xD


----------



## Euphemia (7. Dezember 2010)

Millionenlose


----------



## Freyen (7. Dezember 2010)

Süddeutsche Klassenlotterie


----------



## Ellesmere (8. Dezember 2010)

Jauch


----------



## Resch (8. Dezember 2010)

Wer wird Millionär?


----------



## Wolfmania (8. Dezember 2010)

Werbung


----------



## Euphemia (8. Dezember 2010)

Sat 1 (alle 10 Minuten)


----------



## Ellesmere (8. Dezember 2010)

Frühstücksfernsehen


----------



## Resch (8. Dezember 2010)

RTL


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Dezember 2010)

Hirnlos


----------



## Freyen (8. Dezember 2010)

Zombies


----------



## Luminesce (9. Dezember 2010)

Pflanzen *g*


----------



## Two (9. Dezember 2010)

Schön


----------



## ego1899 (9. Dezember 2010)

Emma Stone :-)


----------



## Wolfmania (9. Dezember 2010)

Girlie


----------



## demarvin (9. Dezember 2010)

Myley Cyrus ka wie die geschrieben wird


----------



## Euphemia (9. Dezember 2010)

Disney


----------



## demarvin (9. Dezember 2010)

Tarzan


----------



## Freyen (9. Dezember 2010)

Lendenschurz


----------



## Wolfmania (9. Dezember 2010)

Mittelalter


----------



## Ellesmere (9. Dezember 2010)

Hexenverbrennung


----------



## Two (9. Dezember 2010)

Heiß


----------



## Resch (9. Dezember 2010)

Eis (reim)


----------



## ego1899 (9. Dezember 2010)

Scheiß (auch reim  )


----------



## Resch (9. Dezember 2010)

Mais (nochmal reim xD, nich dass das hier zum reimthread wird^^)


----------



## Wolfmania (9. Dezember 2010)

Fleiß


----------



## Ellesmere (9. Dezember 2010)

Beiß...ring


----------



## Wolfmania (9. Dezember 2010)

Weiß...nix


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Dezember 2010)

Idefix


----------



## Resch (10. Dezember 2010)

Asterix


----------



## demarvin (10. Dezember 2010)

Galbatorix  (Name mit Rix) ^^


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Dezember 2010)

Gallien


----------



## Wolfmania (10. Dezember 2010)

Belgier


----------



## ego1899 (10. Dezember 2010)

Marc Dutroux


----------



## Euphemia (11. Dezember 2010)

Lebenslanger Kerkerhaft


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Dezember 2010)

Ratten


----------



## Ellesmere (11. Dezember 2010)

Nasen (angefressene)


----------



## ego1899 (11. Dezember 2010)

die super-nasen
(also krueger und gottschalk fuer die kleinen  )


----------



## Euphemia (12. Dezember 2010)

Kaffeewerbung


----------



## Luminesce (12. Dezember 2010)

George Clooney


----------



## Wolfmania (13. Dezember 2010)

Oceans 11


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Dezember 2010)

Fahrstuhl


----------



## Euphemia (13. Dezember 2010)

Gewichtslimit


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Dezember 2010)

weight watchers


----------



## Wolfmania (13. Dezember 2010)

Schweinsbraten (bin von der Anti weight watchers Fraktion)


----------



## Resch (13. Dezember 2010)

Sonntag


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (13. Dezember 2010)

zeitig Schlafen gehen


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Dezember 2010)

Kinder


----------



## Resch (13. Dezember 2010)

Eltern


----------



## Wolfmania (13. Dezember 2010)

streng


----------



## ego1899 (13. Dezember 2010)

Domina


----------



## Ellesmere (14. Dezember 2010)

Frankfurt


----------



## Euphemia (14. Dezember 2010)

Fluss


----------



## Resch (14. Dezember 2010)

Nass


----------



## ego1899 (14. Dezember 2010)

feucht

ellesmere den sprung von domina auf frankfurt musste ir ma erklären  komm naemlich aus frankfurt


----------



## Ellesmere (14. Dezember 2010)

Charlotte Roche

@ego
Soweit ich weis gibt es dort doch gewisse Etablissements   und dort ist mit Sicherheit auch die ein oder andere Domina zu treffen


----------



## Wolfmania (14. Dezember 2010)

Tropen

@ego: hab nem Freund mal erzählt daß ich ein paar Tage nach FRA fahre und der meinte: oh da gibts doch so n großes Bordell... kannte ich zwar nicht aber was ist das los mit dem Image von FRA ?
ach ja und ich liebe Ellesmere's Assoziationen....


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (14. Dezember 2010)

Regen


----------



## ego1899 (14. Dezember 2010)

regenbogen 

Ja hier gibts gewisse einrichtungen dieser art, aber die gibts doch überall... 

dachte immer wir sind wegen unserer hohen kriminalitätsrate oder unserer (fußball) fankultur so berüchtigt


----------



## Resch (14. Dezember 2010)

Kobold


----------



## Euphemia (14. Dezember 2010)

Irland


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (14. Dezember 2010)

Notre Dame


----------



## Wolfmania (14. Dezember 2010)

vive la France

@ego ich denk bei FRA immer zuerst an die Applewoi-Bahn die is lustig


----------



## Ellesmere (14. Dezember 2010)

Toulouse-Lautrec


----------



## Freyen (14. Dezember 2010)

Salvador Dalí


----------



## Luminesce (14. Dezember 2010)

Fantasie


----------



## Resch (15. Dezember 2010)

Fantasie Land (South Park^^)


----------



## Ellesmere (15. Dezember 2010)

Brühl


----------



## Euphemia (15. Dezember 2010)

Daniel


----------



## ego1899 (15. Dezember 2010)

danielA


----------



## Ellesmere (15. Dezember 2010)

Schlagermusik (fragt jetzt aber nicht, wie ich da drauf gekommen bin )


----------



## Luminesce (15. Dezember 2010)

Ohrenstöpsel


----------



## Freyen (15. Dezember 2010)

Stora Enso


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (15. Dezember 2010)

Bahnhof (denn das versteh ich gerade)


----------



## ego1899 (15. Dezember 2010)

Stuttgart 21 
(dafuer!   )


----------



## Wolfmania (15. Dezember 2010)

2010 - das Jahr der Demos


----------



## Luminesce (15. Dezember 2010)

2012 das Jahr des Weltunterganges


----------



## ego1899 (15. Dezember 2010)

4711   (das jahr der schlechten gerüche vielleicht? siehe echt kölnisch wasser? xD )


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (15. Dezember 2010)

BOSS


----------



## Wolfmania (15. Dezember 2010)

Calvin Klein


----------



## Freyen (15. Dezember 2010)

Boutique


----------



## Resch (15. Dezember 2010)

Resident Evil 

(Damals beim 3ten Teil musste man eine Aufgabe in einer Boutique lösen, das hatt sich iwie eingebrannt^^)


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Dezember 2010)

Frauen


----------



## Wolfmania (16. Dezember 2010)

Labertaschen ^^


----------



## Euphemia (16. Dezember 2010)

Zungenkrampf


----------



## Resch (16. Dezember 2010)

Zungenkuss


----------



## Ellesmere (16. Dezember 2010)

Peinlich


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (16. Dezember 2010)

RTL Gruppe


----------



## ego1899 (16. Dezember 2010)

Dummen-TV

(Zungenkuss -->  Peinlich?   xD ? )


----------



## Resch (16. Dezember 2010)

We are Famaly

(Das mit dem Zungenkuss hab ich mcih auch gefragt^^)


----------



## ego1899 (16. Dezember 2010)

Schlechte Englisch-Kenntnisse   (sooorry ^ ^ )

(da fällt mir ein: "I shame me so for my english" xD , oder "My english is not the yellow from the egg")

vielleicht hat sie ja auf zungenkrampf geantwortet und hat über ne halbe stunde gebraucht um sich was einfallen zu lassen   dabei is das hier doch assoziation, also der erste gedanke der einem enfällt im prinzip  )


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Dezember 2010)

Lothar Matthäus


----------



## Resch (17. Dezember 2010)

Frauengeschichten


----------



## Ellesmere (17. Dezember 2010)

Unglück

Löl- und eure Assoziationen sind ja noch viel besser als meine^^ Zungenkrampf...pfft xD. Sowas gibt´s?^^
Peinlich ist mir als 1. in den Sinn gekommen, da ich mich an meinen allerersten Zungenkuß erinnert gefühlt hab xD. Und der war im Rahmen eines "Wahrheit oder Pflichtspiel"´s.


----------



## ego1899 (17. Dezember 2010)

glueck 

es redet keiner von gut oder schlecht. eher von lustig und wunderlich, wie deine geschichten dazu  )


----------



## Ellesmere (17. Dezember 2010)

Zufriedenheit

Ich meinte mein "besser " auch nicht als Wertung, sondern nur als viel verwunderlicher xD


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Dezember 2010)

Urlaub

--und ich liebe Ellsmere's Gedankenspiele, aber das sagte ich bereits...


----------



## Resch (17. Dezember 2010)

Strand und kaltes Bier :-P


----------



## Ellesmere (17. Dezember 2010)

Beachparty


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Dezember 2010)

Sommer *sehn*


----------



## Ellesmere (17. Dezember 2010)

schwimmen 

eine sig ist weg @ wolf Ooo...


----------



## Freyen (17. Dezember 2010)

Scharfkantige Muscheln im Rhein 

(und vorbei war die Ferienfreude  )


----------



## Ellesmere (17. Dezember 2010)

Wattenmeer


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Dezember 2010)

Norden (<3)


----------



## Ellesmere (18. Dezember 2010)

Aurich


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Dezember 2010)

Wat?


----------



## Freyen (18. Dezember 2010)

großes Fragezeichen über dem Kopf


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Dezember 2010)

Quest


----------



## ego1899 (19. Dezember 2010)

geben und nehmen
(bzw abgeben und annehmen  )


----------



## Ellesmere (19. Dezember 2010)

Jojo- Effekt


----------



## ego1899 (19. Dezember 2010)

Diät


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Dezember 2010)

Sport


----------



## ego1899 (19. Dezember 2010)

Eintracht Frankfurt!!!

(Herbstmeister Besieger! Dortmund weggeputzt! BAM!  )


----------



## Ellesmere (19. Dezember 2010)

Langweilig


----------



## Kuya (19. Dezember 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Langweilig



"chillen"  (wie mich dieses Argument immer aufregt, wenn Leute es als Ausrede für Gammeln und Nixtun benutzen).


----------



## Ellesmere (19. Dezember 2010)

Techno- Party


----------



## ego1899 (19. Dezember 2010)

kopfschmerzen

@ kuya:
bock heute zu "chillen"? xD
da ich dich telefonisch nich erreiche eben auf diesem wege. meine neue nr kannst du deinen pm's entnehmen, welche du wohl nur 1x im schaltjahr einzusehen pflegst...


----------



## Euphemia (19. Dezember 2010)

Migräne


----------



## ego1899 (19. Dezember 2010)

Ausrede

(nich jetzt Schatz  Ob dieser Satz wohl jemals von eimem Kerl ausgesprochen werden wird xD )


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Dezember 2010)

Politik


----------



## bilibishere (20. Dezember 2010)

lügen


----------



## Ellesmere (20. Dezember 2010)

rot werden


----------



## ego1899 (20. Dezember 2010)

Tobsuchtsanfall


----------



## Wolfmania (20. Dezember 2010)

Louis de Funes


----------



## Ellesmere (20. Dezember 2010)

Kohlköpfe


----------



## ego1899 (20. Dezember 2010)

Kindskoepfe


----------



## Euphemia (20. Dezember 2010)

Männer


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (20. Dezember 2010)

Bier


----------



## Ellesmere (20. Dezember 2010)

Spielen


----------



## ego1899 (20. Dezember 2010)

Bier  -->  Spielen
xD xD xD

Frauenfußball


----------



## Euphemia (21. Dezember 2010)

Mannsweib


----------



## ego1899 (21. Dezember 2010)

Bartschneidemaschine


----------



## Wolfmania (22. Dezember 2010)

nass rasieren


----------



## ego1899 (22. Dezember 2010)

loli... im falschem thread gepostet und keinen wunderts  
Naja hat ja sogar halbwegs gepasst...

trocken rasieren


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (22. Dezember 2010)

Rasurbefreiung


----------



## Euphemia (22. Dezember 2010)

Hippies


----------



## Emrath (22. Dezember 2010)

LSD 

O.o


----------



## Ellesmere (22. Dezember 2010)

Papier


----------



## Wolfmania (22. Dezember 2010)

OCB


----------



## Ellesmere (22. Dezember 2010)

Tabak


----------



## Euphemia (23. Dezember 2010)

schlechte Zähne


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Dezember 2010)

Zahnarzt


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Dezember 2010)

Drogen


----------



## ego1899 (24. Dezember 2010)

Jugendsuenden


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Dezember 2010)

Rausch


----------



## ego1899 (24. Dezember 2010)

Kater


----------



## Style37 (25. Dezember 2010)

Gestreift


----------



## Deck5 (26. Dezember 2010)

Tiger


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Dezember 2010)

Löwe


----------



## ego1899 (26. Dezember 2010)

Lion

(der schokoriegel)


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (26. Dezember 2010)

Zucker


----------



## ego1899 (27. Dezember 2010)

Diabetis


----------



## Wolfmania (27. Dezember 2010)

Spritze


----------



## ego1899 (27. Dezember 2010)

Heroin


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Dezember 2010)

Drogen


----------



## Freyen (27. Dezember 2010)

Razzia


----------



## Wolfmania (27. Dezember 2010)

Mafia


----------



## ego1899 (27. Dezember 2010)

Pferdehead


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Dezember 2010)

Headshot ;O


----------



## ego1899 (27. Dezember 2010)

ach lol das passiert wenn man automatisch schon englisch denkt gar nich gechecked, aehm gepeilt...

sollte echt pferdekopf werden 

Counter-Strike!!!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Dezember 2010)

alles klar...

Kiddies


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Dezember 2010)

Abschaum


----------



## ego1899 (27. Dezember 2010)

badeschaum

(haette normalerweise bestimmt negativ assoziert wie bei 90% meiner antworten, aber versuch mir das abzugewoehnen  )


----------



## Luminesce (27. Dezember 2010)

schrumpelige Haut


----------



## ego1899 (28. Dezember 2010)

Leatherface


----------



## Wolfmania (28. Dezember 2010)

McKnife


----------



## Freyen (28. Dezember 2010)

Mackie Messer


----------



## Ellesmere (28. Dezember 2010)

wo ich eigentl. wieder bei Mafia wäre ....aber ich nehm

CSI: New York


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Dezember 2010)

Horashio (ka ob der so geschrieben wird und bei CSI NY spielt, aber ist mir spontan eingefallen...  )


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Dezember 2010)

Yakuza


----------



## Wolfmania (28. Dezember 2010)

mit Stäbchen essen


----------



## Ellesmere (28. Dezember 2010)

Haarschmuck


----------



## ego1899 (28. Dezember 2010)

Extensions


----------



## Freyen (28. Dezember 2010)

frisierende Labertasche


----------



## Wolfmania (29. Dezember 2010)

Frau *duck*


----------



## Ellesmere (29. Dezember 2010)

Daisy


----------



## Wolfmania (29. Dezember 2010)

shoppen gehen


----------



## Ellesmere (29. Dezember 2010)

saufen - iwie bin ich von shoppen auf Schoppen gekommen


----------



## Kuya (29. Dezember 2010)

Aspirin!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (29. Dezember 2010)

ha ha ellesmere in hochform heute weiter so 

migraene

(schatz, nicht heute...  )


----------



## Wolfmania (30. Dezember 2010)

Viagra - was die können können wir auch (Schatz er kommt nicht hoch)


----------



## Kuya (30. Dezember 2010)

Viagel! 

Viagel for Woman 25ml Pack



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2010)

Impotenz... wtf !?


----------



## Kuya (30. Dezember 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Impotenz... wtf !?



Ohje, der Thread geht nun vollends unter die Gürtellinie, aber mein Vorposter lässt mir keine andere Wahl! 

Penispumpe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2010)

Vergrößerungen... anderes Thema bitte :>


----------



## ego1899 (30. Dezember 2010)

Brueste 

is eimfach ein teufelskreis


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2010)

Frauen... stimmt


----------



## Wolfmania (30. Dezember 2010)

ein ewiges Rätsel...


----------



## Freyen (30. Dezember 2010)

Gordischer Knoten


----------



## ego1899 (31. Dezember 2010)

Klettverschluss


----------



## Ellesmere (31. Dezember 2010)

KLetterwald


----------



## Freyen (1. Januar 2011)

Hochseilgarten


----------



## ego1899 (2. Januar 2011)

Fragezeichen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Januar 2011)

Frauen (sind sie für mich manchmal v.v)


----------



## ego1899 (2. Januar 2011)

Überlegen 

(also nicht nachdenken, sondern... naja ihr wisst schon...)


----------



## Euphemia (2. Januar 2011)

Tierwelt


----------



## ego1899 (2. Januar 2011)

Nahrungskette


----------



## Wolfmania (3. Januar 2011)

Ernährungsbaum


----------



## Ellesmere (3. Januar 2011)

Mana


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (3. Januar 2011)

SNES


----------



## ego1899 (3. Januar 2011)

NES


----------



## Dropz (4. Januar 2011)

Bahnhof


----------



## ego1899 (4. Januar 2011)

Junkie


----------



## Ellesmere (4. Januar 2011)

Spritze


----------



## Wolfmania (4. Januar 2011)

Onkel Doktor


----------



## Ellesmere (4. Januar 2011)

Doktorspiele


----------



## Wolfmania (4. Januar 2011)

Dr. Sommer


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (4. Januar 2011)

Klassenfahrt


----------



## Ellesmere (4. Januar 2011)

Augenarzt (da musste ich damals hin- nachdem ich eine volle Ladung Deodorant ins Auge bekam>> Hornhautverätzung  )


----------



## Freyen (4. Januar 2011)

Netzhautablösungen festlasern lassen (das Gefühl dabei ist so widerlich *brrrrr*)


----------



## Wolfmania (4. Januar 2011)

Science Fiction


----------



## Ellesmere (4. Januar 2011)

Perry Rhodan


----------



## ego1899 (4. Januar 2011)

steinalt


----------



## Freyen (4. Januar 2011)

Methusalem


----------



## Ellesmere (4. Januar 2011)

Bart


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Januar 2011)

Lisa


----------



## Freyen (4. Januar 2011)

Ich lege 100g in den Pott, dass du jetz hören wolltst:

The Simpsons!!!

Aber ich sag: Da Vincio! 

(sory, bin gerade auf ner B-Party und der ALk fließt in Ströhmen und wir haben nen heiden Spaß an Forenspielen! Cheeri9oh!!!)


----------



## Wolfmania (5. Januar 2011)

da Vinci Code (ih Alkohol...)


----------



## Ellesmere (5. Januar 2011)

Sakrileg


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Januar 2011)

Freyen schrieb:


> Ich lege 100g in den Pott, dass du jetz hören wolltst:
> 
> The Simpsons!!!



Ist mir doch egal, mit was du es assoziierst. Das davor war halt Bart, da musste ich an Lisa denken...





Pontifex


----------



## Wolfmania (5. Januar 2011)

Wir sind Papst


----------



## Ellesmere (5. Januar 2011)

Bild


----------



## Wolfmania (5. Januar 2011)

Loriot (Bild hängt schief...)


----------



## Ellesmere (5. Januar 2011)

Nudel


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (5. Januar 2011)

Spaghetti


----------



## Wolfmania (5. Januar 2011)

Garfield


----------



## Kuya (5. Januar 2011)

Fettleibigkeit


----------



## Ellesmere (5. Januar 2011)

Mexikaner


----------



## Kuya (5. Januar 2011)

Burrito


----------



## Wolfmania (5. Januar 2011)

Desperados


----------



## Luminesce (6. Januar 2011)

Antonio Banderas (gibt auch einen Film namens Desperados)


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (6. Januar 2011)

Kleinwüchsigkeit

[edit: Zwerge war dann doch politisch zu inkorrekt...]


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Januar 2011)

Hobbit


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Januar 2011)

Unreal Tournament


----------



## Kuya (6. Januar 2011)

Unbesiegbar!


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Januar 2011)

Chuck Norris


----------



## Ellesmere (6. Januar 2011)

Schlechte Witze


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Januar 2011)

fast alle sog. Comedians im dt. Fernsehen


----------



## Ellesmere (6. Januar 2011)

Sack


----------



## ego1899 (6. Januar 2011)

Gesicht


----------



## Freyen (6. Januar 2011)

Brille


----------



## Luminesce (7. Januar 2011)

nerd


----------



## Wolfmania (7. Januar 2011)

Noob


----------



## Ellesmere (7. Januar 2011)

Kaugummi


----------



## ego1899 (7. Januar 2011)

Nikotinpflaster


----------



## Wolfmania (7. Januar 2011)

Teer

hehe Ellesmere mal wieder: Noob -> Kaugummi ??


----------



## ego1899 (7. Januar 2011)

Federn

(ja hab mich auch erst gewundert, aber so langsam gewöhn ich mich an ihre seltsamen gedankengänge... schade das wir uns nich persönlich kennen  )


----------



## Ellesmere (7. Januar 2011)

Bett

Und zur Erklärung: Mir kam tatsächlich Kaugummi als erstes in den Sinn. Noob hat einen ähnlichen Lautklang wie Hubbabubba, zumindest empfinde ich so  
Und mit dem kennenlernen ...schauen wir mal  ^^


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (7. Januar 2011)

Schlafen *gähn*


----------



## ego1899 (7. Januar 2011)

hm ellesmere ich weiß nicht ob ich emotional und mental auf sowas gefasst bin  
ach ja und wenn meine gedankengänge zu verquer sind schreib ich sie immer mit dazu... 


Ausschlafen
(Hab ich nämlich heute getan, weil ich VERschlafen hab ^^ )


----------



## Kuya (7. Januar 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Noob hat einen ähnlichen Lautklang wie Hubbabubba, zumindest empfinde ich so



Und das Wort des Tages heißt dann: *Noobabooba* 



ego1899 schrieb:


> Ausschlafen
> (Hab ich nämlich heute getan, weil ich VERschlafen hab ^^ )



*Narkolepsie*

_Dito... und guten Morgen Eg0 .... *gääähn*_


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Januar 2011)

Nekrophil


----------



## ego1899 (7. Januar 2011)

Pedophil


----------



## Kuya (7. Januar 2011)

Philologie


----------



## Ellesmere (7. Januar 2011)

studieren


----------



## ego1899 (7. Januar 2011)

leeeernen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Januar 2011)

Unwichtig


----------



## ego1899 (7. Januar 2011)

Unreif


----------



## Kuya (7. Januar 2011)

Gesellschaft!


----------



## ego1899 (7. Januar 2011)

in ca 15 bis 20 min bei kuya sein xD


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Januar 2011)

2 Posts über mir


----------



## Kuya (8. Januar 2011)

Göttlichkeit!


----------



## Ellesmere (8. Januar 2011)

Selbstüberschätzung


----------



## ego1899 (8. Januar 2011)

Großes Ego


----------



## Bo0wW (9. Januar 2011)

Kleines Ego O_O


----------



## Euphemia (9. Januar 2011)

Die Queen


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Januar 2011)

Drogen


----------



## Ellesmere (9. Januar 2011)

Zoll


----------



## ego1899 (9. Januar 2011)

Zentimeter

(Warum können Frauen so schlecht schätzen?
Weil sie von den Männern immer gesagt bekommen "das" seien 30cm..  )


----------



## Luminesce (9. Januar 2011)

Massstab


ego1899 schrieb:


> (Warum können Frauen so schlecht schätzen?
> Weil sie von den Männern immer gesagt bekommen "das" seien 30cm..  )



ganz geil xD..


----------



## ego1899 (9. Januar 2011)

hehe ja ne 

Maßlosigkeit


----------



## Kuya (10. Januar 2011)

Tugend!


----------



## Wolfmania (10. Januar 2011)

Laster


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Januar 2011)

Autobahn


----------



## Luminesce (10. Januar 2011)

Feinstaub

(Hab am Samstag Tabu gespielt *g*)


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Januar 2011)

Norderney (und bevor ihr fragt...Ich hab mal einen Bericht gelesen, in dem aufgezeigt wurde, das Norderney mit die höchste Feinstaubbelastung Deutschland weit hat, obwohl dort kaum Autos fahren. Liegt halt an dem Seewind und den darin enthaltenen Salzkristallen)
puhhh...ganz schön langer Text für den Assoziationsketten-Thread!


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2011)

is mir lieber wenn ich weiß wie jemand auf seine assoziationen kommt als nur dieses plumpe posten von wörtern...

Plattdeutsch


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Januar 2011)

Norddeutsch


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2011)

Hessisch


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Januar 2011)

Apfelwein


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Januar 2011)

Obst


----------



## Kuya (10. Januar 2011)

Bowle! 
(Wenn ich "Obst oder Früchte" höre, muss ich immer zuerst daran denken.).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2011)

Obstler

Edit: Aaaarg du Arschi 

ok dann
Bowling


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Januar 2011)

Kugeln


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Januar 2011)

Glatze


----------



## Taroliln (10. Januar 2011)

Rechts


----------



## Wolfmania (10. Januar 2011)

mein rechter rechter Platz ist frei....


----------



## Taroliln (10. Januar 2011)

Wünsche


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Januar 2011)

Enttäuschung


----------



## Taroliln (10. Januar 2011)

Tür zu, Fenster auf


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Januar 2011)

Selbstmord?!


----------



## Taroliln (10. Januar 2011)

Fegefeuer


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2011)

Wolle Petri

Hölle Hölle Hölle Hölle


----------



## Taroliln (10. Januar 2011)

Freundschaftsbänder


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Januar 2011)

Zeltlager


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Januar 2011)

Schweden


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Januar 2011)

Prinz Porno (naja wegen dem Carl Gustav)


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2011)

Prince

U sexy motherf****r


----------



## Wolfmania (11. Januar 2011)

kastriert....(wegen der hohen Stimme von Prince)


----------



## Ellesmere (11. Januar 2011)

Eunuchen


----------



## Taroliln (11. Januar 2011)

Harem


----------



## Wolfmania (11. Januar 2011)

Traum


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (11. Januar 2011)

Gedanken


----------



## Ellesmere (11. Januar 2011)

Hoffmann von Fallersleben


----------



## ego1899 (11. Januar 2011)

Nationalhymne

(hehe hast gedacht den kennt keiner hm?)


----------



## Ellesmere (11. Januar 2011)

Sarah Conner 

Nie im Leben @ ego


----------



## Wolfmania (11. Januar 2011)

blondes Gift


----------



## ego1899 (11. Januar 2011)

Zyankalie


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (11. Januar 2011)

Blau


----------



## Kuya (11. Januar 2011)

...oh ja, kanns Heute kaum erwarten Blau zu werden. 

äh... btw... Schwarz (solange es nix dunkleres gibt).


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Januar 2011)

Nacht


----------



## Luminesce (11. Januar 2011)

Vollmond


----------



## Ellesmere (11. Januar 2011)

Liebes Schwüre


----------



## Kuya (11. Januar 2011)

Alkoholmissbrauch!


----------



## Wolfmania (12. Januar 2011)

Bloody Mary


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Januar 2011)

Angriff der Killertomaten


----------



## Ellesmere (12. Januar 2011)

B-Movie


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (12. Januar 2011)

Armee der Finsternis


----------



## Euphemia (12. Januar 2011)

Vampire


----------



## Wolfmania (12. Januar 2011)

Kreuz


----------



## Ellesmere (12. Januar 2011)

Kümmel


----------



## Kuya (12. Januar 2011)

Brötchen


----------



## Ellesmere (12. Januar 2011)

Backen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Januar 2011)

Po ^^


----------



## ego1899 (12. Januar 2011)

italien


----------



## ego1899 (12. Januar 2011)

italien


----------



## Ellesmere (12. Januar 2011)

Zitronen


----------



## Wolfmania (12. Januar 2011)

gequetscht


----------



## Ellesmere (12. Januar 2011)

blau


----------



## Wolfmania (12. Januar 2011)

ich an Karneval...


----------



## Ellesmere (12. Januar 2011)

albern


----------



## Kuya (12. Januar 2011)

Politiker


----------



## ego1899 (13. Januar 2011)

Aal

(ok das muss ich erklären ^^
Politiker - Wahlen - Wale - Aale  - ... )

Aal ! (Fragt lieber nich xD)

Rettet die Aale!


----------



## ego1899 (13. Januar 2011)

Aal

(ok das muss ich erklären ^^
Politiker - Wahlen - Wale - Aale  - ... )

Aal ! (Fragt lieber nich xD)

Rettet die Aale!


----------



## ego1899 (13. Januar 2011)

Aal

(ok das muss ich erklären ^^
Politiker - Wahlen - Wale - Aale  - ... )

Aal ! (Fragt lieber nich xD)

Rettet die Aale!


----------



## Luminesce (13. Januar 2011)

Muräne


----------



## Wolfmania (13. Januar 2011)

komische Tiere


----------



## Kuya (13. Januar 2011)

Nasenaffe
(Haha Ego, das wäre "dein" Post gewesen, ich weiß doch wie "lustig" du die Viecher findest)!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (13. Januar 2011)

haha gemau xD exakt dieses bild hab ich auch aufm rechmer irgendwo 

noch 10 posts und wir haben die 100.000 antworten bei den forenspielen voll... da sieht man mal wieviel müll wir hier produzieren ^^

ich liebe sie. fast so sehr wie nasenaffen:

koboldmaki




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man könnte meinen ich habe ein faible für monströse extremitäten


----------



## ego1899 (13. Januar 2011)

lol sry schon wieder ich raffs nich


----------



## Wolfmania (13. Januar 2011)

und Ego hat auch ein Faible für Doppelposts....

ich nehme an es geht mit Koboldmaki weiter:

Dobby (von Harry Potter)


----------



## ego1899 (13. Januar 2011)

Gollum


(nee mein neues faible sind mittlerweile tripleposts -.-)


----------



## ego1899 (13. Januar 2011)

ey man das gibts nich...

immer wenn ich antworte kommt das antwort feld nochma, dann mach ich nochma antworten...

bisher kam dann trotzdem nur ein post...

jetzt hat sich das aktualisiert, bin also immer noch im antwortfeld und hab NICHT nochmal auf antworten geklickt und ma nachgeguckt und siehe da... TROTZDEM 2 posts...

obwohl ich nur 1x auf antworten geklickt hab... das liegt gar nich an meiner dummheit...

ich check das ma -.-


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Januar 2011)

Ex - Freund


----------



## Kuya (13. Januar 2011)

Persönlichkeitsstörung!
(_Ex-Kumpel von mir hat sich in wenigen Wochen vom "saufenden Militärfreak/Berufssoldat" zur "Pseudoversnobten Versaceschwuchtel/Versicherungsfuzzi" verändert)._


----------



## ego1899 (13. Januar 2011)

haha ja der töbi  versaceschwuchtel find ich geil  würd ich viel lieber assozieren...

Essstörung

(hab nämlich eine... ich ess immer viel zu viel und dann is mir kotzübel  )


----------



## ego1899 (13. Januar 2011)

oh man -.-
ich muss das irgendwie in den griff kriegen...


----------



## Kuya (13. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Essstörung


*
Fresssucht!*



ego1899 schrieb:


> oh man -.-
> ich muss das irgendwie in den griff kriegen...



no chance, never! -Du bist auf ewig verdammt alles doppelt und dreifach zu Posten, du bist jetzt ein Foren-Neurotiker


----------



## ego1899 (13. Januar 2011)

Maßlosigkeit...

Ich bin ja erschrocken als ich gesehen hab wieviele Beiträge ich hab. War das vielleicht schon immer so und keiner hat's gemerkt...?


----------



## ego1899 (13. Januar 2011)

OOOOMGGGGG

ey was soll ich machen? Zam anschreiben? Was soll der machen? 

ich klicke einmal und 2 beiträge kommem! ohne lag oder sonstwas...

technischer support? wenn ich da poste lachen die sich entweder kaputt oder denken ich will sie verarschen ^^

is seit gestern nacht so...


----------



## Kuya (13. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Maßlosigkeit...
> 
> Ich bin ja erschrocken als ich gesehen hab wieviele Beiträge ich hab. War das vielleicht schon immer so und keiner hat's gemerkt...?



Nene, ich hab ja auch viele ohne Doppelposts, daran lags nicht!
Nene, ich hab ja auch viele ohne Doppelposts, daran lags nicht!



Allerdings ist Buffed auch seit Gestern sehr laggy, ich warte teilweise ne Minute, bis mein Post raus ist.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Januar 2011)

Spaaaaam

Das tut ihr hier grade...


----------



## ego1899 (13. Januar 2011)

haha das passt sogar auf maßlosigkeit ^^

dann sag ich

Penis-Verlängerungen
(wegen den berühmten spam mails)


ach und buffed is so laggy dachte das liegt an mir. merk ich aber nur beim scrollen... für nen post brauch ich trotz handy trotzdem nur n paar sekunden. dafür 5 min zum schreiben xD


----------



## Kuya (14. Januar 2011)

Brust-Vergrößerung


----------



## Ellesmere (14. Januar 2011)

Koma 

Lagt übrigens immer noch


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (14. Januar 2011)

Alkohol


----------



## Kuya (14. Januar 2011)

Frühstück!


----------



## Wolfmania (14. Januar 2011)

Latte Macchiato

@Ego: was is los wo sind nun die Doppelposts ??Wir ham uns so gran gewöhnt...


----------



## ego1899 (14. Januar 2011)

Morgenlatte
(sagt ihr doch so oder?)

@ Wolfi:

Ja hab meinem Doppelpost ma die Meinung gesagt seitdem kommt er nich mehr so oft. Eben war er wieder da vor 5 min...

Wenn das heute nich besser wird wende ich mich an den Support...


----------



## ego1899 (14. Januar 2011)

/\
 ¦
 ¦
haa haa!

( -.- )


----------



## Wolfmania (14. Januar 2011)

yeah das issa wieder EGO's Doppelpost....

spitz


----------



## ego1899 (14. Januar 2011)

Pudel

Ich sollte mir langsam ein "Sorry 4 Doppelpost" in die Signatur basteln


----------



## Wolfmania (14. Januar 2011)

Hundedecke

Ja aber dann auch bitte immer Doppelposts machen Ego...


----------



## ego1899 (14. Januar 2011)

Hundepfeife

(ja wenn ich mal keinen fehler hab mach ich halt noch nen zweiten xD
ham bald die 100.000 amtworten bei den forenspielen voll. ohne die doppelposts hätten wir bestimmt nen tag länger gebraucht...  )


----------



## Ellesmere (14. Januar 2011)

Domina


----------



## ego1899 (14. Januar 2011)

Sklaaaave


----------



## Olliruh (14. Januar 2011)

Titten


----------



## ego1899 (14. Januar 2011)

jajaja das gefällt dir olli ne? nie hier aber da isset gleich dabei... 

duuuu....


Chauvinist


----------



## ego1899 (14. Januar 2011)

-.-

sry


----------



## Ellesmere (14. Januar 2011)

Männer


----------



## ego1899 (14. Januar 2011)

Dreibeiner


----------



## Ellesmere (15. Januar 2011)

Kühe


----------



## ego1899 (15. Januar 2011)

Mühe


----------



## Kuya (15. Januar 2011)

Energieverschwendung!


----------



## Ellesmere (15. Januar 2011)

Plastiktüten


----------



## Bo0wW (15. Januar 2011)

Einkaufen


----------



## ego1899 (16. Januar 2011)

Schlange stehen...


----------



## Luminesce (17. Januar 2011)

Sale


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Januar 2011)

Mumpf (frei nach Günter Grünwald)


----------



## Ellesmere (17. Januar 2011)

Schlumpf


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Januar 2011)

SouthPark


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Januar 2011)

Family Guy


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (17. Januar 2011)

Kenny


----------



## ego1899 (17. Januar 2011)

Bier

(Kilkenny)


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Januar 2011)

Durscht


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Januar 2011)

Wurscht


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. Januar 2011)

fett


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (17. Januar 2011)

Friteuse


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Januar 2011)

Friseuse


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (17. Januar 2011)

Manta


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Januar 2011)

in den Stiefel pinkeln


----------



## Ellesmere (17. Januar 2011)

Cowboy


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (17. Januar 2011)

Lasso


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Januar 2011)

Cowgirl


----------



## ego1899 (17. Januar 2011)

Village People


----------



## Ellesmere (18. Januar 2011)

CVJM


----------



## Wolfmania (18. Januar 2011)

Kreuzzug


----------



## Taroliln (18. Januar 2011)

King Arthur


----------



## ego1899 (18. Januar 2011)

Heinrich XIII.


----------



## Wolfmania (19. Januar 2011)

Neuschwanstein


----------



## Ellesmere (19. Januar 2011)

Selbstmord


----------



## Wolfmania (19. Januar 2011)

Harakiri


----------



## Topperharly (19. Januar 2011)

Fritz Lang


----------



## ego1899 (19. Januar 2011)

versteh die assoziation irgendewie nich aber ok... ^^


Metropolis


----------



## Wolfmania (19. Januar 2011)

schwarz - weiss


----------



## ego1899 (19. Januar 2011)

grün und blau, schmückt die sau


----------



## Wolfmania (19. Januar 2011)

schlechte Reime


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. Januar 2011)

gangster rap


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Januar 2011)

10 cent

(war schneller ego )


----------



## Wolfmania (19. Januar 2011)

haste mal n Euro ?


----------



## ego1899 (19. Januar 2011)

Zecke



(Sh1kari WTF?!  )


----------



## Wolfmania (20. Januar 2011)

Fußballspieler (da war doch einer der Zecke hieß oder - von Hertha glaub ich ?)


----------



## Topperharly (20. Januar 2011)

Manipulationsverdacht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Januar 2011)

Wettskandal


----------



## ego1899 (20. Januar 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Fußballspieler (da war doch einer der Zecke hieß oder - von Hertha glaub ich ?)



haha ja zecke neuendorf glaub ich ^^


Cheatsrichter


----------



## Wolfmania (21. Januar 2011)

rote Karte


----------



## ego1899 (23. Januar 2011)

Zidane


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Januar 2011)

Nüsse (  )


----------



## ego1899 (23. Januar 2011)

hä? verststeh ich nich...

Zweideutigkeiten


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Januar 2011)

sex


----------



## Wolfmania (24. Januar 2011)

shönste Nebensache der Welt


----------



## Resch (24. Januar 2011)

heiß


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (24. Januar 2011)

Feuer


----------



## ego1899 (24. Januar 2011)

Feuerzeugdiebe


----------



## Wolfmania (24. Januar 2011)

Feuerzangenbowle


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (24. Januar 2011)

Heinz Rühmann


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Januar 2011)

Ketchup


----------



## ego1899 (24. Januar 2011)

all'arrabiata

mmmmmhhhh


----------



## Wolfmania (26. Januar 2011)

Trappatoni (ich habe fertig!)


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (26. Januar 2011)

STRUNZ


----------



## Resch (26. Januar 2011)

Fußball


----------



## Ellesmere (26. Januar 2011)

rund


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Januar 2011)

prall


----------



## Wolfmania (26. Januar 2011)

Wonderbra


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Januar 2011)

BH


----------



## Resch (26. Januar 2011)

Brüste


----------



## Ellesmere (26. Januar 2011)

Hühnchen


----------



## ego1899 (26. Januar 2011)

süß-sauer

(oh wie ich ellesmeres assoziationen vermisst hab <3 wo warst du nuuur?  )


----------



## Wolfmania (26. Januar 2011)

Wok


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Januar 2011)

Nudeln


----------



## Wolfmania (27. Januar 2011)

Garfield


----------



## ego1899 (27. Januar 2011)

Workaholic


----------



## Ellesmere (27. Januar 2011)

Charlie Sheen (liegt glaub ich an der Endung ...alcoholic^^)

@Ego
Ich war krank *schnief*und da hat ich keine Lust auf den PC =/


----------



## Wolfmania (27. Januar 2011)

Frau im Schrank


----------



## Resch (27. Januar 2011)

Neue Erfindung


----------



## Ellesmere (27. Januar 2011)

Dschungel Camp


----------



## Resch (27. Januar 2011)

Dummen TV


----------



## Wolfmania (27. Januar 2011)

Hofnarr


----------



## Resch (27. Januar 2011)

Bimmel Mütze


----------



## Wolfmania (28. Januar 2011)

Gartenzwerg


----------



## Ellesmere (28. Januar 2011)

nackter Hintern


----------



## Wolfmania (28. Januar 2011)

der bewegte Mann


----------



## Ellesmere (28. Januar 2011)

Till Schweiger


----------



## TheEwanie (28. Januar 2011)

Zweiohrküken.


----------



## Ellesmere (28. Januar 2011)

Schneider


----------



## Wolfmania (28. Januar 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Schneider



?

tapfer


----------



## Ellesmere (28. Januar 2011)

Lebkuchenmann

Schneider = die schneidern doch da Zweiohrküken


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Januar 2011)

Shrek


----------



## Wolfmania (28. Januar 2011)

der gestiefelte Kater **miauuuuuu**


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Januar 2011)

Esel


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Januar 2011)

Katakomben


----------



## Wolfmania (28. Januar 2011)

Gewölbe


----------



## Ellesmere (31. Januar 2011)

Mundhöhle


----------



## Wolfmania (31. Januar 2011)

Zahnarzt (ih bah)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Januar 2011)

Bohrer (  )


----------



## ego1899 (31. Januar 2011)

BP

(Also British Petrol)


----------



## Dropz (31. Januar 2011)

Verschwörung


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Januar 2011)

Illuminaten


----------



## ego1899 (31. Januar 2011)

Freimaurer


----------



## Wolfmania (1. Februar 2011)

Maurer :-)


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Februar 2011)

Mittlerer Osten (wegen der Klagemauer)


----------



## ego1899 (1. Februar 2011)

DDR

(wegen Osten nich wegen Mauer


----------



## Ellesmere (1. Februar 2011)

NVA


----------



## ego1899 (1. Februar 2011)

JVA


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Februar 2011)

Kabel Eins


----------



## Wolfmania (2. Februar 2011)

Privatsender


----------



## Ellesmere (2. Februar 2011)

Assi TV


----------



## Wolfmania (2. Februar 2011)

klingt nach RTL Dschungelcamp


----------



## Ellesmere (2. Februar 2011)

Drama


----------



## Wolfmania (2. Februar 2011)

Shakespeare


----------



## Stevesteel (2. Februar 2011)

-_- Mist, zu spät

England


----------



## Ellesmere (2. Februar 2011)

Zähne ( jaja, die Engländer/innen ...habt ihr euch mal die Zähne von denen angeschaut ?^^)


----------



## ego1899 (2. Februar 2011)

Leibniz

(nur echt mit 52 zähnen   )


----------



## Wolfmania (2. Februar 2011)

Krümelmonster @Ellesmere: naja die essen immer schwarze Toasts...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Februar 2011)

Kekse NOMNOM


----------



## Ellesmere (2. Februar 2011)

Trost


----------



## ego1899 (2. Februar 2011)

Toast


----------



## Wolfmania (2. Februar 2011)

einen Toast aussprechen


----------



## ego1899 (2. Februar 2011)

einen Toast ausbrechen xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Februar 2011)

saufen ^^


----------



## Jonnyw (2. Februar 2011)

feiern


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Februar 2011)

Musik


----------



## ego1899 (2. Februar 2011)

nerviger Jugendslang


"Und was hast du gemacht am Wochenende?"
"Ich war feiern"
"Was haste denn gefeiert?"
"Hää?"

Boah wie ich das hasse...

Edit: Maaan Sh1kari 

Konzert


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Februar 2011)

Sorry Ego  

Verstehe aber was du meinst, ich kann sowat auch nicht hören, genau so wie swaggen ... 

Aber BTT:

*Theater*


----------



## ego1899 (3. Februar 2011)

Faust


----------



## Wolfmania (3. Februar 2011)

intellektuell @ego: vor drei Tagen abends in der Bahn - ein Mädl zur anderen: "Ey tu mich mal die Cola" aaarrgggghhh


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Februar 2011)

Die Ärzte - du willst mich küssen

"Du willst mich küssen,
doch das geht mir zu schnell,
du solltest wissen,
ich bin intelektuell!"


----------



## Ellesmere (3. Februar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sorry Ego
> 
> Verstehe aber was du meinst, ich kann sowat auch nicht hören, genau so wie swaggen ...
> 
> ...




ähm...was das denn?  Kommt das von zwacken, sowie zwicken ? 
btt
*Deutsch Punk*


----------



## bilibishere (3. Februar 2011)

E-Gitarre


----------



## Ellesmere (3. Februar 2011)

Nerd


----------



## Wolfmania (3. Februar 2011)

Beavis & Butthead


----------



## Stevesteel (3. Februar 2011)

MTV


----------



## ego1899 (3. Februar 2011)

Pay TV

(haha endlich  )


----------



## Wolfmania (3. Februar 2011)

HD-TV


----------



## Soladra (5. Februar 2011)

RTLWerbung


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Februar 2011)

Hartz 4


----------



## ego1899 (6. Februar 2011)

Thilo Sarrazin


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Februar 2011)

Migrationshintergrund


----------



## ego1899 (6. Februar 2011)

Integrationsverweigerung


----------



## Gfiti (7. Februar 2011)

Grundgesetz


----------



## ego1899 (7. Februar 2011)

Religionsfreiheit


----------



## Luminesce (7. Februar 2011)

Pfannkuchen Mischung

ich zitiere:,,You ain't got no pancake mix!!!"


----------



## ego1899 (7. Februar 2011)

Versteh ich nich, aber jwtzt bekomm ich...

HUNGER


----------



## Ellesmere (8. Februar 2011)

Milchreis- Für den kleinen HUNGER zwischendurch...^^


----------



## Resch (8. Februar 2011)

Müller


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (8. Februar 2011)

TOOOOOOOR!


----------



## ego1899 (8. Februar 2011)

Hammer

(wegen Thor  )


----------



## Ellesmere (8. Februar 2011)

yippieh, yaya,yiepphie, yeay...ich glaub das ist die OBI Werbung?!


----------



## Luminesce (8. Februar 2011)

Latein!

Ubi Obi est? - Obi ibi est!
*g*


----------



## Ellesmere (8. Februar 2011)

Star Wars!


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2011)

chad vader

(wer es nich kennt googeln sooo genial ^^ )


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (9. Februar 2011)

Blasphemie...


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2011)

Wahrnehmungsfehler

(Blasphemie --> Religion-->)


----------



## Wolfmania (10. Februar 2011)

LSD


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Februar 2011)

Farben


----------



## Wolfmania (10. Februar 2011)

Kunstwerk


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2011)

Joseph Beuys’ Badewanne


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Februar 2011)

Selbstmord


----------



## Wolfmania (10. Februar 2011)

Kamikaze --- warum haben Kamikaze-Flieger eig. immer einen Helm auf...??


----------



## Kuya (10. Februar 2011)

*Seppuku! *


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2011)

Harakiri 

@ Wolfmania: Die müssen doch sicher ihren Zielort erreichen!


----------



## Wolfmania (11. Februar 2011)

Samurai @ego: ah so...


----------



## Ellesmere (11. Februar 2011)

B Movies


----------



## Wolfmania (14. Februar 2011)

low-budget Film


----------



## Miss Mojo (14. Februar 2011)

Brain dead!


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Februar 2011)

Tekken 3


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (14. Februar 2011)

Soul Calibur - fand ich damals als alter SEGA-Zocker einfach besser als Tekken, und ich stehe auch heute noch dazu!


----------



## Wolfmania (14. Februar 2011)

Killzone


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Februar 2011)

Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> Soul Calibur - fand ich damals als alter SEGA-Zocker einfach besser als Tekken, und ich stehe auch heute noch dazu!



Sind wir schon 2 ^^


killzone-> Krieg der Welten


----------



## ego1899 (14. Februar 2011)

Klassiker


----------



## Wolfmania (15. Februar 2011)

"schau mir in die Augen Kleines"


----------



## Resch (15. Februar 2011)

Humphrey Bogart


----------



## ego1899 (15. Februar 2011)

Schmierlappen


----------



## Wolfmania (15. Februar 2011)

zu viel Gel in den Haaren


----------



## Ellesmere (15. Februar 2011)

traurig


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Februar 2011)

Clown


----------



## ego1899 (16. Februar 2011)

Gregor Gysi


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (16. Februar 2011)

Unterschätzt


----------



## Wolfmania (16. Februar 2011)

untersetzt


----------



## Ellesmere (16. Februar 2011)

Dick


----------



## Wolfmania (16. Februar 2011)

& doof


----------



## Ellesmere (16. Februar 2011)

Stummfilme


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Februar 2011)

Klavier


----------



## Wolfmania (16. Februar 2011)

Loriot "ein Klavier ein Klavier!"


----------



## ego1899 (16. Februar 2011)

Palim Palim


----------



## Resch (16. Februar 2011)

Eine Flasche Pommes bitte.


----------



## Ellesmere (16. Februar 2011)

Didi Hallervorden


----------



## ego1899 (16. Februar 2011)

Karl Dall


----------



## Wolfmania (16. Februar 2011)

Knoff Hoff


----------



## Ellesmere (16. Februar 2011)

Experimente


----------



## ego1899 (17. Februar 2011)

Exkremente


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Februar 2011)

ekel


----------



## Ellesmere (17. Februar 2011)

Alfred


----------



## ego1899 (17. Februar 2011)

Biolek


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Februar 2011)

Bionade


----------



## Ayuda (17. Februar 2011)

Ökoscheiß


----------



## Ellesmere (17. Februar 2011)

Hanf


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Februar 2011)

Amsterdam


----------



## Ellesmere (17. Februar 2011)

Brücken


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Februar 2011)

Sprengstoff


----------



## Ayuda (17. Februar 2011)

Nobel


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Februar 2011)

WoW-Tilel "Der/Die Noble"


----------



## schneemaus (17. Februar 2011)

Ostern


----------



## Gauloises24 (17. Februar 2011)

Garten


----------



## schneemaus (17. Februar 2011)

Blumen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Februar 2011)

Rosen


----------



## schneemaus (17. Februar 2011)

Dornen


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Februar 2011)

bluten


----------



## Ellesmere (17. Februar 2011)

Menstruation


----------



## Ayuda (17. Februar 2011)

28Tage


----------



## Ellesmere (17. Februar 2011)

Zombies


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Februar 2011)

Michael Jackson


----------



## ego1899 (18. Februar 2011)

Kinder 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfmania (18. Februar 2011)

Schnuller


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Februar 2011)

Windel


----------



## Ellesmere (18. Februar 2011)

Willi


----------



## ego1899 (18. Februar 2011)

Grenzdebil

(Wegen "Willi wills wissen". den kennt ihr doch, oder?  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfmania (18. Februar 2011)

Silvio Berlusconi


----------



## Ellesmere (18. Februar 2011)

Party  

Du hast was gegen Willi?? @ Ego


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (18. Februar 2011)

Razzia


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Februar 2011)

Italien


----------



## ego1899 (18. Februar 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Party
> 
> Du hast was gegen Willi?? @ Ego




Du nicht? Wieso überrascht mich das nicht? 
Nee hab eigentlich nix gegen den. Find den voll lustig, aber nich auf die Art wie er wohl gerne hätte 


Schauspieler


----------



## Ellesmere (18. Februar 2011)

Hollywood


----------



## Wolfmania (18. Februar 2011)

Blockbuster


----------



## Ayuda (18. Februar 2011)

Streetsweeper


----------



## ego1899 (19. Februar 2011)

Shadowrun

(ich mein da gab's ne waffe die so hieß)


----------



## Dracun (19. Februar 2011)

RPG


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2011)

Eye of the Beholder


----------



## Gauloises24 (19. Februar 2011)

Auge des Sturms


----------



## ego1899 (20. Februar 2011)

Tornado


----------



## Ayuda (20. Februar 2011)

Großtrombe


----------



## Wolfmania (21. Februar 2011)

segeln


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Februar 2011)

Meer (ich liebe segeln <3  )


----------



## ego1899 (22. Februar 2011)

Hass

ich hasse das mehr  rein optisch super. aber dercstrand, der ganze sand. dann das salzwasser (ja süßwasser is mir auch bekannt schon ok ^^)
dann gibts da quallen und was weiß ich noch alles...
uhhh neee


----------



## Wolfmania (22. Februar 2011)

jaja ego badet immer nur im Main da kann man sich nicht verschwimmen is klar...

Todsünde


----------



## Ellesmere (22. Februar 2011)

Buch 

edit: Finde "Todsünde" ist ein klassischer Titel für einen Kriminalroman!


----------



## ego1899 (22. Februar 2011)

"Die Realität der Massenmedien"
(v. Niklas Luhmann)



Wolfmania schrieb:


> jaja ego badet immer nur im Main da kann man sich nicht verschwimmen is klar...
> 
> Todsünde




Nee der Main is mit Sicherheit der letzte Fluß in dem ich schwimmen würde


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (22. Februar 2011)

Weapons of Massdistraction


----------



## Wolfmania (22. Februar 2011)

die Bombe


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2011)

Uran


----------



## jeef (22. Februar 2011)

element


----------



## Ishnuahla (22. Februar 2011)

Feuer


----------



## ego1899 (23. Februar 2011)

Feuerwasser


----------



## Wolfmania (23. Februar 2011)

Schoschonen


----------



## Kuya (23. Februar 2011)

*Sand-Creek-Massaker! *


----------



## Ishnuahla (23. Februar 2011)

Krieg


----------



## Wolfmania (23. Februar 2011)

& Frieden


----------



## Kuya (23. Februar 2011)

& Pfeife

(Friedenspfeife)


----------



## Ellesmere (23. Februar 2011)

Schlecht, also würde mir davon werden


----------



## ego1899 (23. Februar 2011)

Blöd...
...also würde ich das finden


----------



## Ellesmere (23. Februar 2011)

Blond


----------



## Wolfmania (24. Februar 2011)

steh ich drauf - auf Blondinen !


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Februar 2011)

Brünett (blond tuts auch...  )


----------



## Kuya (24. Februar 2011)

schwarz (wie die Nacht)!

(...also die Haarfarbe, nicht die Hautfarbe)


----------



## Ellesmere (24. Februar 2011)

Schneewittchen


----------



## Wolfmania (24. Februar 2011)

Alice im Wunderland


----------



## Kuya (24. Februar 2011)

Psilocybinhaltige Pilze


----------



## ego1899 (24. Februar 2011)

Fußball spielen

(sehr lustig in dem Zustand ^^ )


----------



## Wolfmania (24. Februar 2011)

Strafraumschwalbe


----------



## ego1899 (24. Februar 2011)

Italiener


----------



## Ellesmere (24. Februar 2011)

Amore


----------



## Wolfmania (25. Februar 2011)

Romeo & Julia


----------



## ego1899 (25. Februar 2011)

Dick & Doof


----------



## Ellesmere (25. Februar 2011)

schwarz-weiß


----------



## Ayuda (25. Februar 2011)

beyond good and evil


----------



## Hackseputt (25. Februar 2011)

Der blutige Pfad Gottes


----------



## ego1899 (26. Februar 2011)

schlechte Fortsetzungen


----------



## Ellesmere (26. Februar 2011)

Ex Freunde


----------



## Ayuda (27. Februar 2011)

Eww


----------



## Ellesmere (27. Februar 2011)

?


----------



## Hackseputt (27. Februar 2011)

!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Februar 2011)

Strich


----------



## Wolfmania (28. Februar 2011)

Cartoon


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Februar 2011)

Walt Disney


----------



## Hackseputt (28. Februar 2011)

Schloss Neuschwanenstein


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Februar 2011)

Füssen (wunderschön btw  )


----------



## ego1899 (28. Februar 2011)

Füße


----------



## Wolfmania (1. März 2011)

Hände


----------



## Ellesmere (1. März 2011)

Unglück


----------



## Ishnuahla (2. März 2011)

Pech und Schwefel


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (2. März 2011)

Sodom & Gomorrah


----------



## ego1899 (2. März 2011)

Kain & Abel


----------



## Ayuda (2. März 2011)

Subway to Sally


----------



## Wolfmania (2. März 2011)

kenn ich net


----------



## Ayuda (2. März 2011)

Kettenabbrecher ;p


----------



## ego1899 (3. März 2011)

Kartenabreißer


----------



## Ayuda (3. März 2011)

Pickel


----------



## Schrottinator (3. März 2011)

Clerasil


----------



## WhiteSeb (3. März 2011)

dumme Werbung


----------



## Ellesmere (3. März 2011)

nervig


----------



## Wolfmania (3. März 2011)

das ganze Guttenberg-Thema


----------



## Ellesmere (3. März 2011)

Bildzeitungsniveau


----------



## Ayuda (3. März 2011)

7te Klasse Hauptschule


----------



## Ellesmere (4. März 2011)

Neukölln


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. März 2011)

Karneval


----------



## llcool13 (6. März 2011)

Alkohol


----------



## Reflox (6. März 2011)

Chemie


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. März 2011)

langweilig -_-


----------



## Ayuda (7. März 2011)

Methodikvorlesung


----------



## Resch (7. März 2011)

Uni


----------



## Ellesmere (7. März 2011)

Semester


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. März 2011)

studieren


----------



## ego1899 (7. März 2011)

probieren


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. März 2011)

philosophieren


----------



## Wolfmania (8. März 2011)

manieren


----------



## Resch (8. März 2011)

essen


----------



## Asayur (8. März 2011)

grillen


----------



## Resch (8. März 2011)

Bier


----------



## Reflox (8. März 2011)

kühl


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. März 2011)

Abend


----------



## Reflox (8. März 2011)

Tageszeit


----------



## Asayur (8. März 2011)

Uhr


----------



## Resch (8. März 2011)

Armband


----------



## llcool13 (8. März 2011)

Gold


----------



## Reflox (8. März 2011)

Schatz


----------



## Resch (9. März 2011)

Piraten


----------



## Wolfmania (9. März 2011)

Haken am Arm


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (9. März 2011)

Prothese


----------



## Resch (9. März 2011)

Kunststoff


----------



## worldofhordcraft (9. März 2011)

Röhre


----------



## Ayuda (9. März 2011)

alter Fernseher


----------



## Deathstyle (9. März 2011)

Opa


----------



## Reflox (9. März 2011)

Rollstuhl


----------



## ego1899 (9. März 2011)

Fahrstuhl


----------



## Wolfmania (9. März 2011)

Abwärts (der Film - ein Klassiker)


----------



## Reflox (9. März 2011)

Rückwärts


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. März 2011)

seitwärts


----------



## Ayuda (9. März 2011)

SNES 


(ihr wisst schon.. wegen side-scroller)


----------



## Reflox (9. März 2011)

Mario


----------



## Wolfmania (10. März 2011)

Luigi


----------



## llcool13 (10. März 2011)

Klempner


----------



## Ellesmere (10. März 2011)

lecken


----------



## Ayuda (10. März 2011)

Eis




[irgendwie raff ich den Sprung von "Klempner" zu "lecken" nicht]


----------



## ego1899 (10. März 2011)

Ausrutschen

(ja das is Ellesmere  aber diesmal isses doch recht einfach.

Wenn zB ein Rohr tropft hat es irgendwo ein Leck... Und was tut es dann? Richtig...
Ich fänd's ja lustig wenn sie das Wort "Rohr" mit lecken assoziiert hätte xD)


----------



## Wolfmania (10. März 2011)

Slapstick


----------



## Ayuda (10. März 2011)

Charles Spencer


----------



## Ellesmere (10. März 2011)

Google

das erste Bild was Google mir gibt ^^
Charles Spencer^^

Wenn Du jetzt Chaplin geschrieben hättest, ja dann...


----------



## Ayuda (10. März 2011)

EarthView


(Chaplin wäre doch nicht klugscheißerisch gewesen^^)


----------



## Schrottinator (10. März 2011)

LabView


----------



## Ellesmere (10. März 2011)

Lapdance


----------



## Ayuda (10. März 2011)

GTA San Andreas


----------



## Wolfmania (10. März 2011)

Neeeed for Speeeeed


----------



## Resch (10. März 2011)

Gelber Lambo Diablo SV


----------



## Ayuda (10. März 2011)

Diablo 2


----------



## Wolfmania (10. März 2011)

Rollenspiel


----------



## Ayuda (10. März 2011)

LARP


----------



## ego1899 (10. März 2011)

Albern


----------



## Ayuda (10. März 2011)

Alben


(ja ich meine wirklich "Alben" und nicht etwa "Alpen"^^ )


----------



## Wolfmania (10. März 2011)

ok - Alpen


----------



## Ellesmere (10. März 2011)

Hoch


----------



## Ayuda (10. März 2011)

Horch


----------



## Wolfmania (10. März 2011)

Vulkanier (große spitze Ohren - kann man gut horchen)


----------



## Ayuda (10. März 2011)

Vulkane


----------



## Ellesmere (10. März 2011)

Hawai


----------



## Ayuda (10. März 2011)

Aa-Lava


----------



## Reflox (10. März 2011)

Dingsbums


----------



## ego1899 (10. März 2011)

Krimskrams


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. März 2011)

Flipflop


----------



## Ellesmere (10. März 2011)

Firlefanz


----------



## Wolfmania (11. März 2011)

durcheinander


----------



## Reflox (12. März 2011)

Schublade ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (12. März 2011)

Diskriminierung


----------



## Reflox (12. März 2011)

Toleranz


----------



## Schrottinator (12. März 2011)

Newton


----------



## Ayuda (12. März 2011)

Katzenklappe


----------



## ego1899 (13. März 2011)

Klarsichtfolie


----------



## Schrottinator (13. März 2011)

Außen Toppitz, innen Geschmack! *träller*


----------



## Ayuda (13. März 2011)

Fettes Brot


----------



## Schrottinator (13. März 2011)

Bettina


----------



## Wolfmania (14. März 2011)

Du bist von hinten wie von vorn A N N A


----------



## Ayuda (14. März 2011)

Pavlova


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (14. März 2011)

Vodka


----------



## ego1899 (14. März 2011)

Gorbatschow


----------



## Schrottinator (14. März 2011)

Tesla-Spule


----------



## llcool13 (14. März 2011)

Brutzel


----------



## Ayuda (15. März 2011)

Überspannung


----------



## Wolfmania (15. März 2011)

Feuer


----------



## Ellesmere (15. März 2011)

Rauch


----------



## Alion (15. März 2011)

ersticken


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. März 2011)

Luft


----------



## Resch (16. März 2011)

Atmen


----------



## Wolfmania (17. März 2011)

Kiemen


----------



## Alion (17. März 2011)

Fisch


----------



## Resch (18. März 2011)

Stäbchen


----------



## Wolfmania (18. März 2011)

Spieße


----------



## Resch (18. März 2011)

schaschlik


----------



## Ayuda (18. März 2011)

Soljanka


----------



## llcool13 (19. März 2011)

Suppe


----------



## jeef (19. März 2011)

Buchstaben


----------



## ego1899 (20. März 2011)

Analphabeten


----------



## Resch (21. März 2011)

Förderschule


----------



## Ayuda (21. März 2011)

Prekariat


----------



## Ellesmere (21. März 2011)

Hartz 4


----------



## Wolfmania (21. März 2011)

Agentur für Arbeit


----------



## Ellesmere (21. März 2011)

hochtrabend


----------



## Resch (21. März 2011)

Eingebildet


----------



## Wolfmania (21. März 2011)

Promis


----------



## Resch (22. März 2011)

BrustOP


----------



## Winipek (22. März 2011)

Tod


----------



## llcool13 (22. März 2011)

Sarg


----------



## Winipek (22. März 2011)

Vampir


----------



## Resch (22. März 2011)

Blut


----------



## Bravour (22. März 2011)

Eckzähne


----------



## Wolfmania (22. März 2011)

Strohhalm


----------



## Resch (22. März 2011)

Cocktail


----------



## jeef (22. März 2011)

Gin


----------



## ego1899 (22. März 2011)

Bleach


----------



## Resch (23. März 2011)

Zähne


----------



## Winipek (23. März 2011)

zahnrad


----------



## Wolfmania (23. März 2011)

Mechaniker


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (23. März 2011)

Kfz


----------



## Winipek (23. März 2011)

Werkstatt


----------



## Alion (23. März 2011)

Werkzeug


----------



## Wolfmania (23. März 2011)

"Mach Dein Ding!"


----------



## Winipek (23. März 2011)

Heimwerkermarkt


----------



## Schrottinator (23. März 2011)

Messbecher


----------



## natario (23. März 2011)

Chemie


----------



## ego1899 (23. März 2011)

Drogen


----------



## Winipek (24. März 2011)

Labor


----------



## natario (24. März 2011)

Explosion


----------



## Wolfmania (24. März 2011)

zerstreuter Professor


----------



## Winipek (24. März 2011)

Sesamstrasse


----------



## Wolfmania (24. März 2011)

Keeeeekse !


----------



## natario (24. März 2011)

Tee


----------



## Winipek (24. März 2011)

Kluntje


----------



## Ayuda (24. März 2011)

Matjies

(wird das so geschrieben??)


----------



## natario (24. März 2011)

Holländer


----------



## llcool13 (26. März 2011)

Niemals Weltmeister


----------



## Wolfmania (28. März 2011)

Kasachstan


----------



## Ayuda (28. März 2011)

Tschernosem


----------



## ego1899 (28. März 2011)

Tschernobyl


----------



## Wolfmania (28. März 2011)

Ukraine


----------



## natario (28. März 2011)

Osteuropa


----------



## HitotsuSatori (28. März 2011)

Hostel


----------



## Ayuda (28. März 2011)

Fußpilz


----------



## Wolfmania (29. März 2011)

Hostel->Fußpilz ? geil xD

Hallenbad


----------



## Ayuda (29. März 2011)

Chlor


----------



## Winipek (29. März 2011)

Urin


----------



## Wolfmania (29. März 2011)

vom Beckenrand pinkeln


----------



## Ayuda (29. März 2011)

"Eww"


----------



## Reflox (29. März 2011)

Direkte Rede


----------



## Ayuda (29. März 2011)

stilistisches Mittel


----------



## HitotsuSatori (29. März 2011)

Übertreibung


----------



## Azerak (29. März 2011)

Sarah Knappik


----------



## Jordin (29. März 2011)

Assifaust!


----------



## LeWhopper (29. März 2011)

Ghetto


----------



## HitotsuSatori (29. März 2011)

Bushido


----------



## Ayuda (29. März 2011)

Pseudo


----------



## Wolfmania (29. März 2011)

Inkognito


----------



## Ayuda (29. März 2011)

Venedig


----------



## Jordin (29. März 2011)

Ein roter Regenmantel...


----------



## Ayuda (29. März 2011)

Schindlers Liste


----------



## HitotsuSatori (29. März 2011)

Schwarz-Weiß


----------



## Demordar (30. März 2011)

Die Feuerzangen-Bowle


----------



## monthy (30. März 2011)

Bowle mit Obst


----------



## Ayuda (30. März 2011)

Alkohol ist keine Lösung, es ist ein Destillat.


----------



## Ellesmere (30. März 2011)

Schottland


----------



## Ayuda (30. März 2011)

Regen


----------



## Winipek (30. März 2011)

Schirm


----------



## HitotsuSatori (30. März 2011)

Charme


----------



## Jordin (30. März 2011)

Melone


----------



## HitotsuSatori (30. März 2011)

Sommer


----------



## Ayuda (30. März 2011)

(zu) voraussehbar


----------



## HitotsuSatori (31. März 2011)

Beziehungsende


----------



## Alux (31. März 2011)

Liebeskummer


----------



## Ayuda (31. März 2011)

Bier


----------



## Alux (31. März 2011)

Party


----------



## Jordin (31. März 2011)

Absturz


----------



## Alux (31. März 2011)

Flugzeug


----------



## Schrottinator (31. März 2011)

Fische


----------



## Alux (31. März 2011)

Salzwasser


----------



## Schrottinator (31. März 2011)

Infusion


----------



## Alux (31. März 2011)

Nadel


----------



## Jordin (1. April 2011)

H


----------



## ego1899 (1. April 2011)

gbH


----------



## Ellesmere (1. April 2011)

GmbH


----------



## Schrottinator (1. April 2011)

CoKg


----------



## Ellesmere (1. April 2011)

Kokain


----------



## Reflox (1. April 2011)

Toilette


----------



## Jordin (1. April 2011)

Trainspotting


----------



## SilentJay (1. April 2011)

Schuss


----------



## Alux (1. April 2011)

Hohlmantelgeschoss


----------



## SilentJay (1. April 2011)

Übertreibung


----------



## Alux (1. April 2011)

Lob


----------



## HitotsuSatori (2. April 2011)

Kritik


----------



## Ayuda (2. April 2011)

historisch


----------



## Alux (2. April 2011)

vorbei


----------



## Jordin (2. April 2011)

Winter


----------



## Alux (2. April 2011)

kalt


----------



## HitotsuSatori (2. April 2011)

Emotion


----------



## Alux (2. April 2011)

Trauer


----------



## Jordin (2. April 2011)

"Mitten im Leben"-Protagonisten auf RTL


----------



## Ayuda (2. April 2011)

Bild-Bürger


----------



## Schrottinator (2. April 2011)

Dummheit


----------



## HitotsuSatori (2. April 2011)

grenzenlos


----------



## Alux (3. April 2011)

Freiheit


----------



## HitotsuSatori (3. April 2011)

Illusion


----------



## Alux (3. April 2011)

begreifen


----------



## Ellesmere (3. April 2011)

anfassen


----------



## Alux (3. April 2011)

real


----------



## Jordin (3. April 2011)

Rewe


----------



## HitotsuSatori (4. April 2011)

teuer


----------



## Wolfmania (4. April 2011)

Prada


----------



## Alux (4. April 2011)

Mode


----------



## HitotsuSatori (4. April 2011)

Harald Glööckler


----------



## Ellesmere (4. April 2011)

Iiiih!


----------



## Wolfmania (4. April 2011)

Aufschrei


----------



## Ayuda (4. April 2011)

Aufbruch


----------



## Alux (4. April 2011)

Anfang


----------



## Wolfmania (5. April 2011)

Entstehung


----------



## Schrottinator (5. April 2011)

Kinder zeugen


----------



## Jordin (5. April 2011)

Verantwortungslos


----------



## HitotsuSatori (5. April 2011)

Politik


----------



## Reflox (5. April 2011)

Demokratie


----------



## HitotsuSatori (5. April 2011)

Wahlfreiheit


----------



## Alux (5. April 2011)

Recht


----------



## NamenloserHeld (5. April 2011)

Aug um Aug!


----------



## jeef (6. April 2011)

Rache


----------



## ego1899 (6. April 2011)

Selbstjustiz


----------



## Schrottinator (6. April 2011)

Batman


----------



## Jordin (6. April 2011)

Joker


----------



## Ellesmere (6. April 2011)

Glück


----------



## Wolfmania (6. April 2011)

Gustav Gans


----------



## NamenloserHeld (6. April 2011)

Kindheit


----------



## Ellesmere (6. April 2011)

Bullerbü


----------



## Alux (6. April 2011)

Unbekannt


----------



## Reflox (6. April 2011)

Bielefeld


----------



## HitotsuSatori (6. April 2011)

Tante


----------



## Ellesmere (7. April 2011)

Onkel


----------



## HitotsuSatori (7. April 2011)

Idiot


----------



## Alux (7. April 2011)

Nichtvorhandenseinvonwissen


----------



## Jordin (7. April 2011)

PISA-Studie


----------



## Alux (7. April 2011)

Bewertung


----------



## Schrottinator (7. April 2011)

Vorurteile


----------



## Reflox (7. April 2011)

Avenue Q 



Spoiler



Wers nicht versteht: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PPNSSnuE8sQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (8. April 2011)

Crank Yankers


----------



## Alux (8. April 2011)

Fremd


----------



## natario (10. April 2011)

Ausland


----------



## ego1899 (11. April 2011)

Ausländer


----------



## Jordin (11. April 2011)

Sarrazin-Gen


----------



## Wolfmania (11. April 2011)

Lampedusa


----------



## Schrottinator (11. April 2011)

wtf


----------



## HitotsuSatori (11. April 2011)

Kürzel


----------



## Alux (11. April 2011)

Faulheit


----------



## Schrottinator (11. April 2011)

Frauenvolleyball


----------



## worldofhordcraft (11. April 2011)

Brüste

...was? Verurteilt mich nicht!


----------



## Winipek (12. April 2011)

Hühnchen


----------



## Schrottinator (12. April 2011)

Hausfrau


----------



## HitotsuSatori (12. April 2011)

arbeitslos


----------



## Ellesmere (12. April 2011)

arbeitsuchend


----------



## Alux (12. April 2011)

Wille


----------



## Jordin (12. April 2011)

Nichtraucher


----------



## HitotsuSatori (12. April 2011)

militant


----------



## Ayuda (13. April 2011)

Stammtisch


----------



## Schrottinator (13. April 2011)

Stammzellenforschung


----------



## Alux (13. April 2011)

Zukunft


----------



## Schrottinator (13. April 2011)

Thadäus


----------



## Jordin (13. April 2011)

Bikini Bottom


----------



## Dracun (13. April 2011)

Baywatch


----------



## Schrottinator (13. April 2011)

Ich würde jetzt wieder sagen Frauenvolleyball, aber ich habe Angst, dass die Sache hier rekursiv wird.

Von daher: Silikon.


----------



## Jordin (13. April 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich würde jetzt wieder sagen Frauenvolleyball, aber ich habe Angst, dass die Sache hier rekursiv wird.


... zurecht



> Von daher: Silikon.


Oh ja. Das ist natürlich viel viel besser^^


b2t: Schwedische Penispumpe!


----------



## ego1899 (14. April 2011)

Austin Powers


----------



## Wolfmania (14. April 2011)

70er Jahre


----------



## Jordin (14. April 2011)

LSD


----------



## Winipek (14. April 2011)

bunt


----------



## Resch (14. April 2011)

fröhlich


----------



## HitotsuSatori (14. April 2011)

nervig


----------



## Alux (14. April 2011)

schnupfen


----------



## Winipek (14. April 2011)

Koks


----------



## Bix (14. April 2011)

100 dollarschein


----------



## Alux (14. April 2011)

präsident


----------



## Schrottinator (14. April 2011)

Krieg


----------



## Bix (14. April 2011)

Tote


----------



## HitotsuSatori (14. April 2011)

Sterblichkeit


----------



## Cryptonite (14. April 2011)

Krebs


----------



## Bix (14. April 2011)

Scheren


----------



## Alux (14. April 2011)

Edward


----------



## Schrottinator (14. April 2011)

Homosexualität


----------



## Alux (14. April 2011)

Akzeptanz


----------



## ego1899 (15. April 2011)

Intolleranz


----------



## Wolfmania (15. April 2011)

engstirnig


----------



## Winipek (15. April 2011)

Glatze


----------



## HitotsuSatori (15. April 2011)

Chemotherapie


----------



## Alux (15. April 2011)

öffnen


----------



## Jordin (15. April 2011)

Dosen


----------



## Schrottinator (15. April 2011)

New Kids


----------



## Alux (15. April 2011)

Nervig


----------



## HitotsuSatori (15. April 2011)

Nachbarn


----------



## Auriga__ (15. April 2011)

laute Musik


----------



## Alux (15. April 2011)

Geschmackssache


----------



## Thoor (15. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Geschmackssache


Addidas Trainerhosen in Socken.


----------



## ego1899 (15. April 2011)

Knopfhosen


----------



## Alux (15. April 2011)

Normal


----------



## Ayuda (17. April 2011)

inexistent


----------



## Alux (17. April 2011)

Zweifel


----------



## Ayuda (17. April 2011)

Glaube


----------



## Alux (17. April 2011)

verschieden


----------



## Schrottinator (17. April 2011)

heterogen


----------



## Ayuda (17. April 2011)

wise guy


----------



## Jordin (18. April 2011)

Brian De Palma


----------



## Wolfmania (18. April 2011)

Femme Fatale


----------



## Ayuda (18. April 2011)

80er-jahre Softcore-Titel


----------



## Alux (18. April 2011)

Party


----------



## Ayuda (18. April 2011)

Par-tey


----------



## Alux (18. April 2011)

Toga!


----------



## Ayuda (18. April 2011)

alberne überflüssige Studentenverbindungen


----------



## Wolfmania (18. April 2011)

Club der toten Dichter


----------



## Winipek (18. April 2011)

England


----------



## Ayuda (18. April 2011)

Krieg der Rosen


----------



## Jordin (18. April 2011)

York vs. Lancaster


----------



## Winipek (18. April 2011)

Die Tudors


----------



## HitotsuSatori (18. April 2011)

DVDs


----------



## Alux (18. April 2011)

Unterhaltung


----------



## Schrottinator (18. April 2011)

Auf der Jagd nach Carmen Sandiego


----------



## Alux (18. April 2011)

unbekannt


----------



## zoizz (18. April 2011)

Vergessen


----------



## Alux (18. April 2011)

Makel


----------



## zoizz (18. April 2011)

Perfektion


----------



## Alux (18. April 2011)

Kunst


----------



## Ayuda (19. April 2011)

geschützt


----------



## Resch (19. April 2011)

copyright


----------



## HitotsuSatori (19. April 2011)

nebensächlich


----------



## Wolfmania (19. April 2011)

online-community


----------



## Ayuda (19. April 2011)

Nerds ;p


----------



## Reflox (19. April 2011)

Nerd Brille


----------



## zoizz (19. April 2011)

wegschauen


----------



## Ayuda (19. April 2011)

Zivilcourage


----------



## Alux (19. April 2011)

helfen


----------



## Ayuda (19. April 2011)

Selbsthilfe


----------



## Alux (19. April 2011)

Eingeständnis


----------



## zoizz (20. April 2011)

Mut


----------



## Reflox (20. April 2011)

Tugend


----------



## Ayuda (20. April 2011)

+30 Beweglichkeit


----------



## Alux (20. April 2011)

Attribut


----------



## Schrottinator (21. April 2011)

Kapselung durch Setter- und Gettermethoden


----------



## zoizz (21. April 2011)

Isolation


----------



## Alux (21. April 2011)

Abkapselung


----------



## Ayuda (22. April 2011)

heilsame Vernachlässigung


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

öhm... Medizin?


----------



## Alux (22. April 2011)

Risiko


----------



## Ayuda (22. April 2011)

Strategiespiel


----------



## zoizz (22. April 2011)

Macht


----------



## Ayuda (22. April 2011)

Prestige


----------



## zoizz (22. April 2011)

Neid












btw, ich mag deine Sig


----------



## Ayuda (22. April 2011)

Todsünde


----------



## zoizz (22. April 2011)

Religion


----------



## Ayuda (22. April 2011)

Sohn vom Sohn vom Sohn vom Sohn


----------



## zoizz (22. April 2011)

Fruchtbarkeit


----------



## Ayuda (22. April 2011)

Dresden: 1,7 




(somit über dem Durchschnitt^^)


----------



## zoizz (22. April 2011)

Bomben


----------



## Ayuda (22. April 2011)

leidige Themen









(im Zusammenhang Dresden -> Bomben)


----------



## zoizz (22. April 2011)

Schnelllebigkeit


----------



## HitotsuSatori (23. April 2011)

Eintagsfliege


----------



## zoizz (23. April 2011)

Pfarrer


----------



## Dracun (23. April 2011)

NEMA .... AMEN Rückwärts  (Das habe ich damals aus Protest dem Pfaffen an den Kopp geworfen, nach jedem Gebet/Predigt/Geschwafel, als wir unseren Abschlussgottesdienst hatten und auch gläubige Nichtgläubiger da erscheinen mussten ) Lange Geschichte


----------



## Ayuda (23. April 2011)

PAMA


----------



## Jordin (23. April 2011)

_NO MA'AM_!


----------



## zoizz (23. April 2011)

Bi atch


----------



## Alux (23. April 2011)

Rap


----------



## Reflox (24. April 2011)

Beat


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Boxen (haha)


----------



## ego1899 (24. April 2011)

BAM


----------



## zoizz (24. April 2011)

Tod


----------



## Ayuda (24. April 2011)

geträumt


----------



## Reflox (24. April 2011)

unschön


----------



## zoizz (24. April 2011)

abstrakt


----------



## Ayuda (24. April 2011)

Dada


----------



## Schrottinator (24. April 2011)

Coalesque


----------



## Ayuda (24. April 2011)

coaltrain


----------



## Schrottinator (24. April 2011)

Brian


----------



## Ayuda (24. April 2011)

Pinky


[edit] "Assoziationkette" bedeutet das man das erste schreibt/sagt das einen einfällt... darüber nachdenken ist nicht damit gemeint, deshalb kann es auch dazu kommen das die Assoziation nicht für jederman klar ist oder durch (wie hier) zu schnelles / nicht richtiges Lesen etwas schwer zu verstehen ist


----------



## Schrottinator (24. April 2011)

fail


----------



## HitotsuSatori (24. April 2011)

Bob


----------



## Jordin (24. April 2011)

Sockenpuppe


----------



## HitotsuSatori (25. April 2011)

witzig


----------



## zoizz (25. April 2011)

Palimpalim


----------



## Ayuda (25. April 2011)

eine Flasche Pommes


----------



## Alux (25. April 2011)

verrückt


----------



## HitotsuSatori (25. April 2011)

Gaddafi


----------



## Jordin (25. April 2011)

komische Bluse


----------



## Alux (25. April 2011)

Mode


----------



## Mikedome (25. April 2011)

Model


----------



## Alux (26. April 2011)

anstrengend


----------



## Jordin (26. April 2011)

Kinder


----------



## Alux (26. April 2011)

Verantwortung


----------



## ego1899 (27. April 2011)

Druck


----------



## Winipek (27. April 2011)

Pressen


----------



## Wolfmania (27. April 2011)

Schrottplatz


----------



## Jordin (27. April 2011)

Leichenschauhaus


----------



## Mikedome (27. April 2011)

Tod


----------



## Jordin (27. April 2011)

Spielstand neu laden


----------



## Schrottinator (27. April 2011)

Computer sagt nein!


----------



## Mikedome (27. April 2011)

Little Britain


----------



## zoizz (27. April 2011)

William und Kate !!


----------



## Ayuda (28. April 2011)

Steuergelder verbrennen


----------



## ego1899 (28. April 2011)

Castor-Transport Demos


----------



## HitotsuSatori (28. April 2011)

sinnlos


----------



## Wolfmania (28. April 2011)

die Linke


----------



## Winipek (28. April 2011)

Die Rechte


----------



## Jordin (28. April 2011)

Die Mitte


----------



## Soladra (28. April 2011)

Kreis


----------



## Schrottinator (28. April 2011)

Polymorphismus


----------



## Ayuda (29. April 2011)

/cast sheep


----------



## Wolfmania (29. April 2011)

Magier die fast nie einen Tisch stellen im BG...verdammte Magier


----------



## HitotsuSatori (29. April 2011)

Int-Buff


----------



## Jordin (29. April 2011)

Krieger


----------



## Alux (29. April 2011)

Real


----------



## Schrottinator (29. April 2011)

Nie!


----------



## Alux (29. April 2011)

Möglichkeit


----------



## Ellesmere (29. April 2011)

Fremdgehen


----------



## Schrottinator (29. April 2011)

Verlaufen


----------



## ego1899 (30. April 2011)

Auslaufen


----------



## Alux (30. April 2011)

Leck


----------



## Ayuda (30. April 2011)

Bio

;P


----------



## Schrottinator (30. April 2011)

Hippies


----------



## zoizz (30. April 2011)

Technohead


----------



## Ayuda (30. April 2011)

Technomathe


----------



## Alux (30. April 2011)

Perfekt


----------



## HitotsuSatori (1. Mai 2011)

niemand


----------



## Alux (1. Mai 2011)

viele


----------



## zoizz (1. Mai 2011)

individuell


----------



## Alux (1. Mai 2011)

vielseitig


----------



## Ayuda (1. Mai 2011)

Rind


----------



## Jordin (1. Mai 2011)

Wahn


----------



## HitotsuSatori (1. Mai 2011)

Animaniacs


----------



## Alux (2. Mai 2011)

bekannt


----------



## Ayuda (2. Mai 2011)

berüchtigt


----------



## Alux (2. Mai 2011)

erfahren


----------



## Ayuda (2. Mai 2011)

alt


----------



## Alux (2. Mai 2011)

weise


----------



## Ayuda (2. Mai 2011)

Waise


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Mai 2011)

Halbwaisenrente


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (3. Mai 2011)

Bürokratie


----------



## Ayuda (4. Mai 2011)

Grummet


----------



## Alux (5. Mai 2011)

essbar


----------



## HitotsuSatori (5. Mai 2011)

Pilze


----------



## Jordin (5. Mai 2011)

bad trip


----------



## Wolfmania (5. Mai 2011)

Entzug


----------



## Alux (5. Mai 2011)

Erkenntnis


----------



## Ayuda (6. Mai 2011)

Wissenschaftstheorie


----------



## Ellesmere (6. Mai 2011)

Urknall


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Mai 2011)

Sinn des Lebens


----------



## Jordin (6. Mai 2011)

Monty Python


----------



## Alux (6. Mai 2011)

klassisch komisch


----------



## zoizz (6. Mai 2011)

PalimPalim


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Mai 2011)

eine Flasche Pommes Frites


----------



## zoizz (6. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> verrückt


----------



## Alux (6. Mai 2011)

anders


----------



## zoizz (6. Mai 2011)

Individuell


----------



## Ayuda (7. Mai 2011)

"... doch meinst elitär" 




[zur Info: das ist aus einem Lied^^]


----------



## Alux (7. Mai 2011)

Zitat


----------



## zoizz (7. Mai 2011)

K.Th. zu Guttenberg 






HaHa!


----------



## Alux (7. Mai 2011)

Deutschland


----------



## HitotsuSatori (8. Mai 2011)

traurig


----------



## zoizz (8. Mai 2011)

Emo


----------



## Alux (8. Mai 2011)

will Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## Jordin (8. Mai 2011)

Ritalin


----------



## Alux (8. Mai 2011)

Simpsons


----------



## zoizz (8. Mai 2011)

Homer



Boah, den Gedankensprung musst mir erklären Alux


----------



## Jordin (8. Mai 2011)

Odyssee


----------



## Alux (8. Mai 2011)

Polyphem


----------



## zoizz (8. Mai 2011)

polyester


----------



## Ayuda (9. Mai 2011)

Chemie


----------



## Winipek (9. Mai 2011)

Tabletten


----------



## Wolfmania (9. Mai 2011)

Doping


----------



## Ayuda (9. Mai 2011)

Tour de france


----------



## Jordin (9. Mai 2011)

_Impotenz_


----------



## Ayuda (9. Mai 2011)

nicht mein Problem ;p


----------



## zoizz (9. Mai 2011)

Problemkind


----------



## Winipek (10. Mai 2011)

Dick


----------



## zoizz (10. Mai 2011)

Tracy


----------



## Wolfmania (10. Mai 2011)

Comic


----------



## zoizz (10. Mai 2011)

Superkräfte


----------



## Alux (10. Mai 2011)

Besonders


----------



## Ayuda (10. Mai 2011)

ich


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Mai 2011)

Down Syndrom


----------



## zoizz (10. Mai 2011)

... ähh ... hmmm ....


...
..... hmmm ..... ähm ....

ne, ich muss nochmal über den Gedankensprung von Ellesmere nach Ayuda sinnieren .... oder? ... hmmmm *grübel*


----------



## Ayuda (10. Mai 2011)

reported


----------



## Carcharoth (10. Mai 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Down Syndrom



Verwarnung


*mitspiel*


----------



## Alux (10. Mai 2011)

Gesetz


----------



## zoizz (10. Mai 2011)

Gemeinschaft


----------



## Alux (10. Mai 2011)

Fun


----------



## Jordin (10. Mai 2011)

RTL II


----------



## Ayuda (11. Mai 2011)

Bildzeitungsniveau


----------



## Wolfmania (11. Mai 2011)

große Überschriften


----------



## Ellesmere (11. Mai 2011)

Oh man...jetzt werd ich schon verwarnt, wegen meinen Assoziationen ...tststs...
Down Syndrom bezog sich nicht auf Ayuda, sondern auf die Wortfolge Besonders und ich. Hierzu muss ich anführen, das Kinder die unter dem Down Syndrom (Trisomie 21) leiden, häufig auch als "besondere Kinder" bezeichnet werden.

Also nixda mit Beleidigung!
Ich möchte das mein guter Ruf wiederhergestellt wird ! 

btt:

Leere Worte


----------



## zoizz (11. Mai 2011)

Politik


----------



## Alux (11. Mai 2011)

Geier


----------



## zoizz (11. Mai 2011)

Die Geierwally 	

-Trash pur, aber wer da alles mitspielt *kopfschüttel*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=upCy3o6N3M0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## llcool13 (12. Mai 2011)

Trash


----------



## Jordin (12. Mai 2011)

Big Brother


----------



## Konov (12. Mai 2011)

Voyeurismus


----------



## Wolfmania (12. Mai 2011)

Schund


----------



## Alux (12. Mai 2011)

billig


----------



## zoizz (12. Mai 2011)

naiv


----------



## Alux (12. Mai 2011)

besonders


----------



## Jordin (12. Mai 2011)

sagt Mama


----------



## Alux (12. Mai 2011)

nervig


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Mai 2011)

arbeiten


----------



## Dweencore (13. Mai 2011)

Geld


----------



## Wolfmania (13. Mai 2011)

verprassen ! *wie ich morgen beim shoppen - freu*


----------



## Jordin (13. Mai 2011)

Konsumismus


----------



## Alux (13. Mai 2011)

Geld


----------



## Ayuda (14. Mai 2011)

Mehrwert


----------



## Jordin (14. Mai 2011)

19%


----------



## Reflox (14. Mai 2011)

Mathematik...


----------



## Yodaku (14. Mai 2011)

Prüfung


----------



## Alux (14. Mai 2011)

Pflicht


----------



## Reflox (14. Mai 2011)

Wehrdienst (Bei uns in der Schweiz ist der noch Pflicht.  )


----------



## Alux (14. Mai 2011)

ungewiss (bei uns Österreich streitens grad drüber ob allgemeine Wehrpflicht oder nit)


----------



## Ayuda (14. Mai 2011)

Unschärferelation


----------



## Alux (14. Mai 2011)

Heisenberg´sche Unschärferelation


----------



## Yodaku (14. Mai 2011)

Wikipedia (weil ich kein Plan hab was das is )


----------



## Alux (14. Mai 2011)

mit Vorsicht genießen


----------



## Yodaku (14. Mai 2011)

misstrauisch


----------



## Alux (14. Mai 2011)

ich


----------



## Yodaku (14. Mai 2011)

Du ^^


----------



## llcool13 (15. Mai 2011)

Er


----------



## zoizz (15. Mai 2011)

der König


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Mai 2011)

Bauern auf die Königin!


----------



## llcool13 (15. Mai 2011)

Mel Brooks


----------



## Ayuda (15. Mai 2011)

jewish


----------



## Jordin (15. Mai 2011)

Jack the Ripper


----------



## Yodaku (15. Mai 2011)

Schweinerippchen


----------



## Ayuda (16. Mai 2011)

Mittagessen


----------



## Wolfmania (16. Mai 2011)

Knödel


----------



## Ellesmere (16. Mai 2011)

bayrisch


----------



## zoizz (16. Mai 2011)

grenzwertig


----------



## Yodaku (17. Mai 2011)

Grenze


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Mai 2011)

Dänemark


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Mai 2011)

Lego


----------



## Yodaku (17. Mai 2011)

Kindheit


----------



## zoizz (17. Mai 2011)

glücklich sein


----------



## Asayur (17. Mai 2011)

Geniessen


----------



## zoizz (17. Mai 2011)

gibt ja doch noch positiv denkende Menschen 

Erholung


----------



## Asayur (18. Mai 2011)

Klar doch *gg*
Entspannen


----------



## Wolfmania (18. Mai 2011)

chill out area


----------



## Resch (18. Mai 2011)

Teamspeak (so heißt unser Channel in dem wir immer sind)


----------



## Ayuda (18. Mai 2011)

TV im Hintergrund 





... laufen lassen. Das nervt ungemein.


----------



## Wolfmania (18. Mai 2011)

Fernbedienung

...zum Ausschalten des TV...


----------



## Yodaku (18. Mai 2011)

Suchen


----------



## Resch (18. Mai 2011)

Vergesslich


----------



## Ellesmere (18. Mai 2011)

Schulden


----------



## ego1899 (18. Mai 2011)

Berg


----------



## Ellesmere (18. Mai 2011)

Schnee


----------



## Wolfmania (18. Mai 2011)

Christoph Daum


----------



## Ellesmere (18. Mai 2011)

Große Ohren


----------



## Jordin (18. Mai 2011)

katie price


----------



## Ayuda (19. Mai 2011)

niedlich


----------



## Wolfmania (19. Mai 2011)

Puh der Bär


----------



## Jordin (19. Mai 2011)

Tristesse (wegen I-Ah)


----------



## Ellesmere (19. Mai 2011)

Vorstadt


----------



## Ayuda (19. Mai 2011)

Gated Communitys


----------



## llcool13 (19. Mai 2011)

Du kommscht hier net rein


----------



## Ayuda (19. Mai 2011)

Hakan


----------



## Wolfmania (19. Mai 2011)

...Sükür (oder wie man den schreibt - der Fußballer)


----------



## zoizz (19. Mai 2011)

Tzatziki - ich würde es eher Zaziki schreiben (Ob ich wohl mal eine Umfrage starten sollte, wie man die Knofisoße schreibt?)


----------



## Ayuda (20. Mai 2011)

grillen






[ich glaub Tzatziki ist richtig]


----------



## Wolfmania (20. Mai 2011)

Männer in ihrem Element


----------



## Ellesmere (20. Mai 2011)

Unterhose


----------



## Ayuda (20. Mai 2011)

Knackarsch ^^


----------



## Wolfmania (20. Mai 2011)

Freibad


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (20. Mai 2011)

Sommer


----------



## zoizz (20. Mai 2011)

Haut


----------



## Alux (20. Mai 2011)

Brandy (Slang für Sonnenbrand)


----------



## Ayuda (21. Mai 2011)

Scotch


----------



## Jordin (21. Mai 2011)

Schotten (grrrrr)


----------



## Ayuda (21. Mai 2011)

Rock


----------



## Yodaku (21. Mai 2011)

Musik


----------



## zoizz (21. Mai 2011)

gute Laune


----------



## Ayuda (22. Mai 2011)

Sommer


----------



## zoizz (22. Mai 2011)

Hautkrebs


----------



## Ayuda (22. Mai 2011)

Assitoaster




[ugs. für Sonnenbank]


----------



## zoizz (22. Mai 2011)

Gruppenzwang


----------



## Alux (22. Mai 2011)

Rauchen


----------



## zoizz (22. Mai 2011)

Sehnsucht haben .... 	(ich habe gerne geraucht)


----------



## Ayuda (22. Mai 2011)

Ben 'n' Jerry's


----------



## Jordin (22. Mai 2011)

Cookies & Cream


----------



## Wolfmania (23. Mai 2011)

Hägen daaz


----------



## Ayuda (23. Mai 2011)

künstliche Verknappung von Gütern zum Zweck der Preissteigerung 





[oha... ganz schön lang^^]


----------



## Jordin (23. Mai 2011)

Öl


----------



## Alux (23. Mai 2011)

Freiheit


----------



## Ayuda (23. Mai 2011)

Faust II Akt 5 Verse 11575/11576


----------



## Alux (23. Mai 2011)

Gute Literatur


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Mai 2011)

Verdammt!

Die Verlorene Ehre der Katharina Blum


----------



## zoizz (23. Mai 2011)

Kirche


----------



## Wolfmania (24. Mai 2011)

Exorzist


----------



## Alion (24. Mai 2011)

Film


----------



## Ayuda (24. Mai 2011)

8€


----------



## Wolfmania (25. Mai 2011)

Mittagessen


----------



## Resch (25. Mai 2011)

Hunger


----------



## Alux (26. Mai 2011)

Gefühl


----------



## Ayuda (26. Mai 2011)

Hormone


----------



## Jordin (26. Mai 2011)

Adrenalin


----------



## Ayuda (27. Mai 2011)

fight or flight


----------



## Jordin (27. Mai 2011)

Thanatose


----------



## Ayuda (27. Mai 2011)

Übersprungshandlung


----------



## zoizz (27. Mai 2011)

lückenfüller


----------



## Alux (27. Mai 2011)

sinnlose Posts


----------



## Ayuda (28. Mai 2011)

90% der Foren


----------



## Jordin (28. Mai 2011)

gebannt


----------



## Ayuda (29. Mai 2011)

... warten das Du antwortest


----------



## zoizz (29. Mai 2011)

Ha Ha!


----------



## Edou (29. Mai 2011)

Simpsons


----------



## zoizz (29. Mai 2011)

sozialkritisch


----------



## Alux (29. Mai 2011)

normal


----------



## zoizz (29. Mai 2011)

Max Mustermann


----------



## Ayuda (29. Mai 2011)

Statistik I


----------



## Jordin (29. Mai 2011)

"Ich traue keiner Statistik, die ich nicht selbst gefälscht habe."


----------



## Ayuda (29. Mai 2011)

Churchill 




[huhu Jordin^^]


----------



## Jordin (30. Mai 2011)

Freimaurer


[Huhu Ayuda^^]


----------



## Ayuda (30. Mai 2011)

Sohn der Witwe


----------



## Jordin (30. Mai 2011)

Architekt


----------



## Ayuda (30. Mai 2011)

"Lance Hardwood"


----------



## Jordin (30. Mai 2011)

Du on facebook!










(ich hab keinen blassen^^)


----------



## Ayuda (30. Mai 2011)

big brother is watching you


----------



## Jordin (30. Mai 2011)

Hobby Stalking <3


----------



## Ayuda (30. Mai 2011)

bist leider zu weit weg


oder alternativ: 


S.T.A.L.K.E.R.



(kam mir beides annähernd zugleich in den Sinn^^)


----------



## Alux (30. Mai 2011)

Shadow of Chernobyl


----------



## zoizz (30. Mai 2011)

nicht kontrollierbare Energie


----------



## Ayuda (30. Mai 2011)

Panikmache


----------



## zoizz (30. Mai 2011)

Pharmaindustrie


----------



## Ayuda (30. Mai 2011)

Milliardengeschäft


----------



## zoizz (30. Mai 2011)

HI-Virus


----------



## Yodaku (30. Mai 2011)

Kondom


----------



## Ayuda (31. Mai 2011)

Tina


----------



## Ellesmere (31. Mai 2011)

Werbung


----------



## Jordin (31. Mai 2011)

Piccadilly Circus


----------



## Ayuda (31. Mai 2011)

Flying Circus


----------



## Jordin (1. Juni 2011)

Nicht lustig!


----------



## Ayuda (1. Juni 2011)

Joscha Sauer


----------



## Jordin (1. Juni 2011)

Lemming 







(komischer Film; nicht im Sinne von _lustig _sondern _strange_)*
*


----------



## Ayuda (1. Juni 2011)

Nager


----------



## Alux (1. Juni 2011)

Katsche


----------



## Jordin (1. Juni 2011)

Randsteinbeißen


----------



## Alux (1. Juni 2011)

gute Zähne


----------



## Jordin (1. Juni 2011)

Dr. Best


----------



## Alux (1. Juni 2011)

Tomate


----------



## Ayuda (2. Juni 2011)

Obst


----------



## Trolligerand (2. Juni 2011)

Gesund


----------



## zoizz (2. Juni 2011)

krank


----------



## Ayuda (3. Juni 2011)

tot


----------



## Ahramanyu (3. Juni 2011)

Beerdigung


----------



## Velynn (3. Juni 2011)

Leiche


----------



## Alux (3. Juni 2011)

Party


----------



## Ayuda (4. Juni 2011)

Grill und Feuerschale


----------



## Alux (4. Juni 2011)

Fleisch


----------



## Jordin (4. Juni 2011)

Freibad


----------



## Alux (4. Juni 2011)

Rutsche


----------



## Niklasx (4. Juni 2011)

spielplatz


----------



## Alux (4. Juni 2011)

Nervtöter


----------



## Edou (4. Juni 2011)

Blondierte Zicken (Männer schließ ich da nicht aus)


----------



## Velynn (4. Juni 2011)

Affektiertheit


----------



## Alux (4. Juni 2011)

affektiertes Äffchen


----------



## zoizz (5. Juni 2011)

Zoo


----------



## Alux (5. Juni 2011)

Tiere


----------



## Niklasx (5. Juni 2011)

Elefant


----------



## Alux (5. Juni 2011)

Homerotti


----------



## Jordin (5. Juni 2011)

Evolution


----------



## Alux (5. Juni 2011)

Napalm


----------



## Aventhor (5. Juni 2011)

METAL!

Wegen Napalm Death un so


----------



## Ayuda (5. Juni 2011)

MegaDeath


----------



## zoizz (5. Juni 2011)

weiblich


----------



## Jordin (5. Juni 2011)

Entvölkerung

Argh war ein paar Sekunden zu spät. "Weiblich" ... Hmmm ... 
Ich lass es so


----------



## Ayuda (6. Juni 2011)

Feminismus


----------



## Jordin (6. Juni 2011)

Im Sitzen Pinkler


----------



## Ayuda (6. Juni 2011)

sauberes Badezimmer


----------



## Edou (6. Juni 2011)

Keine Bakterien.


----------



## Niklasx (6. Juni 2011)

Lange Haare


----------



## Jordin (6. Juni 2011)

Schere!


----------



## Ayuda (6. Juni 2011)

Stein


----------



## Velynn (6. Juni 2011)

Steinigung


----------



## Ayuda (6. Juni 2011)

"einen großen Flachen und einen kleinen Spitzen"


----------



## zoizz (6. Juni 2011)

Volksfront von Judäa


----------



## Ayuda (6. Juni 2011)

Spalter


----------



## Alux (6. Juni 2011)

Holz


----------



## Jordin (6. Juni 2011)

IKEA


----------



## Ayuda (7. Juni 2011)

Gelb


----------



## Edou (7. Juni 2011)

Farbstifte


----------



## Jordin (7. Juni 2011)

Rot


----------



## Wolfmania (7. Juni 2011)

Bloody Mary


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juni 2011)

Appletini ^^


----------



## Jordin (7. Juni 2011)

gibts den auch in hetero? ^^


----------



## Aventhor (7. Juni 2011)

Village People?


----------



## Alux (7. Juni 2011)

merkwürdig


----------



## Edou (7. Juni 2011)

Träume


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juni 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> gibts den auch in hetero? ^^



nektarini 

B2T: Schäume


----------



## yves1993 (8. Juni 2011)

mousse au chocolat...


----------



## ego1899 (8. Juni 2011)

Froschschenkel


----------



## Velynn (8. Juni 2011)

Fingerfood


----------



## Wolfmania (8. Juni 2011)

Dips


----------



## Winipek (8. Juni 2011)

Quark


----------



## yves1993 (8. Juni 2011)

politik


----------



## Wolfmania (8. Juni 2011)

Rede ohne Inhalt


----------



## Jordin (8. Juni 2011)

smalltalk


----------



## Ayuda (8. Juni 2011)

Blumentopf


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juni 2011)

Balkon


----------



## Jordin (9. Juni 2011)

ähm... draußen


----------



## Ayuda (9. Juni 2011)

Sonne


----------



## Aventhor (9. Juni 2011)

Sonnensturm!!!


----------



## yves1993 (10. Juni 2011)

EMP


----------



## Wolfmania (10. Juni 2011)

Blackout


----------



## Jordin (10. Juni 2011)

Samstagnacht


----------



## Ennia (10. Juni 2011)

Vodka


----------



## Velynn (10. Juni 2011)

Rot


----------



## Ennia (10. Juni 2011)

28 Tage


----------



## Jordin (10. Juni 2011)

Entzug


----------



## Edou (10. Juni 2011)

Straight Edge


----------



## Jordin (11. Juni 2011)

Subkultur


----------



## Ayuda (11. Juni 2011)

Gegenkultur


----------



## yves1993 (11. Juni 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Blackout



Flash Forward... :>

Zu oben: Arbeiterbewegung


----------



## Ayuda (11. Juni 2011)

Benno Ohnesorg


----------



## Jordin (12. Juni 2011)

Berlin


----------



## yves1993 (12. Juni 2011)

Deutschland


----------



## Velynn (12. Juni 2011)

Schweiz


----------



## Yodaku (12. Juni 2011)

Käse


----------



## yves1993 (12. Juni 2011)

Pizza


----------



## Jordin (12. Juni 2011)

gleich!


----------



## yves1993 (12. Juni 2011)

FFFFUUUUUUU-


----------



## Edou (12. Juni 2011)

Rage Comic


----------



## yves1993 (13. Juni 2011)

Internet


----------



## Velynn (13. Juni 2011)

Soziale Netzwerke


----------



## Alux (14. Juni 2011)

Internet


----------



## Ayuda (14. Juni 2011)

Bewusstsein


----------



## yves1993 (14. Juni 2011)

Zukunft


----------



## Wolfmania (14. Juni 2011)

düster


----------



## Ayuda (14. Juni 2011)

Spätromantik


----------



## Aventhor (14. Juni 2011)

Besser spät als nie


----------



## Ayuda (15. Juni 2011)

Volksweisheiten


----------



## Ellesmere (15. Juni 2011)

Bauer


----------



## Edou (15. Juni 2011)

sucht Frau


----------



## Jordin (15. Juni 2011)

elitepartner.de


----------



## yves1993 (15. Juni 2011)

Rotzwerbung


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juni 2011)

weltbild 

"Oh schau mal was ich hier habe, den Duden."

Kill em all <-<


----------



## Ayuda (16. Juni 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Kill em all <-<




Anti-Kopierschutz-Label auf Ärzte-CDs


----------



## Ellesmere (16. Juni 2011)

Schäferhund


----------



## Wolfmania (16. Juni 2011)

Glatze


----------



## Ellesmere (16. Juni 2011)

Stiefel


----------



## Ennia (16. Juni 2011)

Reiten ^^


----------



## Wolfmania (16. Juni 2011)

Clint Eastwood "Für eine Handvoll Dollar" YEAH


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Juni 2011)

Rocky Mountains


----------



## Jordin (16. Juni 2011)

schwule Cowboys


----------



## Niklasx (16. Juni 2011)

Cocktail


----------



## Ayuda (17. Juni 2011)

Mocktail


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juni 2011)

Appletini


----------



## Jordin (17. Juni 2011)

Kullerpfirsich


----------



## yves1993 (17. Juni 2011)

Saftig leckeres Obst...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juni 2011)

Kiwi


----------



## Ayuda (17. Juni 2011)

Neuseeland


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juni 2011)

Auswandern


----------



## yves1993 (17. Juni 2011)

Erörterung (Hatten wir neulich über das Thema grml :<)


----------



## Ayuda (18. Juni 2011)

Leistungskurs Deutsch


----------



## zoizz (18. Juni 2011)

Denglisch


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juni 2011)

Dänisch


----------



## Reflox (18. Juni 2011)

Indoeuropäisch


----------



## zoizz (18. Juni 2011)

Griechenland


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juni 2011)

Krise


----------



## yves1993 (18. Juni 2011)

Europa = Riesenfail


----------



## Ayuda (18. Juni 2011)

Politikwissenschaft


----------



## zoizz (18. Juni 2011)

geistige Führung


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juni 2011)

Merkel ^^


----------



## Reflox (18. Juni 2011)

Bundeskanzler/in


----------



## StaffEcon (18. Juni 2011)

good looking woman *


----------



## zoizz (18. Juni 2011)

Blindheit


----------



## yves1993 (18. Juni 2011)

Naivität


----------



## Jordin (18. Juni 2011)

(ein) Segen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juni 2011)

Papst


----------



## Ayuda (19. Juni 2011)

Hühner im Vatikan


----------



## zoizz (19. Juni 2011)

Chicks




&#8364; Rechtschreibung


----------



## LoLTroll (19. Juni 2011)

Kentucky Fried Chicken Oo


----------



## yves1993 (19. Juni 2011)

Schwarzhäutige Menschen


----------



## zoizz (19. Juni 2011)

weisse zähne


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juni 2011)

Zahnpasta


----------



## yves1993 (19. Juni 2011)

Blendamed


----------



## Jordin (19. Juni 2011)

Flecken, die man schlecht raus kriegt


----------



## yves1993 (20. Juni 2011)

Vanish


----------



## Ayuda (20. Juni 2011)

backstep


----------



## Wolfmania (20. Juni 2011)

Ausfallschritt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juni 2011)

Tanzen


----------



## Ayuda (20. Juni 2011)

Farin Urlaub




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_AmsTetNZ4


----------



## Jordin (20. Juni 2011)

Geschwisterliebe


----------



## Ayuda (21. Juni 2011)

AB 18


----------



## yves1993 (21. Juni 2011)

USK/ FSK


----------



## Jordin (21. Juni 2011)

Zensur


----------



## Ayuda (21. Juni 2011)

Zensus


----------



## Jordin (21. Juni 2011)

Zinsen


----------



## Wolfmania (21. Juni 2011)

Pleite


----------



## Ayuda (21. Juni 2011)

Geier


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juni 2011)

Wolfgang Petri o.o


----------



## Jordin (21. Juni 2011)

> Geier





> Wolfgang Petri


 

what the-?!^^
 Welch fulminanter Gedankengang!

 


OT

*Freundschaftsarmbändchen*


----------



## Ayuda (21. Juni 2011)

Bravo Girl


----------



## Alux (21. Juni 2011)

Aufklärung von Früher


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juni 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> what the-?!^^
> Welch fulminanter Gedankengang!



Haarscharfes Kombinieren, dafür bin ich bekannt   

B2T

Dr. Sommer


----------



## Alux (21. Juni 2011)

Ausstellung im Stadtmuseum


----------



## zoizz (21. Juni 2011)

Geschichte


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juni 2011)

Grimms Märchen


----------



## Alux (21. Juni 2011)

Langeweile


----------



## Jordin (21. Juni 2011)

auf dumme Gedanken kommen ...


----------



## Ayuda (22. Juni 2011)

jugendlicher Leichtsinn


----------



## Jordin (22. Juni 2011)

Auto klauen


----------



## Wolfmania (22. Juni 2011)

Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis


----------



## Jordin (22. Juni 2011)

42!


----------



## Wolfmania (22. Juni 2011)

Sinn des Lebens


----------



## sympathisant (22. Juni 2011)

monty python


----------



## Ayuda (22. Juni 2011)

Bringt mir ein Gebüsch....


----------



## Wolfmania (22. Juni 2011)

"jeder nur ein Kreuz"


----------



## Ayuda (22. Juni 2011)

festnageln


----------



## Jordin (22. Juni 2011)

kleben


----------



## Ellesmere (22. Juni 2011)

Ohrfeige


----------



## yves1993 (22. Juni 2011)

Autsch


----------



## Wolfmania (22. Juni 2011)

weinen


----------



## Ayuda (22. Juni 2011)

Thelma und Louise


----------



## Ellesmere (22. Juni 2011)

Brad Pitt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juni 2011)

Bratfett (  )


----------



## Ellesmere (22. Juni 2011)

Pommes


----------



## Wolfmania (22. Juni 2011)

Schniposa (Schnitzel mit Pommes und Salat)


----------



## Edou (22. Juni 2011)

Steak-Night(fuer uns die geilste Zeit!)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juni 2011)

Guy Love (no compromise)


----------



## Jordin (23. Juni 2011)

Musicals ^^


----------



## Ayuda (23. Juni 2011)

Gershwin


----------



## Alux (23. Juni 2011)

öhh....


----------



## Ayuda (23. Juni 2011)

Ahnungslosigkeit


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juni 2011)

Ich (imoment ._.)


----------



## Reflox (23. Juni 2011)

Egoist


----------



## yves1993 (24. Juni 2011)

N RL Kumpel (Sage seinen Namen jetzt nicht aus offensichtlichen Gründen...^^)


----------



## Ayuda (24. Juni 2011)

Menge der natürlichen Zahlen


----------



## Jordin (24. Juni 2011)

Feind


----------



## Ayuda (24. Juni 2011)

"They"


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juni 2011)

Prey


----------



## Alux (24. Juni 2011)

looten


----------



## Jordin (24. Juni 2011)

Trollschweiß


----------



## Ellesmere (24. Juni 2011)

Flaschen


----------



## Edou (24. Juni 2011)

Pfand


----------



## Alux (24. Juni 2011)

Geld


----------



## Wolfmania (24. Juni 2011)

Dagobert Duck


----------



## Ayuda (24. Juni 2011)

G = G'



[edit] man...zu langsam, war eigentlich zu "Geld" gedacht, aber zu "Dagobert Duck" passt es ja auch^^


----------



## Jordin (24. Juni 2011)

G .


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juni 2011)

Mythos ^^


----------



## Wolfmania (24. Juni 2011)

Sage


----------



## Edou (24. Juni 2011)

Gott *g*


----------



## Ayuda (24. Juni 2011)

Deus ex machina


----------



## Jordin (24. Juni 2011)

Literatur


----------



## Ayuda (24. Juni 2011)

Epochenschwellen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juni 2011)

Hirnschmelze


----------



## yves1993 (24. Juni 2011)

Fringe


----------



## Jordin (24. Juni 2011)

grenzwertig


----------



## Ayuda (25. Juni 2011)

Grenzwerte


----------



## Jordin (25. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juni 2011)

purer Hass (auf Mathe)


----------



## Olliruh (25. Juni 2011)

Schule


----------



## Ayuda (25. Juni 2011)

non scholae, sed vitae discipuli discunt


----------



## yves1993 (25. Juni 2011)

Latein


----------



## Edou (25. Juni 2011)

Böse


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juni 2011)

Hühner


----------



## yves1993 (25. Juni 2011)

Gronkh


----------



## Edou (25. Juni 2011)

Awesome


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juni 2011)

Yves wusste was ich meine  

Barney Stinson


----------



## Ayuda (25. Juni 2011)

legen-wait for it-dary


----------



## Edou (25. Juni 2011)

Suit Up


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juni 2011)

Nothing suits me like a suit ^^


----------



## Ayuda (25. Juni 2011)

Gesangseinlagen


----------



## Edou (25. Juni 2011)

Musical


----------



## yves1993 (25. Juni 2011)

Epic


----------



## Azerak (25. Juni 2011)

Lila  x.X


----------



## Jordin (26. Juni 2011)

Eifersucht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juni 2011)

Liebe


----------



## yves1993 (26. Juni 2011)

FFFUUUUU


----------



## Azerak (26. Juni 2011)

Comic


----------



## Jordin (26. Juni 2011)

*3 Stunden meines Lebens verschenkt 
(Comic = Watchmen = Fail!)*


----------



## Ayuda (26. Juni 2011)

Reue


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juni 2011)

Vergeben


----------



## Alux (26. Juni 2011)

Nächstenliebe


----------



## Ayuda (26. Juni 2011)

Alutrismus


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juni 2011)

kalifragilistisch expialigetisch


----------



## Ayuda (26. Juni 2011)

Wie bitte?


----------



## yves1993 (26. Juni 2011)

Ratlos


----------



## Jordin (26. Juni 2011)

Ich


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juni 2011)

du


----------



## yves1993 (26. Juni 2011)

Er


----------



## Jordin (26. Juni 2011)

\m/ METAL \m/


----------



## Azerak (26. Juni 2011)

Florian Silbereisen

*rofl*


----------



## yves1993 (27. Juni 2011)

Ist zwar kein Wort... beschreibt es aber ungemein gut (Wer das Wort will: Selbstmord)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rDVDgNzWlEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Azerak (27. Juni 2011)

Tragikomödie


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juni 2011)

der beste film der welt. (scott pilgrim <3333)


----------



## Edou (27. Juni 2011)

Eigene Meinung.


----------



## Ayuda (27. Juni 2011)

Gewissensfreiheit


----------



## Azerak (27. Juni 2011)

Grundrecht


----------



## yves1993 (27. Juni 2011)

Verletzung


----------



## Jordin (27. Juni 2011)

Blut


----------



## yves1993 (28. Juni 2011)

You've got red on you.


----------



## Wolfmania (28. Juni 2011)

Blade


----------



## Ellesmere (28. Juni 2011)

Rasierklinge


----------



## Wolfmania (28. Juni 2011)

Schaum


----------



## Jordin (28. Juni 2011)

Spaßtourismus


----------



## Wolfmania (28. Juni 2011)

Malle


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2011)

Urlaub 2011 (ja ich fliege hin, aber nicht zum saufen.  )


----------



## Ayuda (28. Juni 2011)

knappe Kasse


----------



## yves1993 (28. Juni 2011)

Meine Kasse.


----------



## Azerak (28. Juni 2011)

Sparkasse xD


----------



## Ayuda (28. Juni 2011)

Postbank


----------



## Azerak (28. Juni 2011)

Thomas Gottschalk


----------



## Jordin (29. Juni 2011)

schlechte Frisur


----------



## Ellesmere (29. Juni 2011)

Vokuhila


----------



## Ayuda (29. Juni 2011)

Minipli


----------



## Jordin (29. Juni 2011)

Mini-me


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juni 2011)

Yeah Baby


----------



## Jordin (29. Juni 2011)

Uhh, _benimm _Dich Baby!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juni 2011)

Mojo


----------



## yves1993 (29. Juni 2011)

Troll


----------



## Ayuda (30. Juni 2011)

Forentroll


----------



## Alux (30. Juni 2011)

Langeweile


----------



## Ellesmere (30. Juni 2011)

Stress


----------



## Velynn (30. Juni 2011)

Schule


----------



## Jordin (30. Juni 2011)

Der siebte Kreis der Hölle


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2011)

Schneewittchen und die 7 Zwerge


----------



## Ellesmere (30. Juni 2011)

Drogen


----------



## Ennia (30. Juni 2011)

Threadschließung


----------



## Jordin (30. Juni 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Schneewittchen und die 7 Zwerge



Hää? ^^



> Drogen



Häää²? ^^


----------



## Ellesmere (30. Juni 2011)

Unwissenheit

Drogen wg. "schnee"wittchen, schneewittchen und die "7" zwerge wg. dem siebten Kreis?!
Nur mal so meine Gedanken...^^


----------



## Jordin (30. Juni 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Drogen wg. "schnee"wittchen, schneewittchen und die "7" zwerge wg. dem siebten Kreis?!
> Nur mal so meine Gedanken...^^



Okay, macht Sinn 



Unwissenheit 

... 

Pluralistische Ignoranz


----------



## Ellesmere (30. Juni 2011)

Verwirrung


----------



## yves1993 (30. Juni 2011)

hat sich selbst verletzt...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2011)

Hypertrank


----------



## Ellesmere (1. Juli 2011)

Asterix & Obelix


----------



## Edou (1. Juli 2011)

Good old times


----------



## Jordin (1. Juli 2011)

Ford Mustang II (73-78), Coupé, matt schwarz


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juli 2011)

Burnout


----------



## yves1993 (1. Juli 2011)

Geschmolzenes Gummi


----------



## Jordin (1. Juli 2011)

SCHWANGER!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juli 2011)

Verhüten


----------



## yves1993 (1. Juli 2011)

AIDS


----------



## zoizz (1. Juli 2011)

Zitat: "schnackseln"


----------



## Jordin (2. Juli 2011)

politisch unkorrekt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2011)

vulgär


----------



## yves1993 (3. Juli 2011)

unflätige Sprache


----------



## Jordin (3. Juli 2011)

Französisch


----------



## Edou (3. Juli 2011)

Grausame Sprache.


----------



## zoizz (3. Juli 2011)

Ausländer


----------



## yves1993 (3. Juli 2011)

Luxemburg -.-


----------



## zoizz (3. Juli 2011)

bunte Häuser


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2011)

malen


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (3. Juli 2011)

Tintenklekse


----------



## yves1993 (3. Juli 2011)

Super Mario Sunshine


----------



## Velynn (4. Juli 2011)

Supernova


----------



## Ellesmere (4. Juli 2011)

Heiß


----------



## Alux (4. Juli 2011)

Sommer


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (4. Juli 2011)

Freibad


----------



## Ellesmere (4. Juli 2011)

Freitod


----------



## Wolfmania (4. Juli 2011)

Ende


----------



## yves1993 (4. Juli 2011)

This is the end of the world (as we know it)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-XTwWqzKeXc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Parodie is so geil ;D


----------



## Wolfmania (5. Juli 2011)

@yves jupp witzig

Neubeginn


----------



## Jordin (5. Juli 2011)

Trennung


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Juli 2011)

Knochensäge


----------



## Ellesmere (5. Juli 2011)

Pathologe


----------



## Wolfmania (5. Juli 2011)

Chainsaw Massaker


----------



## yves1993 (5. Juli 2011)

Friday


----------



## Jordin (5. Juli 2011)

Komasaufen

Edit:
schneller


----------



## Edou (5. Juli 2011)

Weekend (Ich war kurz davor, etwas blödes zu Assoziieren. )


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (5. Juli 2011)

Ausschlafen


----------



## Ayuda (5. Juli 2011)

frei haben


----------



## Jordin (5. Juli 2011)

Knast


----------



## yves1993 (6. Juli 2011)

Schule


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Juli 2011)

nie mehr


----------



## Ellesmere (6. Juli 2011)

Ewigkeit


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Juli 2011)

unendlich


----------



## Velynn (6. Juli 2011)

Pi


----------



## yves1993 (6. Juli 2011)

threeeepointonefouronefiveninetwosixfivethreefiveeightninesevenninethreetwothree.... (wers nicht kennt, --> youtube the pi song <3)


----------



## Wolfmania (7. Juli 2011)

Malen nach Zahlen


----------



## Ellesmere (7. Juli 2011)

Pferde


----------



## Wolfmania (7. Juli 2011)

Gestank


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (7. Juli 2011)

Würgereiz


----------



## Ellesmere (7. Juli 2011)

Ex


----------



## yves1993 (7. Juli 2011)

Megan Fox (Musste wohl an die Szene aus Transformers 2 denken als sie den Satz sagte...) "Ehm ist das deine Freundin (als er mit der Robotusse knutscht)?" Megan: Ex.


----------



## Ayuda (8. Juli 2011)

Murdoch


----------



## Edou (8. Juli 2011)

Wrestling (Murdoch = Trevor Murdoch = Gimmickname. =) )


----------



## Ayuda (8. Juli 2011)

sinnlos


----------



## Velynn (9. Juli 2011)

Unsinn

...bin mal wieder sehr kreativ


----------



## Ayuda (9. Juli 2011)

rumblödeln


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juli 2011)

Kindheit


----------



## Ayuda (9. Juli 2011)

früher....


----------



## yves1993 (9. Juli 2011)

..alles besser.


----------



## Velynn (9. Juli 2011)

Mary Sue & Marty Stu


----------



## Ayuda (10. Juli 2011)

who?


----------



## yves1993 (10. Juli 2011)

BAAM!


----------



## Ayuda (10. Juli 2011)

kritischer Treffer


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juli 2011)

One Hit


----------



## Ayuda (10. Juli 2011)

Ganker


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (10. Juli 2011)

Frustration


----------



## Velynn (10. Juli 2011)

Mathe


----------



## Ellesmere (11. Juli 2011)

Teppich


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Juli 2011)

Klopfer


----------



## Ayuda (11. Juli 2011)

Bamby


----------



## Jordin (11. Juli 2011)

Jäger


----------



## Edou (11. Juli 2011)

Wald


----------



## yves1993 (11. Juli 2011)

Schamhaare


----------



## Jordin (11. Juli 2011)

Red Bull


----------



## Alux (12. Juli 2011)

Airpower11


----------



## Ellesmere (12. Juli 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Red Bull



Wie biste denn da hin gekommen ?  

Düsseldorf


----------



## Ayuda (12. Juli 2011)

Altbier


----------



## Alux (12. Juli 2011)

Alkohol


----------



## Ellesmere (12. Juli 2011)

Reiniger


----------



## Ayuda (12. Juli 2011)

Fachangestellte für Gebäudereinigung


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Juli 2011)

"Beruf"


----------



## Ellesmere (12. Juli 2011)

Robert Lembke


----------



## Jordin (12. Juli 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Wie biste denn da hin gekommen ?



Gab's da nicht mal einen C.N.-Fact? 
 "Chuck Norris hat mal die Idee seine Schamhaare einzukochen und in Dosen abzufüllen. Wir kennen das Getränk als Red Bull ...?" 
– So oder so ähnlich?

 Argh. Googel macht kluch: Red Bull war sein abgefüllter Urin -.- 
 Die Schamhaare hingegen wurden als Potenzmittel verkauft. Möööp. Sry.



Zu 


> Robert Lembke



*Neid*!

(Wegen dem Zitat: "Mitleid bekommt man geschenkt, Neid muss man sich verdienen." Bevor einer fragt  )


----------



## Ellesmere (12. Juli 2011)

Frauenfußball^^

Oha ...und mir wird nachgesagt, ich habe komische Gedankengänge  
@Jordin


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Juli 2011)

stolpern


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (12. Juli 2011)

Kantstein


----------



## Ayuda (12. Juli 2011)

et in arcadia ego


----------



## Velynn (13. Juli 2011)

Arcania Gothic 4

(was ich immer alles bei den buffedShows aufschnapp..)


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

Zocken...


----------



## Jordin (13. Juli 2011)

russisches Roulette


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Juli 2011)

Jason Statham (wg. dem Film "13")


----------



## Ayuda (13. Juli 2011)

Jason Stiles


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juli 2011)

Freddy vs. Jason


----------



## Ayuda (13. Juli 2011)

Crosscover


----------



## Edou (13. Juli 2011)

Stuck Mojo


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juli 2011)

"Er hat mein Mojo gestohlen !?"


----------



## Jordin (14. Juli 2011)

Zeitreise


----------



## Edou (14. Juli 2011)

Zurûck in die Zukunft


----------



## Edou (14. Juli 2011)

Zurûck in die Zukunft


----------



## Ayuda (14. Juli 2011)

Michael J. Fox


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juli 2011)

Zurück in die Zukunft (&#9829


----------



## yves1993 (14. Juli 2011)

Flux Capacitor


----------



## Jordin (14. Juli 2011)

Kaffeemaschine


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juli 2011)

nervige Geräusche -.-


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (14. Juli 2011)

Kindergeschrei


----------



## yves1993 (14. Juli 2011)

wertvoll...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juli 2011)

Menschen


----------



## Ayuda (16. Juli 2011)

Seuche


----------



## Ellesmere (17. Juli 2011)

Pest


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (17. Juli 2011)

Rinderwahn


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juli 2011)

EHEC


----------



## Ayuda (17. Juli 2011)

Panikmache


----------



## yves1993 (18. Juli 2011)

Blödsinn


----------



## Ellesmere (18. Juli 2011)

Bullshit!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juli 2011)

DAMN IT !!


----------



## Wolfmania (19. Juli 2011)

Fluch


----------



## Ellesmere (19. Juli 2011)

Hexen


----------



## Wolfmania (19. Juli 2011)

Bibi Blocksberg


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juli 2011)

Kartoffelbrei


----------



## Zonalar (19. Juli 2011)

Gesicht vom 3.-Klässler


----------



## Ellesmere (19. Juli 2011)

Zahnlücke


----------



## Wolfmania (19. Juli 2011)

lispeln


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juli 2011)

Kevin Kuranyi (Fitnesstrainer xD)


----------



## Magogan (19. Juli 2011)

Fitness-Studio


----------



## yves1993 (19. Juli 2011)

Amerika


----------



## Ellesmere (20. Juli 2011)

Toastbrotmann


----------



## Wolfmania (20. Juli 2011)

Kellogs


----------



## Jordin (20. Juli 2011)

Special K


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juli 2011)

Placebo (Band)^^


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (20. Juli 2011)

Placenta (auch eine Band   )


----------



## Ayuda (21. Juli 2011)

schwanger


----------



## Jordin (21. Juli 2011)

Pille (danach)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juli 2011)

Star Trek ( da gibbet doch einen der Pille heißt oder ?  )


----------



## Ellesmere (21. Juli 2011)

Warp - Geschwindigkeit


----------



## Jordin (21. Juli 2011)

Wand


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juli 2011)

Kopf


----------



## Wolfmania (21. Juli 2011)

Hirn


----------



## Jordin (21. Juli 2011)

afk


----------



## Konov (21. Juli 2011)

Zocken


----------



## Ellesmere (21. Juli 2011)

Pokern


----------



## Jordin (21. Juli 2011)

Striptease

(diese Assoziation hat bestimmt das Avatar über mir beeinflusst ...  )


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juli 2011)

Scheine ...


----------



## Wolfmania (21. Juli 2011)

Slip


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juli 2011)

stecken


----------



## Edou (21. Juli 2011)

....alter, warum? WARUM?...
Meine Assoziation:
"Einen Wegstecken"


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juli 2011)

Faust

(wieso ? ist doch ne logische Schlussfolgerung, und Jordin hat angefangen !!!  Striptease -> Scheine -> Slip -> stecken  )


----------



## Edou (21. Juli 2011)

Bud Spencer

Ja, aber dennoch.


----------



## Jordin (21. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> *Faust*
> 
> (wieso ? ist doch ne logische Schlussfolgerung, und Jordin hat angefangen !!!  Striptease -> Scheine -> Slip -> stecken  )



Wieso ICH?! Ellesmere war's!!! Außerdem ist deine noch viiiiel schlimmer: "Einen Wegstecken" -> Faust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... ich bitte dich! 


BTT:
Biografie


----------



## Ayuda (21. Juli 2011)

Buch




huhu Jordin /winkt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juli 2011)

Wenn man als Man etwas mit Striptease assozieren soll, gibt es da nur dieses Schema. Ist halt so. Da kann Man(n) auch nix dafür.  

B2T:

Ayuda war schneller, dann...

Tuch


----------



## Ayuda (22. Juli 2011)

Gilde


----------



## Wolfmania (22. Juli 2011)

Bankfach


----------



## Ellesmere (22. Juli 2011)

Bankkaufmann


----------



## Edou (22. Juli 2011)

Job


----------



## SuperSaurfang (22. Juli 2011)

deutsche bank


----------



## Jordin (22. Juli 2011)

Ayuda schrieb:


> huhu Jordin /winkt


huhu Ayuda /zurückwinkt

englisches Bett


----------



## Konov (22. Juli 2011)

SuperSaurfang schrieb:


> deutsche bank





Jordin schrieb:


> englisches Bett



lol was für eine Assoziation. ^^

_______________________


Englisches Frühstück


----------



## Edou (22. Juli 2011)

Tee


----------



## Wolfmania (22. Juli 2011)

five o'clock


----------



## Ellesmere (22. Juli 2011)

Clockwork Orange


----------



## Ayuda (22. Juli 2011)

Kubrick


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2011)

Kuckuck


----------



## Ellesmere (23. Juli 2011)

Fliegen


----------



## Edou (23. Juli 2011)

Pilotenschein.


----------



## Jordin (23. Juli 2011)

10.000 €


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juli 2011)

ne Menge Schotter ^^


----------



## Jordin (23. Juli 2011)

Steinschlag


----------



## yves1993 (24. Juli 2011)

Angry Birds


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (24. Juli 2011)

Doodle Jump


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juli 2011)

iPhone


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (25. Juli 2011)

Apfelkuchen


----------



## Jordin (25. Juli 2011)

Vanillesoße


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2011)

Rote Grütze


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (25. Juli 2011)

Kantine


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2011)

Mikrowelle


----------



## Edou (25. Juli 2011)

Kinder (Und jetzt Fragt nicht wieso ich auf Kinder komme. :X)


----------



## Sabito (25. Juli 2011)

Schule


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (25. Juli 2011)

Abschreiben...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2011)

Abschreibungen (ja gibt es, erklär ich aber jetzt mal nicht  3 Jahre Wirtschaftsgym haben sich doch ausgezahlt \o/ )


----------



## Sabito (25. Juli 2011)

neues Schuljahr (habe mal nach Abschreibung gegooglet und das war das erste was mir dazu einfiel, weil ich dann auf eine Wirtschaftsschule gehe (entweder Schwerp. Handel oder IT-Dienstleistung^^)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2011)

Stress

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere sind Abschreibungen die stetige Verminderung von Vermögen, sei es Anlage oder Umlaufvermögen. Ein LKW mindert ja auch mit den Jahren immer seinen Wert, da gibt es dann ne Formel für, um diesen zu ermitteln. 

Ich kann dir nur eins sagen, Handel/Wirtschaft ist ein harter Brocken. Wenn du das aber erstmal alles verstehst, macht es unheimlich viel Spaß. Nur mit Mathe und Techno (Chemie *kotz*) hatte ich so meine Probleme. Am Ende standen da aber auch 2 4ren


----------



## Sabito (25. Juli 2011)

Müdigkeit

Damit das hier nicht im OT ausatet, können wir es, wenn wir weiter drüber reden wollen, einfach auf PN verlegen.^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2011)

Langeweile

Können wir machen, wenn du auf der Schule bist  Sonst laber ich dich mit Müll voll, den wir beide net 100%ig verstehen.  

(Wenn du Fragen hast nur zu (per PM). Ist bei mir bloß alles schon ein Jahr her ^^)


----------



## Geology rocks! (25. Juli 2011)

Statistik-Vorlesung


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2011)

schlafen...


----------



## Kuya (25. Juli 2011)

Zeitverschwendung


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (26. Juli 2011)

Ärgerlich


----------



## xandy (26. Juli 2011)

leere Brieftasche


----------



## yves1993 (26. Juli 2011)

Frauen... *hust*


----------



## Geology rocks! (26. Juli 2011)

Klischee


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2011)

Wahrheit


----------



## Jordin (26. Juli 2011)

Pflicht


----------



## Edou (26. Juli 2011)

Hausarbeit


----------



## yves1993 (26. Juli 2011)

Putzlappen


----------



## Ellesmere (26. Juli 2011)

Ratzeputz (ist glaub ich ein Schnaps oder so)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2011)

Pokemon (hat mich an diese eine Ratte da erinnert.  )


----------



## Geology rocks! (26. Juli 2011)

nervige Kinder früh in der Bahn


(und laut GameBoy spielen während der gemeine Student noch im Halbschlaf ist^^)


----------



## Jordin (26. Juli 2011)

Pumpgun


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2011)

tot x.x


----------



## yves1993 (26. Juli 2011)

Utøya


----------



## Delso (27. Juli 2011)

Zeltlager

(um hoffentlich von dem Norwegen Thema wegzukommen)


----------



## Jordin (27. Juli 2011)

Bier trinken


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juli 2011)

täglicher Tagesablauf


----------



## Geology rocks! (27. Juli 2011)

Routine


----------



## Delso (28. Juli 2011)

Langeweile


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2011)

Bier trinken (fuuuuuuuuuuu Teufelskreis :x)


----------



## Jordin (28. Juli 2011)

sich auf den falschen Schoß setzen …


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2011)

Überraschung! 

Mir sind da eig. andere Sachen... ach egal ^^


----------



## Linija (28. Juli 2011)

hmm...

Freude


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (29. Juli 2011)

Schneefrei....


----------



## iShock (29. Juli 2011)

Schule


----------



## yves1993 (29. Juli 2011)

Sommerferien...^^


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (29. Juli 2011)

Flugplatz


----------



## Jordin (1. August 2011)

keine Bäume


----------



## NviDses (1. August 2011)

Naturkatastrophe


----------



## Kuya (3. August 2011)

Weltuntergang


----------



## Edou (3. August 2011)

Humbug


----------



## Jordin (3. August 2011)

Horoskope


----------



## Geology rocks! (3. August 2011)

billiges anbaggern


----------



## Kuya (3. August 2011)

Hip Hop


----------



## Sethia (4. August 2011)

Schlabberhosen... (oder wie auch immer die heissen mögen)


----------



## Jordin (4. August 2011)

Sethia schrieb:


> Schlabberhosen... (oder wie auch immer die heissen mögen)



*hust* Baggy oder Saggy Pants
Jetzt tu doch nicht so, als wüsstest du das nicht 

BTT: 
hübsche Unterhose


----------



## Kuya (5. August 2011)

...öhm.. Sex!


----------



## Velynn (5. August 2011)

Der/Die Ex


----------



## Zonalar (6. August 2011)

X!


----------



## Recundis (6. August 2011)

Kreis.


----------



## Kuya (6. August 2011)

Teufelskreis


----------



## Geology rocks! (7. August 2011)

Gamenovels


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. August 2011)

lesen


----------



## Geology rocks! (8. August 2011)

schreiben


----------



## Ellesmere (8. August 2011)

Klausur


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (8. August 2011)

Schlaflos


----------



## Ellesmere (8. August 2011)

Seattle


----------



## Wolfmania (8. August 2011)

Pleite-USA


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (8. August 2011)

Goldbarren


----------



## Jordin (10. August 2011)

"Haben Sie Goldschmuck den Sie nicht länger brauchen ..."


----------



## Ellesmere (10. August 2011)

Werbung


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. August 2011)

Propaganda


----------



## Geology rocks! (10. August 2011)

Gute Nachricht


----------



## Sethia (10. August 2011)

Schwangerschaft...


----------



## Edou (10. August 2011)

Mädchen oder Junge


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. August 2011)

Sex


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (10. August 2011)

Ein Ballontier aus Kondomen


----------



## yves1993 (11. August 2011)

Clown


----------



## Ellesmere (11. August 2011)

rote Nase


----------



## Jordin (11. August 2011)

Rudolph


----------



## Geology rocks! (11. August 2011)

bösartiger Tumor


----------



## yves1993 (11. August 2011)

Krebs


----------



## Wolfmania (11. August 2011)

Dr.Zwicky


----------



## Schrottinator (11. August 2011)

Dr. House


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (12. August 2011)

Dr. Acula


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. August 2011)

Scrubs ^^


----------



## Wolfmania (12. August 2011)

DVD-Box


----------



## Geology rocks! (13. August 2011)

zu teure Halbstaffeln


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. August 2011)

Pokémon


----------



## yves1993 (14. August 2011)

Kindheit


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (14. August 2011)

Rodeln


----------



## Schrottinator (14. August 2011)

Arbeitsplatz


----------



## Geology rocks! (15. August 2011)

Revolution


----------



## Schrottinator (15. August 2011)

Tod und Zerstörung


----------



## Geology rocks! (15. August 2011)

Tod und Verfall


----------



## seanbuddha (15. August 2011)

Tod und Verwesung


----------



## Geology rocks! (15. August 2011)

Forsaken


----------



## Schrottinator (15. August 2011)

Alte PC-Spiele


----------



## Ellesmere (15. August 2011)

Pac-Man


----------



## Schrottinator (15. August 2011)

Atari


----------



## Wolfmania (15. August 2011)

Joystick


----------



## Schrottinator (15. August 2011)

Street Fighter!


----------



## Ellesmere (15. August 2011)

Motorrad


----------



## Jordin (15. August 2011)

Organspende


----------



## Geology rocks! (16. August 2011)

Nieren




(hallo Jordin.. willkommen zurück *winkt*)


----------



## Ellesmere (16. August 2011)

Essen


----------



## Geology rocks! (16. August 2011)

A1


----------



## Wolfmania (16. August 2011)

Ruhrpott


----------



## Geology rocks! (17. August 2011)

Graffiti


----------



## Wolfmania (17. August 2011)

U-Haft


----------



## Jordin (17. August 2011)

Stalking




Geology schrieb:


> (hallo Jordin.. willkommen zurück *winkt*)


/wave


----------



## Edou (17. August 2011)

"Ich Stalke nicht! Mal so nebenbei, du hast keine Milch mehr..."


----------



## Jordin (17. August 2011)

Rose!


----------



## Ellesmere (17. August 2011)

Du wollen kaufen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. August 2011)

Rose ... edit: ... omfg fail xD

*Verkäufer*


----------



## Geology rocks! (18. August 2011)

"Eh' brauchst Du?"


----------



## Jordin (18. August 2011)

made in taiwan


----------



## Ellesmere (18. August 2011)

Führerschein


----------



## Wolfmania (18. August 2011)

Ellesmere wieder made in taiwan - führerschein ?! :-)

im Lotto gewonnen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. August 2011)

Pech


----------



## Schrottinator (18. August 2011)

Schwefel


----------



## Wolfmania (19. August 2011)

Terence Hill (Zwei wie Pech und Schwefel)


----------



## Ellesmere (19. August 2011)

Blaue Augen


Führerschein-weil ich mal einen Bericht im Tv gesehen hab, wie oft dort die Führerscheine gefälscht sind.
Kann aber auch Thailand gewesen sein ....


----------



## Wolfmania (19. August 2011)

ach Ellesmere ich liebe Deine Assoziationen einfach !

Elton John


----------



## Jordin (19. August 2011)

Brite


----------



## Potpotom (19. August 2011)

mieses Essen


----------



## Wolfmania (19. August 2011)

lauwarmes Bier


----------



## Potpotom (19. August 2011)

Kölsch *duck*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

Würgereflex :<


----------



## Alux (21. August 2011)

öffentliches Klo


----------



## Wolfmania (22. August 2011)

Flackerlicht (hab ich letztens festgestellt am Hauptbahnhof - dachte erst die Lampe sei kaputt doch das ist wegen den Drogenheinis...


----------



## Ellesmere (22. August 2011)

Stroboskop


----------



## Jordin (22. August 2011)

*kopfkratz* ... www...wikipedia...de ... Ah. Hmm.

Dorfdisse


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2011)

Schlagermukke (jaja -.-*)


----------



## Ellesmere (22. August 2011)

Du kannst nicht immer 17 sein ...*sing-träller-sing*


----------



## Wolfmania (22. August 2011)

AUS-Knopf


----------



## Jordin (22. August 2011)

4 - 8 - 15 - 16 - 23 - 42


----------



## Ellesmere (22. August 2011)

Zahlenfolge


----------



## Wolfmania (22. August 2011)

malen nach Zahlen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2011)

906090


----------



## Ellesmere (22. August 2011)

Gewinnspiel


----------



## Wolfmania (22. August 2011)

ohne Gewehr...


----------



## Jordin (22. August 2011)

mit Messer


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2011)

und Gabel


----------



## Edou (22. August 2011)

Gummistiefel (und jetz nicht fragen wieso *lol*)


----------



## Ellesmere (23. August 2011)

Manni Ludolff


----------



## Jordin (23. August 2011)

Wer?

(Was wiki nicht findet, existiert auch nicht. Nein, nein!)


----------



## Ellesmere (23. August 2011)

Wo?  

Auf die Frage von jordin: Das ist einer von den Schrottbrüdern. Der duschte gerad im TV mit Gummistiefeln.


----------



## Wolfmania (23. August 2011)

Sesamstraße


----------



## Ellesmere (23. August 2011)

Kindergarten


----------



## Kuya (23. August 2011)

Bundestag


----------



## Jordin (23. August 2011)

Blau


----------



## Wolfmania (24. August 2011)

Meer


----------



## Ellesmere (24. August 2011)

Weniger 
(ob ein Psychologe Aufgrund unserer Assoziationen wohl Schlußfolgerungen ziehen könnte ?.... )


----------



## Jordin (24. August 2011)

(Ja.) 


Schimpfwortfilter

Warum?
In "Weniger" ist das böse N-Wort versteckt. In meinem ersten MMO wurde das Wort immer als SXQIVB o.ä. angezeigt. 
Darum!


----------



## Wolfmania (26. August 2011)

XXX


----------



## Jordin (26. August 2011)

Vin Diesel


----------



## Delso (26. August 2011)

Glatze


----------



## Ellesmere (26. August 2011)

Mütze


----------



## Zonalar (26. August 2011)

Matze!


----------



## Wolfmania (26. August 2011)

Atze


----------



## Jordin (26. August 2011)

Bierbude


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. August 2011)

Bier

(ja sehr scharfsinnig ich weiß  )


----------



## Alux (27. August 2011)

Hopfen


----------



## Jordin (27. August 2011)

Anno 1701


----------



## Ellesmere (27. August 2011)

Vergangenheit


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. August 2011)

Plusquamperfekt D:


----------



## Alux (27. August 2011)

Latein


----------



## Ellesmere (28. August 2011)

Cäsar


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. August 2011)

Asterix und Obelix

(Alux deine Signatur nervt... xD)


----------



## Geology rocks! (31. August 2011)

comic books


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (1. September 2011)

Der Comic-Verkäufer von den Simpsons


----------



## Geology rocks! (2. September 2011)

Übergewicht


----------



## llcool13 (3. September 2011)

Fastfood


----------



## Geology rocks! (4. September 2011)

Besatzerbrötchen


----------



## Ellesmere (5. September 2011)

Care-Paket


----------



## Geology rocks! (5. September 2011)

Cargo-Kult


----------



## Deanne (8. September 2011)

Dschungel


----------



## Wolfmania (9. September 2011)

Tarzan


----------



## Alux (9. September 2011)

Lendenschürzen


----------



## Ellesmere (9. September 2011)

Küche


----------



## Wolfmania (9. September 2011)

Messerblock


----------



## zoizz (9. September 2011)

liniert 


manchmal frage ich mich auch ...


----------



## Alux (12. September 2011)

Heft


----------



## Geology rocks! (13. September 2011)

Schönschreiben


----------



## Wolfmania (13. September 2011)

Arzt


----------



## Jordin (13. September 2011)

10 Euro


----------



## Alux (13. September 2011)

Taschenbuch


----------



## Wolfmania (13. September 2011)

*Lustiges* Taschenbuch


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. September 2011)

Comics


----------



## Alux (13. September 2011)

Marvel


----------



## Resch (14. September 2011)

Spiderman


----------



## Jordin (14. September 2011)

New York


----------



## Wolfmania (14. September 2011)

Frank Sinatra


----------



## Alux (14. September 2011)

Oldie


----------



## Demordar (15. September 2011)

Hunger


----------



## Jordin (15. September 2011)

Happymeal mit 2x Fruchttüte


----------



## Resch (15. September 2011)

Juniortüte


----------



## Winipek (15. September 2011)

Marihuana


----------



## Alux (15. September 2011)

Seinen Horizont erweitern


----------



## Alux (15. September 2011)

Seinen Horizont erweitern


----------



## ZAM (15. September 2011)

Lesen


----------



## xashija (15. September 2011)

Schriftgröße


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. September 2011)

CAPSLOCK!!!!!111


----------



## Wolfmania (15. September 2011)

WICHTIGTUER


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. September 2011)

BLÖDMANN -.-


----------



## Wolfmania (16. September 2011)

Angie und die Westerwelle


----------



## Edou (16. September 2011)

Fisch-Restaurant.


----------



## ZAM (16. September 2011)

Übelkeit


----------



## Jordin (16. September 2011)

Schwanger!


----------



## Ellesmere (16. September 2011)

dick


----------



## Edou (16. September 2011)

Schmutzige Gedanken.


----------



## Resch (16. September 2011)

Porno


----------



## xashija (16. September 2011)

Nervige Werbung


----------



## Alux (16. September 2011)

XXX Lutz


----------



## Geology rocks! (17. September 2011)

... ich würde zum Arzt gehen...








[wegen "rotem Stuhl"^^]


----------



## Alux (18. September 2011)

Immer wieder gern

(geh gern zum Arzt da unter meinen Bekannten jeder vertreten vom Zahnarzt über Internisten bis zum Chirurgen xD)


----------



## Ellesmere (19. September 2011)

Urlaub


----------



## Wolfmania (19. September 2011)

ausschlafen


----------



## Geology rocks! (19. September 2011)

Sonntag


----------



## xashija (19. September 2011)

Wochenend-Ende


----------



## Alux (19. September 2011)

schade


----------



## Edou (19. September 2011)

schadenfreude


----------



## Alux (19. September 2011)

Schule


----------



## Edou (19. September 2011)

(leider) Wichtig


----------



## Jordin (20. September 2011)

Rechnungen bezahlen


----------



## Resch (20. September 2011)

Geld weg


----------



## Ellesmere (21. September 2011)

Diebstahl


----------



## Wolfmania (21. September 2011)

Spurensicherung


----------



## Ellesmere (21. September 2011)

Ruß


----------



## Jordin (21. September 2011)

Kamin


----------



## Resch (21. September 2011)

Weihnachtsmann


----------



## Alux (21. September 2011)

Kleine Kinder


----------



## Jordin (22. September 2011)

Lollies lecken


----------



## Wolfmania (22. September 2011)

Bertie Botts _Bohnen_ jeder Geschmacksrichtung


----------



## Jordin (22. September 2011)

Popel!


----------



## Ellesmere (22. September 2011)

Grün


----------



## Wolfmania (22. September 2011)

Rasen von Wimbledon


----------



## Resch (22. September 2011)

Tennis


----------



## Alux (23. September 2011)

geile Zeit


----------



## Geology rocks! (24. September 2011)

"Früher"


----------



## Alux (24. September 2011)

unschuldig


----------



## Edou (25. September 2011)

Lüge


----------



## Alux (25. September 2011)

notwendig


----------



## Wolfmania (26. September 2011)

Sauerstoff


----------



## Geology rocks! (26. September 2011)

O


----------



## Resch (27. September 2011)

Two


----------



## Wolfmania (27. September 2011)

U2


----------



## Ellesmere (27. September 2011)

U-Boot


----------



## Edou (27. September 2011)

Drogen schmuggeln


----------



## Alux (27. September 2011)

Päckchen


----------



## Ellesmere (28. September 2011)

Weihnachten


----------



## Wolfmania (28. September 2011)

Rute


----------



## Geology rocks! (28. September 2011)

"Du Ferkel"






[edit] ja ich weiß... Freud und so ^^


----------



## Resch (28. September 2011)

Rosa


----------



## Reflox (28. September 2011)

Wurst! (Nein, nicht diese Wurst, du Perversling )


----------



## Ellesmere (28. September 2011)

Schwein


----------



## Alux (28. September 2011)

Leckerschmecker *sabber*


----------



## Geology rocks! (28. September 2011)

Leckermäulchen


----------



## Ellesmere (29. September 2011)

Pudding


----------



## Wolfmania (29. September 2011)

Dr. Oetker


----------



## Edou (29. September 2011)

Kein Richtiger Doktor *Auf Scrubs anspiel*


----------



## Ellesmere (29. September 2011)

Doktorspiele


----------



## Geology rocks! (30. September 2011)

Rollenspiele


----------



## Resch (30. September 2011)

Krankenschwester :-D


----------



## Gazeran (30. September 2011)

Heiß


----------



## Geology rocks! (30. September 2011)

Herdplatte


----------



## Alux (30. September 2011)

Siemens


----------



## Ellesmere (30. September 2011)

Geschirrspüler (Meiner^^)


----------



## Geology rocks! (30. September 2011)

Miele


----------



## Alux (1. Oktober 2011)

Waschmaschine


----------



## Geology rocks! (1. Oktober 2011)

Mittwoch


----------



## Alux (1. Oktober 2011)

Patchday


----------



## Gazeran (1. Oktober 2011)

WoW


----------



## Zonalar (1. Oktober 2011)

Auktionshaus


----------



## Geology rocks! (1. Oktober 2011)

Sotheby’s


----------



## Alux (1. Oktober 2011)

Geld


----------



## Geology rocks! (2. Oktober 2011)

Transfermedium


----------



## Wolfmania (4. Oktober 2011)

online-banking


----------



## Ellesmere (4. Oktober 2011)

Pin und Tan


----------



## Wolfmania (5. Oktober 2011)

Peter Pan


----------



## Geology rocks! (5. Oktober 2011)

Tinkerbel


----------



## Ellesmere (5. Oktober 2011)

Glöckchen


----------



## Geology rocks! (5. Oktober 2011)

klingeling


----------



## BunzLee (5. Oktober 2011)

Tür.


----------



## Ellesmere (5. Oktober 2011)

Möglichkeit


----------



## Alux (5. Oktober 2011)

Wahl


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Oktober 2011)

Qual


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (6. Oktober 2011)

Zahnarzt


----------



## Resch (6. Oktober 2011)

Schmerzen


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Oktober 2011)

im Hirn


----------



## Ellesmere (6. Oktober 2011)

Brain dead


----------



## Geology rocks! (6. Oktober 2011)

geiler Film 





[Edit: Weiß jemand ob ich den irgendwo bekommen kann auf DvD oder als Datei?]


----------



## Alux (6. Oktober 2011)

DVD-Abend


----------



## Geology rocks! (7. Oktober 2011)

Frau auf Tagung


----------



## Ellesmere (7. Oktober 2011)

Fremdgehen


----------



## Wolfmania (7. Oktober 2011)

offene Beziehung


----------



## Ellesmere (7. Oktober 2011)

Lüge


----------



## Resch (7. Oktober 2011)

Wahrheit


----------



## Ellesmere (7. Oktober 2011)

Serum


----------



## Wolfmania (7. Oktober 2011)

Jack Bauer


----------



## Geology rocks! (7. Oktober 2011)

" [...] so taff wie Jack Bauer wenn man ihn mit Chuck Norris ausstopft [..]"


----------



## Reflox (8. Oktober 2011)

Chuck Norris Testa


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (8. Oktober 2011)

All your base are belong to us


----------



## Geology rocks! (9. Oktober 2011)

Cheat


----------



## Wolfmania (9. Oktober 2011)

Passwort


----------



## Geology rocks! (10. Oktober 2011)

********


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Oktober 2011)

Mondfinsternis


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (10. Oktober 2011)

Sonnenfinsternis


----------



## Geology rocks! (10. Oktober 2011)

Kernschatten


----------



## Wolfmania (11. Oktober 2011)

Physik


----------



## Ellesmere (11. Oktober 2011)

Chemie


----------



## Alux (11. Oktober 2011)

Schall und Rauch


----------



## Wolfmania (11. Oktober 2011)

Deutsches Museum München


----------



## Geology rocks! (11. Oktober 2011)

Verkehrszentrum


----------



## OMGStranger (12. Oktober 2011)

Autos


----------



## Wolfmania (12. Oktober 2011)

Need for Speed


----------



## Geology rocks! (12. Oktober 2011)

PS2


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (12. Oktober 2011)

GTA


----------



## Geology rocks! (12. Oktober 2011)

ViceCity





[yeah baby.. best part ever!!]


----------



## Wolfmania (13. Oktober 2011)

Miami Vice


----------



## Geology rocks! (13. Oktober 2011)

rosa Anzüge


----------



## Alux (13. Oktober 2011)

flippig


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Oktober 2011)

Flip flop


----------



## Alux (13. Oktober 2011)

Sommer


----------



## Geology rocks! (13. Oktober 2011)

[censored] baden


----------



## Mahadras (14. Oktober 2011)

sonnen


----------



## Geology rocks! (14. Oktober 2011)

Bräune


----------



## Alshakal (14. Oktober 2011)

Afrika


----------



## Alux (14. Oktober 2011)

Sonne


----------



## Wolfmania (14. Oktober 2011)

sunset boulevard


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (14. Oktober 2011)

Sonnenbad


----------



## Alux (14. Oktober 2011)

Sonnenbrand


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (15. Oktober 2011)

Hummer


----------



## Alux (15. Oktober 2011)

Die Meisterröstung


----------



## Geology rocks! (15. Oktober 2011)

Kaffee


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (16. Oktober 2011)

Fair Trade


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Oktober 2011)

Wall Street trader


----------



## Ellesmere (17. Oktober 2011)

Broker


----------



## Resch (19. Oktober 2011)

Finanzkrise


----------



## Wolfmania (19. Oktober 2011)

Griiieeeechenland (Grillstube Saloniki ^^)


----------



## Alux (19. Oktober 2011)

gutes Essen


----------



## Ellesmere (19. Oktober 2011)

Muttern


----------



## Reflox (19. Oktober 2011)

Hotel Mama


----------



## Ellesmere (19. Oktober 2011)

40 jähriger Junggeselle


----------



## Reflox (19. Oktober 2011)

Bauer sucht Frau


----------



## Ellesmere (19. Oktober 2011)

peinlich


----------



## Wolfmania (19. Oktober 2011)

fremdschämen


----------



## Geology rocks! (19. Oktober 2011)

Unwort


----------



## Reflox (19. Oktober 2011)

s beshte wos jeh hets giz 



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JpMU3P4ZlBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Geology rocks! (20. Oktober 2011)

zweite mittelhochdeutsche Lautverschiebung





[edit: Berichtigung^^]


----------



## Ellesmere (20. Oktober 2011)

eventuell "*Lautverschiebung*"?
dann        	-> Plattdeutsch
ansonsten   -> Gehfehler?!^^


----------



## Geology rocks! (20. Oktober 2011)

[herde eike]



@Ellesmere: Oh danke... ich sollte früh vor der Uni nicht in Foren schreiben ;P


----------



## Alux (23. Oktober 2011)

unbekannt


----------



## Lortox (23. Oktober 2011)

Aliens


----------



## Geology rocks! (23. Oktober 2011)

Sigourney Weaver


----------



## Ellesmere (23. Oktober 2011)

Glatze


----------



## Geology rocks! (23. Oktober 2011)

Mütze















[mir schwant Böses was als nächstes kommt^^]


----------



## Wolfmania (24. Oktober 2011)

Winter


----------



## Dropz (25. Oktober 2011)

Gmütlichkeit


----------



## Wolfmania (25. Oktober 2011)

Kerzen


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (25. Oktober 2011)

Erleuchtung (:


----------



## Ellesmere (25. Oktober 2011)

Gedankenblitz


----------



## Alux (25. Oktober 2011)

Telepathie


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (25. Oktober 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Telepathie



Aliens...


----------



## Alux (25. Oktober 2011)

[Name eines toten Promis (Elvis, Michael Jackson...)] ist nach Hause gegangen.


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (25. Oktober 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> [Name eines toten Promis (Elvis, Michael Jackson...)] ist nach Hause gegangen.



Ich müsste den Post jetzt zum 3. mal lesen, um ihn endlich zu stehn...
Hmhm...

Vermutung


----------



## Alux (25. Oktober 2011)

Was laberscht du?


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (25. Oktober 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Was laberscht du?



Langsam anstrengend


----------



## Geology rocks! (26. Oktober 2011)

Familientreffen


----------



## Wolfmania (26. Oktober 2011)

alte Geschichten


----------



## Ellesmere (26. Oktober 2011)

Ex-Freunde


----------



## Geology rocks! (26. Oktober 2011)

Drama


----------



## Wolfmania (26. Oktober 2011)

"mehr Drama, Baby !"


----------



## Alux (26. Oktober 2011)

"Du brauchst mehr Emotion!"


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Oktober 2011)

Euer Volk verlangt nach Kakao!


----------



## Wolfmania (26. Oktober 2011)

Nesquick


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (26. Oktober 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Nesquick



Eklig...


----------



## Ellesmere (26. Oktober 2011)

Rotze


----------



## Alux (26. Oktober 2011)

Gesundheit!


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (26. Oktober 2011)

Medikit


----------



## Geology rocks! (26. Oktober 2011)

immer verkaufen weil man 1000 hat und dann keine haben wenn man sie braucht


----------



## Ellesmere (26. Oktober 2011)

Freunde


----------



## Geology rocks! (26. Oktober 2011)

Freitag-Abend-Kneipe


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (26. Oktober 2011)

Trinken


----------



## Alux (26. Oktober 2011)

B52


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (26. Oktober 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> B52



Brandbomben
(Ja, das ist mir tatsächlich vor Alkohol eingefallen )


----------



## Geology rocks! (26. Oktober 2011)

Napalm


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (26. Oktober 2011)

Geology schrieb:


> Napalm



Worms


----------



## Wolfmania (27. Oktober 2011)

Rheinland-Pfalz


----------



## Ellesmere (27. Oktober 2011)

Saumagen


----------



## Geology rocks! (27. Oktober 2011)

Kohl


----------



## Alux (27. Oktober 2011)

Suppe


----------



## Geology rocks! (28. Oktober 2011)

Borschtsch


----------



## Wolfmania (28. Oktober 2011)

Geology schrieb:


> Borschtsch



dat is ne polnische oder russische Suppe oder ?

Minestrone


----------



## Geology rocks! (28. Oktober 2011)

Pizza












Wolfmania schrieb:


> dat is ne polnische oder russische Suppe oder ?



[Ja, das(!) ist(!) eine(!) ukrainische Spezialität.]


----------



## Ellesmere (28. Oktober 2011)

Ist die Ukraine eigentl. sowas wie das Bayern Russlands, bevor die sich unabhängig gemacht haben ? 

Okeee, das ist vermutlich zu lang für den Assothread, hmm...
(ist aber das 1. was mir eingefallen ist ^^)


Mafia


----------



## Geology rocks! (28. Oktober 2011)

Puzo


----------



## xashija (28. Oktober 2011)

Oscar


----------



## Geology rocks! (28. Oktober 2011)

die bezaubernde Annette 



[und wenn ihr unbedingt was zu "Oscar" haben wollt: Gold]


----------



## Alux (6. November 2011)

glänzend


----------



## llcool13 (12. November 2011)

Der eine Ring


----------



## Geology rocks! (12. November 2011)

my precious


----------



## llcool13 (12. November 2011)

Gollum


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (22. November 2011)

Ashley Olsen



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geology rocks! (22. November 2011)

Bree Olsen


----------



## Zoekia (24. November 2011)

Charlie Sheen


----------



## Wolfmania (25. November 2011)

Frau im Schrank


----------



## Resch (25. November 2011)

Nu**en und Koks Affären


----------



## Geology rocks! (25. November 2011)

nochmal jung sein


----------



## Alux (26. November 2011)

geniesen


----------



## Geology rocks! (26. November 2011)

freier Tag


----------



## Wolfmania (2. Dezember 2011)

frühstücken gehen


----------



## DefloS (2. Dezember 2011)

eier


----------



## xashija (2. Dezember 2011)

Huhn


----------



## Wolfmania (2. Dezember 2011)

anbraten


----------



## Geology rocks! (2. Dezember 2011)

Fett


----------



## Sargonnass (7. Dezember 2011)

Herzinfarkt


----------



## Meffipower (7. Dezember 2011)

Doppelherz


----------



## Resch (7. Dezember 2011)

Alt


----------



## Wolfmania (7. Dezember 2011)

ALT-Gr


----------



## Alux (7. Dezember 2011)

Mc Donalds


----------



## Geology rocks! (7. Dezember 2011)

Besatzerbrötchen


----------



## Wolfmania (8. Dezember 2011)

Rosinenbomber


----------



## Resch (8. Dezember 2011)

Berlin


----------



## Geology rocks! (8. Dezember 2011)

Seed


----------



## llcool13 (10. Dezember 2011)

Peter Fox


----------



## Azerak (10. Dezember 2011)

Affe


----------



## llcool13 (10. Dezember 2011)

Banane


----------



## Geology rocks! (10. Dezember 2011)

Safer Sex "Unterricht" in der Schule


----------



## llcool13 (10. Dezember 2011)

Kondom


----------



## Geology rocks! (12. Dezember 2011)

schmeckt nicht


----------



## Velynn (12. Dezember 2011)

Lakritze


----------



## Geology rocks! (12. Dezember 2011)

Anis


----------



## Ellesmere (12. Dezember 2011)

Schnaps


----------



## Wolfmania (12. Dezember 2011)

Leiche


----------



## Klein-Maha (15. Dezember 2011)

Gibbs


----------



## Ellesmere (15. Dezember 2011)

Gibbs? Sowie Robin Gibb?

Bee Gees


----------



## Geology rocks! (15. Dezember 2011)

Bundespolizei


----------



## Resch (15. Dezember 2011)

Grün


----------



## Wolfmania (15. Dezember 2011)

blau


----------



## Klein-Maha (16. Dezember 2011)

besoffen


----------



## Resch (16. Dezember 2011)

Bier


----------



## Wolfmania (16. Dezember 2011)

Hopfen


----------



## Geology rocks! (17. Dezember 2011)

Widerhaken


----------



## Alux (17. Dezember 2011)

Attacke


----------



## Reflox (17. Dezember 2011)

effektiv


----------



## milamagic (20. Dezember 2011)

effizient


----------



## Geology rocks! (22. Dezember 2011)

Optimierung


----------



## Wolfmania (22. Dezember 2011)

Fehlermeldung


----------



## Geology rocks! (22. Dezember 2011)

404


----------



## Alux (22. Dezember 2011)

Blizzard


----------



## Soladra (25. Dezember 2011)

Faules Pack... ehm, ich meine  natürlich Eissturm


----------



## Reflox (25. Dezember 2011)

kalt ._.


----------



## Soladra (25. Dezember 2011)

meine Füße


----------



## Geology rocks! (26. Dezember 2011)

footjob





[ja ich weiß^^ aber man soll ja das erste schreiben was einem einfällt ]


----------



## Wolfmania (4. Januar 2012)

billiger Sexfilm


----------



## Geology rocks! (4. Januar 2012)

VHS


----------



## BenNevis (7. Januar 2012)

vollgestopftes Regal


----------



## Ellesmere (7. Januar 2012)

Kinder


----------



## Geology rocks! (7. Januar 2012)

Teppichratten


----------



## Ellesmere (7. Januar 2012)

Ungeziefer


----------



## Alux (7. Januar 2012)

Bett


----------



## Ellesmere (7. Januar 2012)

Wanze


----------



## BenNevis (9. Januar 2012)

Abhörskandal


----------



## Nathil (9. Januar 2012)

BND


----------



## Wolfmania (9. Januar 2012)

CIA


----------



## Geology rocks! (9. Januar 2012)

gefälschte Beweise


----------



## Ritschy (10. Januar 2012)

Falschaussage


----------



## Geology rocks! (10. Januar 2012)

5 Jahre


----------



## Nathil (11. Januar 2012)

Raubkopierer


----------



## Geology rocks! (11. Januar 2012)

"Kill them all"


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Januar 2012)

Verderbter Aschenbringer


----------



## Alux (11. Januar 2012)

Highlord Alexandros Morgraine


----------



## Geology rocks! (12. Januar 2012)

WoW-Scheiß


----------



## Azerak (17. Januar 2012)

Allgemeiner Unmut ;P


----------



## Resch (18. Januar 2012)

Armut


----------



## Geology rocks! (31. Januar 2012)

VWL I


----------



## Brocklesnar (31. Januar 2012)

Studium


----------



## Geology rocks! (31. Januar 2012)

Prüfung


----------



## Millijana (31. Januar 2012)

Panik


----------



## Geology rocks! (31. Januar 2012)

mostly harmless


----------



## Twiek87 (6. Februar 2012)

Gremlin


----------



## Geology rocks! (7. Februar 2012)

Flugzeuge


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2012)

Terroranschlag


----------



## Wolfmania (21. Februar 2012)

DSDS


----------



## Ellesmere (21. Februar 2012)

"Ear Terror Festival"


----------



## Klein-Maha (23. Februar 2012)

Schlagerparty


----------



## Ellesmere (23. Februar 2012)

Dieter Thomas Heck


----------



## xashija (23. Februar 2012)

Es ist Mitternacht John


----------



## Geology rocks! (23. Februar 2012)

Chinatown


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Februar 2012)

Mafia


----------



## Derulu (24. Februar 2012)

Tommy Gun


----------



## Wolfmania (24. Februar 2012)

Top Gun


----------



## Derulu (24. Februar 2012)

Flugzeug


----------



## DonSarcinella (24. Februar 2012)

World Trade center


----------



## Geology rocks! (27. Februar 2012)

Freiberger Straße


----------



## Velynn (27. Februar 2012)

Freistehender Berg


----------



## Oth3rside (27. Februar 2012)

Pickel


----------



## Geology rocks! (27. Februar 2012)

Sol-Eier


----------



## Derulu (29. Februar 2012)

Ostern


----------



## Geology rocks! (29. Februar 2012)

Jesus lebt


----------



## Wolfmania (29. Februar 2012)

Erscheinung


----------



## Derulu (29. Februar 2012)

Joseph Smith


----------



## Geology rocks! (29. Februar 2012)

Salt Lake City


----------



## Klein-Maha (1. März 2012)

Wüste


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2012)

Schwingschleifer ...
Äh, zu viel Barlow gehört ...*
Hitze*


----------



## Geology rocks! (1. März 2012)

falsch


----------



## Derulu (1. März 2012)

richtig


----------



## seanbuddha (5. März 2012)

Intelligenz


----------



## ego1899 (6. März 2012)

unbezahlbar


----------



## Derulu (6. März 2012)

schweineteuer


----------



## Wolfmania (6. März 2012)

Bentley


----------



## ego1899 (6. März 2012)

Maybach

(Dieser Exelero sieht so fies aus...  )


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klein-Maha (7. März 2012)

England


----------



## Wolfmania (7. März 2012)

"Football's coming home"


----------



## Geology rocks! (8. März 2012)

nervige Fußballheinis in der Tram


----------



## xashija (9. März 2012)

Vuvuzela


----------



## Derulu (9. März 2012)

Südafrika


----------



## ego1899 (9. März 2012)

Afrikakorps


----------



## Jordin (16. März 2012)

Kondome!


----------



## ego1899 (17. März 2012)

Geschlechtskrankheiten


----------



## Jordin (25. März 2012)

Lügendetektor-Test bei Britt


----------



## Alux (25. März 2012)

Assi TV


----------



## Jordin (26. März 2012)

13:00 Uhr


----------



## Soladra (26. März 2012)

Schule aus


----------



## HitotsuSatori (26. März 2012)

Zocken!


----------



## ego1899 (27. März 2012)

Poker!


----------



## Alux (28. März 2012)

Chilliger Abend


----------



## Geology rocks! (29. März 2012)

Yo


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (30. März 2012)

MTV


----------



## Alux (30. März 2012)

Pay TV


----------



## Geology rocks! (8. April 2012)

Kirch


----------



## Jordin (10. April 2012)

Mogul


----------



## ego1899 (15. April 2012)

Mongole


----------



## Geology rocks! (16. April 2012)

"Es gibt nichts berauschenderes als einen Feind vollkommen zu vernichten, seine Pferde zu reiten und seine Frauen und Töchter zu schänden..."





[Edit nach Derulus Antwort]:  Wie geil... sofort gewusst oder googled?^^


----------



## Derulu (16. April 2012)

Eurovision Songcontest


Edit:
Sofort gewusst. Aussage (angeblich) von Dschingis Khan - Song "Dschingis Khan"- Songcontest^^


----------



## zoizz (16. April 2012)

Ostblockbruderschaft


----------



## Wolfmania (19. April 2012)

Warschauer Pakt


----------



## ego1899 (19. April 2012)

NATO


----------



## Resch (19. April 2012)

Flugzeuge


----------



## Wolfmania (19. April 2012)

A380


----------



## Jordin (24. April 2012)

cockpit


----------



## Uratak (24. April 2012)

Saber Rider


----------



## ego1899 (25. April 2012)

Thundercats! xD


----------



## Geology rocks! (25. April 2012)

Hello Kitty


----------



## Teena (25. April 2012)

Hauskatzen


----------



## Wolfmania (25. April 2012)

Garfield


----------



## leximo (26. April 2012)

Schwingschleifer


----------



## Geology rocks! (27. April 2012)

nachgequatschtes WoW-Geschwätz


----------



## Jordin (30. April 2012)

Sozialverhalten


----------



## Mograin (30. April 2012)

Rockerbanden (XD)


----------



## ego1899 (30. April 2012)

Rockbands


----------



## Geology rocks! (3. Mai 2012)

Typen die Led Zeppelin nachahmen


----------



## Jordin (16. Mai 2012)

Leute, die ich nicht kennen tu


----------



## Derulu (16. Mai 2012)

Nirvana


----------



## ego1899 (22. Mai 2012)

Buddhismus


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Mai 2012)

sean buddha


----------



## Reflox (22. Mai 2012)

Rot


----------



## Wolfmania (24. Mai 2012)

Red Heat


----------



## ego1899 (24. Mai 2012)

Sauna


----------



## Geology rocks! (25. Mai 2012)

Schweiß


----------



## iKitten (25. Mai 2012)

Unangenehm?


----------



## zoizz (27. Mai 2012)

Fremdschämen


----------



## ego1899 (27. Mai 2012)

Engländer im Urlaub


----------



## Geology rocks! (27. Mai 2012)

der Deutsche muss reden...


----------



## Jordin (29. Mai 2012)

Christian Wulff


----------



## ego1899 (29. Mai 2012)

Bill Gates


----------



## xashija (30. Mai 2012)

Bluescreen


----------



## Wolfmania (5. Juni 2012)

Hollywood


----------



## zoizz (7. Juni 2012)

Undead


----------



## HitotsuSatori (9. Juni 2012)

mein Onkel


----------



## ego1899 (11. Juni 2012)

Bahnhof


----------



## zoizz (12. Juni 2012)

nicht ausreichend informierte Bürger


----------



## Yinj (13. Juni 2012)

Internet


----------



## ego1899 (15. Juni 2012)

Pornos


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Juni 2012)

rule34


----------



## ego1899 (30. Juni 2012)

Nerds


----------



## HitotsuSatori (30. Juni 2012)

Pickel


----------



## xynlovesit (1. Juli 2012)

Haesslich


----------



## Mograin (1. Juli 2012)

Nagetier(und sonstiges mit fell)


----------



## ego1899 (2. Juli 2012)

Dieb

(Zur Erklärung. Ich muss dabei an die kleine miese Ratte denken die mir letztens in ner Bar meinen Rucksack bzw. die Tasche geklaut hat...)


----------



## Wolfmania (2. Juli 2012)

Verstohlenheit


----------



## xynlovesit (3. Juli 2012)

Strafbar


----------



## Mograin (3. Juli 2012)

Knast


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. Juli 2012)

Alcatraz


----------



## Mograin (3. Juli 2012)

Urlaubs-Insel*Trollface machen*


----------



## ego1899 (4. Juli 2012)

Bali


----------



## Magogan (5. Juli 2012)

Indonesien


----------



## ego1899 (5. Juli 2012)

Indoor-Kart


----------



## Geology rocks! (7. Juli 2012)

CO-Vergiftung


----------



## Derulu (12. Juli 2012)

Gastherme


----------



## Mograin (12. Juli 2012)

Party mit Schnöseln (?)


----------



## ego1899 (13. Juli 2012)

Bahnhof


----------



## Mograin (13. Juli 2012)

Züge


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Juli 2012)

Dicke Berta



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mograin (14. Juli 2012)

WTF sieht wie ein *Panzer* aus!


----------



## Geology rocks! (16. Juli 2012)

War... war is always the same.


----------



## ego1899 (18. Juli 2012)

Syrien


----------



## Chainer KAB (20. Juli 2012)

Blauhelme


----------



## Mograin (20. Juli 2012)

Nato Kriegsverbrecher...


----------



## Blut und Donner (22. Juli 2012)

Kalter Krieg


----------



## ego1899 (22. Juli 2012)

Warmer Krieg


----------



## Blut und Donner (22. Juli 2012)

Sommer


----------



## Alux (22. Juli 2012)

Party


----------



## Ayi (23. Juli 2012)

Alkohol


----------



## Jordin (27. Juli 2012)

Amputation


----------



## Geology rocks! (27. Juli 2012)

aua




(und hallo meine Lieblings-Jordin^^)


----------



## H2OTest (27. Juli 2012)

unhappy triade ...


----------



## Villains (30. Juli 2012)

sylvari


----------



## Jordin (10. August 2012)

Guild Wars

(huhu *winkt*)


----------



## Ayi (10. August 2012)

Fantasy-Welt


----------



## xynlovesit (10. August 2012)

Waschmaschine


----------



## Blut und Donner (10. August 2012)

sauber... (btw, was hat Fantasy-Welt mit Waschmaschiene zu tun?)


----------



## Ayi (10. August 2012)

das frag ich mich auch^^ egal, weiter mit dem Wort sauber...

 Waschbär


----------



## ego1899 (14. August 2012)

Six-Pack


----------



## Jordin (22. August 2012)

Antatschen


----------



## Derulu (22. August 2012)

Rausschmiss


----------



## ego1899 (26. August 2012)

Türsteher


----------



## Geology rocks! (26. August 2012)

"Du kommst hier nicht rein"


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. August 2012)

Waterloo


----------



## ego1899 (27. August 2012)

ABBA


----------



## Geology rocks! (8. September 2012)

IKEA


----------



## Derulu (8. September 2012)

Imbus


----------



## ego1899 (10. September 2012)

Inception

(N-Imbus  )


----------



## Geology rocks! (10. September 2012)

Interceptors 






((hm, hoffentlich kennt das jemand ausser mir  ))


----------



## ego1899 (10. September 2012)

Starcraft 


(Gibt´s ja häufiger nich nur das was du wahrscheinlich meinst ^^ )


----------



## Fusselkorn (10. September 2012)

Zerg


----------



## ego1899 (11. September 2012)

Noobs


----------



## Geology rocks! (11. September 2012)

NAPs


----------



## Jordin (12. September 2012)

*N*icht-*a*pothekenpflichtige *A*rzneimittel


----------



## ego1899 (12. September 2012)

Crystal Meth


----------



## FearMue (16. September 2012)

krankenhaus


----------



## Geology rocks! (26. September 2012)

Rollstuhl


----------



## Derulu (26. September 2012)

Basketball


----------



## asdagawe1 (26. September 2012)

Korb


----------



## ego1899 (26. September 2012)

Möpse


----------



## Geology rocks! (29. September 2012)

pubertäre Assoziationen


----------



## ego1899 (6. Oktober 2012)

unkreativ sein


----------



## Geology rocks! (7. Oktober 2012)

billige Ausreden


----------



## Mograin (7. Oktober 2012)

Amerikaner...


----------



## ego1899 (8. Oktober 2012)

Affen


----------



## leximo (12. Oktober 2012)

Ak-47


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Oktober 2012)

Russische Wertarbeit


----------



## ego1899 (13. Oktober 2012)

Tschernobyl


----------



## Derulu (15. Oktober 2012)

Pilze


----------



## ego1899 (15. Oktober 2012)

Trip


----------



## MomoTastic (17. Oktober 2012)

Safari


----------



## Derulu (18. Oktober 2012)

Zebra


----------



## Ellesmere (18. Oktober 2012)

Teppich


----------



## Ayi (18. Oktober 2012)

Staub


----------



## Derulu (20. Oktober 2012)

Allergie


----------



## Alux (20. Oktober 2012)

Staub


----------



## ego1899 (21. Oktober 2012)

de_dust


----------



## Hackseputt (31. Oktober 2012)

From dust


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. November 2012)

Quentin Tarantino


----------



## Hackseputt (1. November 2012)

Gran Torino


----------



## ego1899 (1. November 2012)

Bambusratte


----------



## Negev (14. November 2012)

Asien


----------



## SonicTank (15. November 2012)

Glasnudeln


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (15. November 2012)

Physik O.0


----------



## Derulu (16. November 2012)

Sciencebusters


----------



## Mograin (18. November 2012)

Ghostbusters(?)


----------



## Derulu (20. November 2012)

80ies Trash


----------



## Wolfmania (21. November 2012)

Airwolf.....!


----------



## Geology rocks! (21. November 2012)

KnightRider


----------



## Derulu (21. November 2012)

Bonnie


----------



## Geology rocks! (21. November 2012)

M


----------



## Derulu (21. November 2012)

Bond, James Bond


----------



## SonicTank (25. November 2012)

Disco


----------



## Geology rocks! (26. November 2012)

"Dutsch-dutsch-dutsch"


----------



## Hackseputt (29. November 2012)

Dubstep


----------



## Wolfmania (5. Dezember 2012)

Stampede


----------



## Jordin (5. Dezember 2012)

Tauren


----------



## ego1899 (6. Dezember 2012)

Milka


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Dezember 2012)

Verzehr: ca.10kg pro Jahr :-)


----------



## Jordin (6. Dezember 2012)

Fette glückliche Frauen


----------



## Alux (6. Dezember 2012)

Quallen


----------



## Derulu (7. Dezember 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Quallen



Badeverbot


----------



## Mograin (7. Dezember 2012)

langeweile


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (13. Dezember 2012)

Nachtschicht


----------



## Derulu (13. Dezember 2012)

Pleitedisko


----------



## Alux (13. Dezember 2012)

Bollwerk


----------



## Wolfmania (14. Dezember 2012)

Burning Crusade


----------



## Mograin (14. Dezember 2012)

Die Fratzen des Bösen(Damit sind die bösen Dämonen,Höllenorcs und andere bösewichte gemeint)^^


----------



## ego1899 (16. Dezember 2012)

keine Ahnung xD


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. Dezember 2012)

ego1899 xD


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Dezember 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> ego1899 xD


:-)) --> Mainz 05 (hehe)


----------



## Derulu (18. Dezember 2012)

Europa League


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Dezember 2012)

mit Zuckerguss!


----------



## Geology rocks! (19. Dezember 2012)

eww


----------



## Wolfmania (19. Dezember 2012)

stottern


----------



## Jordin (21. Dezember 2012)

niedlich wie Hundebabys


----------



## ego1899 (21. Dezember 2012)

Grumpy Cat Tard!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









Wolfmania schrieb:


> :-)) --> Mainz 05 (hehe)



Du Schuft! Die Top-Antwort wäre aber ne andere gewesen Ätschbätsch


----------



## Wolfmania (21. Dezember 2012)

Garfield



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (21. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Apfelkuchen - äh *Lasagne*


----------



## Hackseputt (22. Dezember 2012)

Fleisch!


----------



## ego1899 (23. Dezember 2012)

Peitsche!


----------



## Mograin (24. Dezember 2012)

Sklaverei


----------



## Onenightman (24. Dezember 2012)

Katholiten


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Dezember 2012)

Rechtschreibfehler


----------



## Jordin (25. Dezember 2012)

Nivea(u)


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Dezember 2012)

Konfusion


----------



## riekla (27. Dezember 2012)

verwirrt!


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (27. Dezember 2012)

Japan


----------



## Geology rocks! (28. Dezember 2012)

strahlende Zukunft


----------



## ego1899 (28. Dezember 2012)

Tschernobyl!


----------



## Lonith (29. Dezember 2012)

Russland


----------



## zoizz (30. Dezember 2012)

Vergangenheit


----------



## Derulu (9. Januar 2013)

Zukunft


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Januar 2013)

88 Meilen die Stunde


----------



## Derulu (9. Januar 2013)

Michael J. Fox


----------



## Geology rocks! (12. Januar 2013)

"Wer würde Dich in einem Film über dein Leben spielen"


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Januar 2013)

Ich


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (13. Januar 2013)

Toilette (von da komme ich gerade...)


----------



## Canaglius (14. Januar 2013)

Klobrille


----------



## Wolfmania (15. Januar 2013)

Obi


----------



## Canaglius (17. Januar 2013)

hörnchen


----------



## BloodyEyeX (18. Januar 2013)

Guildo Horn


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Januar 2013)

Glatze


----------



## Geology rocks! (19. Januar 2013)

Mütze


----------



## zoizz (20. Januar 2013)

Schlaf


----------



## Wolfmania (21. Januar 2013)

schnarchen


----------



## Aun (21. Januar 2013)

sägen


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Januar 2013)

Team Fortress 2


----------



## DarkoRatic (23. Januar 2013)

Painis Cupcake


----------



## Canaglius (24. Januar 2013)

kuchen


----------



## Wolfmania (24. Januar 2013)

Krümelmonster


----------



## Jordin (24. Januar 2013)

blau


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. Januar 2013)

Alkoholkonsum


----------



## Derulu (25. Januar 2013)

Abstinenz


----------



## Azerak (27. Januar 2013)

Fernbeziehung xP


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Januar 2013)

Blut


----------



## zoizz (28. Januar 2013)

Orangen


----------



## Fedaykin (31. Januar 2013)

Saft


----------



## Derulu (31. Januar 2013)

Presse


----------



## Wolfmania (31. Januar 2013)

Fotograf


----------



## Jordin (31. Januar 2013)

Und jetzt mal sexy!


----------



## Derulu (31. Januar 2013)

Billigerotik


----------



## zoizz (1. Februar 2013)

"Billiger - rotik" .. hä?
"Bill - igerobotik" nee wat?
"EROTIK" Billigerotik ... man!

Hab echt etwas gebraucht .... fast so schlimm wie Brathering (englisch?).

assoziiere: Brüderle


----------



## Derulu (2. Februar 2013)

Grimm's Märchen (immer wenn ich Brüderle höre oder lese, sehe ich "Brüderchen und Schwesterchen" vor mir^^)


----------



## Geology rocks! (3. Februar 2013)

Fairy Tales


----------



## Alux (3. Februar 2013)

Natsu Dragonil


----------



## ego1899 (7. Februar 2013)

BLEACH !!!


----------



## xashija (7. Februar 2013)

Strawberry


----------



## Wolfmania (7. Februar 2013)

Cocktail


----------



## Rosa Zora (8. Februar 2013)

Schirm


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Februar 2013)

Regen


----------



## Aun (8. Februar 2013)

pisswetter


----------



## Wolfmania (8. Februar 2013)

Scheiß-Wetter-Tee (haben wir grad zu Hause)


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Februar 2013)

Heiße Liebe von Teekanne


----------



## zoizz (8. Februar 2013)

Verdammt, mit fällt wieder nur "Brüderle" ein ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. Februar 2013)

wochenshow


----------



## Wynn (9. Februar 2013)

popsofa


----------



## Derulu (9. Februar 2013)

Besetzungscouch


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Februar 2013)

Hinterm Sofa an der Front


----------



## Derulu (9. Februar 2013)

Kaylee wäre mir eingefallen...da so ein Name aber nicht so ins Spielprinzp passt


aufmüpfige Teenager


----------



## DarkoRatic (9. Februar 2013)

Schwachköpfe ^^


----------



## zoizz (9. Februar 2013)

und wieder komme ich auch herrn brü.... ah oder mal was anders:
"Fähnlein im Wind"


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Februar 2013)

Furz


----------



## DarkoRatic (10. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kI-ZOlbFLmU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mograin (11. Februar 2013)

90er jahre


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Februar 2013)

"You can't touch this!"


----------



## Geology rocks! (13. Februar 2013)

Fallschirmspringerhosen


----------



## Wolfmania (20. Februar 2013)

Augendusche


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Februar 2013)

Head & Shoulders


----------



## Trollmops (21. Februar 2013)

haare


----------



## Alux (21. Februar 2013)

dichte Masse


----------



## Geology rocks! (22. Februar 2013)

Verstopfung


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2013)

Herzinfarkt


----------



## Geology rocks! (22. Februar 2013)

Herzverfettung


----------



## Alux (22. Februar 2013)

McDonalds


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2013)

Kernspaltung


----------



## Derulu (23. Februar 2013)

Nordkorea


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Februar 2013)

Nekromantie


----------



## Geology rocks! (24. Februar 2013)

Eiserne Jungfrau


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Februar 2013)

Supernanny


----------



## Jordin (25. Februar 2013)

Mary Poppins


----------



## Trollmops (4. März 2013)

schornsteinfeger


----------



## DarkoRatic (9. März 2013)

zylinder


----------



## zoizz (9. März 2013)

V8


----------



## Trollmops (22. März 2013)

sound


----------



## nahefa (18. April 2013)

orchester


----------



## DarkoRatic (20. April 2013)

Musik von Nobelen und Reichen Leuten


----------



## Geology rocks! (25. April 2013)

Smooth Jazz


----------



## Schrottinator (26. April 2013)

Coltrane


----------



## Aun (26. April 2013)

lisas katze


----------



## Schrottinator (26. April 2013)

Tundra


----------



## Derulu (3. Mai 2013)

Taiga


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Mai 2013)

Inu Yasha


----------



## Jordin (3. Mai 2013)

Schwarzwald


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Mai 2013)

Zuhause


----------



## ego1899 (6. Mai 2013)

Klimaanlage...

Weil ich im Hochsommer dann am liebsten "Zuhause" bin...


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Mai 2013)

Zitroneneis


----------



## Aun (6. Mai 2013)

sauer macht lustig


----------



## Derulu (8. Mai 2013)

Heidi Klum


----------



## DarkoRatic (9. Mai 2013)

Nervensäge


----------



## ego1899 (10. Mai 2013)

Kinder


----------



## Derulu (10. Mai 2013)

Italien


----------



## Aun (10. Mai 2013)

mütter mit oberlippenbart ^^


----------



## Derulu (10. Mai 2013)

Freddy Mercury


----------



## Wolfmania (10. Mai 2013)

Barcelona


----------



## ego1899 (13. Mai 2013)

Meister der Herzen (nooooot  )


----------



## Derulu (13. Mai 2013)

Kohle


----------



## FoKzT (13. Mai 2013)

Gronkh ;D


----------



## DarkoRatic (13. Mai 2013)

Normaler Mensch


----------



## Aun (13. Mai 2013)

nix is normal


----------



## ego1899 (14. Mai 2013)

pseudo-philosophisches Gewäsch


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Mai 2013)

Geisteswissenschaften


----------



## Aun (14. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Geisteswissenschaften



singen und klatschen


----------



## Geology rocks! (15. Mai 2013)

Religionspädagogik


----------



## ego1899 (15. Mai 2013)

Sekten


----------



## Geology rocks! (15. Mai 2013)

Dummschwätzer... 







(ohne echtes Wissen um die Sache)


----------



## ego1899 (16. Mai 2013)

Naivität


----------



## Geology rocks! (16. Mai 2013)

Demokraten


----------



## DarkoRatic (16. Mai 2013)

Blaspehmiker


----------



## Alux (17. Mai 2013)

Realität


----------



## Aun (19. Mai 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Realität



echtes leben


----------



## ego1899 (30. Mai 2013)

Second Life


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Mai 2013)

Furries


----------



## Mograin (1. Juni 2013)

Donkey Kong und seine Freunde


----------



## DarkoRatic (1. Juni 2013)

King K.Rool


----------



## mewexi (4. Juni 2013)

krokodil


----------



## ego1899 (5. Juni 2013)

Drogen


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Juni 2013)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Drogen



Florian Silbereisen


----------



## Derulu (5. Juni 2013)

Kinder"stars" verheizen


----------



## Wolfmania (5. Juni 2013)

Max + Moritz (wegen verheizen)


----------



## ZAM (6. Juni 2013)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Max + Moritz (wegen verheizen)



Hühnchen.


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Juni 2013)

Sandwich


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Juni 2013)

Doppelwhopper


----------



## Alux (6. Juni 2013)

Chris


----------



## Derulu (6. Juni 2013)

Kross


----------



## Aun (6. Juni 2013)

schnitte


----------



## ego1899 (7. Juni 2013)

Frau


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Juni 2013)

Blut


----------



## Derulu (8. Juni 2013)

Ehrlich? Schon wieder?

Rache


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Juni 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ehrlich? Schon wieder?
> 
> Rache



Ich war ursprünglich bei "Schnitte" und hab Frauen übersehen. Und es geht ja darum, was man damit assoziiert.

Rache -> Vergebung


----------



## Alux (8. Juni 2013)

Größe


----------



## ego1899 (10. Juni 2013)

Phallus


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Juni 2013)

Coitus


----------



## Aun (11. Juni 2013)

interruptus


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Juni 2013)

Interrupt 21h


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Juni 2013)

Blau-Weiss


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Juni 2013)

Schlumpf


----------



## Alux (11. Juni 2013)

Katze


----------



## Trollmops (11. Juni 2013)

Haare


----------



## Aun (12. Juni 2013)

verstopfter siphon. (danke an madame....)


----------



## ego1899 (12. Juni 2013)

ein Rohr verlegen...


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Juni 2013)

Regenwasser


----------



## Wynn (12. Juni 2013)

wasserbett


----------



## Eyora (12. Juni 2013)

Bettwäsche


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Juni 2013)

Dänisches Bettenlager


----------



## Aun (12. Juni 2013)

blonde miezen *grrrr*


----------



## Geology rocks! (16. Juni 2013)

Anisgeschmack


----------



## ego1899 (17. Juni 2013)

Pastis (bäh)


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Juni 2013)

Zähne putzen


----------



## Alux (17. Juni 2013)

3 mal am Tag


----------



## Geology rocks! (17. Juni 2013)

[insert adult content here]


----------



## Aun (17. Juni 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> 3 mal am Tag






Geology schrieb:


> [insert adult content here]



essen!


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Juni 2013)

Spinat


----------



## Derulu (17. Juni 2013)

Brutus


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Juni 2013)

Gladiatoren


----------



## Derulu (18. Juni 2013)

Amerikanische Familienunterhaltungsshows


----------



## DarkoRatic (18. Juni 2013)

Unsterbliche Langeweile


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Juni 2013)

Ausdruckstanz


----------



## Alux (20. Juni 2013)

Thaddeus


----------



## Nijara (20. Juni 2013)

Naxxramas


----------



## Aun (20. Juni 2013)

tanzstudio


----------



## Derulu (20. Juni 2013)

Tanzkurs


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Juni 2013)

Volkshochschule


----------



## Aun (20. Juni 2013)

freundschaft! *rechtefaustheb*


----------



## Alux (20. Juni 2013)

Bro


----------



## Aun (21. Juni 2013)

barney


----------



## Derulu (22. Juni 2013)

Plüschsaurier


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Juni 2013)

Toy Story


----------



## Derulu (22. Juni 2013)

True Story


----------



## Farantula (23. Juni 2013)

Ausreden von Männern


----------



## Alux (23. Juni 2013)

Noch 5 Minuten


----------



## Nijara (23. Juni 2013)

Schlafen


----------



## Aun (23. Juni 2013)

wer saufen kann, kann auch arbeiten ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Juni 2013)

Spider Murphy Gang


----------



## ego1899 (25. Juni 2013)

Ü-40 Partys


----------



## Geology rocks! (25. Juni 2013)

deprimierend


----------



## DarkoRatic (29. Juni 2013)

Demokratie und Kommunismus


----------



## Geology rocks! (30. Juni 2013)

Troll


----------



## Caps-lock (30. Juni 2013)

Harry Potter 
(hör grad das Hörbuch)


----------



## Aun (1. Juli 2013)

harry potthead und der geheime p*rnokeller


----------



## DarkoRatic (1. Juli 2013)

Parody


----------



## Aun (1. Juli 2013)

dietmar wischmeyer


----------



## ego1899 (4. Juli 2013)

Dittmeyers Valensina


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Juli 2013)

Orangensaft


----------



## Alux (5. Juli 2013)

Capri Sonne


----------



## Geology rocks! (5. Juli 2013)

Goldene Himbeere


----------



## ego1899 (5. Juli 2013)

Resident Evil: Retribution

(Hat glaub ich nur keine bekommen, weil er selbst dafür zu grottenschlecht war  )


----------



## Alux (5. Juli 2013)

ausgelutscht


----------



## Geology rocks! (5. Juli 2013)

WW2 settings


----------



## Aun (6. Juli 2013)

nazizombies, werden niemals alt ^^ rtcw ftw  (ehm hust natürlich die cut fassung *vorzamindeckunggeh*)


----------



## Geology rocks! (6. Juli 2013)

CSU


----------



## ego1899 (6. Juli 2013)

haha n1 


PBC


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Juli 2013)

Google


----------



## Aun (7. Juli 2013)

NSA


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Juli 2013)

John Malkovich


----------



## Aun (7. Juli 2013)

RED


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Juli 2013)

Jason Stattham


----------



## ego1899 (8. Juli 2013)

Schlecht


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Juli 2013)

Kartoffelsalat mit Mayonese


----------



## Aun (8. Juli 2013)

fleischsalat mit essig ( super) ( mit mayo is der nämlich zum kotzen)


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Juli 2013)

Zustimmung!


----------



## Aun (8. Juli 2013)

&#1044;&#1072;!


----------



## ego1899 (9. Juli 2013)

Vodka


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Juli 2013)

Parties, die keinen Spaß machen


----------



## Alux (9. Juli 2013)

Geburtstagsparties kleiner Kinder


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Juli 2013)

Topfschlagen


----------



## Derulu (9. Juli 2013)

Lärm


----------



## Alux (9. Juli 2013)

Baustelle


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Juli 2013)

Garten & Terrasse


----------



## ego1899 (9. Juli 2013)

Sommer


----------



## Geology rocks! (10. Juli 2013)

nackt


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Juli 2013)

Tiere


----------



## Geology rocks! (10. Juli 2013)

the Origin of Species


----------



## Alux (10. Juli 2013)

Zufall


----------



## Geology rocks! (10. Juli 2013)

Synchronizität


----------



## Aun (11. Juli 2013)

Motor


----------



## ego1899 (13. Juli 2013)

Autodiebstahl


----------



## Aun (13. Juli 2013)

Polen


----------



## Geology rocks! (14. Juli 2013)

Vorurteile


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Juli 2013)

Rassismus


----------



## ego1899 (16. Juli 2013)

Überempfindlichkeit


----------



## Derulu (16. Juli 2013)

Allergie


----------



## DarkoRatic (17. Juli 2013)

Blumen die für Allergien sorgen


----------



## ego1899 (19. Juli 2013)

Flowerpower!


----------



## Geology rocks! (19. Juli 2013)

Ewige Schlangenkraft


----------



## Derulu (19. Juli 2013)

Energiewende


----------



## ego1899 (20. Juli 2013)

Atomkraft


----------



## Aun (20. Juli 2013)

kerngesund!


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Juli 2013)

Kirby


----------



## ego1899 (21. Juli 2013)

Game Boy


----------



## Geology rocks! (22. Juli 2013)

Fünf Finger Rabatt


----------



## Merikur (25. Juli 2013)

Flohmarkt


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2013)

opa´s EK1


----------



## ego1899 (26. Juli 2013)

Helden


----------



## Mograin (27. Juli 2013)

Super Mario


----------



## Aun (27. Juli 2013)

Mograin schrieb:


> Super Mario



nervige tussies


----------



## ego1899 (28. Juli 2013)

Hä? o.O Mario... nervige.. Ich versteh´s nich... ^^


Ex-Freundinnen


----------



## NanamiHanafubuki (28. Juli 2013)

Feinde


----------



## Merikur (29. Juli 2013)

Bugs


----------



## ego1899 (29. Juli 2013)

SWTOR


----------



## Derulu (29. Juli 2013)

Teure Autogramme


----------



## Merikur (29. Juli 2013)

William Shakespeare


----------



## Wynn (29. Juli 2013)

Zombieschlachter


----------



## Schrottinator (29. Juli 2013)

Lollipop Chanesaw


----------



## Aun (29. Juli 2013)

Möpse


----------



## Wynn (29. Juli 2013)

Brust


----------



## Aun (29. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ente 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (29. Juli 2013)

Arm


----------



## Derulu (29. Juli 2013)

Bein


----------



## Wynn (29. Juli 2013)

Fuss


----------



## Aun (29. Juli 2013)

klumpen


----------



## Schrottinator (29. Juli 2013)

Technodrom


----------



## Wynn (29. Juli 2013)

verunreinigung


----------



## Schrottinator (29. Juli 2013)

Phospor


----------



## Wynn (29. Juli 2013)

vietnam


----------



## Schrottinator (29. Juli 2013)

Bismarck


----------



## Wynn (29. Juli 2013)

Fisch


----------



## Schrottinator (29. Juli 2013)

Leviathan


----------



## Wynn (29. Juli 2013)

Mass Effect


----------



## Derulu (29. Juli 2013)

RPG


----------



## Wynn (29. Juli 2013)

Raketenwerfer


----------



## Schrottinator (29. Juli 2013)

Team Fortress 2


----------



## Wynn (29. Juli 2013)

Hüte


----------



## Schrottinator (29. Juli 2013)

Pöms


----------



## Wynn (29. Juli 2013)

cheerleader


----------



## Merikur (30. Juli 2013)

Superbowl


----------



## Derulu (30. Juli 2013)

MURICA


----------



## ego1899 (30. Juli 2013)

Marica


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Juli 2013)

Mariachi


----------



## Aun (31. Juli 2013)

ich bring euch um!


----------



## Derulu (31. Juli 2013)

Unzurechnungsfähig


----------



## Schrottinator (31. Juli 2013)

jeder Char in Borderlands 2


----------



## Shmandric (31. Juli 2013)

Waffenmissbrauch


----------



## Keashaa (31. Juli 2013)

USA


----------



## Merikur (31. Juli 2013)

Verdummung


----------



## Shmandric (31. Juli 2013)

RTL


----------



## NanamiHanafubuki (1. August 2013)

Sinnlos


----------



## Derulu (1. August 2013)

ständige Wiederholung (wir drehen uns grade im Kreis - RTL war grade erst, USA/Amerika noch kürzer her^^)


----------



## Schrottinator (1. August 2013)

while(true){}


----------



## Geology rocks! (1. August 2013)

Info-Kram


----------



## Derulu (2. August 2013)

Flyer


----------



## Aun (2. August 2013)

papiermüll


----------



## Wynn (2. August 2013)

blaue tonne


----------



## Schrottinator (2. August 2013)

grüne Tonne


----------



## Keashaa (2. August 2013)

Biomüll


----------



## Geology rocks! (2. August 2013)

öko-heinies


----------



## NanamiHanafubuki (2. August 2013)

Nachtelfen   (WoW)


(zumindest kommen sie mir so vor) xD


----------



## Aun (2. August 2013)

dat ass


----------



## Schrottinator (2. August 2013)

Transformers


----------



## Derulu (3. August 2013)

Fuchs


----------



## Schrottinator (3. August 2013)

Fix & Foxi


----------



## Geology rocks! (3. August 2013)

süße Kindheit


----------



## Aun (3. August 2013)

Aliens-das unheimliche wesen aus einer anderen welt....


----------



## DarkoRatic (3. August 2013)

E.T.


----------



## Aun (3. August 2013)

guffel alien ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (3. August 2013)

Conan der Barbar


----------



## Aun (3. August 2013)

jamesw earl jones!


----------



## Geology rocks! (4. August 2013)

Who?


----------



## Schrottinator (4. August 2013)

"Who's on stage." (Der Witz, der im Grunde nur eine Wortspieler mit "The Who" ist)


----------



## Geology rocks! (4. August 2013)

2nd base


----------



## Schrottinator (4. August 2013)

Baseball


----------



## ego1899 (5. August 2013)

Soccer


----------



## Schrottinator (5. August 2013)

Schäferhund als Schiedsrichter


----------



## Merikur (5. August 2013)

Beißattacken


----------



## Schrottinator (5. August 2013)

Pokemon


----------



## Wynn (5. August 2013)

misty


----------



## Derulu (5. August 2013)

Rotschopf


----------



## Schrottinator (5. August 2013)

Pippi Langstrumpf


----------



## Geology rocks! (5. August 2013)

Schweden


----------



## Schrottinator (5. August 2013)

Norwegen


----------



## ego1899 (5. August 2013)

Anders Behring Breivik


----------



## Geology rocks! (6. August 2013)

Warum bin ich nicht überrascht


----------



## Derulu (6. August 2013)

vorhersehbar


----------



## Merikur (6. August 2013)

Analytiker


----------



## Geology rocks! (6. August 2013)

dirty


----------



## Schrottinator (6. August 2013)

Harry


----------



## Merikur (6. August 2013)

Potter


----------



## Geology rocks! (6. August 2013)

Potter Stewart


----------



## ego1899 (6. August 2013)

Google


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2013)

Prism


----------



## Merikur (6. August 2013)

Top Secret


----------



## Wynn (6. August 2013)

NSA


----------



## Geology rocks! (8. August 2013)

dieser schwarze Typ aus dem Film



Edit: Ja so ging es mir auch nachdem ich meinen Beitrag gelesen hatte  Ich meinte den Film "Enemy of the State" und dachte an Denzel Washington um dann zu merken das es Will Smith war. Ich habe extra mit dem Edit gewartet bis jemand antwortet da das Obige wirklich das erste was was mir durch den Kopf ging


----------



## Derulu (8. August 2013)

Bahnhof


----------



## Schrottinator (8. August 2013)

Monopoly


----------



## Aun (9. August 2013)

gimme money biatch!


----------



## Geology rocks! (9. August 2013)

pseudocooles Gangstergehabe


----------



## Derulu (10. August 2013)

Deutsche/-sprachige Rapper


----------



## Geology rocks! (10. August 2013)

Dortmund


----------



## Aun (10. August 2013)

häh?


----------



## Geology rocks! (10. August 2013)

Hörgerät


----------



## Alux (11. August 2013)

Neuroth


----------



## Deanne (12. August 2013)

Wikipedia


----------



## ego1899 (12. August 2013)

Stupidedia


----------



## Derulu (12. August 2013)

Kamele


----------



## Schrottinator (12. August 2013)

Britney Spears


----------



## Wynn (12. August 2013)

zehe


----------



## ego1899 (13. August 2013)

Knoblauch


----------



## Merikur (13. August 2013)

Döner


----------



## Schrottinator (13. August 2013)

Fast Food


----------



## Geology rocks! (13. August 2013)

fast "food"





(kapiert?^^))


----------



## Schrottinator (13. August 2013)

Geology schrieb:


> (kapiert?^^))



leider nein.

Wenn ich das aber so sehe, muss ich daran denken:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (13. August 2013)

hmmm muss ich wohl mike meyers als assoziation nehmen....


----------



## Geology rocks! (14. August 2013)

Wayne’s World


----------



## ego1899 (14. August 2013)

Party Time!


----------



## Schrottinator (14. August 2013)

Excelent!


----------



## Aun (14. August 2013)

Mr. Burns


----------



## Schrottinator (14. August 2013)

Kanarienvogel


----------



## Geology rocks! (14. August 2013)

"Komm Kitty, Kitty"


----------



## Aun (15. August 2013)

schrödinger


----------



## Schrottinator (15. August 2013)

Heisenberg


----------



## Aun (15. August 2013)

Ein


----------



## Derulu (16. August 2013)

Zwei


----------



## Schrottinator (16. August 2013)

Kartoffelsuppe


----------



## Aun (16. August 2013)

mit stückchen!


----------



## ego1899 (16. August 2013)

Rest in Pieces - Six Feet Under


----------



## Aun (16. August 2013)

grunzlaute


----------



## Geology rocks! (16. August 2013)

Home Improvement


----------



## Derulu (16. August 2013)

Kokain


----------



## Aun (16. August 2013)

schnee im sommer


----------



## Derulu (20. August 2013)

Gletscher


----------



## Benerys (20. August 2013)

Ice Climbers


----------



## Schrottinator (20. August 2013)

Kid Icarus


----------



## Aun (20. August 2013)

nintendo


----------



## ego1899 (21. August 2013)

Nostalgie


----------



## Geology rocks! (21. August 2013)

(blöde) Ü-30 Parties


----------



## Aun (21. August 2013)

vintage beschäler


----------



## Derulu (23. August 2013)

Pferdezucht


----------



## Wynn (23. August 2013)

dmax - 1000 wege ins gras zu beissen


----------



## Azerak (23. August 2013)

Bear Grylls


----------



## ego1899 (25. August 2013)

Pipi


----------



## Aun (25. August 2013)

kaka


----------



## ego1899 (29. August 2013)

Brasilien


----------



## Aun (29. August 2013)

didn´t se that coming *respekt*


----------



## zoizz (31. August 2013)

Weltmeisterschaft


----------



## Aun (1. September 2013)

spargel chälen


----------



## ego1899 (3. September 2013)

Polen

Edit:

aso, dachte jetzt irgendwie an Spargel stechen....  
naja...


----------



## Geology rocks! (3. September 2013)

König Kasimir


----------



## Magdalena82 (11. September 2013)

Königreich !


----------



## Merikur (11. September 2013)

Monarchie


----------



## Shmandric (11. September 2013)

Prinz Walter Von Steifen


----------



## Corrupt Gnosis (11. September 2013)

Walter die sprechende Bauchrednerpuppe


----------



## ego1899 (12. September 2013)

Pantomime

Wie ich sie hasse


----------



## Geology rocks! (13. September 2013)

Jack in the box


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (15. September 2013)

Jack the Ripper never caught


----------



## ego1899 (15. September 2013)

Pedro Alonso López - Das Monster der Anden


----------



## Alux (20. September 2013)

Kill it with Fire!


----------



## Aun (20. September 2013)

flammenwerfer - it werfs flammen


----------



## Geology rocks! (20. September 2013)

72


----------



## zoizz (22. September 2013)

Ich mach mir die Welt, wie sie mir gefällt.


----------



## gu-be (3. Oktober 2013)

pippi langstrumpf


----------



## Aun (3. Oktober 2013)

schwedische schmuddelfilme


----------



## ego1899 (7. Oktober 2013)

Schmuddelkinder


----------



## Derulu (16. November 2013)

Dreck


----------



## Schrottinator (16. November 2013)

Staub


----------



## DarkoRatic (16. November 2013)

Staubsauger


----------



## Astarod (16. November 2013)

Hirnsauger


----------



## ego1899 (18. November 2013)

Brainbug


----------



## Schrottinator (18. November 2013)

Brainfuck


----------



## ego1899 (3. Dezember 2013)

Gehirntumor


----------



## Alux (3. Dezember 2013)

Normalzustand mancher Leute


----------



## Jordin (4. Dezember 2013)

superkalifragilistikexpialigetisch


----------



## Wynn (5. Dezember 2013)

Jordin schrieb:


> superkalifragilistikexpialigetisch



englische kinderdame die den kindern drogen verabreicht


----------



## Jordin (5. Dezember 2013)

die Super Nanny


----------



## DarkoRatic (5. Dezember 2013)

Gespielter RTL Blödsinn


----------



## Alux (7. Dezember 2013)

Werktags nachmittags


----------



## Jordin (8. Dezember 2013)

Schreiend vor die Wand rennen wollen.


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Dezember 2013)

Parcour


----------



## ego1899 (11. Dezember 2013)

Faceplants!


----------



## zoizz (24. Januar 2014)

Zombies


----------



## Aun (25. Januar 2014)

schaufel


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Januar 2014)

Becky


----------



## Alux (8. Februar 2014)

Frau


----------



## Aun (8. Februar 2014)

Geldvampir!


----------



## Alux (9. Februar 2014)

Anwalt


----------



## Aun (9. Februar 2014)

Geldvampir!


----------



## Alux (9. Februar 2014)

Das zählt nicht!


----------



## Aun (9. Februar 2014)

^ bank (zahlt auch nie)



und nu ruhe du stümper  niemand hat hier regeln vorgesagt ^^


----------



## Alux (9. Februar 2014)

Böse


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Februar 2014)

Aun


----------



## Alux (9. Februar 2014)

Gifs


----------



## Aun (9. Februar 2014)

Alux schrieb:


> Gifs






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (9. Februar 2014)

Creepy

Aba hab dich tortzdem lieb


----------



## Fyras (15. Februar 2014)

Freundin

(ihr dürft euch überlegen, ob creepy oder lieb?  )


----------



## Alux (16. Februar 2014)

Was ist das? Kann mans essen?


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Februar 2014)

Kartoffelkäfer


----------



## Ellesmere (27. Februar 2014)

Maiglöckchen


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Februar 2014)

Notre Dame


----------



## Jordin (28. Februar 2014)

Zero


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Februar 2014)

Megaman


----------



## Ellesmere (28. Februar 2014)

Toastbrotmann


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Februar 2014)

Pulvertoastman


----------



## Aun (28. Februar 2014)

durchfallmann


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Februar 2014)

Couchkartoffelsalat


----------



## Alux (28. Februar 2014)

Alte labbrige Pizza


----------



## Ellesmere (28. Februar 2014)

Hornhaut


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Februar 2014)

Nashorn


----------



## Alux (1. März 2014)

Run B*tch, RUN!


----------



## Schrottinator (2. März 2014)

Sonic


----------



## Magogan (2. März 2014)

Igel (sprich "Iiiih, Gel!")


----------



## Alux (2. März 2014)

Wald


----------



## Jordin (4. März 2014)

Blair Witch Project


----------



## Schrottinator (4. März 2014)

Bullsh*t


----------



## Aun (4. März 2014)

paranormal activity 1- ~


----------



## Schrottinator (4. März 2014)

South Park


----------



## Jianji (5. März 2014)

Geldverschwendung


----------



## Patiekrice (7. März 2014)

pay2win


----------



## Schrottinator (7. März 2014)

League of Legends


----------



## Patiekrice (7. März 2014)

Schwachsinn (einzige was in lol 2pay ist sind die Skins.. Die boost pushen dich später nicht mehr)


----------



## Schrottinator (7. März 2014)

Ich pick mir mal das Schwachsinn raus. Der Rest scheint eher Drama zu sein.

Genmais


----------



## Patiekrice (7. März 2014)

Nur Aufklärung deiner Unwissenheit 


Ich muss bei Gen*mais* immer an 

Mexiko 

denken


----------



## Aun (7. März 2014)

that´s racist!


----------



## Schrottinator (7. März 2014)

Internet


----------



## Aun (7. März 2014)

pr0n


----------



## Jordin (7. März 2014)

Stream


----------



## Patiekrice (8. März 2014)

chest cam


----------



## Aun (8. März 2014)

Spring!green schrieb:


> chest cam



what the....


----------



## Schrottinator (8. März 2014)

f*ck


----------



## Derulu (8. März 2014)

Twitch (passt zu Spring!green, Aun und Schrotti ^^)


----------



## Alux (8. März 2014)

ZAM


----------



## Derulu (8. März 2014)

Gütiger Diktator


----------



## Aun (8. März 2014)

alles lüge!


----------



## Schrottinator (9. März 2014)

falscher Hase


----------



## Patiekrice (9. März 2014)

linke Schildkröte


----------



## Alux (9. März 2014)

SUPPE!


----------



## Schrottinator (9. März 2014)

Salat


----------



## Alux (9. März 2014)

Kürbiskernöl


----------



## Schrottinator (9. März 2014)

Hipster


----------



## Alux (9. März 2014)

LAMUCHACHA_20 and EMBODIMENT_OF_CHAOS


----------



## Aun (10. März 2014)

mein essen frisst deins!


----------



## Schrottinator (10. März 2014)

Pudding


----------



## Patiekrice (10. März 2014)

Oberarme


----------



## Wynn (10. März 2014)

muskelkater


----------



## Schrottinator (10. März 2014)

Atombombe


----------



## Aun (10. März 2014)

big apple


----------



## Wynn (10. März 2014)

adam und eva


----------



## Aun (11. März 2014)

neon genesis evangelion


----------



## Wynn (11. März 2014)

anime


----------



## Patiekrice (11. März 2014)

In-der-Pubertät-hängengeblieben[sup](haters gonna hate) [/sup]


----------



## Aun (11. März 2014)

get a life


----------



## Jordin (12. März 2014)

get a knife


----------



## Schrottinator (12. März 2014)

get a wife


----------



## Wynn (12. März 2014)

desperate housewives


----------



## Patiekrice (12. März 2014)

Gärtner


----------



## Wynn (12. März 2014)

rasenmäher


----------



## Alux (12. März 2014)

Mörder


----------



## Schrottinator (12. März 2014)

Pampelmusen


----------



## Alux (12. März 2014)

What?


----------



## Jordin (12. März 2014)

... the fuck


----------



## Schrottinator (12. März 2014)

love


----------



## Derulu (13. März 2014)

Die(/Der) Eine


----------



## Schrottinator (13. März 2014)

Mathematik


----------



## Jordin (13. März 2014)

Horror


----------



## Schrottinator (13. März 2014)

#SWAG


----------



## Aun (13. März 2014)

kill it with fire


----------



## Jordin (13. März 2014)

Spinnen!


----------



## Aun (13. März 2014)

awwwww


----------



## Wynn (13. März 2014)

katzenbabies


----------



## Alux (13. März 2014)

Hundefutter


----------



## Derulu (13. März 2014)

Abfall


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. März 2014)

Funkeltitanit


----------



## Schrottinator (13. März 2014)

Smettbo


----------



## Aun (13. März 2014)

wat?


----------



## Wynn (13. März 2014)

nordsee


----------



## Schrottinator (13. März 2014)

Wasser


----------



## Aun (14. März 2014)

trink ich aus der leitung


----------



## Wynn (14. März 2014)

kupferhaltig


----------



## Jordin (14. März 2014)

cu


----------



## Alux (14. März 2014)

Münzen


----------



## Wynn (14. März 2014)

scheine


----------



## Alux (14. März 2014)

strafen


----------



## Schrottinator (14. März 2014)

Atombombe


----------



## Alux (14. März 2014)

Pilze


----------



## Wynn (14. März 2014)

halluzinationen


----------



## Alux (14. März 2014)

chillen


----------



## Derulu (14. März 2014)

Chilli


----------



## Schrottinator (14. März 2014)

China


----------



## Wynn (14. März 2014)

Godzilla


----------



## Aun (14. März 2014)

failtality


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. März 2014)

aun


----------



## Aun (15. März 2014)

problem?


----------



## Alux (15. März 2014)

aun?


----------



## Aun (15. März 2014)

nicht da


----------



## Schrottinator (15. März 2014)

Aria of Sorrow


----------



## Alux (15. März 2014)

Kenn ick net


----------



## Aun (16. März 2014)

Alux schrieb:


> Kenn ick net






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (16. März 2014)

komische zwiebel


----------



## Schrottinator (16. März 2014)

Russland


----------



## Wynn (16. März 2014)

wodka


----------



## Alux (16. März 2014)

Eiszapfen


----------



## Wynn (16. März 2014)

let it go


----------



## Schrottinator (16. März 2014)

Verstopfung


----------



## Alux (16. März 2014)

Shit happens


----------



## Aun (19. März 2014)

karma is a bitch


----------



## Jordin (19. März 2014)

boys too


----------



## Alux (19. März 2014)

bad girl


----------



## Aun (20. März 2014)

Alux schrieb:


> bad girl






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (20. März 2014)

Maggot!


----------



## Alux (20. März 2014)

Fagot


----------



## Aun (20. März 2014)

mago


----------



## Alux (20. März 2014)

Made my day!!


----------



## Aun (20. März 2014)

gesundheit


----------



## Wynn (20. März 2014)

kenn ich nicht


----------



## Jordin (21. März 2014)

Geduld


----------



## Alux (21. März 2014)

Pardon?


----------



## Jordin (21. März 2014)

upper class


----------



## Schrottinator (21. März 2014)

1%


----------



## Alux (21. März 2014)

99%


----------



## Jordin (21. März 2014)

positiver Vaterschaftstest


----------



## Aun (21. März 2014)

totale panik ^^


----------



## Alux (22. März 2014)

Leben


----------



## Schrottinator (23. März 2014)

Supermarkt


----------



## Alux (24. März 2014)

Merkur


----------



## Jordin (25. März 2014)

Mars


----------



## Schrottinator (25. März 2014)

Atombombe


----------



## Aun (25. März 2014)

Trinitit


----------



## Schrottinator (25. März 2014)

Käfer


----------



## Jordin (25. März 2014)

DÄ Ärzte


----------



## Alux (25. März 2014)

Die Toten Hosen


----------



## Patiekrice (25. März 2014)

Radio-Pop


----------



## Aun (25. März 2014)

totaler bullshit


----------



## Schrottinator (25. März 2014)

LoL


----------



## Alux (25. März 2014)

Ban


----------



## Jordin (26. März 2014)

Zam


----------



## Aun (26. März 2014)

sexy lady


----------



## Alux (26. März 2014)

Karin


----------



## ego1899 (29. März 2014)

Katrin


----------



## Patiekrice (29. März 2014)

Lesbe?


----------



## Alux (29. März 2014)

Problem?


----------



## Patiekrice (29. März 2014)

Niemals


----------



## Alux (29. März 2014)

Liebe


----------



## Schrottinator (31. März 2014)

Furzgeräusch


----------



## Alux (1. April 2014)

Bohnen


----------



## Aun (2. April 2014)

speck


----------



## Alux (4. April 2014)

Steak


----------



## Schrottinator (4. April 2014)

Werwolf


----------



## Patiekrice (4. April 2014)

Dicke Spackos in beknackten Alchemy-Gothic-Tshirts


----------



## Schrottinator (4. April 2014)

LoL


----------



## Alux (5. April 2014)

RAAAAAAAAAGE


----------



## Aun (6. April 2014)

knüppel aufm sack!


----------



## Schrottinator (6. April 2014)

M&Ms


----------



## Jordin (9. April 2014)

Eminem


----------



## Alux (10. April 2014)

Detroit


----------



## Patiekrice (11. April 2014)

Autowerkstätten


----------



## Alux (11. April 2014)

Wucher


----------



## Schrottinator (11. April 2014)

LoL


----------



## Alux (11. April 2014)

Bann


----------



## Schrottinator (12. April 2014)

Battlenet


----------



## Alux (12. April 2014)

Blizzard


----------



## Jordin (15. April 2014)

Seelenfänger


----------



## Aun (15. April 2014)

starrt auf jordins profilbild


----------



## Schrottinator (15. April 2014)

"And die Freude" - Friedrich Schiller


----------



## Alux (16. April 2014)

Die Räuber


----------



## Efte (17. April 2014)

Ali Baba


----------



## zoizz (19. April 2014)

Islamistischer Terror.


----------



## Alux (20. April 2014)

Verallgemeinerung


----------



## Aun (20. April 2014)

mago


----------



## Patiekrice (30. April 2014)

Threadkiller.


----------



## Jordin (30. April 2014)

Hast du kein rl?!?????ßßß?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (30. April 2014)

enrage


----------



## Schrottinator (30. April 2014)

Aun


----------



## Jordin (2. Mai 2014)

Gnom


----------



## Aun (2. Mai 2014)

Jordin schrieb:


> Gnom



ey! 1,85 m großer kuschelbär wenn dann


----------



## Derulu (2. Mai 2014)

Gnahaha 


Verzerrtes Selbstbild


----------



## Alux (4. Mai 2014)

Mago


----------



## Derulu (16. Mai 2014)

Stop it!


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Mai 2014)

Wingardium Leviosaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhwwwwww


----------



## Aun (17. Mai 2014)

swish and flick the shit out of it!


----------



## Alux (10. August 2014)

Pardon?!


----------



## acepwnz (11. August 2014)

Frankreich


----------



## Sayusan (12. August 2014)

Baguett


----------



## Alux (17. August 2014)

Lord Tourette


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (24. Januar 2015)

South Park


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Januar 2015)

Das Gesetzt der großen Zahlen


----------



## Aun (24. Januar 2015)

schrottis thesis


----------



## HerrGun (6. Februar 2015)

schrödingers katze


----------



## ego1899 (7. Februar 2015)

Palowscher Hund


----------



## BloodyEyeX (30. Juli 2015)

nasser Hund


----------



## acepwnz (20. August 2015)

Doge Meme


----------



## ZAM (20. Januar 2016)

Weihnachtsessen


----------



## Isarina (2. Februar 2016)

Genuss


----------



## ZAM (2. Februar 2016)

Retro-Spiele


----------



## Isarina (14. Februar 2016)

Classic


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. März 2016)

überbewertet


----------



## bkeleanor (19. April 2016)

Apple


----------



## fraudani (21. April 2016)

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## BloodyEyeX (21. April 2016)

google search


----------



## Fordtaurus (25. April 2016)

Thornetzwerk


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Mai 2016)

CCC


----------



## Topperharly (11. Mai 2016)

Verein


----------



## MissMarvelous (11. Mai 2016)

Fußball


----------



## Aun (11. Mai 2016)

bier


----------



## Topperharly (12. Mai 2016)

Kasten


----------



## Patiekrice (20. Juni 2016)

Mia Wallace


----------



## Trollmops (29. Juni 2016)

Mia Wallace

 

Fragezeichen


----------



## Aun (29. Juni 2016)




----------



## Fordtaurus (19. August 2016)

AUsrufungszeichen  !


----------



## Patiekrice (22. August 2016)

Quest-Geber


----------



## bkeleanor (23. August 2016)

zieht in Ehren!


----------



## Schrottinator (23. August 2016)

Fantasy-Faggot


----------



## bkeleanor (23. August 2016)

Beleidigung


----------



## Kalg (30. August 2016)

Unzufriedenheit


----------



## Fordtaurus (8. August 2017)

Necropheli


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. August 2017)

Legastheniker


----------



## Schrottinator (8. August 2017)

Meddl Loide!


----------



## spectrumizer (8. August 2017)

Haider


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. August 2017)

Regenbogen


----------



## Schrottinator (8. August 2017)

Liebe


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. August 2017)

Shikari


----------



## Schrottinator (9. August 2017)

buffed


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. August 2017)

Friedhof


----------



## Aun (9. August 2017)

endlich ruhe


----------



## spectrumizer (9. August 2017)

Meeresrauschen


----------



## Aun (10. August 2017)

gib mir geld


----------



## Schrottinator (10. August 2017)

Patreon


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. August 2017)

Dekolteé


----------



## Schrottinator (10. August 2017)

Damenunterwäsche


----------



## Bergi95 (28. Mai 2018)

Teuer


----------



## Fordtaurus (5. Juni 2018)

billiges Auftreten


----------



## BloodyEyeX (8. Juni 2018)

Flip Flops


----------



## Fordtaurus (8. Juni 2018)

Badehandtuch


----------



## Aun (8. Juni 2018)

popoklatsche!


----------



## MikolajPL (8. Juni 2018)

Schwimmbad


----------



## LoganTT (20. November 2018)

Sommer


----------



## JhopesGirl (20. April 2020)

Bart


----------

